# सामान्य मंच > रहस्य और रोमांच >  रेहान की अनोखी ताकते

## pkpasi

बेटा रानू  उठ जा बेटा सुबह हो गई कब तक सोएगा?
 मां अपने छोटे से बेटे रेहान के सिर से कंबल खींचते हुए कहती है।
 छोने दीजिए ना अम्मी जान अभी छूरज(सूरज) भी नहीं निकला है।
छोटा सा रेहान अपनी प्यारी सी तोतली जुबान में अपनी मां से कहने लगा और वापस कंबल अपने मुंह पर डालकर सो गया।
अरे बेटा सूरज नहीं निकला तो क्या हुआ तुझे जंगल से लकड़ियां भी तो इकट्ठी करनी है और उन्हे बाजार लेजा कर बेचेगा। तभी कुछ पैसे मिलेंगे और हमारे घर का चूल्हा जलेगा।
 वरना आज दिन भर तुझे और मुझे दोनों को भूखा रहना पड़ेगा।
 जैसे ही रेहान की मां ने उसे ये कहा वो फौरन बिस्तर छोड़ कर उठ गया।
 नही अम्मी जान..... मेरे रहते आप कैसे भूखी रह सकते है। 
मैं अभी जाकर कुछ इंतजाम करता हूँ!!!!
 मां को अपने इस छोटे से लाडले की इतनी बड़ी बातें और अपनी मां के लिए इतनी परवाह देख कर बहुत खुशी होती है!!!!!!
 और वो रेहान के मोटे-मोटे गालों को पकड़कर खिचने लगती हैं!!!!
 सच मे रेहान था ही कितना बड़ा?
 तब ही उसके पिता गुजर चुके थे बस अपनी मां के साथ जंगल से लगी हुई एक झोपड़ी रहता था मां ने भी जैसे तैसे करके उसे इतना बड़ा कर दिया था घरों में बर्तन मांजती झाड़ू कटका करती और किसी तरह अपने बेटे का पेट पाल रही थी।
 पर अब ना जाने उसे कौन सी बीमारी ने जकड़ लिया था कि हाथ पैर से कहीं ज्यादा चल फिर भी नहीं पाती थी।
 बस अपनी ही झोपड़ी मे पढ़ी हुई इधर से उधर थोड़ा चल लिया करती थी। उससे ज्यादा मेहनत का काम भी नहीं हो पाता था इसलिए रेहान अभी जरा सा ही बड़ा हुआ होगा कि उसे अपनी मां की ये हालत देखकर उसने अपनी छठी क्लास की सारी की सारी स्कूल की किताबें फाड़ कर फेंक दी थी
 क्योंकि अब हालात तो इतने खराब हो चुके थे कि घर में दाने-दाने को मोहताज हो गए थे तो  पढ़ाई कहां से करते।
अब वो रोज सुबह जंगल से कुछ सूखी लकड़ियां और गाय बकरियों का चारा इकट्ठा करता और उसे गांव के पास ही एक मंडी में ले जाकर बेच देता था।

 जो भी थोड़े बहुत पैसे आते थे उससे अपना और अपनी मां का गुजर बसर कर लिया करता था।
 आज भी उसकी माँ उसे सुबह सुबह से इसीलिए उठा रही थी ताकि वो जंगल से लकड़ियां चुनकर लाए क्योंकि मंडी सुबह-सुबह ही लगती थी और ये सब सामान सुबह-सुबह ही बिक जाया करते थे।
 इसलिए रेहान को रोज सुबह तड़के ही उठना पड़ता था। 
वाह रे मेरे लड्डू बहुत बड़ा हो गया है तू तो अपनी मां की बहुत चिंता है तुझे है ना।
 हां है करु भी क्यों ना?
 कोई दो तीन नहीं एक ही तो मां है मेरी।
 अरे अरे मेरा राजा बेटा आजा मेरे पास आ
 और रेहान की मम्मी रेहान को अपने छोटे से और प्यारे से बेटे को गले से लगा लेती है।
 रेहान जल्दी-जल्दी मुंह हाथ धोता है और भूखे पेट ही जंगल की तरफ जाने लगता है।
 जाते वक्त वो अपनी मां से पूछता है
 अम्मीजान!!
हां बेटा!!
 सब लोग कहते हैं कि हमारे जंगल में बहुत छाले(सारे) भूत प्रेत और बड़े-बड़े राक्षस क्या ये बात सच है?
 अरे बेटा आज के जमाने में इंसान से बड़ा राक्षस इस दुनिया कोई नहीं है। इंसान नाम के राक्षस से हर भूत और प्रेत डरता है।
 तू इन सब बातों की फिकर मत किया कर मेरी दुआ हमेशा तेरे साथ है। कोई भी किसी तरह की चीज तेरा कभी कुछ नहीं बिगाड़ सकती समझा?
 जी अम्मी जान मैं तो रोज जंगल से आया जाया करता हूं मुझे भी आज तक वहां कुछ नजर नहीं आया।
 हां बेटा ये सारी चीजे बिना मतलब कभी किसी का नुकसान नहीं करती गांव वाले वहां जाने से डरते हैं क्योंकि उन्होंने खुद गलत काम किए हुए हैं ये चीजें उन्हीं पर हावी होती हैं जो गलत होता है या उनके आड़े आता हैं।
 अगर हम उन्हे नुकसान पहुंचेगे तभी वो पलटवार करते है
 तू ऐसी चीजों के रास्ते में कभी मत आना समझा। 
ठीक है अम्मी जान मैं इस बात का ख्याल रखूंगा और अगर कोई मेले रास्ते में आएगा तो मैं तुम्हारा नाम बता दूंगा ठीक है ना??
 रेहान की मां रेहान के इस भोलेपन पर मुस्कुरा कर रह जाती है ठीक है बेटा अब जल्दी जा वरना मंडी शुरू हो जाएगी तू भी देर से पहुंचेगा।
 ठीक है अम्मी जान मैं जा रहा हूं 
अलविदा.....
 अलविदा मेरे बच्चे 
रेहान की अम्मी अपने नन्हे से बच्चे को अपने से दूर घने जंगल में जाते हुए देखने लगी।
 डर तो उसे भी लगता था कि इतनी नन्हीं सी जान अकेले कैसे इस भयानक जंगल में काम करेगा।
 पर किया भी क्या जा सकता था।
 रेहान के अलावा उस घर में कमाने वाला और कोई मर्द नहीं था।
 वो खुद अब किसी काम की नहीं थी वरना वो रेहान को कभी ऐसे अकेले जंगल मे नही जाने देती। 
रेहान के चाचा चाची भी उसी गांव में रहते थे पर वो लोग इन मां बेटे से कभी कोई रिश्ता नहीं रखते बस ये दोनों मां और बेटे ही जंगल से लगी हुई इस एक छोटी सी झोपड़ी में पडे रहते थे

----------


## Loka

बहुत बढ़िया शुरुवात है, अपडेट दीजिये महाशय

----------


## rudraksh

गुरु जी अपडेट

----------


## pkpasi

रेहान अपनी मस्ती में चला जा रहा था घना जंगल है पर उसे इस बात की कोई परवाह नहीं थी।
 ये तो उसका रोज का काम था जंगल में जाना सूखी लकड़ियो चुनना और बकरियों के लिए हरा चारा तोड़ना।
 एक-दो दिनों से उसे रास्ते मे एक दरवेश बाबा दिखाई देने लगे।
 वो एक बरगद के पेड़ के नीचे अकेले बैठे रहते और आंखें बंद  किए न जाने क्या क्या मुंह ही मुंह मे बड़बड़ाया करते उनके मुंह से कोई आवाज, तो नहीं आती पर होठ बराबर हिलते रहते थे।
 आज रेहान रास्ते से जाते जाते रुक गया और थोड़ी देर खड़ा रहकर दरवेश बाबा को देखने लगा।
 आगे बढ़कर वो उनके करीब गया।
 उसने देखा कि दरवेश बाबा जिस जगह बैठे हैं वो जगह काफी गंदी है और वहा कीड़े मकोड़े भी चल रहे है।
 उसे ये बात अच्छी नहीं लगी और उसने धीरे से आवाज़ लगाई।
बाबा
 दरवेश बाबा की आंखें बंद थी पर रेहान की आवाज सुनकर उनके होठ हिलते हिलते रुक गए और उन्होंने अपनी आंखें खोलकर रेहान की तरफ देखा।
 बाबा आप बस 1 मिनट के लिए अपनी जगह से उठाइए ना।
 बाबा ने रेहान की इस बात का कोई जवाब नहीं दिया।
 बस चुपचाप उसकी बात सुनकर अपनी जगह से उठकर बाजू में खड़े हो गए।
 रेहान ने नारियल की बड़ी सी पत्ती उठाई और दरवेश बाबा के बैठने की जगह पर झाठू मरने लगा।
 उस जगह को अच्छे से साफ करने के बाद उसने वहां पर कुछ नर्म और आरामदायक पत्तिया बिछा दी ताकि वहाँ बाबा आराम से बैठ सके।
बाबा रेहान से थोड़ी ही दूर पर खड़े उसकी सारी हरकतें देख जा रहे थे।
उनके होठों पर एक मुस्कुराहट आ गई वो रेहान को बस एकटक देखे जा रहे थे।
 रेहान का ध्यान बाबा की तरफ नहीं था वो तो बस अपने काम में मगन था।
 थोड़ी देर बाद रेहान ने वो जगह अच्छे से साफ कर ली और बाबा की तरफ मुड़कर उसने कहा।
 बाबा अब आप बैठ जाइए कील़े मकोले नहीं काटेंगे आपको।
 बाबा मुस्कुराते हुए अपने जगह पर आए और बैठते हुए रेहान से बोले।
क्या नाम है तेरा?
अम्मी ने तो मेरा नाम लिहान(रेहान) रखा है बाबा।
अच्छा!!!
 यहां इतने घने जंगल में क्या कर रहा है?
 रेहान ने अपनी सारी कहानी बाबा को बता दी


बाबा ने रेहान की सारी बात सुनने के बाद उससे कहा....
 ठीक है अब जा अपना काम कर ले।
 और रेहान अपने काम में लग गया।
 बेचारा खुद छोटा सा और छोटे-छोटे हाथ कहां तक लकड़ियां और  चारा जमा करता जितनी उसके हाथों में ताकत थी वो सारी लगा कर उसने सूखी लकड़ियां और हरी पत्तियों का एक गट्ठा बनाया।
 उठाकर  उसने उसे  अपने कंधों पर लादा और निकल पड़ा मंडी की तरफ!!!!!!..
 जाते वक्त भी उसे वही बाबा बरगद के पेड़ के नीचे बैठे हुए मिले पर फिर उनकी आंखें बंद थी और वो ना जाने किस दुनिया में मगन थे।
 रेहान उनको देखता हुआ आगे बढ़ गया।
 मंडी पहुंचकर उसने अपना पुराना बोरा बिछाया और लगा आवाज मार कर अपना सामान बेचने।
 बकली का चारा ले लो जलावन की लकड़ी ले लो
 भाई ले लो रास्ते का माल सस्ते में ले लो।
 बहुत से लोग तो सिर्फ उसकी तोतली आवाज सुन कर ही रुक जाते उसे देख कर मुस्कुराने लगते और फिर आगे बढ़ जाया करते। 
धीरे-धीरे करके उसका सारा माल बिक गया।
 माल था ही कितना?
 जितनी बेचारे छोटे से रेहान के हाथो मे जान थी उतना ही उठाकर ला पाता था कोई और साधन तो था नही उसके पास जो ज्यादा माल लाकर ज्यादा पैसे कमा पाता।
 बस जो भी मिला उसे ऊपरवाले का शुक्र अदा किया  वहां से राशन की दुकान से घर के लिए जो भी मिला वो राशन खरीद लिया।
 और उसी बोरे में अपना राशन लपेटा और बोरे को अपने कंधो पर डाल के घर की तरफ निकल पडा।
 घर में मां शायद उसी की राह देख रही थी।  जैसे ही  वो घर में आया माँ ने उसे कहा 
रानू आ गए बेटा?
 कैसा रहा आज का दिन?
 अच्छा था मेरी अम्मी जान मैने आज भी अच्छी तमाई ती(कमाई की)।
 ये देखिए राशन भी लाया हूं चलिए जल्दी से खाना बनाइए मुझे बहुत जोरों की भूख लगी है।
 ठीक है बेटा मैंने चूल्हा पहले ही जला कर रख दिया था जा तू हाथ मुंह धो कर आजा तब तक मैं कुछ बना लेती हूं फिर हम दोनों साथ बैठकर खाएंगे।
 ठीक है माँ...
 और रेहान बाहर रखी हुई पानी की नान मे से पानी निकाल कर हाथ मुँह धोने लगता है।
 उसकी मां अंदर चूल्हे के पास बैठकर कुछ पकाने लगती है।
 थोड़ी ही देर में खाना बन जाता है।
 और दोनों मां बेटे मिलकर साथ में खाना खाते है।
 इसी तरह इन लोगों की जिंदगी तंगी मे मगर खुशी से गुजर रही थी।

 पर वक्त की गोद में  रेहान के लिए कुछ अलग ही कहानी लिखी जा रही थी।

नन्हे से रेहान को नहीं मालूम था कि आगे जाकर उसके साथ क्या क्या होने वाला है

----------


## pkpasi

इस रेहान की जिंदगी में बहुत सी तकलीफ और दुख दर्द शामिल थे पर नन्हा सा रेहान शायद इन चीजो का मतलब भी नहीं जानता  होगा।

 वो जब सुबह अपने नन्हे नन्हे हाथों मे लकड़ियों का बोझ उठाए बाजार की तरफ जाता तो उसे अपने साथ के अपने हमउम्र बच्चे अपने हाथ में स्कूल का बैग, पानी की बोतल और टिफिन बॉक्स लिए अपने स्कूल की तरफ जाते हुए नजर आते। 
रेहान बड़ी ही हसरत भरी निगाहों से उन बच्चों की तरफ देखता....
 उसके दिल में भी हूक उठती है कि......
 काश मैं भी कभी इन बच्चों की तरह स्कूल जाता।
 पर अचानक से उसकी आंखों के सामने उसकी बीमार मां का चेहरा आ जाता है।
 और वो जल्दी से इस ख्याल को अपने जहन से झटक देता है।
 नही...नहीं अगल(अगर) मैं इस्कूल(स्कूल) जाऊंगा तो मेरी अम्मी जान का ख्याल कौन रखेगा?
 और वो अपने कंधों पर लकड़ी का गट्ठा लेकर मंडी की तरफ निकल जाता।
 इस तरफ रेहान के दिन और रात काटने लगे।
 उसका रोज यही काम था सुबह सवेरे उठना और जंगल से लकड़ियां ला कर बाजार में बेच देना और जो भी थोड़े पैसे मिले उससे थोड़े से चावल दाल और आटा खरीदना और अपनी मां और अपना पेट इन्हीं मामूली और उबली हुई चीजों से भरना।
 वह कभी-कभी अपने चाचा चाची के घर के पास से भी गुजरता था
 चाची की दो बेटियां और एक छोटा बेटा था।
 पैसो के मामले में ये लोग रेहान के घर से बहुत अमीर थे।
 चाची की बड़ी बेटी रेहान से 3 साल छोटी थी कभी-कभार रेहान उनके घर  की तरफ से गुजरता तो उसे अपने चाचा की बड़ी बेटी खेलते हुए नजर आ जाती और रेहान भी थोड़ी देर रुक कर उनके साथ खेलने लगता न जाने क्यों रेहान को देखकर उसके चेहरे पर बहुत ही प्यारी और भोली सी मुस्कान आ जाती और नन्हे रेहान को भी उसके साथ खेलना बहुत अच्छा लगता था।
 वो दोनो ही गुडिया गुड्डा का खेल खेला करते  जिसमें चाची की बड़ी बेटी नेहा बीवी बनती और रेहान उसका पति बन जाता....
 नेहा के छोटे भाई बहन उन दोनो के बच्चों का रोल अदा किया करते थे।
 नेहा और रेहान दोनों साथ-साथ ये खेल खेला करते।
 नेहा रिहान से कहती," सुनिए जी... आज आप बाजार से आते आते मेरे लिए चमेली के फूलो वाला गजरा लेते आइएगा"
 नेहा के मुकाबले रेहान तोतली आवाज में कहता था क्योंकि उसकी जुबान अभी साफ नहीं हुई थी।
 उसकी आवाज सुनकर नेहा और उसके छोटे भाई बहन को बड़ा मजा आता था।
 हां हां जलूल जलूल(जरूर जरूर) लेकल आऊंगा तुम्हारे लिए तुम्हारे लिए तो मै चांद तारे भी तोड़ कर ला सकता हूं ये छोटा सा जजरा(गजरा) क्या चीज है।
 रेहान की ऐसी तोतली आवाज सुनकर वे तीनो के तीनो बहुत हंसते है।
आप तो बहुत तुतला तुतला कर बोलते हो जी.....
 अपनी जुबान का इलाज करवाइए....
 ना जाने ये छोटे-छोटे बच्चे ऐसी बड़ी-बड़ी बातें कहां से सुन लिया करते थे।
 उनकी एक्टिंग देखने लायक हुआ करती थी शायद ये बच्चे बड़ों को देखकर ही सीखा करते थे।
 अचानक ही घर से चाची की आवाज आती है और तीनों घर की ओर दौड़ने लगते है।
 जाते-जाते नेहा रेहान से कहती है कल फिर आना रेहान हम सब कल फिर साथ में यही खेल खेलेंगे...
तुम्हारे साथ इस खेल में मुझे बडा मजा आता है।
 रेहान भी मुस्कुरा कर कहता है।
 हां.....मैं आऊंगा जलूल आऊंगा...
 और नेहा रेहान की बात सुनकर एक बार फिर हंसते हुए वहां से भाग जाती है।
 रेहान भी कुछ देर वही खड़ा उसे जाते हुए देखने लगता है।
 जब नेहा चली जाती है तो रेहान भी वहां से आगे बढ़ जाता है

----------


## pkpasi

आज फिर एक नई सुबह हुई और रेहान रोज की तरह सुबह तड़के ही उठ गया। शायद आज मां की तबीयत खराब है इसलिए वो अभी तक नहीं उठी।
 रेहान भी मां से कुछ नहीं कहता और हाथ मुंह धोकर जंगल की तरफ जाने लगता है।
 क्योंकि रात में खाना नहीं खाया था और सुबह का नाश्ता भी नहीं हो पाया था इसलिए उसे जोरों की भूख लगने लगती है।
 वह इन जंगली झाठो में अपने खाने के लिए कुछ ठूठने लगता है।
अचानक उसकी नजर टेंडू के पेड़ पर पड़ी बहुत बड़ा पेड़ था उस पर चडना तो रेहान जैसे बच्चे के लिए असंभव था।
 पर फिर भी रेहान उस पेड़ के करीब गया वहां जाकर उसने देखा कि पेड़ के नीचे कुछ पके हुए मीठे टेंडू के फल गिरे हुए हैं।
 रिहान ने उन पलों को जल्दी-जल्दी चुन कर अपने बोरे में डाल लिया और वहां से आगे बढ़ने लगा।
 रास्ते में वही दरवेश बाबा मिले।
 रिहान उनके पास गया और उनसे कहा बाबा उठो....
 बाबा फिर अपनी जगह से उठ गए।
 बिहार ने अपना पूरा एक तरफ रखा और दरवेश बाबा के बैठने के लिए उस जगहको साफ करने लगा।
 ये अब रेहान का रोज का काम सा बन गया था।
 वो रोज जाते वक्त बाबा से मिलता और उनके लिए बड़ के पेड़ के नीचे की जगह जहां वो बैठकर वो इबादत किया करते थे उस जगह को अच्छे से साफ करता और फिर वह उन्हें वहां बैठा देता पेड़ से कुछ दूर ही छोटी सी घास-फूस की झोपड़ी थी जहां शायद बाबा रहते थे।
आज फिर रिहान ने बिना कुछ बोले बिना कुछ कहे बाबा की उस जगह को साफ़ कर दिया और बाबा उसे देख कर मुस्कुराते रहे।
 लो बाबा मैंने आपकी जगह साफ कर दी अब आप आराम से बैठो।
 इतने दिनों से रेहान की खिदमत से बाबा को रेहान से लगाव सा हो गया था।
 बाबा अपनी जगह बैठ गए....
 रेहान भी उनके सामने आकर बैठ गया और अपने बोरे में से सारे टेंडू के फल निकाल कर बाबा के सामने रख दिए।
 लीजिए बाबा आज मुझे रास्ते से आते आते कुछ फल मिले हैं मैं जानता हूं यह कुछ आता नहीं पर फिर भी आप खा लो।
 बाबा मुस्कुरा कर रहे है रेहान की तरफ देखते हैं।
 वो उससे पूछते हैं क्या तुने कुछ खाया है?
 रेहान ना मे सिर हिला देता है....
 तो पहले तू खा ले अगर इनमें से कुछ बचेगा तो मुझे दे देना...
 नहीं बाबा पहले आप खा लो फिल मैं खाऊंगा...
 आप मुझसे बड़े होना इसलिए। 
बाबा फिर से मुस्कुराने लगते है।
 अच्छा एक फल तू उठा एक फूल मैं उठाता हूँ । 
दोनों साथ में खाएंगे।
ठीक है बाबा।
रेहान और बाबा एक साथ पर उठाकर खाने लगते है।
फल खत्म होने के बाद रेहान अरबी के एक बड़े पत्ते मैं पास ही की एक नदी से पानी ले कर आता है....
 और बाबा को पिलाता है।
चलिए बाबा अब मैं जाता हूं जल्दी से लकड़ियां ले जाकर मंडी में बेचनी भी तो है मुझे।
और रेहान अपना बोरा उठा कर वहाँ से आगे बढ़ने लगता है।
 अचानक से उसे पीछे से आवाज आती है।
रूक जा रेहान...
 रेहान के बढ़ते कदम एकदम से रुक जाते हैं।
 यह दरवेश बाबा की आवाज थी। 
रेहान पलट कर उनकी तरफ देखने लगता है।
 इधर आ मेरे पास आकर बैठ थोडी देर....
रेहान कुछ नहीं कहता बस चुपचाप बाबा के सामने जाकर बैठ जाता है।
 बाबा रेहान की आंखों में देखने लगते हैं और मुस्कुरा कर कहते है।
 रेहान बेटा तूने मेरी इतनी खिदमत की है पर इसके बदले मे तूने आज तक मुझसे कुछ मांगा क्यों नही?
रेहान बाबा की बात सुनकर मुस्कुराने लगता है और बड़े ही भोलेपन से कहता है।
 बाबा आप तो एक छोटी से फकील(फकीर) हो आप की झोपली (झोपड़ी) भी घास फूस की है।
 मै आपसे क्या मांगू??
 और अगर मांगा भी तो आप मुझे क्या दे सकते हो?
 और मैं आपकी मदद सिर्फ इसलिए करता हूं क्योंकि मुझे अच्छा लगता है आपके काम करने में मजा आता है और कुछ नही।
 हां बेटा मैंने तेरे दिल को पढ़ा है तेरे दिल में किसी के लिए कोई बुराई कोई मैल नहीं है एक कोरा कागज है तेरा दिल और मेरा दिल कहता है कि मै तुझे कुछ दू।
 नहीं बाबा मुझे आपसे कुछ नहीं चाहिए अपना इतना ही कह दिया उतना ही काफी है।
 और मुझे भी पता है कि आपके पास ऐसा कुछ भी नही जो आप मुझे दे सके।
रेहान की बात सुनकर बाबा मुस्कुराने लगते हैं।
 और रेहान से कहते हैं मेरे थोड़ा और करीब आ जा बेटा।
 रेहान बाबा के और करीब जाता है।
 बाबा रेहान के सिर पर हाथ रखते हैं और अपनी आंखें बंद करके कुछ पढ़ने लगते हैं रेहान कुछ तुम तो नहीं पाता पर उसे बाबा के होठ बराबर हिलते हुए नजर आते है।
 अचानक रेहान की आंखे बंद हो जाती है।
 उसे एक अजीब सी ताकत अजीब सा भारीपन और बेचैनी सी महसूस होती है।
 उसे बिलकुल ऐसा लगता है कि बहुत ही भारी सा वजन उसके सीने पर उतारा जा रहा हो।
 उसके दिल की धड़कने तक उसे अपने कानों में सुनाई देने लगती हैं।
 बहुत ही अजीब सा और अनोखा एहसास था उझे कुछ भी समझ नहीं आ रहा था कि  यह सब क्या हो रहा है???
 उसने लाख कोशिश की कि अपनी आंखें खोल सके पर उसकी आंखें खुल नहीं पा रही थी।
और ताकत और बेचैनी का ये अनोखा एहसास उसे पागल किए दे रहा था।
 से यूं लग रहा था कि बहुत सी चीजें बहुत सी बातें और बहुत सी अजीब-अजीब समझ में ना आने वाली बातें उसके दिल मे बहुत ही तेज रफ्तार से घुसती चली जा रही है ना ही उस पर रिहान का काबू था और ना उसके दिल का।
 इस कुछ देर के वाक्ये मे ना जाने उसने अपनी बंद आंखों से न जाने क्या क्या देख लिया था उसका जहन रोशन सा हो गया था।
 ये अजीब सा एहसास जब उसके बर्दाश्त से बाहर हो गया तो बड़े ही मुश्किल से उसके होठों से आवाज निकली।
बबबबबा......बबबबबबबा..  . बबबबा..बाबा  ये मुझे क्या हो रहा है मुझे बंद आँखो से ये क्या क्या नजर आ रहा है। मेरा सीना मुझे इतना भाली भाली (भारी भारी) क्यों लग रहा है?
और थोड़ी देर बाद बाबा रेहान के सिर से अपना हाथ हटा लेते हैं।

----------


## pkpasi

रेहान अपनी आंखें खोलता है और देखता है कि बाबा की सांसे बहुत तेज चल रही है पूरा का पूरा चेहरा पसीने से तरबतर हो गया है।
 रेहान ने जब बाबा की ये हालत देखी तो उसने जल्दी से उन्हें संभाला और उनसे पूछा!
 बाबा ये आपको क्या हो गया है बाबा?
 बाबा ने बड़ी ही मुश्किल से आवाज निकाल कर कहा।
पपपपा पपपा.. पानी पिला दो मुझे बेटा।
हह..हहहह.. हां बाबा मैं अभी लाया आप यहीं रहे 
अभी पानी लेकर आता हूं।
 रेहान तुरंत अरबी का वही पत्ता लेकर नदी की तरफ दौड़ता है।
 पर ये क्या उसके दौड़ने की रफ्तार पहले से कई गुना ज्यादा तेज हो गई थी।
 वह बिल्कुल ऐसे दौड रहा था जैसे कोई चीता अपने शिकार के पीछे अपनी पूरी रफ्तार से दौड़ता है।
और उसका जहन बहुत ही तेजी से काम करने लगा था रास्ते में आने वाली झाड़ियो और पेड़ों की डालियो से वह बड़ी ही तेजी के साथ अपने आप को बचाते हुए दौड़ने लगा वह हैरानी से अपने पैरों की तरफ देखता है पर उसे कुछ समझ नहीं आता है। दौड़ने के लिए वो अपनी ताकत उतनी ही लगा रहा था जितनी के पहले लगाया करता था पर अब न जाने क्या हुआ उसकी रफ्तार सौ गुना बढ़ चुकी थी।
 वह नदी के 10 मिनट के रास्ते को 1 मिनट में पूरा कर लेता है और जल्दी से अरबी के पत्ते में पानी भरकर बाबा के पास वापस आ जाता है और उन्हें पानी पिलाता है।
 पानी पीने के बाद बाबा की हालत पहले से ठीक हो जाती है।
 रेहान बाबा की तरफ़ हैरत से देखता है।
 बाबा आपको क्या हुआ था।
 कुछ नहीं बेटा जब जिस्म से ताकते जाती है तो जिस्म थोड़ा कमजोर सा हो जाता है।
 मेरा जिस्म भी जरा देर के लिए कमजोर हो गया था पर अब मैं ठीक हूं।
 बाबा पता है अभी मेरे साथ क्या हुआ?
 मुझे सब पता है बेटा तुझे बताने की कोई जरूरत नही है।
 और बाबा रेहान की बात काटते हुए कहते है।
 बेटा तू बचपन से ही "काले जहन" का मालिक है ये बात मुझे उसी दिन पता चल गई थी जिस दिन तू पहली बार मेरे पास आया था और जो ताकते मैंने तुझे दी हैं
 इन ताकतों की वजह से तेरी जेहानी ताकतों में भी बहुत निखार आ आएगा।
*(अंग्रेजी में काले जहन वाले लोगों को ब्लैकिस कहा जाता है इस तरह के काले जहन वाले इंसान कुदरत ने 1 होते हैं और इस सोच और इस ताकत के बलबूते पर वो जिसे चाहे उसे अपने वश में कर सकते है वो जैसा चाहते हैं वैसा ही होता है जैसा सोचते हैं अगला इंसान वैसा ही करता है...*
* उनके जिस्म से एक ऐसी खुशबू निकलती है जिसकी वजह से कई लोग उनसे आकर्षित होते हैं और इसी आकर्षण के कारण वो इस इंसान की तरफ खींचे चले आते हैं कहा जाता है कि पूरी दुनिया में काले जहन की इनकी ताकत रखने वाले 100 या 102 लोग हैं जिनमे ये ताकत गॉड गिफ्टेड है।*
* इनके अलावा और भी कई ताकतें और चीजें हैं जो ऐसे इंसान के पास होती हैं जो मैं आगे वक्त आने पर बताता जाऊंगा)*
 तुझे आज से दुनिया पहचानेगी......
ये एक सच्चे दरवेश का वचन है...
 और रेहान बाबा को हैरत भरी नजरों से देखने लगता है।
 यहां से रेहान की रूहानी ताकतो का खेल शुरू हो जाता है।
 अब आगे आगे उसकी जिंदगी इन ताकतों की वजह से कौन कौन से मोड़ देने वाली है यह खुद बेचारा नन्हा रेहान भी नहीं जानता था

----------


## Loka

बहुत बढ़िया, अब देखते है रेहान इन ताकतों की वाजह से क्या करता है |
अगले अपडेट की प्रतीक्षा में

----------


## superidiotonline

> *(अंग्रेजी में काले जहन वाले लोगों को ब्लैकिस कहा जाता है इस तरह के काले जहन वाले इंसान कुदरत ने 1 होते हैं और इस सोच और इस ताकत के बलबूते पर वो जिसे चाहे उसे अपने वश में कर सकते है वो जैसा चाहते हैं वैसा ही होता है जैसा सोचते हैं अगला इंसान वैसा ही करता है...*
> * उनके जिस्म से एक ऐसी खुशबू निकलती है जिसकी वजह से कई लोग उनसे आकर्षित होते हैं और इसी आकर्षण के कारण वो इस इंसान की तरफ खींचे चले आते हैं कहा जाता है कि पूरी दुनिया में काले जहन की इनकी ताकत रखने वाले 100 या 102 लोग हैं जिनमे ये ताकत गॉड गिफ्टेड है।*
> * इनके अलावा और भी कई ताकतें और चीजें हैं जो ऐसे इंसान के पास होती हैं जो मैं आगे वक्त आने पर बताता जाऊंगा)*


अच्छी जानकारी दी। मुझे तो लगता है- शहर में १ १/२ लाख आशिक़ों वाली गर्लफ्रेंड के पास भी ब्लैकिश पॉवर है तभी तो शहर में डेढ़ लाख आशिक हैं! चलो, १ ब्लैकिश का खुलासा हुआ।

----------


## pkpasi

बाबा ने अपनी झोली मे हाथ डालकर एक सुरमें की छोटी सी कांच की शीशी निकालकर रेहान के हाथो पर रख दी।
 ये क्या है बाबा?
बेटा इसे सुरमा कहते है।
 ये मुझे किसी का दिया हुआ तोहफा है पर मुझे इसकी जरूरत नहीं पड़ी।
 तू इसे रख ले ये चीज तेरे काम आएगी!
 जब कभी भी तू परेशानी और तंगी में गिर जाएगा तो सुरमे को अपनी आंखों में लगा लेना तुझे अपनी परेशानियों के हल खुद तेरी ही आंखों में दिखाई देने लगेगा।
और भी कई चीजें और ताकते तेरे अंदर मौजूद हैं बेटा जो वक्त के साथ निखरती और सवरती जाएंगी। 
जैसे-जैसे तू बड़ा होता जाएगा तेरी दबी हुई ताकते भी तेरी बढ़ती उम्र के साथ बढ़ती चली जाएंगी।
 पर बेटा एक बात याद रख..
 हो सके तो तू अपनी रूहानी ताकतों का इस्तेमाल सोच समझकर और किसी की मदद करने के लिए ही इस्तेमाल करना।
 इन चीजों के गलत इस्तेमाल से हमेशा परहेज करना मेरे बच्चे...
 तू समझ रहा है ना मैं क्या कह रहा हूं।
 रेहान अपना सिर हाँ मे हिलाते हुए कहता है।
हां बाबा मै समझ गया।
 चल अब जा अपना काम देख.
 और इन ताकतों से घबराना मत ये तुझे कभी कोई नुकसान नहीं पहुंचाएंगी पर इनके दिखावे से भी हमेशा बचना लोगों के सामने अपनी इन ताकतो का दिखावा मत करना रेहान।
 कुछ दिन तुझे अपनी इन नई शक्तियों की वजह से थोड़ा अजीब जरूर लगेगा लेकिन बाद मे तुझे इन चीजो की आदत पड़ जाएगी।
 ठीक है बाबा मैं समझ गया।
 क्या अब अपने काम पर जाऊ।
 अच्छा जा बेटा।
और रेहान बाबा के पास से उठकर अंदर जंगलों की तरफ लकड़ियां चुनने निकल जाता है।
 सच तो ये था कि वो बेचारा बस बाबा की हां में हां मिला रहा था उस के समझ में तो कुछ भी नहीं आया कि बाबा आखिर कह क्या रहे हैं?

 खैर वो बाबा की बातों को अपने जहन से झटककर अपने काम में मशरूफ हो गया।
 आज काम बहुत जल्दी हो गया....
 उसने जल्दी-जल्दी लकड़ियां जमा की और उसे अपने कंधों पर उठाकर मंडी की तरफ चल पड़ा।
 इस तरह से दिन गुजरते चले गए!
 और रेहान भी वक्त के इस चक्र के साथ और बडा हो गया।
 दरवेश बाबा उस दिन के बाद उसे दोबारा वहां नजर नहीं आए।
 रेहान ने कई बार उनकी खाली झोपड़ी में झांक कर देखा जंगल में उन्हें ढूंढा पर वो उसे कहीं नजर नहीं आए।
 रेहान को कभी-कभी बाबा की बहुत याद आती।
 अब रेहान अपना ज्यादातर वक्त अकेले जंगलों में घूम कर ही बिताता था।
 उसकी रुहानी ताकते भी दिन ब दिन बढ़ती चली जा रही थी।
 वो उस पेड़ के नीचे जहां बाबा बैठा करते थे रोज थोड़ी देर बैठा करता और अपनी आंखें बंद करके ध्यान लगाया करता उसे अपने सामने अपनी मां दिखाई देती जो इस वक्त घर में बैठी उसका इंतजार कर रही है।
 वो वहां से कुछ और दूर ध्यान लगाता अचानक उसके जहन में नेहा का प्यारा सा चेहरा घूम जाता।
वो फौरन ही नेहा के बारे में सोचता।
 उसे अपनी बंद आंखों में नेहा दिखाई देती है।
 इस वक्त वो अपने घर में बैठी बैठी कुछ सब्जियां काट रही थी कि अचानक सब्जी काटते-काटते छुरी नेहा की उंगली पर लग जाती है और नेहा की उंगली से खून निकल आता है।
 नेहा रोते हुए कहती है
ओह....
मम्मी...देखो मेरी उंगली कट गई। 
नेहा....
अचानक रेहान नेहा को पुकारता है और वैसे ही उसकी आँखे खुल जाती है।
 वो समझ जाता है कि नेहा के साथ कुछ गलत हुआ है।
 शाम को जब वो नेहा से मिलता है तो उसकी उंगली पर रेहान को पट्टी बंधी हुई दिखाई देती है।
 रेहान नेहा से पूछता है
 ये तुम्हारी उंगली को क्या हुआ नेहा?
 कुछ नहीं वो क्या है आज सब्जी काटते काटते  छुरी उंगली पर चली गई इसलिए उगली कट गई।
 अब रेहान को पक्का यकीन हो गया था कि वो जो चीज देखता है वह 100 प्रतिशत सच होती है

----------


## pkpasi

अब रेहान दूसरी खूबियों को भी अजमाने लगा... 
और वो अपनी सारी ताकतों को आजमाने के लिए जंगलो का ही रुख करता।
 क्योंकि काफी घना और डरावना जंगल होने की वजह से आमतौर पर लोग यहां आने से कतराते थे जिसकी वजह से रेहान को किसी के देख लेने का भी खतरा नहीं था।
पर कुछ चीजें थी जो रेहान को कभी समझ में नहीं आती थी।
कई बार ऐसा होता कि रेहान सुबह सवेरे लकड़ियां लाने जाता तो उसे पहले से ही लकड़ियों का बना गठ्ठा वहीं पड़ा मिल जाता।
 रेहान सोचता कि मेरे अलावा तो यहां कोई आता नहीं फिर ये लकड़ियों का गट्ठर आया कहां से?
खैर मुझे क्या करना है.... 
चलो मैं इसे ही लिए चलता हूं।
 और रेहान लकडियो के उस गट्ठे को उठाकर अपने कंधों पर डाल लेता।
 पर ये क्या?
उन लकड़ियों का वजन रेहान को कुछ भी महसूस नहीं होता।
 उसे ऐसा लगता कि किसी ने ऊपर से गट्ठे को पकड़ा हुआ है और वो गट्ठा रेहान के कंधों को बस छू रहा था उसका वजन रेहान पर नहीं पड़ रहा था।
 रेहान ने पीछे पलट कर देखा पर वहां कोई नहीं था....
 बात काफी हैरत की लग रही थी।
 ऐसी कोई ताकत तो उसके पास नहीं थी की लकड़ियां खुद-ब-खुद जमा होकर एक गट्ठे की शक्ल में बस जाए और उनका वजन भी रेहान को अपने कंधो पर महसूस ना हो।
 फिर ये सब क्या है?
 वो यही सोचता रहा पर वक्त कम था और उसे जल्दी मंडी भी पहुंचना था  इसलिए वो इस बात को नजरअंदाज करते हुए आगे बढ़ गया।
रास्ते भर उसे यूंही लगा जैसे कि उसके कंधों पर कुछ भी नहीं रखा हुआ है ये कोई दूसरी ही सय(चीज) है जो उसके गट्ठे का वजन संभाल रही है।
 इसी के साथ दिन गुजरते गए अब रेहान जंगल से थोड़ी ज्यादा लकड़ियां ला लिया करता था जिसकी वजह से पैसे भी कुछ ज्यादा मिल जाया करते थे।
 अब वो अपनी मां का बडे ही अच्छे से ख्याल रखा करता था।
 रेहान की मां भी रेहान से बहुत खुश थी वो हमेशा अपने दोनों हाथ उठाकर रेहान को दुआएं दिया करती और प्यार से उसके सर पर हाथ फेरा करती।
 पर शायद किस्मत को रेहान के सिर पर मां का आंचल ज्यादा दिनो तक रास नहीं आया...

कुछ दिनों बाद रेहान की मां अपनी बीमारी के चलते इस दुनिया से रुखसत हो गई।

 रेहान जब मंडी से अनाज खरीद कर वापस आया तो उसने अपनी अम्मी जान की लाश उसका इंतजार करती हुई मिली।

 दर्द और गम से रेहान का कलेजा मानो फट सा गया।
 अब इस दुनिया में उसके लिए क्या रह गया???
 अबकौन उसे दुआएं देगा?? 
अब कौन उसे अपनी ममता के साए में जगह देगा??
 अब...
अब....
अब क्या बचा है इस बच्चे के लिए इस दुनिया में????
 रेहान रोया और बहुत रोया....
 जब बस्ती के कुछ लोगों को इस बात की खबर लगी तो वो बेचारे इंसानियत के नाते इस गरीब बेटे की मां को दफनाने चले आए।

पर इन लोगों में भी रेहान का सगा चाचा शामिल नहीं था।
 रेहान को किसी से पता चला कि वो काम के सिलसिले में बाहर गांव गया हुआ है।

 रेहान की मां को दफनाने के बाद सरे लोग अपने अपने घरो  को चले गए.....
 किसी ने इस बात की खबर ना ली के रेहान कैसा है?
 या क्या इस मासूम बच्चे को किसी चीज की जरूरत तो नही???
 पर इस जालिम दुनिया में लोगों को "मैं और मेरा" से अगर फुर्सत मिल जाए तो किसी दूसरे के लिए सोचें।
 यही रेहान के साथ हुआ उसे किसी ने नहीं पूछा और सभी के सभी उसे जंगल से लगी इस झोपड़ी में अकेला छोड़ कर चले गए।
 कुछ दिन यूं ही गुजर गए।
 अब रेहान वही रोजाना के काम पर लग गया।
 लकड़ियां ले जाकर मंडी में बेचता और उससे जो पैसे आते उन पैसों से चावल और आटा खरीद कर अपने हाथों से अपने लिए खाना बनाता....
 कभी रोटी जल जाती तो कभी चावल कच्चे रह जाते हैं।
 पर शायद उसे इन चीजों का कोई एहसास ही नहीं था।
 क्योंकि इन सारी तकलीफों पर उसकी एक तकलीफ भारी पड़ जाती थी....
 उसकी मां का यू अचानक उसे छोड़कर चले जाना।
 ये तकलीफ या गम रेहान के लिए इतना बड़ा था के उसके सामने दुनिया की हर तकलीफ उसे छोटी लगती थी।

----------


## pkpasi

एक दो बार नेहा के घर के तरफ से भी रेहान गुजरा।
 नेहा सामने ही दरवाजे पर बैठी किताब लिए कुछ पढ़ रही थी।
 जैसे ही उसने देखा कि रेहान घर के सामने से जा रहा है
 अपनी किताब वही रख दी और दौड़कर रेहान के पास आई और उसके गले लग गई।
 नेहा ने रोते-रोते रेहान से कहा ........
 मुझे ताई अम्मी(रेहान की माँ)के बारे में पता चला बहुत बुरा लगा सुनके..
अब तुम अकेले हो गए हो।
 मैंने अम्मी से बहुत कहा कि मुझे तुम्हारे पास जाने दे पर उन्होंने मेरी एक ना सुनी और मेरे जिद करने पर मुझे मारा भी ये देखो नेहा ने अपने दाएं हाथ की आस्तीन ऊपर करके रेहान को दिखाई नेहा के बाजूओ पर लकड़ियों से पड़ने वाले हरे हरे निशान बन गए थे.....

 रेहान ने जब नेहा की बाजू पर चोट के निशान देखे तो उसे बहुत गुस्सा आया।

अचानक उसकी आंखों का रंग एकदम काला हो गया...
 उसने अपनी आंखों को एक बार आसमान की तरफ किया और फिर फौरन ही जमीन की तरफ देखने लगा....
 अचानक नेहा के घर से उसकी मां के चीखने की आवाज आई।
 नेहा फौरन ही भाग कर घर की तरफ जाने लगी तो रेहान ने उसका हाथ पकड़ लिया।
 रेहान ने अपनी हथेली नेहा की चोट के निशानों पर रखी और उस पर अपनी हथेली को हल्के से फेरने लगा।
 नेहा ने देखा कि उसकी सारी चोट के निशान अचानक से गायब हो गए और जिस्म मे जो दर्द था वो सारा का सारा एकदम से खत्म हो गया
 वो हैरत से रेहान को ऊपर से नीचे तक देखने लगी...
 हैरत के मारे उसकी आंखें फटी की फटी रह गई इतने सारे चोट के निशान और इतना दर्द रेहान के एक हाथ लगाने से ही कैसे गायब हो गया।

रेहान ने मुस्कुरा कर कहा..

जाओ..

 अंदर जाकर अपनी अम्मी को संभालो उन्हें तुम्हारी जरूरत होगी।
 नेहा कुछ बोल नहीं पाई और चुपचाप दौड़कर अपने घर के अंदर चली गई।
 घर में जाते ही उसने देखा कि उसकी मां अपनी कमर सहला रही है और लंगड़ा कर चल रही है।
 नेहा हैरत से पूछा...

क्या हुआ मम्मी आपको। 

नेहा की मां ने कराते हुए कहा..
 अरे.....

 मत पूछ मूई... ऐसा लगा कि किसी ने हवा में ऊपर उठाकर मुझे बहुत जोर से जमीन पर पटक दिया हो कुछ समझ नहीं आ रहा कि ये सब कैसे हुआ???


 अचानक नेहा को रेहान की काली काली और गहरी आंखें याद आ गई जब उसने अपनी आंखों को एक खास हरकत दी थी...

 तो क्या ये रेहान ने किया है?

 अचानक नेहा के दिल ने नेहा से सवाल किया।

 रेहान को क्या हो गया है?

 वो पहले कभी ऐसा नही था। 

नेहा के जहन पर रेहान किसी इसरार साए की तरह हावी होता जा रहा था।

 और वो रेहान इस की नई शक्तियों के बारे में सोचती रही।

----------


## superidiotonline

कहानी में 'ब्लैकिश पॉवर' जैसा नया आइडिया तो आपका गजब का है, किन्तु समस्या यह है कि नए आइडिए पर लिखी गई कहानी को आप १९५०-१९६० के अंदाज में पेश करते हैं। ऐसा करना खतरे से खाली नहीं, क्योंकि धुरन्धर आपका नया 'ब्लैकिश' आइडिया लेकर चम्पत हो जाएँगे और आज के हिसाब से नई नवेली कहानी लिख लेंगे।

----------


## pkpasi

> कहानी में 'ब्लैकिश पॉवर' जैसा नया आइडिया तो आपका गजब का है, किन्तु समस्या यह है कि नए आइडिए पर लिखी गई कहानी को आप १९५०-१९६० के अंदाज में पेश करते हैं। ऐसा करना खतरे से खाली नहीं, क्योंकि धुरन्धर आपका नया 'ब्लैकिश' आइडिया लेकर चम्पत हो जाएँगे और आज के हिसाब से नई नवेली कहानी लिख लेंगे।


 बाबाजी आइडिया थोड़ा चेंज है।
 पिछली बार भी आपने कुछ ऐसा ही कमेंट किया था मगर वह कहानी पूरी हुई थी और ये होगी।
 यह स्टोरी 1950-1960 के दशक से वर्तमान तक आएगी कृपया धैर्य बनाए रखिए और कहानी को पढ़िए।
 शायद आपको भी अच्छी लगे मेरी पिछली कहानी की तरह!

----------


## Loka

बहुत ही बढ़िया है, अब देखते है नेहा व रेहान के बिच आगे क्या होता है, रेहान की पास कौन-कौनसी ताकते है

----------


## pkpasi

दिन यूं ही गुजरते चले गए और रेहान अब अपने आपको सभालने लगा था।
 काम वही पहले जैसा चल रहा था रोजाना लकड़ियां काटो और बाजार ले जाकर बेचो।
 रेहान अपने ही हाथों से जले भुने चावल और आड़ी टेडी रोटियां बनाता और खुदा का शुक्र मनाकर खा लिया करता था।
ना ही उसके दिल में कुछ ज्यादा पाने की लालच थी और ना ही आगे बढ़ने की हवस अपनी इस हालत पर वो बहुत खुश था पर अपनी मां से बिछड़ने का गम उसे अंदर ही अंदर खाए जा रहा था।
 कभी कभार अपनी चाची के घर जाने की कोशिश करता पर बेइज्जत और जलील करके वहां से भी निकाला जाता। उसकी चाची उसे बहुत नापसंद करती जिसकी वजह आज तक खुद रेहान समझ नहीं जान पाया था।
 पर कुछ दिन उस पर ऐसे आए कि वो कुछ समझ ही नहीं पाया और अपने चाचा के घर की तरफ बढ़ने लगा।
हुआ यूं कि गांव में दंगे फसाद शुरू हो गए थे जिसकी वजह से मंडी तीन-चार दिन लगातार बंद थी। रेहान बेचारा कुछ कर ही नहीं पा रहा था उस बेचारे की रोजी रोटी तो उसी मंडी से होने वाली कमाई पर चला करती थी उसके पास का सारा राशन खत्म हो गया अब ना ही राशन लाने के लिए पैसे बचे थे और ना ही पैसे आने का कोई जरिया नजर आ रहा था।
 बेचारे बच्चे से जब तक बर्दाश्त हुआ तब तक उसने अपनी भूख को पानी के कड़वे घूंट पी पी कर बर्दाश्त किया पर आज 3 दिन से ऊपर हो गए पर उसके पेट में अनाज का एक दाना तक ना गया।
 मजबूरी और कमजोरी कि इस हालत में उसे अपने चाचा का घर याद आया कमजोर कदमों से रेंगते रेंगते वो किसी तरह अपने चाचा के घर पहुंचा।
 उसे अंदर से खाने की बहुत बढ़िया खुशबू आ रही थी अंदर जाकर देखा तो सामने के ही कमरे मे नेहा!
 उसकी छोटी बहन और भाई बैठे खाना खा रहे थे।
 नेहा ने जैसे ही रेहान को आते देखा वो खुशी से मुस्कुराने लगी और उसने कहा!
 अंदर आइए ना.....
बाहर क्यों खड़े है.......
 आकर हमारे साथ खाने में शरीक हो जाइए।
 रेहान मुस्कुरा कर आगे बढ़ना और आयशा ने रेहान को अपने बगल मे ही चटाई पर बैठा दिया और अपनी प्लेट आगे बढ़ा कर उसे खाने का इशारा किया।
 रेहान ने नेहा से पूछा...
 पर तुम किस प्लेट में खाओगी???
 नेहा ने मुस्कुराकर जवाब दिया...
 आप की प्लेट से क्यो क्या नहीं खा सकती?? 
नहीं नेहा ऐसी बात नहीं है..
 तो फिर शुरु कीजिए अब किसका इंतजार है।
 और रेहान ने प्लेट मे से एक निवाला उठाकर जैसे ही होठो तक लाया वैसे ही एक जोरदार थप्पड़ उसके चेहरे पर पड़ा....
 रेहान के हाथों में रखा हुआ निवाला नीचे गिर गया और कमजोरी की वजह से वो भी एक तरफ लुढ़क गया।
 सामने ही उसकी जल्लाद चाची खड़ी हुई थी।
 चाची रेहान को खा जाने वाली नजरों से  देखती हुई बोली....
 नामुराद कहीं के....तेरी हिम्मत कैसे हुई मेरे घर में कदम रखने की...
तुझे मैने बोला था ना कि मेरे घर के आस-पास भी नजर मत आना...
फिर तू यहां क्यों आया है???
छोटे से रेहान की आंखों से आंसू निकल आए।
 चाची जान....
फसाद और झगड़ों की वजह से पिछले 1 हफ्ते से मंडी बंद है मेरे पास जितना भी खाना था सब खत्म हो चुका था पिछले 3 दिनों से मैंने कुछ नहीं खाया आज जब भूख बर्दाश्त से बाहर हो गई तब मजबूरी की वजह से आपके घर आना पड़ा आप मुझे थोड़ा सा खाना खिला दो जैसे ही मंडी फिर से शुरू हो जाएगी मैं आपके राशन के सारे पैसे लौटा दूंगा कसम से....
 चाची फिर दहाडती हुई बोली....
 मैं कुछ नहीं जानती तू 3 दिन का भूखा हो या 3 महीने का मुझे तुझ से कोई लेना देना नहीं है...
 नेहा ने आगे बडकर कहा..
 रुक जाइए अम्मीजान वो कह रहे है ना कि आपके पैसे दे देगे और वैसे भी मैं उन्हें अपने हिस्से का खाना खिला रही हूं फिर आपको क्या तकलीफ है???
 चाची ने नेहा को एक तरफ धक्का देती हुए कहा...
 तू चुप कर नेहा मेरे बीच में मत बोल वरना अभी बांस की लकड़ी से तेरी खाल उधेड़ दूंगी समझी चुपचाप जाकर अपना खाना खत्म करो।
 और रेहान की तरफ देख कर बोली...
 और तू पैदा होते ही अपने बाप को खा गया..
उसके कुछ दिन बाद अपनी मां को खा गया मनहूस कही का ....
 आप यहां क्या हमें खाएगा मनहूस....
 दूर हो जा मेरी नजरों से और आइंदा फिर कभी मेरे घर में आने की जुरत मत करना वरना मुझ से बुरा कोई ना होगा।
 रेहान फिर भी वहीं खड़ा रहा!!
 और नेहा के छोटे भाई बहन को खाते हुए देखता रहा...
 चाची ने फौरन रेहान का हाथ पकड़ा और उसे घर के दरवाजे से बाहर धकेल कर दरवाजा बंद कर दिया।
 रेहान की आंखों से अचानक आंसू निकल आए।
 एक हसरत भरी निगाहों से उसने अपनी चाची के घर की तरफ देखा....
 ताकत तो उसके पास इतनी थी कि जिसके दम पर वो अभी के अभी घर को गिरा की मिट्टी में मिला सकता था...
 या अपनी चाची को अच्छा सबक सिखा सकता था।

----------


## pkpasi

पर हर सूरत में तकलीफ नेहा को ही होती रेहान अपने आप को तकलीफ में देख सकता था पर नेहा को....????
 कभी नहीं वो नेहा को बहुत पसंद करता था इसलिए वो बिना कुछ कहे आंखों में आंसू लिए वहां से आगे बढ़ गया।
 आज उसे बड़ी शिद्दत से अपनी मां की याद आ रही थी पुराने जख्मों को कुरेद कर आज फिर उसकी चाची ने उसके जख्मों को हरा कर दिया था।
उसके दिल से आज सिर्फ दर्द भरी आहे और सदा ही निकल रही थी....
 दिल जब रोता है तो उसके साथ साथ ये आसमान और जमीन भी रोती है....
 आज रेहान थके और बोझल  कदमों से अपनी झोपडी की तरफ बढ़ रहा था उसी दौरान उसके दिल के रोते रोते ये सारा का सारा आसमान रो पड़ा और अचानक झमाझम बारिश होने लगी।
 रास्ते पर मौजूद सारे के सारे लोग बारिश से बचने के लिए इधर-उधर भागने लगे पर रेहान रास्ते के बीचो-बीच इस बारिश से बेखबर चला जा रहा था।
 जब वो एक घर के सामने से गुजरा तो एक आंगन की छत के नीचे खड़ी हुई औरत ने उसे आवाज़ लगाई...
 बेटा...
बारिश में क्यों भीग रहे हो इधर आ जाओ
 वरना बीमार पड़ जाओगे....
 रेहान ने मुस्कुराकर उस भली औरत को जवाब दिया...
मुझे बारिश में भीगना बहुत अच्छा लगता है...
 औरत ने मुस्कुरा कर पूछा... 
क्यो बेटा?
 तुम्हें बारिश में भीगना क्यों अच्छा लगता है..
 रेहान ने फिर जवाब दिया..
 क्योंकि कोई भी ये नहीं जान पाता कि मैं रो रहा हूं और मेरी आंखों से गिरने वाला पानी असल में बारिश की बूंदे नहीं मेरे आंसू हैं।
 रेहान इतना कह कर आगे बढ़ गया।
 वो औरत उस अजीब लड़के को बड़ी ही हैरत से जाते हुए देख रही थी!
 उसने सोचा इतनी सी उम्र और बातों में सारे जहान का दर्द छुपाए आखिर ये बच्चा कहां जा रहा है?
और उस औरत के देखते ही देखते रेहान बारिश की इस आंधी में कहीं गुम हो गया।

----------


## superidiotonline

सलमान से पंगा लेना पड़ता है महँगा.. तो क्या सलमान भी 'ब्लैकिश' हैं?

----------


## pkpasi

> सलमान से पंगा लेना पड़ता है महँगा.. तो क्या सलमान भी 'ब्लैकिश' हैं?


हो सकता है क्योंकि लडके लडकियाँ सब इनसे आकर्षित होते है

----------


## hani786

Amazing Kya khaki he

----------


## pkpasi

रेहान अकेला ही इस बारिश में भीगता हुआ चला जा रहा था 
उसे पता ही नहीं था कि जाना कहां है?
 बस उसके कदम यूं ही चले जा रहे थे और वो भी बिना सोचे समझे कदम बढ़ाए जा रहा था।
 वो सोच रहा था...
क्या औरत ऐसी ही होती है?
 जैसी उसकी चाची थी?
 अगर ऐसा है तो आज से मुझे औरत लब्ज और औरतजात से नफरत है....
 उसने अपने दिल में ही सोचा..
 पर रुक जा रेहान उसके दिल ने आवाज दी  और उसी की दिल ने जवाब दिया।
 रेहान तेरी मां भी तो एक औरत ही थी ना?
 क्या इतनी जल्दी उसकी मोहब्बत उसकी ममता को भूल गया तू???
 और तेरे दिल में बसने वाली नेहा???
वो भी तो एक औरत जात ही है फिर तो क्यों ना उसे भी नफरत करने लग जा तुझे किसने रोका है?
 अचानक ही औरत के तीन अलग-अलग रूप उसकी निगाहो के सामने आए।
 एक रुप उसकी मां का जिसे वो अपनी जान से भी ज्यादा चाहता था अपनी मां के एक इशारे पर जान भी दे सकता था!
 दूसरा रूप था नेहा का....
नेहा...
सोच कर ही दिल ओ दिमाग को एक सुकून और राहत का एहसास हुआ करता था...
 नेहा रेहान की जिंदगी में शामिल एक ऐसी लड़की जिसे वो अपने दिल की गहराइयों से पसंद करता था चाहता था..
 नेहा में वो सारी खूबियां थी जो एक शरीके ए हयात में होनी चाहिए...
 इस जिंदगी को खुशगवार और घर को जन्नत बना देने वाली एक औरत का रूप  थी नेहा एक बेहतरीन हमसफ़र।
 और औरत का तीसरा आखरी और सबसे भयानक रूप थी उसकी सगी चाची।
 संगदिल बेरहम और जीते जी नरक का मंजर दिखा देने वाली उसकी चाची...
 नाम से ही नफरत हो रही थी उसके!
 चाची का कहा हर लब्ज अभी तक ध्यान के कानों में गूंज रहा था।
 मनहूस...
पैदा होते ही अपने बाप को खा गया..
 और उसके कुछ दिनों बाद अपनी मां को खा गया।
 तो क्या मैं सच में इतना मनहूस हूं?
 उसने एक सवाल अपने आप में दोहऱाया।
 क्या मेरी वजह से मेरे अम्मी अब्बू इस दुनिया में नहीं रहे??? 
हां...
यही सच है मैं ही इस तबाही की वजह हूं मेरी मनहूसियत ने हीं मेरे मां-बाप को मुझसे जुदा कर दिया।
 और रेहान इन सारी बातों का दोष अपने आप को देने लगा।
 चलते-चलते अचानक उसके कदम रुक गए...
 सामने ही कब्रिस्तान का बड़ा सा गेट नजर आया। 
उसके कदम उसे कब्रिस्तान की तरफ ले आए थे!
 अचानक की मां की याद ने दिल मे  दर्द की एक लहर उठा दी।
अम्मी की याद दिल में लहक सी उठी..
 वो आगे बढ़ा और अपने हाथों से गेट को खोल कर अंदर दाखिल हुआ।
 कब्रों के बीच से होता हुआ कुछ आगे बढ़ा तो उसे सामने ही अपनी मां की कब्र दिखाई दी। 
कब्र पर डाले गए फूल अब मुरझा चुके थे कुछ पत्तियां और नए पौधे कब्र पर उगे हुए थे।
 लगातार बारिश होने की वजह से जमीन काफी भीगी और गीली थी..
 रेहान के पांव बार बार कीचड़ में फस जाते फिर भी वो किसी तरह अपनी मां की कब्र तक पहुंच गया।
 कब्र के सिरहाने बैठा और अचानक से ही उसके होठों से एक सदा निकली 
माँ...
 दिल को चीर देने वाली और रूह को झझोड कर रख देने वाली आवाज़ थी रेहान की!
 अपनी मां को पुकारने के बाद ही थोड़ी देर तक वो खामोश रहा
 शायद उसे उम्मीद थी कि उसकी मां अभी आकर उसे अपने आंचल की छांव में ले लेगी और उसे इस बारिश में भीगने से बचा लेगी।
पर..
पर ऐसा कुछ नहीं हुआ।
 वो हसरत भरी निगाहों से अपनी माँ की कब्र को देखने लगा। 
और अचानक ही उसकी आंखों से आंसू की बारिश होने लगी।
 वह जोर जोर से रोने लगा और रोते रोते हुए कहने लगा।
 मम्मी...
क्या मैं ही तेरी मौत की वजह???
क्या मेरी ही वजह से तू अब मेरे पास ना रही?
 वापस आजा अम्मी...
खुदा के लिए वापस आजा...
 मैं अब कभी कोई शरारत नहीं करूंगा।
 तुझे कभी नहीं सताऊंगा..
 क्या मेरी शरारतों का तुने इतना बुरा मान लिया जो तू मुझसे रूठ कर चली गई???
 क्या मैं इतना बुरा हूँ माँ?
 तूने मुझे इस जालिम दुनिया की भीड़ में तन्हा क्यों छोड़ दिया माँ??
 लफ्ज़ उसके होंठों से फिसलते चले जा रहे थे वो खुद नहीं जान पा रहा था कि आखिर वो कह क्या रहा है??
 बस दिल टूटने की आवाज थी और उसके होंठों से निकलने वाले अल्फाज थे वहा पर..
 जज्बात की शिद्दत ने उसे इतना अंधा कर दिया कि वो पागल सा हो गया!
 और अचानक उसे ऐसा लगने लगा उसकी मां ने उसे पुकारा हो!
 रेहान..
मत रो मेरे बच्चे मैं तो यही हूं फिर तू क्यों इस तरह अपने आपको मेरे गम में बर्बाद किए जा रहा है मेरे बच्चे??
 रेहान के चेहरे पर एक मुस्कुराहट सी आ गई....
 उसे ऐसा लगा कि उसकी मां ने उसे कब्र के अंदर से आवाज दी हो और वो कब्र पर झुका और उसे खोदने लगा।
 के शायद अंदर माँ जिंदा हो!
 अभी जरा सा ही खुदा होगा के..
 अचानक ही किसी ने उसे पीछे से पकड़कर खींचा एक जोरदार थप्पड़ उसके चेहरे पर मारा।
 रेहान एक तरफ गिर गया...

----------


## pkpasi

ये कब्रिस्तान की देखरेख करने वाले हजरत थे।
 उन्होंने आगे बढ़कर रेहान को उठाया और एक प्यार भरा हाथ रेहान के सिर पर फेरा।
 और उससे पूछा. 
रेहान बेटा ये तू क्या कर रहा था?
 रहमान ने जज्बाती होते हुए कहा..
बाबा... मैंने अभी अम्मी की आवाज सुनी है वो अभी अंदर ही हैं..
 मुझे पुकार रही थी मुझे बुला रही थी!
 मुझे उनसे मिलने दीजिए बाबा...
 मेहरबानी कीजिए मुझ पर बस मैं उनसे एक बार मिलना चाहता हूं बाबा।
 रेहान पर जैसे दीवानगी सी छा गई थी...
 मां की मोहब्बत और चाहत में वो ये भी भूल चुका था कि अब वो इस दुनिया में नहीं है।
 हजरत उसकी इस जेहानी कैफियत को तुरंत भाग गए...
 वो समझ गए कि  रेहान अभी अपने आपे में नहीं है..
 उन्होंने तुरंत ही रेहान के सिर पर हाथ रखा और अपने होठों में कुछ बड़बड़ाने लगे शायद कुछ पढ़ रहे थे...
 रेहान को ऐसा महसूस हुआ जैसे उसके दिल से दुख और गम के हजारों किलो के बोझ को किसी ने कम कर दिया हो और दुख और गम की शिद्दत किसी तरह हल्की हो गई थी।
 अब रेहान थोड़ा नॉर्मल हुआ तो बाबा उसे अपनी दलान( टीम का छोटा सा एक खुला हुआ चबूतरा) मे लेकर आए!
 उसे नीचे बिछी हुई चटाई पर बैठाया और पानी पिलाया...
 फिर उसकी तरफ देखकर समझाते हुए बोले....
 रेहान...
बेटा जो इंसान इस दुनिया से एक बार चला जाता है वो वापस लौटकर कभी नहीं आता।
तुम्हारी अम्मी भी अब इस दुनिया से दूसरी दुनिया में जा चुकी है..
 उनका इंतकाल हो चुका है यानी कि वो मुताकिल हो चुकी है एक दुनिया से दूसरी दुनिया में जा चुकी है बेटे! अब वो लौटकर नहीं आएंगी।
 और तुम्हारे इस तरह रोने और परेशान होने से उनकी रूह को बहुत तकलीफ होती है बेटा तुम्हारी आंख से निकला एक आंसू उनकी रूह पर तेजाब की तरह जाकर गिरता है समझे...
रेहान ने हजरत की तरफ देखकर कहा..
 पर बाबा अभी मैंने उनकी आवाज सुनी थी फिर वो क्या था???
 वो तुम्हारा वहम था बेटे...
 जज्बात की शिद्दत जब हद से बढ़ जाए तो इंसान को वही दिखाई और सुनाई देता है जो वो देखना या सुनना चाहता है।
 तुम अपनी मां को लेकर इतना रंजीदा और दुखी हो गए थे कि तुमको उनकी आवाज तक सुनाई देने लगी थी।
 पर बाबा मेरी चाची कहती है कि मैं मनहूस हूँ मैंने ही अपनी मां और बाप को खा लिया है उनकी जान ले ली है....
 और मुझे भी यही लगता है कि मेरी मनहूसियत की वजह से वो लोग नहीं रहे..
 बाबा...
क्या मैं सचमुच एक मनहूस हू??
 रेहान ने बाबा से सवाल किया....
 हजरत ने रेहान की काली और गहरी आंखों को ध्यान से देखा और मुस्कुरा कर बोले...
 मनहूस??
 बेटा तू तो दुनिया जहान से निराला है।
 जो चीजें और ताकते तेरे पास है उस के बलबूते पर तू इस दुनिया पर राज कर सकता है।
 तू तो अपने आप में एक अनोखा है मेरे बच्चे..
 मेरी बूढ़ी आंखें वो देख सकती है जो तेरी चाची और तुझसे चिढ़ने वाले दुनिया के आम लोग नहीं देख सकते।
 रेहान ने मायूसी से कहा....
 ऐसी दुनिया पर मैं क्या राज करूंगा जिसमें मेरी मां ना रहती हो बाबा!
 बाबा ने फिर कहा...
 तेरी इसी अदा पर तो तुझे ऐसी चीजे दी गई है बेटे...
 अगर तेरे दिल में लालच और दुनिया कमाने की हवस पाई जाती तो तुझे इन ताकतों से कभी नवाजा ना जाता।
 हजरत ने कुछ देर रेहान को समझाया।
 और रेहान थोड़ी देर बाद अपनी मां की कब्र पर सलाम अर्ज करके वहां से आगे बढ़ गया।

 पर वहां से निकलते ही दुख और गमो के बादलों ने उसे फिर आ घेरा...
 अचानक वो फिर से रोने लगा और कहने लगा...
 नहीं बाबा ने मुझे ऐसे ही समझाने के लिए कह दिया है..
 अम्मी ने मुझसे बात की थी मैंने उनकी आवाज सुनी थी!
 और उसे फिर अपनी मां की याद आने लगती है...
 और वो बारिश में चलते-चलते रोने लगा..
 एक तो भूख ने पहले ही बदहाल किया हुआ था और ऊपर से यूं बेतहाशा रोने की वजह से कमजोरी में और इजाफा हो गया था...
 किसी तरह रेंगते रेंगते वो अपनी झोपड़ी तक पहुंचा और झोपड़ी के सामने ही खड़ा होकर उसे देखने लगा अंदर जाने की हिम्मत नही हुई...
 क्योंकि अंदर हर जगह उसे अपनी मां ही नजर आती उसकी यादें उसे और बेचैन कर देती वो वहां से आगे बढ़कर जंगल की तरफ चला गया।
 कब्र खोदने की वजह से जिस्म और कपड़ों जगह जगह कीचड़ और मिट्टी भरी हुई थी जो की बारिश की बूंदों की से धीरे-धीरे बह रही थी...
 वो एक बडे से बरगद के पेड़ के नीचे आकर बैठ गया
 चारों तरफ उसे सिर्फ और सिर्फ अपनी मां की तस्वीर और उसकी परछाई नजर आ रही थी।
 और वो बैठे-बैठे अपने होठों में कोई लफ्ज़ बडबडा रहा था...
 अंदाज कुछ गीत जैसा ही था वो लब्ज कुछ इस तरह थे!

* मेरा पहला दोस्त तू ही है माँ...*
* तुझे हो पता कि ना हो पता...*

* मैं तेरी आंखों का तारा हूं...*
* तुझे हो पता कि ना हो पता....*

* तेरी रोटियां याद आएंगे...*
*मैं जब जब देखूंगा चंद्रमा...*

* तू ही मार्गदर्शक है माँ और सहारा भी तु..*

* भगवान हो नहीं सकता हर समय यहाँ....*
* इसलिए उसने बनाया तुझे को माँ....*

* भगवान हो नहीं सकता हर समय यहा....*
* इसलिए उसने बनाया तुझ को माँ.....*.


 अंदाज इतना मासूम और दर्द भरा था कि अपने सीने में दिल रखने वाली हर मां का दिल इस बच्चे के लिए तड़प उठे जो इसकी आवाज एक बार सुन लेती।
 पर रेहान तो गम और अपनों के दिए जख्मों से टूट टूट कर बिखर चुका था उसे लग रहा था अब इस दुनिया में उसे सहारा देने वाला कोई नहीं रहा....
 पर क्या ये सच था?

----------


## pkpasi

रो रो रोकर आँखे सूज सी गई थी पर दिल का दर्द था कि कम होने का नाम ही नहीं ले रहा था।
 पर अपनी मां को खो देने का दर्द तो एक ऐसी औलाद ही समझ सकती थी जो इस बेशकीमती दौलत मरहूम हो चुकी हो। हल्की हल्की बारिश अब भी जारी थी और रेहान का दिल और उसकी हसरत भरी आंखें इधर-उधर नजरें दौड़ा रही थी कि कहीं से शायद कोई ऐसी राह नजर आ जाए जहां से वो अपनी मां को पाने का रास्ता तलाश ले....
 पर ऐसी कोई राह उसे नजर नहीं आती थी।
 और ऊपर से भूख की शिद्दत अब बर्दाश्त से बाहर हो चली थी...
 बेचारा बच्चा ना जाने कितने दिनों से भूखा था???
 आखिर कब तक बर्दाश्त कर पाता?
 और अब कमजोरी की वजह से उसकी आंखों के सामने अंधेरा साछाने लगा था...
 और रेहान उसी पेड़ के नीचे बैठे बैठे उघने लगा।
 सिर बहुत भारी सा लग रहा था...
 शायद भारी बारिश में भीगने की वजह से दिमाग पर बुखार की सी कैफियत चढ़ रही थी।
 और वो होश और बेहोशी की इस हालत में कुछ बडबडाने लगा...
 अल्फाज थे...
*



माँ....
 बहुत भूख लगी है...
 आज अपने रेहान को कुछ खिलाओगे नहीं क्या??


 देख मै चाची के घर पर गया था...


 पर उन्होंने मुझे वहां से भगा दिया...


 वो कहती हैं कि मैं मनहूस हूं मैंने तुम्हारी जान ली...
 और वो एकदम से रोने लगा और रोते रोते बड़बड़ाने लगा...


 मैं तेरी जान कैसे ले सकता हूं माँ??


 मेरी जान तो खुद तुझ में बसती है....


 तो फिर मैं खुद अपने ही हाथों से अपनी जान कैसे ले सकता हूं?


 कैसे माँ...


 मैं मनहूस नही हूँ माँ....


 मैंने तुझे नहीं मारा...


 कसम ले ले मुझसे मैंने तुझे नहीं बोला माँ...


 मैंने तुझे नहीं मारा।


.............
 अब तो तू मुझसे नाराज नहीं है ना?

 देख माँ बहुत भूख लगी है रे...
.
 कुछ भी खिला दे जो भी घर में है मैं कोई नखरे नहीं करूंगा.. 

तुझे बिल्कुल नहीं पता....

 अब तो मान जा..

 क्यों मुझसे इतना नाराज है तू??*

 क्या मेरी नादानियां और गलतिया इतनी बड़ी थी जो तू मुझसे बात नहीं कर रही??
 पर शायद वहां रेहान की पुकार और आवाज सुनने वाला कोई नहीं था....
 और इसी कैफियत में उस पर भी बेहोशी छाने लगी वो वहीं पड़ा पड़ा बेहोश हो गया।

----------


## pkpasi

एक प्यारी और मीठी सी खुशबू का अहसास रेहान के जहन पर जैसे छाने सा लगा और उसे बेहोशी से होश की दुनिया की तरफ खींचने लगा...


 कोई बहुत ही नरम और मुलायम सा हाथ उसके सिर को सहला रहा था सिर के नीचे भी जमीन का एहसास नही हो रहा था रेहान को ऐसा महसूस हो रहा था जैसे किसी ने बड़े ही आहिस्ते और आराम से उसके सिर को अपनी गोद में रखा हो बहुत ही नरम और नाजुक सी गोद में बड़े आराम से पड़ा हुआ था वो.....


 उसकी आंखें धीरे-धीरे खुलने लगी पहले पहले आंखों के सामने कोई धुंधला सा चेहरा नजर आया फिर उसने अपनी आंखे मलकर गौर से देखा तो एक बड़ी ही खूबसूरत सी औरत रेहान की तरह बडे ही प्यार और दुलार से देख रही थी और रेहान को अपने आगोश में लिए बैठी उसका सिर सहला रही थी!!!
 रेहान ने जब उन्हे देखा तो अचानक हड़बड़ाकर उठ बैठा।
 वो औरत रेहान की हड़बड़ाहट पर मुस्कुराहट उठी..
 रेहान ने उस औरत से सवाल किया....
 कौन हैं आप...


 और यहां इस वक्त इस घने जंगल में आप क्या कर रही हो??
 उस औरत ने फिर मुस्कुराते हुए कहा..
 मैं कौन हूं क्या हूं इसके बारे में बाद में सोचना बेटा...
 पहले ये लो खाना खा लो तुम्हें भूख लगी थी ना??
 इतना कहते ही उन्होंने पास ही पड़ी पोटली से चांदी की थाल निकाली उसकी पीठ रेहान की तरफ थी इसलिए रेहान उन्हे देख नहीं पाया कि वो क्या कर रही है??
 पर जैसे ही वो पलटी चांदी की बड़ी सी थाल मे बहुत सारी खाने की चीजें रेहान को नजर आई...
 वो फिर रेहान के करीब आकर बैठ गई और उन्होंने रेहान से कहा....


.......




 लो बेटा खा लो इस थाली में वो सारा सामान है जो तुम्हारी भूख मिटाने के लिए काफी होगा!
 रेहान को कुछ समझ नहीं आ रहा था कि वो क्या करे??
 कई सवाल उसके मन में एक साथ आ गए थे...
 इस वक्त इस जंगल में ये कौन आ गया?
 यह औरत कौन है?
 इसे कैसे पता कि मुझे भूख लगी है???
 और रेहान को उनसे थोड़ा डर भी लग रहा था...
 आखिर रेहान ने उनसे डरते-डरते पूछ ही लिया...
 आप...आप कौन हैं बताइए ना?
 और आप मुझे कैसे जानती हैं??
 आपको कैसे पता चला कि मुझे भूख लगी है?
 और इस थाली में अचानक इतना सारा खाना कहाँ से आ गया?
 और वो फिर से मुस्कुरा कर बोली..
अरे...अरे..
इतने सारे सवाल एक साथ?
 अच्छा मैं तुम्हारे एक सवाल का जवाब दे देती हूं...
 मैं तुम्हें आज से नही उस रोज से जानती हूँ जब तुम पहली बार इस जंगल में लकड़ियां काटने आए थे।
 तुम्हें क्या लगता है बेटा?
 तुमने गौर नहीं किया पर मैं खुद तुम्हारे साथ रहती थी तुम्हें कई बार जो लकड़ियों का बना बनाया गटठा मिला करता था वो मैं ही तो तुम्हारे आने से पहले चुन कर रख दिया करती थी...
 मुझे तुम पर बहुत प्यार आता जब तुम अपने नन्हें और मासूम से हाथों से लकड़ियों का बोझ अपने कंधो पर लादकर ले जाया करते थे...


 तब वो मैं ही थी जो ऊपर से तुम्हारी लकड़ियों को पकड़ लिया करती थी जिसकी वजह से तुम्हें अपने कंधों पर उन लकड़ियों के वजन का एहसास नहीं होता था और तुम उन लकड़ियों को आराम से लेकर मंडी तक पहुंच जाया करते थे।


 जब तक तुम्हारा सारा सामान नही बिक जाता था तब तक मै तुम्हारे साथ वहीं बैठी रहती थी और उसके बाद जब तक तुम अपने घर नहीं पहुंच जाते थे तब तक मैं तुम्हारे साथ चला करती थी और तुम्हें तुम्हारे घर तक छोड़ कर आया करती थी


 उन्होंने फिर से मुस्कुरा कर कहा....
तो बताओ दिन भर तुम्हारे साथ रहने वाला भला तुम्हें कैसे नहीं पहचानेगा???
 रेहान हैरत भरी निगाहों से उन्हें देखता रहा...
 उसके होंठों से कोई आवाज नहीं निकल पा रही थी कि वह अब वो क्या बोले??


 वैसे उसका ज्यादा ध्यान तो चांदी की उस थाल पर था जिसमें अलग-अलग तरह के खाने रख दिए गए थे...


 रेहान ने ध्यान से देखा तो पाया उस थाली में हलवा-पूरी, पनीर की सब्जी, छोले भटूरे और इस किस्म की न जाने और कौन-कौन सी खाने की चीजें थी जिसे रेहान ने आज से पहले ना कभी देखी थी और ना कभी उसके नाम सुने थे!


 खाने को देखकर रेहान के मुंह में पानी आने लगा....
 वो रेहान को खाने की तरफ ऐसे देखता हुआ देख कर मुस्कुराने लगी..
उन्होंने रेहान को मुस्कुराते हुए दोबारा कहा..
 जब इतना मन है तो खा क्यों नहीं लेते??
 ये सब मैं तुम्हारे लिए ही लाई हूं..


 रेहान ने अपने होठों पर जुबान फिराते हुए कहा...
 खाना तो चाहता हूं..
प..प..पर..
इतना कहकर रेहान रुक गया..
 उन्होंने फिर कहां..
पर क्या बेटा?
बोलो क्या बोलना चाहते हो??


रेहान ने कहा..
आपने अभी तक नहीं बताया कि आप कौन हो?


 उन्होंने कहा...
 मैंने बता तो दिया मैं हमेशा तुम्हारे साथ ही रहा करती थी।


 रेहान जल्दी से बोला..
अगर ऐसा है तो आप मुझे आज से पहले कभी नजर क्यों नहीं आई?
 जबकि आप तो कह रही हैं कि आप दिन भर मेरे साथ यहां करती थी...
 उन्होंने मुस्कुराकर कहा..
 बेटा
तुमने कभी मुझे आवाज ही नहीं दी!
 ना ही मुझे कभी देखने की कोशिश की!
 इसलिए मैं तुम्हें कभी नजर नहीं आई वरना तुम्हारे इतने करीब रहकर तुम्हें नजर क्यों नहीं आती?
 तुमने आज मुझे सच्चे दिल से पुकारा तो मैं तुम्हारी सदाओं का तुम्हारी आवाज़ का जवाब देने और तुम्हारे पुकारने पर चली आई।
 ये बातें अब रेहान के सिर के ऊपर से जाने लगी थी वो कुछ समझ नहीं पा रहा था...


 उसे बस बहुत जोरों की भूख लग रही थी।


 रेहान का ध्यान फिर से खाने की थाल की तरह जाने लगा।
य..य..ये
क..क्य..क्या..
 क्या ये खाना आप सच में मेरे लिए लाए हैं?




 हां बेटा सब तुम्हारे लिए ही है ये लो?
और उन्होंने वो थाल रेहान की तरफ बढ़ा दी...
थाल इतनी बड़ी थी कि रेहान को उसे पकड़ने के लिए अपने दोनों हाथों को आगे बढ़ाना पड़ा और उसके दोनों हाथ थाल को संभालने में लग गए...
 अब दोनों हाथ तो थाल पकड़ने में लग गए अब थाल को जमीन पर भी नहीं कर सकता था क्योंकि नीचे कुछ कीड़े मकोड़े घूम रहे थे...
 अब वो खाना कैसे खाए वो यही सोच रहा था..
 रेहान की हालत देखने लायक थी!
 एक हाथ से थाल पकड़ा तो वह अपने वजन की वजह से असंतुलित होकर गिर जाती!


 बेचारा...
सख्त भूख लगी है..
 खाना सामने हैं...
पर बेचारा खाए तो कैसे?
उसके मासूम चेहरे पर मायूसी का ये आलम देखकर उसके सामने बैठी वो औरत अपने मुंह पर हाथ रख कर हंसने लगी।
 उसे रेहान के इस मासूम और भोलेपन पर बड़ा प्यार आ रहा था...
 और उसकी खाना ना खा पाने की इस वजह से और इस हालत को देखकर वो बगैर हँसे ना रह सकी..
 आखिर रेहान से रहा ना गया..
 उसने रोनी सी सूरत बना कर कहा...
 मैं यहां भूख से मरा जा रहा हूं....
 और आपको हंसी आ रही है?


 आपने इतनी बड़ी थाल मुझे पकड़ा दी कि मेरे दोनों हाथ इनके नीचे ही फंस गए
 अब मैं खाना कैसे खाऊंगा?
 और रेहान का चेहरा रोना सा बन गया..


 उस औरत ने हंसते हुए आगे बढ़ कर कहा अच्छा..
 अच्छा...बाबा...
तुम थाल ऐसे ही पकड़े रहो
 मैं तुम्हें खाना खिलाती हूं।


 और उन्होंने थाल में से कुछ निवाले बनाए और रेहान को अपने हाथों से खिलाने लगी!




 पर आगे रेहान की जिंदगी में और भी उतार चढ़ाव आने वाले थे जिसके बारे में शायद वो कुछ नहीं जानता था।

----------


## pkpasi

रेहान उनके हाथों से खाने लगा...
खाते-खाते अचानक रेहान को अपनी मां की याद आ गई...
रेहान ने उस औरत की आंखों में देखा उन आंखों में रेहान को वही प्यार और वही ममता नजर आई जो रेहान को अपनी मां की आंखों में नजर आती जब वो उसे अपने हाथों से खाना खिलाती।
और खाना खाते-खाते अचानक रेहान की आंखों से आंसू निकल आए...
उसके होंठ खामोश थे और ना ही कोई आवाज निकाली थी उसने...
बस एका एक आंखों में आंसू आने लगे...


शायद इस बात का ख्याल खुद रेहान को भी नहीं था कि उसकी आंखों से आंसू बह रहे हैं...
क्योंकि वो उसी तरह खाना खाए जा रहा था।
जब उस औरत ने देखा कि रेहान रो रहा है तो उसके हाथ भी अचानक रुक गए और उसने तुरंत ही रेहान से पूछा!
क्या हुआ बेटा रो क्यों रहे हो???
खाना पसंद नहीं आया क्या तुम्हे?


रेहान के रोते हुए चेहरे पर एक मुस्कुराहट सी आ गई..
उसने कहा..
नहीं ऐसी बात नहीं है..


इतना लजीज खाना तो मैंने अपनी जिंदगी में कभी नहीं खाया।
बस आप को देख कर मुझे मेरी मां की याद आ गई!
वो भी मुझे इसी तरह प्यार और दुलार से खिलाया करती थी..


उस औरत ने फिर से कहा..
मुझे उनके बारे में पता है बेटा।
पर विधि के विधान को कोई परिवर्तित नहीं कर सकता।
हर इंसान जो इस दुनिया में आया है उसे तो एक ना एक दिन जाना ही पड़ता है और यही है विधि का विधान!
रेहान ने कहा..
आपने सही कहा....
पर ये क्या आपने अभी तक अपना नाम नहीं बताया???
और मैं भी कितना बुद्धू हूं मैंने आपसे आपका नाम भी नहीं पूछा??


उन्होने मुस्कुराकर कहा...
मेरे बहुत से नाम है बेटा तुम्हे कौन सा बताऊं?
उन्होंने कुछ सोच कर कहा ठीक है तो मैं "देवी" हूं बेटा और यही मेरा नाम भी है...


रेहान ने कहा...
बहुत अच्छा नाम है आपका।
और मेरा नाम रेहान है आप मुझे रेहान ही बुला सकती है।
पर आप मुझसे बड़े हैं मैं आपको आपके नाम से कैसे भुला सकता हूं??
मम्मी ने कहा था अपने से बड़े लोगो को इज्जत से बुलाया जाता है...
मैं आपको कैसे पुकारू क्या नाम दूं आपको???


उन्होंने फिर कहा...
तुम्हें जो नाम पसंद हो बेटा तुम मुझे उस नाम से पुकारो!


रेहान सोचने लगा अचानक उसके जहन मे कोई नाम आया..
उसने फौरन कहा..
एक नाम है मेरे जहन में पर मैं उसे कैसे बोलूं


देवी जी मुस्कुरा कर कहने लगी
क्यों उस नाम में क्या परेशानी है?


रेहान बोला
कहीं आपको वो नाम बुरा ना लग जाए।


तुम पहले बोलो तो फिर मैं फैसला करूंगी कि वो नाम अच्छा है या बुरा!


रेहान हिचकिचाते और डरते हुए बोला


क्..क्य..क्या 
क्या मैं आपको?
क्या मैं आपको मम...ममम..ममम..मां बुला सकता हूं???


वो रेहान को एकटक देखने लगी..
और अचानक ही आगे बढ़ कर रेहान को अपने गले से लगा लिया..


रेहान ने भी खाने की थाली को नीचे रख दिया और अपनी इस अजनबी और अनोखी मां के गले लग कर रोने लगा..


देवी की आंखों से भी आंसू निकल गए....
वो भी रोने लगी और उसने रेहान से कहा..


बिल्कुल...
बिल्कुल बुला सकते हो बेटा..
तुम मुझे मां बिल्कुल बोल सकते हो....
तुम्हारे जैसा बेटा कौन सी मां नहीं चाहती होगी??
आज से तुम मेरे बेटे हो रेहान और आज से मैं ही तुम्हारी मां हूं बेटा।
एक बार फिर से मुझे मां बुला कर देख..


रेहान ने फिर से कहा...
हां माँ आज से आप ही मेरी मां हो।


ओ मेरे बच्चे...
हां आज से मै ही तेरी मां हूं बेटा और वो भी रेहान से लिपट कर रोने लगी..
रेहान भी ना जाने क्यों उसके गले लगकर फूट-फूट कर रोने लगा..
और रोते-रोते अपनी मां से कहने लगा...
आप मुझे छोड़ कर तो नहीं जाएंगी ना??
बोली..
मुझे अकेला मत छोड़िएगा...
इस दुनिया में मेरा कोई नहीं है मा...
मुझे कभी अकेला मत छोड़िएगा.....


माँ भी रेहान को अपने सीने से लगाए रोते-रोते कहने लगी...
नहीं मेरे बच्चे मैं तुम्हें कभी अकेला नहीं छोडूंगी..
चाहे कुछ भी हो जाए!
रेहान अपनी इस नई और अनोखी मां के गले लग कर बहुत रोने लगा..
हर इंसान को अपने दिल का दर्द और अपना गम बताने के लिए किसी सहारे की या एक ऐसे कंधे की जरूरत होती है जिस पर वो अपना सिर रखकर सो सके।
और आज शायद कुदरत ने रेहान को वो सहारा अदा कर दिया था इसके बिना शायद रेहान ज्यादा दिन इस दुनिया में जी नहीं पाता...


आज इस अनोखी और निराली मुलाकात का गवाह ये घना जंगल था..
एक प्यार के भूखे बच्चे ने अपनी मां की प्यार भरी आगोश पा ली थी।
पर रेहान की ये नई मा??
कैसी आई थी??
उसकी हकीकत क्या थी??
ये कुछ ऐसे सवाल थे जिसके जवाब शायद किसी के पास ना हो।
और खुद रेहान इन चीजों के बारे में कुछ सोच नहीं पा रहा था उसे तो बस मां मिल गई थी और वो इसी में खुश था...

----------


## prem_sagar

*बहुत अच्छी कहानी पी के पासी जी ! 
धन्यवाद ! 
ससम्मान   रेपो अर्पित है !*

----------


## vishal

रोमांचक कहानी के लिए धन्यबाद पासी जी

----------


## pkpasi

> गुरु जी अपडेट





> बहुत बढ़िया शुरुवात है, अपडेट दीजिये महाशय





> *बहुत अच्छी कहानी पी के पासी जी ! 
> धन्यवाद ! 
> ससम्मान   रेपो अर्पित है !*





> रोमांचक कहानी के लिए धन्यबाद पासी जी


मित्रो उत्साहवर्धन के लिए धन्यवाद।

----------


## pkpasi

रेहान की मां ने रेहान को बहुत ही प्यार और दुलार दिया....


 खाना खत्म करने के बाद रेहान ने मां से पूछा...
 मां..
अब इस चांदी की थाल का क्या 
करोगी??


 माँ ने मुस्कुराकर रेहान से कहा..
 तुम्हें पसंद है क्या यह थाल।


 रेहान ने कहा....
पसंद क्यों नहीं होगी?
 चांदी की नजर आती है और उठाने में भारी भी लगती है।
 कितने की खरीदी आपने इसे??


 माँ ने मुस्कुराकर...
बेटा इन सब बातों के बारे में क्यों पूछ रहे हो??
 तुम्हें पसंद है तो रख लो.....
 नहीं माँ ये आपकी है मैं कैसे रख सकता हूं?


 मां ने फिर से कहा...
अरे बेटा!
 जो मेरा है या जो भी चीजें मेरे पास है वो सब तेरे लिए ही तो है।


 रख ले ये थाल अपने पास...
 और इस थाल की खासियत ये है कि जब भी तेरा कुछ खाने का मन करेगा तो अपनी इच्छा थाल को बता देना और इस पर एक काला कपड़ा झांक देना और तेरे मन में जो भी खाने की इच्छा हो उसके बारे में कहना...
 और फिर उस कपड़े को थाल पर से उठा लेना ये थाल फौरन तेरे सामने तेरी इच्छा के मुताबिक खाना ले आएगी।
 रेहान किसी छोटे से बच्चे की तरह खुश हो कर बोला...
 सच में माँ???
 क्या ऐसा हो सकता है???


 माँ मुस्कुरा कर बोली.....
 क्यों नहीं हो सकता बेटा?
 अच्छा चलो मै इस पर अभी एक काला कपडा डाक देती हूं उसके बाद तुम्हें जो भी खाना है उसके बारे में अपने दिल में सोचना फिर देखते हैं क्या होता है??


 और माँ ने उस थाल पर एक कपड़ा ढक दिया....
 और रेहान ने आंखें बंद करके बूंदी के लड्डू के बारे में सोचा..
 और जल्दी से आंखें खोली और मां से कहा...
 मां मैंने सोच लिया अब थाल पर से कपड़ा हटाओ।
 मां ने मुस्कुराते हुए थाल पर से कपड़ा हटाया!
 और रेहान ने अपनी आंखों से देखा की पूरी की पूरी थाल बेहतरीन किस्म की बूंदी से बनाए गए लड्डू से भरी हुई थी।


 माँ ने हंसते हुए रेहान से कहा...
 क्या बेटा???
 तेरी ख्वाहिशें भी तेरी सोच की तरह और तेरी उम्र की तरह छोटी सी ही है...
मांगा भी तो क्या??
 बस बूंदी के लड्डू?
 और वो रेहान की इच्छा पर हंसने लगी....


 रेहान ने बुरा सा मुंह बनाया और चिढ़ते हुए कहा...


 तो अब मैं क्या करूं??
आप ही ने तो कहा था कि कुछ सोचो??


 अब मेरे दिल में जो भी आया मैंने मांग लिया..
 और उस पर आप हंस रही है...


 उन्होंने हंसते हुए कहा..
अरे हँसू नहीं तो क्या करूं?
 तुम्हारे हाथ में इतनी बड़ी चीज पकड़ा दी मैंने फिर भी तुमने उससे मांगा भी तो क्या??
 मामूली लड्डू??


 रेहान ने कहा..
 मैंने तो ये भी कभी नहीं खाए माँ..
 बस रोज मंडी में हलवाई के पास इनकी सूरत ही देखी है...
 और नाम सुना है कि इसे लड्डू कहते है तो बस मैंने वही मांग लिया...


 माँ एकदम से संजीदा होते हुए बोली...
 मुझे माफ कर दो बेटा मैं समझ नहीं पाई कि तुम्हारे लिए ये मामूली चीज भी बहुत अहमियत रखती है।


 कोई बात नहीं माँ आपके कहने में भी कोई बुराई का पहलू नही था....


 माँ ने फिर कहा..
अच्छा अब तुम समझ गए ना कि इस थाली का इस्तेमाल कैसे करना है..


 रेहान ने हाँ मे सिर हिलाया...


 हां तो सुन लो अब तुम्हें काम करने की कोई जरूरत नहीं है...
 मुझे अच्छा नहीं लगता कि तुम दो वक्त की रोटी के लिए मेहनत करो समझे??


 रेहान जल्दी से बोला..।
माँ....
आप बुरा मत मानिएगा पर मुझे आपसे एक बात कहनी है!
 हां बेटा कहो क्या कहना चाहती हो?


 मुझे ये थाल नहीं चाहिए माँ!


 मां ने हैरत से रेहान की तरफ देखा और उससे पूछा..
 क्यों बेटा? 
ऐसा क्यों?
 क्यों नहीं चाहिए ये थाल तुम्हे?
 अरे ये मैं तुम्हारे लिए ही तो लाई हूं?


 रेहान ने जल्दी से कहा...
 मैं समझता हूँ मां कि ये आप मेरे लिए लाई है...
 और आप मेरी भलाई चाहती हैं...
 पर माँ इस थाल को लेने के बाद मै इस थाल का आदी हो जाऊंगा और मेहनत मजदूरी करना छोड़ दूंगा....
 और महा मुझे रीजक-के-हलाल की आदत हो गई है..
 जो मुझे अपने बलबूते पर कमाना है..


 मेहनत करने के बाद जो भूख लगती है उसमे अपना ही एक अलग मजा है....
 और उस मेहनत से कमाए गए पैसो मे भी एक मिठास है माँ।
 दिन भर के सारे काम करने के बाद रात को जो आरामदायक नींद आती है क्या आप उस प्यारी और मीठी नींद से अपने रेहान को वंचित करना चाहती है माँ??
 माँ ने फौरन आगे बढ़कर रेहान को अपने सीने से लगाते हुए कहा...
 नहीं मेरे बच्चे मैं तुझसे तेरा कुछ भी नहीं छीनना चाहती...
 मैं तो तुझे कुछ देने आई थी...
 तू तो खुद जमाने का ठुकराया हुआ है मैं तुझे किसी चीज से वंचित कैसे कर सकती हूं मेरे बेटे???


 रेहान ने भी मौके को समझते हुए कहा..
 फिर आप मुझ पर जोर मत दीजिए कि मुझे ये थाल लेनी पड़े!


 मां ने कहा...
 ठीक है बेटा जैसी तेरी इच्छा तू जीता मैं हारी।


 और माँ ने थाल उठा कर वापस अपनी झोली में डाल ली।
 और रेहान से कहा....
पर तुझे भी मेरी एक बात माननी होगी!


 रेहान जल्दी से खड़ा होकर बोला...
 आप आदेश कीजिए माँ....
 मजाल है मैं अपने वचन से मुकर जाऊं??


 मां ने हंसते हुए कहा....
 इतनी भी कोई बड़ी बात नहीं है मेरे बहादुर बेटे!
 तुझे बस मुझसे ये वादा करना होगा कि जब भी तुझे किसी भी किस्म की जरूरत होगी तू सीधा मेरे पास आएगा किसी के पास जाने की कोई जरूरत नहीं है तुझे समझा!
कुछ भी तू मुझसे कुछ भी मांग सकता है...


 रेहान ने मुस्कुरा कर कहा..
ठीक है मां आप जैसा कहो..


 माँ ने फिर रेहान के सिर पर हाथ फेरा और उससे कहा..
चलो अब मुझे भी जाना है।


रेहान जल्दी से बोला...
 कहां जाना है माँ आपको??


 मां भी मुस्कुराने लगी...
 बेटा मुझे भी तेरी तरह बहुत से काम देखने पडते है...
पर तू फिक्र क्यों करता है??
 जब भी तुझे मेरी जरूरत होगी बस मुझे दिल से एक बार आवाज देकर देखना...
 मैं हजार काम छोड़कर तेरी एक आवाज पर दौडी चली आऊंगी।
 अब मुझे जाना होगा बेटा जाऊँ???
 मां ने मुस्कुराकर रेहान से कहा!


 रेहान ने एकदम मरी हुई आवाज में कहा..
 ठीक है मां जाइए पर आप कल फिर आएंगी ना मुझसे मिलने???


 हां बेटा जरूर आऊंगी ये भी कोई कहने वाली बात है क्या??


 ठीक है आप अब जा सकती है..
 मां ने आगे बढ़कर रेहान को एक बार फिर अपने सीने से लगाया और उसके गालों को चूम कर जंगल मे अंदर की तरफ बढ़ने लगी!


 रेहान ने देखा कि वो और घने जंगल की तरफ जा रही है तो उसने मां को आवाज दी...
 आप उस तरफ कहां जा रही है?
 गांव का रास्ता दूसरी तरफ से है..
 उस तरफ तो और घना जंगल पड़ता है...
 मैंने सुना है वहां जंगली जानवर भी रहा करते है।


 मां ने मुस्कुराकर कहा...
 बेटा...
 मेरा बसेरा इसी जंगल के उस घने इलाके में हैं!
 तुम मेरी फिक्र मत करो मैं कई सदियों से यहीं रहती आ रही हूं मुझे कुछ नहीं होगा। तुम अपना ख्याल रखना मेरे बच्चे!


 और इतना कहते हुए वो जंगल की तरफ जाने लगी और देखते ही देखते वो रेहान की नजरों से ओझल हो गई।


 आज रेहान खुश भी था और उसे हैरत भी थी कि ये सब उसके साथ क्या हो रहा है?


 पर ये जो भी था उसे तो आज कोई ऐसा मिल गया था जिसे वो इस दुनिया में अपना कह सकता था।
 वो वापस अपनी छोटी सी झोपड़ी में आया और आज वो एक चैन की नींद सो गया...


 दूसरे दिन रेहान सोकर उठा और पास की ही आली से नीम की एक छोटी सी लकड़ी निकाली और उसे किसी ब्रुश की तरह अपने दांत घिसता हुआ झोपड़ी से बाहर आया।
 सामने ही उसे हरिया काका अपनी बैलगाड़ी पर बहुत सा सामान लादे मंडी की तरफ जाते हुए दिखाई दिए।


 रेहान ने आवाज देकर उनसे पूछा...
 हरिया काका...
कहां जा रहे हो ये सामान लेकर।


 हरिया काका ने आवाज देकर रेहान से कहा...
 अरे रियान बिटवा तुमको नाहीं मलूम क्या??
 दंगे फसाद बंद हो चुके है और मंडी फिर से चालू हो गई है।
 ये सामान मैं मंडी ही ले जा रहा हूं बेचन वास्ते...
बिटवा तू भी आ जाना जल्दी से अपनी लकड़ियां लेकर।
 आज बाजार बहुत जोरदार लगेगा।
 रेहान खुश हो कर बोला....
 मैं भी जल्दी से आता हूं काका।
 ठीक है बिटवा तू भी आजा!


 और हरिया काका अपनी बैलगाड़ी लेकर आगे बढ़ गए।


 रेहान ने जल्दी-जल्दी अपने मुंह-हाथ धोए और जंगल की तरफ भागा!
 जंगल पहुंच कर उसने जल्दी-जल्दी सारी लकड़ियां जो उसने पहले से एक जगह इकट्ठी कर रखी थी चुनी और उसका एक बड़ा गट्ठा बनाकर मंडी की तरफ निकल पड़ा।
 हरिया काका के कहने के मुताबिक आज मंडी बहुत ज्यादा भरी हुई थी क्योंकि इतने दिनों बाद जो खुली थी।

----------


## pkpasi

रेहान का माल भी जल्दी बिक गया और आज उसे रोज के मुकाबले कुछ पैसे भी ज्यादा मिल गए।
 वो पैसे लेकर राशन की दुकान पर गया अपनी जरूरत का कुछ सामान खरीदा और अपने घर के लिए वापस हो ही रहा था कि रास्ते में अचानक उसे दो आदमी आपस मे झगड़ा करते हुए मिले।


 पहला आदमी दूसरे आदमी से कह रहा था...
 अरे अगर तुम इस तरह काम छोड़कर चले जाओगे तो बाकी का माल कौन चुनकर अलग करेगा?
 दूसरा आदमी जो शायद पहले आदमी का नौकर था हाथ जोड़कर मालिक के सामने खड़ा हो गया और गिडगिडाते हुए बोला...
 नहीं मालिक..
 ये काम मै नहीं कर सकता...


 बड़ी मुश्किल से 4 बोरी अच्छी वाली प्याज चुनकर अलग की थी पर कोई आता है और प्याज के बोरो को पलटा देता है।
 मैंने जाकर देखा तो मुझे थप्पड़ ही थप्पड़ मारे और कुछ दिखाई नहीं देता वहां पर ये शरारत कौन करता है कौन मुझे मारता है और प्याज की बोरी पलटा देता है मुझे कुछ समझ नहीं आता।
 मैं दोबारा उस गोदाम में कभी नहीं जाऊंगा...

मालिक बिगड़कर बोला....
 अरे तुम नहीं जाओगे तो वहां काम कौन करेगा???
 मेरा सारा माल वहीं पड़ा पड़ा सड़ जाएगा!


 नहीं मालिक नही...
मुझे माफ कर दो मैं नहीं जाऊंगा!
 मैं गरीब जरुर हूं पर एक बात जानता हूँ...
जान है तो जहान है!


 मैं जा रहा हूं मालिक अब मुझसे ये काम नहीं होगा।


 मालिक अपने नौकर को रूको रूको करता रहा पर वो ना रूका और वहां से भाग गया।


 मालिक वही खड़ा सोचता रहा कि अब क्या किया जाए??


 रेहान उसके करीब पहुंचा और धीरे से बोला..
 अगर आप चाहे तो मैं आपका काम कर सकता हूं!


 मालिक ने उसे गौर से देखा और मुस्कुरा कर बोला...
 क्यों तुम्हें भूत-प्रेत से डर नहीं लगता क्या बच्चे???
 अभी देखा नहीं कि वो आदमी कैसे डर कर भाग गया??


 रेहान ने मुस्कुराकर कहा...
 इस दुनिया का सबसे बड़ा भूत और शैतान तो खुद इंसान ही है साहब...
 और जब इन सब बातों में सबसे ऊपर हमारा नाम आता है तो भला हम किसी और चीज से क्यों डरे??


 मालिक ने मुस्कुराकर कहा....
बड़ा दिलेर है तू तो??


 प्याज छाटने और सडी और अच्छी प्याज चुनकर अलग करने का काम जानता है?


 रेहान ने कहा...
 हां जानता हूं!
 आप अगर मुझे काम दोगे तो मैं जरूर करूंगा।


 मालिक ने कहा..
ठीक है मेरा माल रात मे पास के ही गोदाम में उतरता है  तुम रात को ही प्याज के उन बोरो में से 10 बोरी अच्छी प्याज के चुनकर अलग कर देना और 10 बोरी प्याज मुझे सुबह बिलकुल तैयार चाहिए।
 शहर से रोज मुझे 10 बोरी प्याज का आर्डर आता है जो मुझे उन्हें पहुंचानी होती है।
 ठीक है! बोल कर सकता है तू?


 रेहान ने हाँ में मुंडी हिलाते हुए कहा...
 हां कर सकता हूं साहब!


 पर आप इस काम की मजदूरी क्या देंगे मुझे??


 मालिक ने कहा...
अभी जो आदमी यहां से भागा उसे मैं 8 रूपये बोरी दिया करता था तुझे 10 रूपये बोरी दिया करूंगा यानी 10 बोरी पर 10 रूपये!


 रेहान जल्दी से बोला...
मुझे मंजूर है साहब!


 मालिक बोला....
देख सोच समझ कर फैसला कर अब मैं दोबारा ये नहीं सुनूंगा कि वहां पर भूत प्रेत है या दूसरा नाटक नहीं चाहिए मुझे!


 रेहान मुस्कुरा कर बोला...
 आप वो सब मुझ पर छोड़ दीजिए।


 ठीक है आज रात को 9:00 बजे आ जाना दुकान बंद होती है तब मेरी और यहां से लालटेन जलाकर ले जाना!


 ठीक है साहब।


 और रेहान ये सौदा तय करके आगे बढ़ गया।
 रात का वक़्त था 9 सवा नौ बजे होंगे।


 रेहान अपने हाथों में लालटेन लिए प्याज के गोदाम की तरफ बढ़ने लगा!
 प्याज का ये गोदाम एकदम सुनसान इलाके में था...
 रेहान गोदाम के सामने पहुंचा और ताले में चाबी लगाकर उस गोदाम के दरवाजे को खोलने लगा।
चुर्रर्रररर...
 की आवाज के साथ दरवाजा खुला।
 पूरा का पूरा गोदाम अंधेरे और सन्नाटे मे डूबा हुआ था!
 रेहान बेधड़क गोदाम के अंदर लालटेन लिए घुस पडा।
 अंदर जाकर उसने देखा कि प्याज की तरफ प्याज के बोरो की थापी लगी हुई थी।
 एक के ऊपर एक बहुत सारे बोरे रखे हुए थे।
 गोदाम बहुत ही गंदा हुआ पड़ा था!
रेहान ने पास ही पड़ी झाड़ू से पूरे गोदाम को साफ किया और एक प्लास्टिक की चटाई बिछाई और प्याज की एक बोरी उस चटाई पर खोली और बैठ कर उसे चुनने लगा अच्छी और खराब प्याज को अलग अलग करके उसने आधे पोने घंटे में एक बोरी अच्छी प्याज की तैयार की और उसे खड़ी करके दूसरी बोरी की प्याज चुनने लगा...


 अभी वो दूसरी बोरी कि प्याज चुन हीं रहा था कि अचानक उसकी पहली बोरी जिसमे उसने बड़ी मेहनत से अच्छी प्याज इकट्ठा की थी किसी ने पलटा दी!
 बोरी पलटते ही सारी की सारी प्याज जमीन पर बिखर गई और दोबारा जाकर खराब प्याज में मिक्स हो गई....
 रेहान की इतनी देर की मेहनत यूं ही एक झटके में बर्बाद हो गई!
 उसे बड़ा अफसोस हुआ कि उसने बोरी को ढंग से खड़ा नहीं किया था...
 और वो इस तरह गिर गई...
 उसने दोबारा से सारी प्याज चुनी और फिर एक बोरी अच्छी प्याज की तैयार की।


 और अब उसे अच्छी तरह से बांध कर खड़ा किया...
और दूसरी तरफ मुताफिज हुआ।
 अभी वो दोबारा दूसरी बोरी पर काम कर ही रहा था कि दोबारा उस की पहली बोरी पलट गई  और उसमें से सारी प्याज दोबारा गिरकर बिखर गई!


 रेहान को अब गुस्सा आने लगा।


 वो समझ गया कि ये किसी की शरारत है??
 क्योंकि उसने बोरी का मुँह रस्सी से अच्छी तरह बांधा था फिर बोरी का मुंह कैसे खुल गया???
 फिर भी रेहान ने उसे दोबारा उठाकर सही किया और अपने काम में लग गया!
 अब वो दूसरी बोरी पर दोबारा काम कर रहा था।
काम करते-करते अचानक रेहान बोल पड़ा!
 अब आप लोग मुझे बेवजह परेशान कर रहे हैं अपनी इस फिजूल हरकत से बाज आ जाइए वरना मैं आप लोगों की शिकायत कहां करूंगा ये आप लोग बेहतर जानते है।




 रेहान ने अपना सिर नहीं उठाया था बस अपना काम करते-करते ये लफ्ज़ दोहराए थे उसने!


 अचानक ही गोदाम में एक भारी आवाज गूजी...


 कोई रेहान से कहने लगा...
ये हमारे खेलने का वक्त है..


 आपने हमें परेशान किया है इसलिए हम भी आपके काम में रुकावट डाल रहे है!


 अब रेहान ने अपनी नजरें उठाकर देखी..
 उसकी ही तरह चार छोटे-छोटे बच्चे थे वो..


 पर सूरत शक्ल इंसान से किसी कदर अलग थी और चेहरे बहुत ही ज्यादा नूरानी नजर आ रहे थे।
 ये जीनों के बच्चे थे....
 जो रात के वक्त इस गोदाम में खेला करते थे और जो भी यहां आया करता उसे परेशान किया करते थे....
 पर आज रेहान ने उन्हें अपनी नूरानी नजरों से देख लिया था और उनसे बात भी की।


 तो वो भी समझ गए कि ये लड़का कोई मामूली लड़का नहीं हो सकता उन्हें देखकर बिना डरे और बिना घबराए उनसे बातें कर रहा है।
 रेहान ने उनसे दोबारा कहा...
सुनो भाइयो.....
 ये मेरी रोजी रोटी का मसला है!
 और जब तक मैं अपना काम पूरा नहीं कर लेता मैं यहां से नहीं जाऊंगा.....


 अगर आप चाहते हैं कि मैं यहां से जल्दी चला जाऊं तो आओ और मेरे साथ बैठकर प्याज चुनकर अलग करने में मेरी मदद करो...
 जितनी जल्दी मेरा काम खत्म होगा मैं उतनी ही जल्दी यहां से चला जाऊंगा।
 चलो आओ बैठो मेरे साथ!
रेहान के कहने का अंदाज इतना अच्छा और प्यारा था कि उन बच्चों को लगा कि जैसे उनका कोई बड़ा भाई उन्हें अपने साथ काम करने का हुक्म दे रहा हो 
 तो वो शरारती बच्चे रेहान को मना नहीं कर पाए।
 और उसके बगल में आकर बैठ गए और रेहान भी अपने काम में मशरूफ हो गया!
 थोड़ी देर बाद रेहान ने देखा कि प्याज की बोरी खुद-ब-खुद हवा में उड़ती हुई उसके करीब आई और उसका मुंह खुल गया।


 और हैरत की बात तो ये कि नीचे गिरने वाली प्याज खुद-ब-खुद दो तरफ गिरने लगी रेहान ने गौर से देखा तो पाया।
 अच्छी प्याज एक तरफ गिर रही थी और खराब प्याज दूसरी तरफ....
 और अच्छी प्याज खुद-ब-खुद उड़ कर एक बोरे में जाने लगी और बोरी भरकर खुद ही सिल गई।
 जितनी देर में रेहान ने दो बोरी प्याज की चुनकर बनाई थी उससे आधी देर में उन बच्चों ने 8 बोरी प्याज की चुनकर अलग भी कर दी और बांधकर तैयार कर दी।


 रेहान आगे बढ़ा और बोरिया उठाकर गोदाम के सामने वाले शेड मे रखने लगा अभी वो एक बोरी रखकर दूसरी लाने अंदर जा ही रहा था कि उसने देखा 9 की 9 बोरियां हवा में उड़ती हुई उसके पीछे आने लगी और जहां उसने पहली बोरी रखी थी उसके ऊपर आकर बडे ही सलीके से जम गई..
 रेहान बहुत खुश था क्योंकि आधे से ज्यादा काम तो उसे उन बच्चों ने ही करके दे दिया था।
 रेहान अंदर आया और उनका शुक्रिया अदा किया।


 उन्होने मुस्कुराते हुए कहा...
 हमें भी आपके साथ काम करके बहुत मजा आया।


 पर अब आप यहां से जाइए और इतनी रात मैं यहां मत आया कीजिए हमें बड़ी परेशानी होती है।


 रेहान ने मुस्कुरा कर कहा....
भाई अब तो ये मेरा रोज का काम हो गया है!
 पर आप लोग फिक्र मत कीजिए मैं आप लोगों के खेलकूद में कभी दखल नहीं दूंगा।


 और जितनी जल्दी हो सके मैं अपना काम निपटा कर मैं यहां से चला जाऊंगा।
 और फिर रेहान उन्हें सलाम करके वहां से निकल गया....


 एक बच्चे ने दूसरे से कहा...
 भाई जान ये लड़का हम से डरता क्यों नहीं हैं?


 भाईजान ने मुस्कुरा कर अपने छोटे भाई से कहा...
 बेचारा अल्लाह का नेक बंदा है इसके साथ कुछ ऐसी शक्तियां हमेशा घूमती हैं जिसके बारे में खुद ये भी नहीं जानता और हमारे अम्मी अब्बू ने हमें ये सिखाया है कि अपने से बड़ों की हमेशा इज्जत करनी चाहिए और हमने इसकी इज्जत की।
 ये लड़का हर मामले मे हमसे बहुत बड़ा है और तुम लोगों से भी मैं कह देता हूं कभी भी इसे कोई नुकसान पहुंचाने की कोशिश मत करना....


 वरना अंजाम के तुम लोग खुद जिम्मेदार होगे।


 4 बच्चे एक साथ बोले....
जी भाई आप जैसा कहे!




 रेहान के साथ ऐसी कौन सी शख्सियत घूमा करती थी ये तो खुद बच्चा रेहान भी नहीं जानता था।
 अब आगे और क्या क्या होने वाला है..
जिंदगी रेहान को कहा लेकर जाती हैं ये देखना दिलचस्प होगा।

----------


## pkpasi

लकड़ियां फोड़ते फोड़ते उसके फौलादी बाजू की मछलियां मचला करती...


 सच में रेहान के चेहरे मे ना जाने कैसी कशिश थी जो गांव की बहुत सी लड़कियों को उसकी तरफ खिचा करती थी।
 कई लड़कियां रेहान के करीब आने के और उसे हासिल करने के चक्कर में थी।
 पर रेहान इन सब चीजों से बिल्कुल अनजान अपने काम में मशरूफ रहा करता था।


 उसके दिल में प्यार के लिए जो कोना था वो बचपन में ही भर चुका था।


 उसके दिल में तो नेहा की मोहब्बत घर कर चुकी थी।


और वो जगह इतनी छोटी थी कि उसमे नेहा के अलावा किसी और के लिए कोई जगह नहीं थी।
 आज भी रेहान जंगल की तरफ निकला और लकड़ियां तलाशने लगा।


 आज उसे जंगल में कुछ ज्यादा ही अंदर जाना पड़ा क्योंकि लकड़ियां इस तरफ से बिल्कुल ही खत्म हो चुकी थी।


 रेहान लकड़ियां तलाशने के लिए और घने जंगल की तरफ निकल पड़ा।


 जब उसने ढूंढा तो उसे एक जगह बीजा के पेड़ का बहुत बड़ा तना नजर आया हूं।


 पेड़ शायद आंधी और तूफान की वजह से झुककर टूट चुका था और बिल्कुल सूख चुका था।
 रेहान उसके करीब गया और उस पेड़ को देखने लगा काफी बड़ा तना था उसका।


 रेहान ने सोचा इसे एक साथ उठाकर ले जाना तो काफी मुश्किल होगा।
 पहले इसके यहीं पर टुकड़े कर लिए जाए।


 उसके बाद ही इसे लेकर जाऊंगा!
 और रेहान उस पेड़ को अपनी कुल्हाड़ी से काटने लगा।


 अभी वो इस काम में मशरूफ ही था कि अचानक किसी ने पीछे से उस पर हमला कर दिया?


 रेहान क्योंकि इस हमले से अनजान था...
 इसलिए वो सामने की तरफ गिर गया...
 और कुल्हाड़ी भी हाथ से छूट गई....
 रेहान मुंह के बल जमीन पर गिरा था।


 वो तुरंत पलटा...
 वो अभी जमीन पर ही पीठ के बल पलटा था ये देखने कि उस पर अचानक ये आफत कहां से टूट पड़ी कि...
एक नर्म और नाजुक सा बदन उसके सीने पर सवार हो गया।


 रेहान ने उसे ध्यान से देखा तो पाया कि...
 ये एक लड़की थी.....
 देखने पर उम्र 18-19 साल से ज्यादा नहीं रही होगी।
रंग एकदम सफेद था...
 गहरी नीली आंखे.....
 खुले और बिखरे हुए लंबे भूरे बाल जिन पर सूरज की रोशनी की वजह से हल्का सुनहरा रंग नजर आ रहा था।


 पर एक बात जो उसके इतने खूबसूरत वजूद को तबाह कर रही थी वो थी उसकी बहशीपन वाली हंसी।


 उसके सुर्ख लाल होठों से थूक और लार बह बह कर रेहान के चौड़े सीने पर गिर रही थी।


 और वो बड़ी ही भद्दी और वहशी आवाज में हंस रही थी।


 उसने हंसते हुए कहा...
हमममममम....
 आज बड़े ही दिनों बाद एक मोटा ताजा शिकार हाथ लगा है अब मैं तुम्हें बड़े ही मजे से खाऊंगी।


 रेहान को उसका ये अंदाज देखकर हंसी आ गई।


 रेहान की आंखें अचानक ही गहरे काले रंग में बदल गई उसने अपनी नूरानी नजरो से उस लड़की को देखा।


 वो समझ गया कि ये एक यक्षिणी है!
 एक शरारती मुस्कुराहट रेहान के होठों पर नाच गई।


 रेहान ने उस लड़की से कहा अच्छा तो तुम यक्षिणी हो।


[ यक्षिणी यानि कि चुड़ैल की एक ऐसी प्रजाति जो इंसानों और जानवरों का खून पीया करती हैं ताकि उनकी खूबसूरती हमेशा बनी रहे..
 और हर 10 साल में उन्हे एक इंसानी बच्चे की बलि देनी पड़ती है ताकि उनकी उम्र और बढ़ जाए ]


 लड़की फौरन रेहान को छोड़ कर उठ गई और हैरत भरी नजरों से उसे देखने लगी।


 तुम मेरी हकीकत के बारे में कैसे जानते हो?
 कौन हो तुम?


 रेहान अपनी जगह से उठ कर खड़ा हो गया और कपड़े झटकता हुआ बोला...
 इस बारे में तुम मुझसे कुछ ना ही पूछो तो बेहतर है।


 पर एक बात सुन लो तुम्हें मेरी तरफ से मायूसी ही होगी तुम अभी मेरा शिकार करने के काबिल नहीं हुई हो!


 यक्षिणी चिढ़कर बोली....
 क्यों नहीं हुई हूं??
 मैं कोई बच्ची हूं क्या???
 मैं तुम्हें जरूर मारूंगी और तुम्हारा नमकीन खून पियूंगी।


 रेहान मुस्कुराता हुआ बोला...
 अच्छा तो ठीक है आओ कोशिश करके देख लो और रेहान ने अपना एक हाथ आगे बढ़ा दिया।


 लड़की फौरन ही किसी वहशी जानवर की तरह रेहान के हाथों पर पिल पडी और अपने नुकीले दांत उसके हाथ में प्रवेश कराने की कोशिश करने लगी....
 पर वो ऐसा कर नहीं पाई।
 शायद उसके जबडो में इतनी ताकत ही नहीं थी कि वो रेहान के फौलादी हाथों को चीर सकें।
 लड़की को ऐसा महसूस हुआ कि वो रेहान का हाथ नहीं किसी लोहे का मजबूत टुकड़ा हो जिसे उसके हाथों में पकड़ा दिया गया हो और कहा गया हो कि इसे अपने दांतों से चबाकर दिखाओ वो काफी देर कोशिश करती रही पर नाकाम रही।
 वो रेहान के हाथों या बाजुओं में एक हल्की सी खरोच तक पैदा नहीं कर पाई।
 और आखिरकार उसने रेहान के हाथों को छोड़ दिया और परे हट गई।


 रेहान ने मुस्कुराकर कहा....
 अरे तुम तो बड़ी जल्दी हार मान गई।
 आगे बढो एक बार फिर  से मुझे शिकार बनाने की कोशिश करो।
 लड़की मायूस नजरों से रेहान को देखने लगी....
 और अपनी आस्तीन से अपनी बहती हुई लार को साफ करती हुई बोली....


 तुम आदमजात ही हो ना?
 इंसान ही हो ना तुम??


 रेहान हंसते हुए बोला...
क्यो???
 तुम्हें इसमें कोई शक है क्या???


 हां मैं इंसान ही हूं।


 लड़की जल्दी से बोली....
 फिर तुम्हारा जिस्म किसी फौलाद की तरह क्यों महसूस होता है मुझे?
 मैंने आज तक बड़े-बड़े और खूंखार इंसान और जानवरों का शिकार किया है पर उस में से कोई भी तुम्हारी तरह नहीं था.....
 तुम उन सब में अनोखे हो.....
 कौन हो तुम???




रेहान ने कहा....
 मेरा नाम रेहान है..
और मैं एक आदमजात ही हूं....
 इंसान हूं मैं भी.....


 यक्षिणी जल्दी से बोली....
 फिर तुम...
तुम इतने मजबूत कैसे हो।


 रेहान ने कहा....
मुझे नहीं मालूम??
 मैं बचपन से ही ऐसा हूं...


 और रेहान वापस अपने काम में मशरूफ हो गया और पास पड़ी कुल्हाड़ी उठाकर दोबारा लकड़ियां काटने लगा।


 यक्षिणी वहीं खड़ी रही और रेहान को देखती रही।


 उसने रेहान से कहा.....
 तुम जानते हो कि मैं एक यक्षिणी हूं इंसानों का खून पीती हूं फिर भी तुम्हें मुझ से डर नहीं लगता।


 वो यक्षिणी की तरफ देख नहीं रहा था रेहान ने कुल्हाड़ी उठाई और एक तने पर जोरदार वार करते हुए कहा...
 कभी मेरे साथ मेरी चाची के घर चलना मैं तुम्हें उनसे मिलवाऊँगा उनसे मिलकर तुम्हें ये एहसास होगा कि इस दुनिया में तुमसे भी  बड़ी यक्षिणी रहा करती है।


 लड़की डर कर बोली....
 क्या वो भी मेरी तरह इंसानों का खून करती है??


 रेहान लकडियों के टुकड़े करते हुए बोला...
 हां खून तो करती हैं पर इंसानों का नही...
 उनके जज्बातों का...
उनके एहसासों का...
 और बदले में दी जाती हैं ऐसे जख्म जो नासूर बन जाया करते हैं।
 किसी के जज्बातों से खेलना...
किसी की गरीबी का मजाक उड़ाना... अपने सामने किसी को नीचा और गिरा हुआ समझना....
 ये सारी इंसानों की खूबियों में से कुछ खूबिया है।


 एक वक्त को तो मुझे ये लगता है कि...
 इंसानों के मुकाबले तुम लोग ज्यादा रहमदिल हुआ करते होगे।


 जो इंसानों का खून पीने के बाद उन्हें मार डाला करते हो...
 और वो बेचारा इस भयानक दुनिया से मुक्ति पा लेता होगा...


 पर इंसान???
वो तो एक ऐसा दरिंदा है जो लोगों के जज्बातों का खून करता है....
 और जो बर्दाश्त से बाहर हो ऐसा दर्द और तकलीफ दे दिया करता है...
 और जिसे ये तकलीफ होती है...
 उसे कंबखत मौत भी नहीं आती...
 उसकी सजा तो यही होती है कि वो जिंदा रहे और इसी तरह के और दुख और तकलीफ झेले।
समझी???


 इंसानों की बस्ती ऐसे ही जानवरों से भरी हुई है और मैं उन्हीं जानवरों के बीच रहता हूँ...
 और जब मैं उनसे नहीं डरता तो तुम से डरने का तो सवाल ही नही पैदा होता यक्षिणी।




 यक्षिणी मुस्कुरा कर बोली..
ओहहहहह...
 बड़े ही दिलजले मालूम पड़ते हो??


 इंसानों की इतनी बेहतरीन मालूमात है तुम्हे....
 कितने अच्छे अंदाज में उनकी कमियों को उनकी खूबियां बतला रहे हो।


 और मेरा नाम यक्षिणी नहीं है!
 शकाला नाम है मेरा....
 मैं शैतान अघोरा की बेटियों में से सबसे छोटी बेटी हूं।


 रेहान ने शकाला की तरफ एक नजर डाली और बोला....
 अच्छा तुम चुड़ैलों के भी नाम हुआ करते है?
 मुझे पता नहीं था...
 और तुम तो शैतान की बेटी हो....
 अच्छी बात है...
 अच्छा एक बात बताओ...
 तुम्हारी उम्र क्या होगी?


 शकाला मुस्कुरा कर बोली..
 मैं तो अभी सिर्फ 200 साल की हूं ज्यादा उम्र कहां है मेरी??
 और वो शर्मा कर इतराने लगी....


  रेहान हैरत से बोला......
 200 साल???
 और तुम्हें लगता है कि तुम्हारी उम्र बहुत ही कम है??


 अगर ऐसा ही है तो तुम्हारे हिसाब से मैं अभी पैदा भी नहीं हुआ होगा...
 दादी अम्मा कहीं की।


 शकाला चिढ कर बोली...
ऐऐऐऐऐऐ....
 रेहान जबान संभाल कर समझे....
 अगर मैं इंसान होती तो तुमसे कम से कम 5 या 7 साल छोटी होती समझे!


 ओ अच्छा?
पर तुम हो तो चुड़ैल ही ना...


 शकाला तुनककर बोली...


 खबरदार जो मुझे दोबारा चुड़ैल कहा तो!


 अब रेहान को भी गुस्सा आ गया??
 रेहान ने अपनी कुल्हाड़ी को वहीं पटका और उसका फाल जाकर जमीन में धंस गया?




 रेहान गुस्से में आकर शकाला के पास गया उससे कहा....
 बुलाऊँगा चुड़ैल।
 अरे चुड़ैल को चुडैल नहीं तो क्या शहजादी या परियों की रानी बुलाऊँ?


 जाओ फिर से कहता हूँ ..
चुड़ैल चुड़ैल चुड़ैल हो तुम।


 बताओ क्या बिगाड़ लोगी मेरा???


 अचानक से शकाला की नीली नीली आंखों से गुलाबी रंग का पानी निकलने लगा..
 और वो जोर-जोर से चिल्ला कर रोने लगी।


 मै चुड़ैल नहीं हूँ....
शकाला हूँ मै!


 तुम बहुत गंदे हो रेहान...
 आज तक मेरे बाबा ने भी मुझसे ऐसी बात नहीं की....
 मेरे परिवार में सब मुझे इतना प्यार करते है...
 वो तो मुझसे इतना प्यार करते हैं कि कभी मुझ से ऊंची आवाज में बात तक नही की..


और तुम मुझे इतनी बुरी तरह डाँट रहे हो?


 मैं बाबा से तुम्हारी शिकायत करूंगी... वो तुम्हारी अच्छी खबर लेगे देखना।


 तुम बहुत बुरे हो रेहान..
तुम बहुत गंदे हो...


 आज के बाद मैं तुमसे कभी नहीं मिलूंगी..
 देख लेना मैं कभी नहीं आऊंगी...


 और शकाला किसी 5 साल की बच्ची की तरह रोते-रोते वहां से भाग गई।


 अरे...
अरे मेरा वो मतलब नहीं था।
सुनो तो शकाला..


 बहुत रोते रोते अंदर घने जंगलो की तरफ चली गई। 
रेहान को एहसास हुआ कि शायद  उसने कुछ ज्यादा ही बोल दिया।


 अब चुड़ैल हुई तो क्या हुआ??
थी तो वो एक लड़की ही ना?


 और किस लड़की को ये बात पसंद आएगी कि कोई लड़का उसे चुड़ैल बोले???


 रेहान ने अपनी कटी हुई लड़कियों को बांधकर अपने कंधो पर लादा और मंडी की तरफ निकल गया।


 पर रास्ते भर उसे शकाला का हीं ख्याल आता रहा।
 उसे अफ़सोस था कि उससे जय्याती हो गई है।


 उसे सकाला से इस तरह नही पेश आना चाहिए था।


 फिर उसने सोचा कि कल दोबारा जंगल के उसी हिस्से मे जाकर शकाला को तलाश करेगा और फिर उसे ढूंढकर उससे माफी मांग लेगा।


 उसने अपने दिल में ये फैसला किया और आगे बढ़ कर मंडी की तरफ निकल गया

----------


## Loka

बहुत बढ़िया अपडेट था, पर यक्षिणी तो एक दिव्य योनी है और चुड़ैल अलग, आपने तो दोनों को एक ही बता दिया, खैर आप अपडेट देते रहिये

----------


## pkpasi

> बहुत बढ़िया अपडेट था, पर यक्षिणी तो एक दिव्य योनी है और चुड़ैल अलग, आपने तो दोनों को एक ही बता दिया, खैर आप अपडेट देते रहिये


लोका जी मैने पढा था कि यक्ष और राक्षसो के मिलन से यक्षिणी का जन्म हुआ था जिसमे दिव्य और राक्षसी दोनो शक्तिया थी।

----------


## pkpasi

दूसरे दिन रेहान सुबह-सुबह शकाला को तलाश करने जंगल में निकल पड़ा..
 वो उसी जगह मे पहुंचा जहा कल शकाला से वो पहली बार मिला था।


रेहान ने उसे बहुत आवाज दी कि शायद वो कहीं आस-पास ही हो??


 पर उसका कोई जवाब नहीं मिला...


 रेहान अब जंगल में इधर उधर भटकने लगा और शकाला को पुकारने लगा...


 अभी वो घने पेडो की तरफ से गुजर रहा था और आवाज़े लगा रहा था...


 शकाला...
कहा हो तुम??
 मुझे तुमसे बात करनी है
अगर तुम आस पास हो तो जवाब दो।


 पर कोई जवाब नहीं मिल रहा था उसे??


 वो थोड़ी और आगे बढ़ा..

शकाला..
कहां हो तुम??
 जवाब दो...
 मैं रेहान..
 तुमसे कुछ कहने आया हूँ।


 अचानक ही रेहान को अपने करीब ही एक आवाज सुनाई देती है...


 क्या है???
कौन मर गया???
 क्यों इतनी बुरी तरह गला फाड़ फाड़ के मुझे पुकार रहे हो??


 रेहान फौरन पलटा..
 पर पीछे कोई नहीं था।


 रेहान उस आवाज को पहचान गया था...
 ये शकाला की ही आवाज थी।


 पर वो कहां है??
 उसे नजर नहीं आ रही थी???


 रेहान ने कहां....
कहां हो तुम दिखाई क्यों नहीं दे रही मुझे???


 यहां ऊपर देखो मैं यहां हूं...


 रेहान ने अचानक ऊपर की तरफ देखा।


 शकाला ऊपर पेड की एक बहुत बड़ी और मजबूत साख से उल्टी लटकी हुई थी।
 उसके पैरों के पंजे किसी चमगादड की तरह पेड की उस साख को जकड़े हुए थे...




 उसने आंखें मलते हुए रेहान की तरफ देखा और उससे कहा...


 क्या हुआ है तुम्हे??
क्यों इतनी बुरी तरह चिल्ला रहे हो??
 मेरी अभी अभी तो नींद लगी थी...
तुमने आकर जगा दिया मुझे।


 रेहान हैरत से उसकी तरफ देखने लगा।
 उसने कहा..
इस वक्त सो रही थी??
अरे अभी तो मैं सोकर उठा हूं...
 दिन हो चुका है कब तक सोओगी तुम?


 अचानक शकाला पेड़ कि उस साख को छोड़ देती है...
 और बड़े ही आराम से हवा में तैरती हुई..
 रेहान के सामने आकर खड़ी हो जाती है।


 हम रात में जागते हैं और दिन में सोते हैं समझे????
 अब बताओ क्यों आए हो यहा???
 क्या मेरी थोडी और बेज्जती करने का मन है तुम्हारा???


 उस दिन की कसर पूरी नहीं हुई क्या तुम्हारी???

शकाला जरा गुस्से में थी!


 रेहान ने अपनी नजरें नीचे झुका ली और बड़े ही नर्म लहजे मे शकाला से कहा...
 मुझे माफ कर दो शकाला!


 मैं उस दिन की बातों के लिए बहुत शर्मिंदा हूं...
 मुझे तुम्हें इस तरह नही डाटना चाहिए था।


 शकाला ने रेहान को नीचे से ऊपर तक देखा....
हममममम्....
 तो माफी मांगना चाहते हो??


 हां माफी मांगने ही तो यहां आया हूं....
 मुझे तुम्हारा दिल नहीं दुखाना चाहिए था..
शकाला!
 मुझे माफ कर दो।


 शकाला मुस्कुराने लगी...
 और रेहान से पूछा...
 इतनी सी बात के लिए तुम मुझे इतनी देर से ढूंढ रहे हो??


 हां बहुत देर से ढूंढ रहा हूं तुम्हें पर तुम मिल ही नहीं रही थी...


शकाला ने मुस्कुराते हुए कहा....
 अच्छा चलो ठीक है मैंने तुम्हें माफ किया।


 असल में शकाला को रेहान का उससे इतने मीठे अंदाज में बात करना बहुत पसंद आ गया था इसलिए शकाला ने उसे जल्द ही माफ कर दिया।


 और रेहान ने भी उससे वादा किया कि वो उसे आइंदा कभी चुड़ैल नहीं कहेगा।


 शकाला अब रेहान से काफी हद तक खुल चुकी थी।


 उसने रेहान से कहा...
 चलो पास के ही एक झरने के पास चल कर कुछ देर बैठते हैं।


 रेहान ने हां में सिर हिला दिया।


 ये एक छोटा सा झरना था जो जंगल के बीच से होता हुआ गुजरता था।
 झील का पानी बहुत ही साफ और मीठा था।
 रेहान भी अक्सर इस झील के पास आकर बैठा करता था..


 शाम के वक्त यहां का मौसम और भी सुहाना हो जाया करता था।


 रेहान ने अपनी चप्पल उतारी और शकाला और रेहान दोनों ही झील से बहने वाली छोटी सी नदी मे अपने पैर डूबा कर किनारे की घास पर बैठ गए।


 छोटी छोटी मछलियां रेहान के पंजों को धीरे धीरे काटने लगी।


 जैसे रेहान को अपने पैरों में गुदगुदी का सा एहसास होने लगा और वह मुस्कुराने लगा।


 शकाला ने जब रेहान को मुस्कुराते हुए देखा तो उससे पूछ ही लिया....
 तुम क्यों मुस्कुरा रहे हो??


 रेहान ने धीमे-धीमे हंसते हुए कहा....
 वो...
वो...
मछलियां मेरे पैरों में गुदगुदी कर रही है।


शकाला भी मुस्कुराने लगी...


 और उसने पानी में देखा तो पाया कि सच में रेहान के पैरों के पास छोटी छोटी बारीक सी मछलियो की एक टोली है और वो रेहान की एड़ियों से निकली हुई चमड़ी को काट रही थी।


 उसने रेहान से कहा...
 तुम्हारे पैर काफी कटे-फटे नजर आ रहे है!
 ऐसा क्यो??


रेहान ने कहा..
 दिनभर जंगल झाड़ियों में घूमना पड़ता है शकाला..
 कांटे और न जाने कौन कौन सी नोकीली चीजे मेरे पैरों में घुस जाया करती है
 इसलिए मेरे पैरों की ये हालत हो जाती है।


 पर मैं जब भी यहां इस नदी के पास आकर बैठा करता हूं तो ये छोटी छोटी मछलियां मेरे पैरों को साफ कर देती है और मुझे बड़ा मजा आता है।
 अब तो समझ लो इनसे भी दोस्ती हो चुकी है!


शकाला ने उसे गौर से देखते हुए कहा...
 तुम भी अजीब लड़के हो रेहान...
 तुम्हारी उम्र के लड़के तो लड़कियों से दोस्ती किया करते हैं और उनके साथ अपना वक्त गुजारते हैं।
 पर तुम?
 जंगल के इस वीराने में अकेले घूमते रहते हो... 
 चुड़ैल से बातें करते हो....
 जंगली जानवरों और मछलियों से दोस्ती करते हो?
 तुम सच में बहुत अजीब हो रेहान...
 तुम्हें समझना बहुत मुश्किल है।


 रेहान ने भी मुस्कुराते हुए कहा..
 इसलिए तो मैं अनोखा कहलाता हूं शकाला!
 जो काम कोई नहीं करता....
वो मैं करता हूं..


 जिसे कोई पसंद नहीं करता..
उसे मैं पसंद करता हूं।


 जहां कोई नहीं जाता....
 वहां मैं जाता हूं।


 और हकीकत है भी यही....


 मेरी दोस्ती ऐसे ही लोगों से है जिन्हे दुनिया में कोई पसंद नहीं करता...


 और उनसे मेरी दोस्ती इतनी गहरी हो जाती है कि वो मेरे लिए कुछ भी कर गुजरते है।


शकाला ने रेहान को देखा और मुस्कुराने लगी...


 बात तो ठीक ही कहते हो तुम..


 हम यक्षिणियों को कौन पसंद करेगा??
 हमसे तो इंसान डरते है....
 खौफ खाते है...


 एक तुम हो.....


जो मेरे बगल में बैठे हो और मुझसे इतनी सारी बातें कर रहे हो।


 अच्छा एक बात बताओ रेहान??


 हां पूछो ना शकाला.....
 क्या बात है???


 तुम्हारे दोस्तों मे कोई लड़की भी तुम्हारी दोस्त है???
 या तुम बस यूंहि भूत-प्रेतों के साथ अपनी जिंदगी गुजारने के बारे में सोच रहे हो??

----------


## pkpasi

रेहान ने मुस्कुराते हुए कहा....
 एक लड़की है तो शकाला।

शकाला सड़ा सा मूँह बनाकर बोली....
अच्छा!!

 कौन है वो??
क्या नाम है उसका???

 रेहान ने नदी के पानी में अपना चेहरा देखते हुए कहा.....

 नेहा...
नेहा नाम है उसका।
 मै उसे बचपन से बहुत चाहता हूँ..
 और उससे शादी भी करना चाहता हूं।

शकाला जरा सा उदास हो गई!!
 उसने रेहान की गहरी काली आंखों में देखा और उससे पूछा??

 क्या वो मुझसे भी ज्यादा खूबसूरत है??

 रेहान को जैसे किसी ने सुई चुभा दी हो...
 वो एकदम से पलटा और शकाला की आंखों में देखने लगा।

 रेहान को ऐसा महसूस हुआ जैसे शकाला उससे काफी मुतासिर हो चुकी है...

 रेहान ने शकाला से कहा...
 इंसान और यक्षिणियों का कोई मेल नहीं होता शकाला।

  तुम एक यक्षिणी हो....
और नेहा एक इंसान है...

 फिर भी अगर बात शक्लो सूरत की ही की जाए तो मैं इंसाफ करते हुए ये कहूंगा कि तुम शक्ल सूरत के मामले में नेहा से ज्यादा खूबसूरत हो।

शकाला रेहान की टिप्पणी पर खुश हो गई...
 पर मेरे दिल में तो सिर्फ नेहा ही बसी हुई है शकाला।

 इसी तरह कुछ दिलचस्प बातें रेहान और शकाला के दरमियान होती रही।

 रेहान ने फिर शकाला से इजाजत मांगी कि उसे मंडी जाना है...
 ताकि वो अपना काम देख सके।

 शकाला ने उसका हाथ पकड़ लिया..
 और उससे कहा..
 मेरे होते हुए तुम फिक्र क्यो कर रहे हो रेहान!!

 मेरे साथ मेरी बस्ती में चलो!
 मैं तुम्हें वहां से इतना सोना चांदी दिलवा दूंगी कि तुम जिंदगी भर बैठ कर भी खाओगे तो खत्म नहीं होगा....
 छोड़ो ना ये फिजूल की मजदूरी।

 रेहान ने मुस्कुराते हुए शकाला से कहा.....
 मैं मेहनत मजदूरी का आदि हो चुका हूं शकाला..

 बिना मेहनत किए मुझसे खाना नहीं खाया जाता!
 और मैं उसमे खुश हूं..
  मुझे दौलत और शोहरत की कोई लालच नही।

 शकाला रेहान को देख कर मुस्कुराने लगी...
 सच मे रेहान...
तुम सच में इस पूरी दुनिया के सबसे अनोखे हो...
 इंसान तो दौलत हासिल करने के लिए अपने सगे भाई का गला काट देते है।

 और तुम अपने पास आई हुई दौलत को ठोकर मार रहे हो???

 रेहान ने मुस्कुराते हुए कहा...
 दौलत.।
 दौलत....मुझे जब भी कमी होगी मैं बड़ी ही आसानी से कमा सकता हूं शकाला!

 पर अभी मैं अपनी इस तंगी की जिंदगी में खुश हूं।

 अच्छा अब मैं चलता हूं शकाला!

शकाला जल्दी से बोली....
दोबारा कब आओगे मुझसे मिलने??

 रेहान ने मुस्कुराते हुए कहा..
 तुमसे दोबारा मिलना जरा मुश्किल होगा शकाला।

 क्यों???
क्यों मुश्किल होगा???

 अरे....
जिस वक्त मै सोता हूँ उस वक्त तुम जागती हो  और जिस वक्त मैं जागता हूं उस वक्त तुम सोती हो...
 तो फिर तुम ही बताओ हमारा मिलना कैसे हो सकता है???

शकाला किसी छोटी बच्ची की तरह जिद करती हुई बोली...
 मुझे कुछ नहीं पता....
 तुम मुझसे मिलने जरूर आना।

 जैसे तुम आज आए हो...
 बस मुझे आवाज देना मैं जहां भी रहूंगी...
 सोई हुई या जागती हुई!!
 तुमसे मिलने जरूर आऊंगी..
 तुम आओगे ना मुझसे मिलने??
 तुमसे बातें करना मुझे बहुत अच्छा लगता है!!
 बोलो आओगे ना?

 रेहान ने हंसते हुए बोला..
अच्छा बाबा..
 ठीक है..
 वक्त मिलेगा तो जरूर आऊंगा...
 अब खुश??

 शकाला खुश होते हुए बोली बहुत खुश..

  फिर रेहान वहां से रुखसत हुआ।

 और अपने दिन भर के सारे काम निपटा कर रात को अपनी झोपड़ी में वापस आ गया।

 झोपड़ी में काफी अंधेरा था...
 उसने छोटा सा चिराग जलाया...
 जिससे झोपड़ी में थोड़ी सी रोशनी हो गई।

 अपने लिए अपने ही अंदाज में उल्टा-सीधा कुछ भी पकाया और खाकर अपने उसी पुराने पलंग पर लेट गया जहां उसकी मां कभी लेटा करती थी।

 रात का वक़्त था...
 उसने पास ही पड़ा एक पुराना रेडियो शुरू किया...
 जिसने हाल ही में एक कबाड़ी वाले से खरीदा था।

 रेडियो पर मोहम्मद रफी के क्लासिकल गाने चल रहे थे...

  रेहान की अब ये रोज की आदत थी कि रात में वो इसी तरह पुराने गाने सुना करता था!

 रेडियो पर रफी साहब का एक बहुत ही मशहूर नगमा बज रहा था..
 रेहान भी गाने के साथ गुनगुनाने लगा...

*दिन ढल जाए हाय..
रात ना जाए..

 तू तो न आए..
तेरी याद सताए..

 दिन ढल जाए हाय....

 प्यार की जिनके सब सब छोड़ा और हाय बदनाम...
 उनके ही हाथों हाल हुआ ये बैठे है दिल को थाम...
 ऐसे में कौन किसी को मनाए..

 दिन ढल जाए हाय. ..
रात ना जाए...
 तू तो न आए तेरी...
याद सताए..
 दिन ढल जाए हाय.*.

 थोड़ी हवाओं के झोंके चल रहे थे और रेहान अपनी धुन में मस्त नगमे गुनगुना रहा था।


 और इसी तरह रेहान के दिन ढल जाया करते थे और रात बीत जाया करती थी।


 कितनी अजीब दुनिया थी ना उसकी???

----------


## pkpasi

दूसरे दिन रेहान सुबह जल्दी ही उठ गया और मंडी की तरफ निकल पड़ा।


 आज उसने जल्दी ही अपनी दुकान लगा ली थी और आवाज मार-मार कर अपनी लकड़ियां बेच रहा था।


 कुछ ग्राहक लकड़ियां लेने के लिए आए...
रेहान उन्हे लकड़ियां तोल तोल कर दे रहा था।


  इतने मे रेहान के कानों में एक जानी पहचानी दिलकश आवाज गूंज उठती है।


 जरा हमारी तरफ भी ध्यान दीजिए हम भी लकड़ियां खरीदना चाहते हैं जनाब!


 रेहान तुरंत पलटकर उस आवाज की तरफ देखता है और एक हल्की सी मुस्कुराहट रेहान के होठों पर रक्श करने लगती है।


 ये नेहा थी
रेहान के साथ साथ अब वो भी जवान हो चुकी थी।
रेहान जब भी उसे देखता तो उसे अपनी आंखों और दिल में एक धधक का एहसास हुआ करता है।


 रेहान ने मुस्कुरा कर कहा...
 बिल्कुल ले जाइए जी....
 नेकी और पूछ पूछ???


 रेहान ने जल्दी से दूसरे गटठो को निपटाया नेहा के लिए अच्छी सूखी जलावन लकड़ियां चुन-चुनकर निकालने लगा।


 नेहा चुपचाप खड़ी उसे देखती रही!


 उसने रेहान को बड़े गौर से देखा...
 रेहान बिल्कुल मामूली किस्म के कपड़ों में था।
 एक फटी पुरानी बोसीदा सी कमीज थी...
 जो बहुत मैली हो चुकी थी!


 नेहा ने जब रेहान को ऐसे हाल में घूमते हुए देखा तो उसे रेहान पर बहुत गुस्सा आया।


 और उसने गुस्से में आकर रेहान से कहा...


 ये आपने अपना क्या हाल बना रखा है??


 रेहान चुँकि लकडिया निकालने में मशरूफ था इसलिए वो नेहा के इस तरह कहने पर अचानक से पलटा और उसकी तरफ सवालिया निगाहों से देखने लगा जैसे कि वो समझा नहीं हो कि नेहा ने उसे क्या कहा।


 जी क्या बोले???


 नेहा ने एक बार फिर से कहा....
 मैंने कहा...
ये आपने क्या हाल बना रखा है अपना???
क्यो???


 आपको मजनू बनने का बहुत शौक चढ़ा है क्या??
 जो इतने बुरे हाल में घूम रहे हो???
 ये आपकी कमीज इतनी जगह से फट चुकी है...
 पेंट की हालत उससे ज्यादा खराब नजर आती है...
 क्या आपको अच्छा लगता है ऐसे घूमना... 
गुस्से मे..


 रेहान ने मुस्कुराते हुए कहा...
अरे बाबा....
 तो इसमें नाराज होने वाली कौन सी बात है??
 किसके लिए सजू-धजूं???
 किसके लिए तैयार होकर घूमू नेहा???
 कौन है मुझे देखने वाला???
 इंसान तैयार क्यों होता है??
 ताकि कोई उसे देखकर खुश हो??
 पर मुझे तैयार देख कर कोई खुश होने वाला अब कहां है नेहा??
 इसलिए मुझे ऐसे कपड़े पहनना ही पसंद है।




 नेहा रेहान के इस जवाब पर और ज्यादा नाराज हो गई!


 आपसे ये किसने कह दिया कि आपको कोई देखता नही??
 कभी अपनी नजरें उठाकर बाजार की तरफ देखा कीजिए....
 बाजार में आने वाली आधे से ज्यादा मूई लड़कियां आपके जिस्म को घूरा करती है....
 और आप पर डोरे डालती हैं...
 और मुझे ये बात भी अच्छी नहीं लगती कि आप ऐसे हाल में घूमे।
 और खबरदार जो आपने कभी ऐसा सोचा कि आप को सजा धजा और तैयार देख कर कोई खुश नहीं होता...
मैं हमेशा से आपको अच्छे और खूबसूरत लिबास में देखकर खुश होती हूं..
 अल्ला मियां ने बहुत खूबसूरत सा चेहरा और एक प्यारी सी शख्सियत दी है आपको..
 उसके बावजूद अपने आपकी नाकदरी क्यों करते हो??
 अब आइंदा आप ऐसे फटे पुराने कपड़े नहीं पहनोगी समझ गए ना आप???




 रेहान नेहा के सामने खड़ा मुस्कुराया...
 अच्छा बाबा...
अच्छा..
नहीं पहनूंगा....
 पर ये तो मेरा काम है नेहा!!
 कम से कम यहां तो मुझे पुराने कपड़े ही पहनने चाहिए!!!
 क्योंकि इन मेहनत के कामों में अच्छे कपड़े तो खराब हो जाएंगे??




 नेहा बोली..
मुझे कुछ नहीं पता...
 बस मुझे अच्छा नहीं लगता आपको ऐसे देखकर..
 आप खुद ही बोलिए..
 अगर आप की जगह मैं आपको ऐसे फटे पुराने और गंदे कपड़ों मे नज़र आऊं तो आपको कैसा लगेगा??


 रेहान जल्दी से बोला...
 अरे...
अरे...
तुम ये क्या बात कर रही हो नेहा??
 मुझे तो बिल्कुल अच्छा नहीं लगेगा और अल्लाह ना करे कि ऐसा भी कोई दिन आए।


 फिर आप भी सोचिए मुझे आपको ऐसे देखकर कितना बुरा लगता होगा??


 रेहान अब नेहा की बातें समझ गया कि वो क्या चाहती है?? 


रेहान ने जल्दी से अपने कान पकड़ लिए और नेहा से कहा..
अच्छा जी...
 लो हम हारे आप जीती!
आइंदा हम आपको ऐसे कपड़ों में नजर नहीं आएंगे..
 अब ये लीजिए आपकी लकड़ियाँ और जल्दी घर जाइए!!
 आपकी अम्मी जान आपका इंतजार कर रही होंगी
 और थोड़ी इधर उधर की बाते करने के बाद नेहा रेहान से अच्छे कपड़े पहनने का वादा ले कर चली गई।

----------


## pkpasi

थोड़ी देर बाद शब्बीर अली!
 तशरीफ ले आए।
 ये हजरत जिन्नातों की जमात से ताल्लुक रखते थे और खुद भी एक जिन्न थे।
 और रेहान के हम उम्र ही थे..
 रेहान की इनसे पहचान तब हुई थी जब रेहान प्याज के गोदाम में प्याज छाटा करता था।
 और तभी से शब्बीर अली और रेहान की दोस्ती पक्की हो गई।
 इतने सालों में शब्बीर अली और रेहान काफी अच्छे दोस्त बन चुके थे..
 शब्बीर अली क्योंकि एक जिन्न थे  इसलिए सिर्फ रेहान को ही नजर आते थे।
 बाकी दूसरी दुनिया के आम इंसानों कि आंखों से वो ओछल थे..


 शब्बीर अली आए और रेहान को सलाम किया..
 रेहान ने उनके सलाम का जवाब दिया और अपने बोरे को जाहा वो बैठा था उसे झटककर साफ किया और शब्बीर अली के लिए बिछा दिया...
 रेहान और शब्बीर अली उसी बोरे पर एक दूसरे के आजू-बाजू गए।
 रेहान उनसे नजरें नहीं मिला रहा था...
 इधर-उधर देख कर बातें किया करता था...


 शब्बीर अली भी कभी रेहान के चेहरे की तरफ देखकर बातें नहीं किया करते थे पर कभी-कभी दोनों की निगाहें मिल जाया करती थी।


 रेहान ने शब्बीर अली से कहा...
और..हजरत??
 कैसे..आना हुआ आज??


 शब्बीर अली ने भी मुस्कुराकर जवाब दिया..

रेहान मियां आ तो हम बहुत पहले चुके थे...


पर आप का जलवा देखने के लिए बस
आप से ज़रा दूर खड़े हुए थे...
 रेहान ने उनकी तरफ देखके कहा....
 मैं आप का मतलब नहीं समझा शब्बीर भाई??


 शब्बीर अली ने चुटकी लेते हुए कहा...
 मियां हम आपकी शरीक-ए-हयात(बीबी) की बातें सुन रहे थे..
 कितनी सख्ती से डांट रही थी वो आपको...
 वाकई मे मजा आ गया देख कर!!
 बीवी हो तो ऐसी!


रेहान ने मुस्कुराते हुए कहा...
 क्यों मुझ गरीब की हंसी उड़ाते हो मियां शब्बीर अली..
 आप तो जानते हैं ना कि हम अभी अकेले है और हमारी अभी कोई शादी वादी नहीं हुई है।


 शब्बीर अली बोले...
 अरे मियां हुई नहीं है तो क्या हुआ?
 हम किस मर्ज की दवा है रेहान भाई?
आप हुकुम करके देखिए...
 अपनी प्यारी भाभी जान को हम हवाओं के पहलू में बिठाकर आपके पास ले आएंगे।


 रेहान ने मुस्कुराते हुए कहा...
 आपकी भाभी जान को उठाने के लिए आपकी ताकतों की कोई जरूरत नहीं है उन्हें उठाने के लिए आपके इस भाई के ये दो बाजू ही काफी है।


 शब्बीर अली ने रेहान की पीठ ठोकते हुए कहा...
 वाह मेरे शेर...
ये हुई ना बात...
 आखिर कबूल कर ही लिया कि वो हमारी भाभी जान यानी कि रेहान मियां की बीवी है।
 है ना!


 रेहान जल्दी से बोला...
 अरे शब्बीर मियां अभी आप इतने उतावले मत हो जाइए अभी ऐसी कोई बात तो नहीं हुई है मेरे और नेहा के दरमियान।


 शब्बीर अली बोले...
अरे मियां रेहान...
 मुझे नहीं लगता कि बात करने की कोई जरूरत भी है!
 उन खातून का आपको यूं डाँटने का अंदाज देखकर हमें यूं महसूस हुआ कि सच मे वो आपकी बीवी ही हो...
 और वैसे शादी तो हमारी भी अभी तक हुई नहीं है....
 पर आपको यूं डाँट खाता हुआ देखकर हमें भी बाल-बच्चे दारी का मजा आ गया मिया....
सच कहते हैं बड़ा मजा आया आज तो।


रेहान जरा सा शर्मा गया...
अब आप मेरी टांग मत खीचिए शब्बीर भाई!




शब्बीर अली बोले...
अरे वाह....
वाह....
 आपकी टांग हम नही खिचेगे तो कौन खिचेगा मिया???
 और अब जल्दी कीजिए वरना कही देर ना हो जाए रेहान मिया।






 रेहान ने कहा...
सब किस्मत के खेल है शब्बीर भाई।
" वक्त से पहले और मुकद्दर से ज्यादा ना किसी को मिला है और ना किसी को मिलेगा"


 शब्बीर अली ने फिर कहा..
 वाह रेहान भाई क्या खूब कही है आपने!
 वक्त से पहले और मुकद्दर से ज्यादा ना किसी को मिला है ना किसी को मिलेगा।


 वैसे रेहान भाई..
आप का झगड़ा किस बात पर हो रहा था???


 रेहान ने कहा...
 अरे कुछ नहीं था शब्बीर भाई...
 वो नेहा मुझसे नाराज हो गई थी कि मै फटे पुराने कपड़े पहन कर क्यों घूमता हूं अच्छे कपड़े पहना करू।


 शब्बीर अली बोले....
बिल्कुल सही कहा उन्होंने...
 मैं अपनी भाभी जान के साथ हूं...
 तुम सच में अपनी हालत देखो??
 कितने बुरे हाल में घूमते हो तुम...
 मियां यही तो उम्र है पहनने-ओढ़ने की अभी सज- धज के नहीं घूमोगे तो क्या बुढ़ापे में शौक फर्माओगे हजरत??


 रेहान बोला..
 शब्बीर भाई असल में मेरा दिल नहीं करता ये सब करने का....
 मैं जैसा हूं वैसा ही खुश हूं भाई!
 और फिर हकीकत तो ये है कि मेरे पास मे ऐसे कपड़े हैं ही नही कि उन्हें मैं पहन कर घूम सकूं!
 मेरे सारे कपड़े मामूली अंदाज के और सादे से है।


 शब्बीर अली रेहान से जरा से नाराज हो गए??


 मियां रेहान हमें आपकी ये बात बिल्कुल पसंद नहीं है...
 अगर आपका दिल नहीं करता तो कम से कम दूसरे के लिए कुछ वक्त के लिए तो अपना हुलिया बदल ही सकते हो ना???
 उन बेचारी खातून ने आपको इतनी अच्छी तरह से समझाया उसके बावजूद आप नहीं समझ पाए???


 मैं उनकी ही मिसाल आपके सामने पेश करता हूँ रेहान मिया...


 क्या एक मर्द को ये बात कभी पसंद आएगी कि उसकी बीबी फटे पुराने और बोशीदा कपड़े पहनकर गंदे हालो मैं उसके सामने घूमे???


रेहान ने तुरंत कहा..
नहीं शब्बीर भाई मुझे तो ऐसा नहीं लगता...
 और अगर आप ये सवाल मुझसे करोगे तो मैं यही कहूंगा कि एक मर्द मरते मर जाना पसंद करेगा पर जिस औरत को वो अपने दम और अपनी जिम्मेदारी पर उसके अपने मां-बाप से मांग कर लाया है उसे वो कभी ऐसे हालो मे देखना पसंद नहीं करेगा...
 वो खुद भूखा रहेगा पर उसे खिलाएगा....
 खुद कुछ भी पहन लेगा पर जहां तक उसकी बिसात होगी वहां तक तो वो जरूर अपनी बीवी को अच्छे से अच्छे कपड़े पहनाएगा और उसकी ख्वाहिशों को पूरा करेगा....
 और इतना सब कुछ करने के बाद अगर उसकी बीवी उसके सामने ऐसी हालत में आए जैसा कि आप कह रहे हो तो उस मर्द के दिल पर क्या गुजरेगी???
 उसे तो लगेगा कि इतना सब करने के बाद  भी मैं अपने बीवी बच्चों के लिए कुछ ना कर पाया???
 और मेरी नजर में अपने शौहर के आगे ऐसे आने वाली औरत या तो बेवकूफ है या नाशुकरी है....
अरे...
 शब्बीर भाई कौन मर्द ये नहीं चाहेगा कि उसकी बीवी उसके साथ महलों की रानी जैसे रहे???
 और उसकी बीवी उसके लिए साज-सिंगार करें और सज धज कर उसके आने का इंतजार करें।
 ये तो हर मर्द की ख्वाइश होती है है ना शब्बीर भाई??






 शब्बीर अली बीच में बोल पड़े....
 बिल्कुल यही बात रेहान मिया...
मैं आपको...
यही बात समझाना चाहता था...
 जिस तरह आप चाहते हैं कि आपको आपकी बीवी सजी-धजी और अच्छी खूबसूरत हालत में नजर आए क्योंकि आपको उन्हें ऐसे देखकर अच्छा लगता है आप उन्हें अच्छे और खूबसूरत लिबास में देखकर खुश होते हो...


 बिल्कुल उसी तरह आप की बीवीयाँ भी तो आपसे कुछ चाहती होंगी ना????
 क्या उनका दिल नहीं करता होगा कि उनके शौहर अच्छे और खूबसूरत लिबास पहने???
 क्या उनके दिल में कभी ये बात नहीं आती होगी कि जिस तरह वो अपने शौहर के जज्बातों का और उनके आराम का ख्याल करती है???
 तो उसके बदले में उनके शौहर भी उनके जज्बातों को समझ कर उनकी खुशी के लिए थोड़ी देर के लिए ही सही उनकी बात मान लें।


 रेहान मिया...
जिस तरह आप उनसे कुछ चीजों की मांग करते हो उसी तरह वो भी आपसे कुछ चीजो की माँग करती है और जहां तक मैं समझता हूं उनकी ये मांगे नाजायज भी नहीं होती।


 उन्हें भी कितना अच्छा लगता होगा जब उनके शौहर सज धज कर अच्छे लिबास या कपड़ों में बाहर निकलते होंगे!


 जिस तरह आप को उन्हे देखकर खुशी होती है बिल्कुल उसी तरह जब आप की बीबियाँ आपको ऐसे देखती होंगी तो उन्हें भी बहुत खुशी मिलती होगी।
 ये अलग बात है कि वो कभी इस बात का इजहार आप पर नहीं करती....
 पर दिल तो उनके सीने में भी होता है रेहान मिया..
 जो हर वक्त आपकी सलामती के लिए दुआ करती हैं और अगर आज हमारी भाभी जान ने आपको अच्छे कपड़े पहनने के लिए कहा है तो बेशक उन्हें भी आपको ऐसी हालत में देख कर अच्छा नहीं लगता होगा..
 दिल कुडता होगा उनका भी।


 और रही बात आपके पास अच्छे कपड़े ना होने की तो मिया....
 हम किस मर्ज की दवा है??


 ये कहकर शब्बीर अली ने अपना हाथ हवा में उठाया और उसके हाथ में एक निहायती कीमती और जरदोजी की बेहतरीन कारीगरी वाली शेरवानी आई!


 उन्होंने वो शेरवानी रेहान को दे दी...


 रेहान ने मुस्कुराते हुए कहा...
शब्बीर भाई..
 ये क्या है??
मियां ये शेरवानी है??
 और कसम ले लीजिए आप पर बहुत खिलेगी बस एक बार पहन कर देखिएगा।


 रेहान ने मुस्कुराते हुए शब्बीर के हाथों से वो शेरवानी ले ली।

----------


## vishal

पासी जी बहुत शानदार कहानी और लेखन

----------


## pkpasi

> पासी जी बहुत शानदार कहानी और लेखन


धन्यवाद मित्र

----------


## vishal

पासी जी कृपया अगला अपडेट दें

----------


## pkpasi

> पासी जी कृपया अगला अपडेट दें


मुझे पी के ही कहो।
 मै जल्द ही अपडेट देता हूँ

----------


## pkpasi

नहीं शब्बीर भाई ये कुछ ज्यादा हो गया..
 ऐसी चीज तो इंसान तब पहनता है जब उसकी शादी होती है!
 और मैं अभी ऐसी चीजें नहीं पहनना चाहता।


 शब्बीर अली बुरा सा मुंह बनाते हुए बोले...
 क्या मिया आपकी ये बात भी हमें पसंद नहीं आई..
 हम आपको इतने प्यार से ये तोहफा दे रहे हैं और आप है कि इनकार किए जा रहे हैं।


 रेहान मुस्कुराता हुआ बोला...
 मियां आप तो खामखां परेशान हुए जाते हो..
 मेरे कहने का मतलब ये है कि ऐसी शेरवानियाँ या ऐसे कपड़े आप तौर पर लोग अपनी शादी या किसी खास मौके पर पहना करते है।
 और आज ना मेरी शादी है और ना हीं ऐसा कोई खास मौका जिस पर ये कपड़े पहनू।


 शब्बीर अली चिढ़ कर बोले...
 तो फिर आप ही बोलिए मियां क्या चाहिए आपको???


 रेहान ने मुस्कुराते हुए कहा ....
 आम तरह के कपड़े....
 एक जींस और टीशर्ट ही दे दीजिए अगर आप कुछ देना ही चाहते हो तो!!.
 और ये शेरवानी मैं आप का तोहफा समझ कर रख लेता हूँ....
 अगर जिंदगी ने कोई ऐसा दिन भी दिखाया तो इसे जरूर पहन लूंगा।


 शब्बीर अली ने कहा....
 मियां वो दिन भी इंशाअल्लाह बहुत जल्दी आ जाएगा आप फ़िक्र ना करे....
 और शब्बीर अली ने दोबारा अपने हाथ ऊपर उठाए और उनके हाथों में एक जींस और टीशर्ट आ गई..
लीजिए रेहान मियां आपका हुकुम सर आंखों पर...
 आप हमसे कुछ माँगे और हम उसे पूरा ना करें ये कभी नहीं हो सकता....
 पर आप हम से कुछ मांगे ये भी बड़ी मुश्किल बात है!
 मियां इतने जज्बाती और खुद्दार जो ठहरे।


 रेहान ने उनके हाथों से वो कपड़े ले लिए और उन दोनो जोडो को अपने साथ लाई हुई चादर में लपेट लिया।


 इसी तरह की कुछ दूसरी बातें शब्बीर अली और रेहान के दरमियान होने लगी और कुछ देर बाद वो दोनों वहां से रुखसत हुए।


 रेहान भी अपना बोरिया-बिस्तर समेट कर अपनी झोपड़ी की तरफ रवाना हो गया।


 और तैयार होने लगा!


 आज जिंदगी में पहली बार उसने इस तरह के मॉर्डन कपड़े ट्राई किए थे वो भी किसी की फरमाइश पर....


 घर में आइना नहीं था इसलिए रेहान पानी के नान की तरफ बढा और उस पानी में अपना अक्स देखने लगा..
 बहुत खूबसूरत सा चेहरा था रेहान का..
 शायद उसे कभी इस बात का अंदाजा नहीं था कि खुदा ने उसे इतना खूबसूरत बनाया है।
 और उसके चेहरे पर सबसे खूबसूरत दिलकश चीज थी उसकी दो बड़ी-बड़ी और निहायत काली आंखें...
 उसकी आंखों में न जाने कौन सी कशिश थी जो देखने वाले को अपनी तरफ खींचती!!
 और सेहत का क्या कहना??
 माशा अल्लाह बहुत खूब सेहत पाई थी उसने।
 बचपन से मेहनत का आदी था बेचारा....
 जिस उम्र में बच्चे खिलौनों से खेला करते है उस उम्र में रेहान लोहे की वजनी कुल्हाड़ी से घंटो जंगल में लकड़ियां काटा करता था..
 और उसे इस बात का कोई गिला नहीं था...
 शायद वो अपने रब और मुक़द्दर से राजी था।






रेहान तैयार होकर बाहर निकला...
 और आज ना जाने उसके दिल में क्या आया...
 वो नेहा के घर की तरफ ना जाता हुआ बाजार की तरफ निकल जाता है।


 शाम का वक्त था...
 अमूमन घर की औरतें शाम के इसी वक़्त खरीदारी और दूसरे चटपटे शौक पूरे करने के लिए बाजार का रुख किया करती थी।


रेहान बाजार की तरफ निकल पड़ा...
 और वहां एक चाट के ठेले के पास जाकर खड़ा हो गया....
 आमतौर से वो ये सब चीजें पसंद नहीं करता था पर आज यूंहि उसका भी मन किया की चाट खाई जाए...
 उसने चाट वाले से चाट बनाने के लिए कहा और एक साइड में होकर खाने लगा....


 जरा ही देर में 7-8 लड़कियों का ग्रुप चाट के उसी ठेले पर आकर खड़ा हो गया..
 और वो भी वहां से लेकर खाने लगी..


 रेहान का चेहरा दूसरी तरफ था इसलिए वो उन्हें देख नहीं पाया!


 लड़कियां ठेले पर से पानी-पूरी खाने लगी!


 खुदा की करनी देखिए!


 उन लड़कियों में सबसे आगे नेहा ही खड़ी थी..
 रेहान जैसे ही प्लेट देने पलटा उसे सामने ही नेहा खड़ी दिखाई दी...


 और अचानक ही सेकंड से भी कम वक्त में दोनों की निगाहें आपस में टकराई।


 नेहा ने जैसे ही रेहान को देखा मुँह तक ला हुई पानी पुरी उसके हाथों से छूट गई उसे जोरदार थस्का लगा और वो जोर-जोर से खासने लगी!


 रेहान ने जल्दी से एक गिलास में पानी लेकर नेहा को पिलाया और उसकी पीठ सहलाने लगा...


ओह...
 क्या करती हो नेहा??
 ऐसा कौन सा भूत देख लिया तुमने जो इतना बौखला गई हो...


 नेहा ने खासते हुए कहा..


आप..आप...आप...को..इस..रु   में देखना किसी भूत!!
 भूत देखने से कम है क्या??




 एक हल्की सी मुस्कान रेहान के होठों पर रश्क करने लगी।


 क्यों तुमने ही तो कहा था कि अच्छे कपड़े पहना करू...
 अब इसमें मेरी क्या गलती है बताओ जरा??


 इतने में नेहा की दूसरी सहेलियों का ध्यान भी इसी तरह था....
 वो रेहान और नेहा को बड़ी ही शरारती नजरों से देख रही थी और आपस में फुसफुसा रही थी...


 कुछ लड़कियां रेहान को बड़ी ही ललचाई हुई नजरों से देख रही थी..


 और शायद उन्हें नेहा की किस्मत से जलन भी हो रही थी जो इस वक्त रेहान के पहलू में थी।


 और रेहान बड़े प्यार से उसकी पीठ सहला रहा था और उससे मीठी-मीठी बातें किए जा रहा था।


 वो लड़कियां रेहान की शख्सियत से अच्छी तरह वाकिफ थी...


 उनमें से कई लड़कियों ने रेहान को अपने चक्कर में फंसाने की कोशिश की थी...


पर  रेहान अपने किरदार और चरित्र का बहुत मजबूत था हरामखोरी और अय्याशी ना तो उसकी रूह में थी और ना ही उसके जहन में!!


 उसकी रग-रग में रूहानियत और पाकिजगी दौड़ा करती थी...


 और इस रूहानियत में शामिल थी मोहब्बत..
 सच्ची और पाक मोहब्बत जो वो नेहा से करता था।


 जिस मोहब्बत में किसी तरह की कोई मिलावट ना थी और ना ही किसी तरह की कोई गंदगी...


 एक शरारती सहेली ने चुटकी लेते हुए कहा....

हां .. हा..जाइए जाइए रेहान भाई के साथ ऐसे खूबसूरत पल बिताने के मौके हर किसी को नसीब नहीं होते किस्मत लिखवा कर लाई हो नेहा सच में...


 और रेहान भाई आप भी...
 क्या इस गांव की सभी जवान लड़कियों को दिल का दौरा देने का इरादा है आपका??


 हजरत क्या बात है इस रूप मे आज पहली बार नजर आ रहे हो!
 कसम ले लीजिए.....
 पूरे बाजार में अकेले आप ही आप हो।
 एक काला टीका भी लगा ही लीजिए अब वरना हमारी नजर ना लग जाए कही।


 नेहा चिढ कर आगे बढ़ी और अपनी सहेलियों के कान मरोड़ते हुए बोली..


मुई जाती है यहां से या फिर लूँ अभी तेरी खबर...
 जो मुंह में आए बके जा रही है..


 चुप कर कलमुँही कही की और दफा हो जा यहां से...




 नेहा की सहेली हंसते हुए बोली...
 हां..हां..जा रही है!
तुम घुमो आराम से..


 और रेहान भाई नेहा को यहां की मटका कुल्फी जरूर खिलाएगा बहुत पसंद है इसे।


 रेहान इन सब बातों का भला क्या जवाब देता।


 बस मुस्कुरा कर खामोश हो गया...


 नेहा उस सहेली को मारने के लिए दौड़ी और वो वहां से हंसते हुए भाग गई...


 सारी सहेलियां जा चुकी थी..


 रेहान नेहा को मटका कुल्फी वाले के पास ले आया और वहां से दो कुल्फी खरीदकर एक नेहा को दी और एक खुद खाने लगा।


 ना जाने क्यों नेहा का मुंह फूला हुआ था!


 आखिर रेहान ने उससे पूछ ही लिया...
 क्या बात है नेहा?
 ऐसे मुंह लटकाए क्यों खड़ी हो??


 नेहा जरा सा चिढ़कर बोली...


 मुझे नहीं पता!


 रेहान ने कुछ और कोशिश की नेहा से बात करने की पर उसने कोई जवाब नहीं दिया।


 रेहान भी थोड़ा उदास हो गया और उसने नेहा से कहा...


 मैं समझ गया नेहा तुम क्यों नाराज हो!


 नेहा उसे हैरत भरी नजरो से देखने लगी..


 रेहान ने कहा...
 तुम मेरे साथ यहां खड़े होने में अपनी बेइज्जती महसूस कर रही हो ना??


 नेहा जल्दी से बोली...
आपको ऐसा क्यों लगता है??


 क्योंकि मैं तुम्हारे लायक नहीं हूं इसलिए...


 नेहा ने कहा...
और ये आप किस बिनाह पर कह रहे हो ??


 रेहान बोला...
क्योंकि तुम इतनी गोरी हो और मैं इतना काला हूँ देखो यही बात है ना??


 रेहान ने अपना और नेहा का हाथ आजू-बाजू रख कर कहा...


 रेहान था तो सावला पर सच में नेहा के दूध के जैसे सफेद रंग के सामने वो काला ही नजर आता था।


 नेहा ने जल्दी से अपना हाथ पीछे खींचा और और रेहान की तरफ देख कर बोली।


ओह... रेहान ये आप क्या फालतू की बातें कर रहे हो???
 नेहा को रेहान का अपने आप को यूं काला कहना बहुत नागवार गुजरा।
 इसलिए उसे रेहान पर और गुस्सा आने लगा।


 उसने रेहान से कहा.....
 क्या इंसान की पहचान उसके गोरे या काले रंग से होती है??
 अगर मेरा रंग साफ है तो क्या इस चीज से मैं बहुत इज्जत वाली बन गई जो आपके सामने खड़े होने में अपनी बेइज्जती महसूस करूं।
 और खबरदार जो  अपने आप को दोबारा काला कहा तो!
 काले नहीं है आप...
 आप बस जरा से सांवले है....
 और मुझे आपका ये सांवला सलौना रंग ही अच्छा लगता है...




 और बस मुझे बुरा इसलिए लगा कि आपको वो सारी लड़कियां कैसे घूर
घूरकर देख रही थी??
 जैसे मौका मिलते ही आप पर झपट पड़ेगी सारी की सारी??


 रेहान किसी मुजरिम के से अंदाज में बोला..
 तो अब इसमें मेरी क्या गलती है नेहा??


 नेहा जल्दी से बोली..
आपकी कोई गलती नहीं है..
 गलती तो मैंने की आपको अपना हुलिया बदलने पर मजबूर किया मैंने...
 पर मुझे नहीं पता था आप इन कपड़ो में जरूरत से ज्यादा खूबसूरत लगोगे और मेरे लिए ही परेशानी खड़ी हो जाएगी।
 बस अब आप कल से अपने वही पुराने कपड़े ही पहना कीजिए...
 मैं नहीं चाहती की और लड़कियां या मेरी दूसरी सहेली आप पर डोरे डाले।


 रेहान ने सिर झुका कर हां में जवाब दिया।
 और एक ठंडी सांस लेते हुए बोला....


 जैसी तुम्हारी मर्जी नेहा!!


 और नेहा रेहान के करीब आकर धीरे से उसके कान में बोली..
 और आपसे एक बात कहूं???
 ज्यादातर गोरी लड़कियो को सांवले लड़के ही पसंद आते है और उसकी शादियाँ भी साँवले लड़कों से हुआ करती है।


 रेहान खुश होता हुआ बोला...
 सच में ऐसा होता है क्या नेहा??


 नेहा शरमाते हुए बोली...
हां ऐसा ही होता है।


 रेहान और ज्यादा खुश होता हुआ बोला....
 तो फिर अपनी भी...
 पर इससे पहले की रेहान अपनी बात पूरी कर पाता नेहा मारे शर्म कि अपना चेहरा अपने हाथों से छुपाती हुई वहां से भाग गई।


 रेहान वहीं खड़ा उसे जाते देखता रहा और एक शरारत भरी मुस्कान रेहान के होठों पर नाचने लगी।

----------


## pkpasi

रेहान अपनी झोपड़ी की तरफ बढ़ने लगा...
 एक खूबसूरत सा एहसास दिल में गुदगुदी सी पैदा करना था।
 नेहा का आज उसे ये कहना कि उसे रेहान का सावला रंग बहुत पसंद है...
और
 आखिर मे ये कहना कि ऐसी लड़कियों की शादी भी रेहान जैसे सावले रंग के लड़को से ही हुआ करती है....
उसे बहुत अच्छा लग रहा था।

 वो यही सब सोचता हुआ अपनी मंजिल की तरफ बड़ा जा रहा था।

 चलते-चलते अचानक उसे शकाला की याद आ गई।

 रेहान का दिल किया कि क्यों ना आज शकाला से भी मिल लिया जाए....

 और देखा जाए कि वो क्या कहती है।

 यही सोचकर रेहान ने बीच से अपना रास्ता काटा और जंगल की तरफ निकल पड़ा।

 रात के करीब 8:00-8:30 का वक्त हो चला था जंगल में काफी अंधेरा था।

 पर आज चांद भी अपने शबाब पर था चांद की हल्की दूधिया रोशनी से पूरा जंगल जैसे नहाया हुआ था।

 रेहान अपनी धुन में चला जा रहा था...

 और जहां शकाला अक्सर उसे मिला करती थी रेहान उसी जगह आ कर उसे आवाज देने लगा।

पर शकाला वहां नहीं थी!

 रेहान उसे आवाज़ देते हुए आगे बढ़ा ही था कि अचानक किसी बेल या जमीन पर पड़ी किसी बड़ी लकड़ी से उसका पैर टकराया और उसे जोरदार ठोकर लगी।

रेहाश औंधे मुंह जमीन पर आ गिरा!!!

छ्छपपपपपाकक...

 रेहान जमीन पर नहीं बल्कि कीचड़ और पानी से भरे एक गड्ढे में जा गिरा...

 किसी तरह रेहान उस गड्ढे से बाहर निकला।

 सारे कपड़े कीचड़ में लथपथ हो गए थे.....
 और रेहान के चेहरे पर भी बहुत सा कीचड़ लग गया था...

 अचानक ही किसी तरफ से बड़ी ही जोर से हंसने की आवाज आई !
 कोई लड़की बड़ा ही खिलखिलाकर हंस रही थी!!

  रेहान ने उस तरफ देखा तो अंधेरे में से शकाला निकल कर बाहर आ गई...

 शायद उसने रेहान को इस तरह कीचड़ मे गिरते हुए देख लिया था इसलिए वो रेहान की हालत पर यूं हंसे जा रही थी।

 रेहान ने जब शकाला को अपने ऊपर यूं हंसते हुए देखा  तो उसे शकाला पर बहुत गुस्सा आया।

  और रेहान शकाला को घूर कर देखने लगा!

 और उसे बिना कुछ बोले वहां से वापस होने लगा.....

 जब शकाला ने देखा कि रेहान वापिस जा रहा है  तो वो अरे...अरे...कहकर उसके पीछे लपकी।

 अरे...अरे...ओ हसीन शहजादे कहां जा रहे हो???
  मुझसे मिलने आए थे ना????
 मिले बिना ही वापस चले जाओगे क्या????


 रेहान भन्नाकर पीछे पलटा और गुस्से में बोला.....
 हां....
मिलने आया था तुमसे...
 पर मै भूल गया था कि तुम एक चुड़ैल हो!

 और तुम अपनी हरकतों से बाज नहीं आओगी...


  शकाला जल्दी से बोली...
अरे....पर इसमें मेरा क्या कसूर है भला....
 कीचड़ में तुम खुद ही गिर गए थे..
 मैंने तुम्हें कोई धक्का थोड़ी ही दिया था।


 रेहान जलभुन कर बोला...
 हां तुमने धक्का नहीं दिया पर तुम इतनी बेदर्दी से हंसकर मेरा मजाक उड़ा रही हो....
 आज मैंने नए कपड़े पहने थे....
 सोचा तुम्हें दिखा दूं कि कैसा लग रहा हूँ...
पर यहां आकर ये सब हो गया...
 अब मुझे घर वापस जाना पड़ेगा...
 और तुम हो कि मेरा मजाक उड़ा रही हो???
 तुम बहुत बुरी हो शकाला...
बहुत गंदी हो तुम...
 मैं आइंदा कभी तुमसे मिलने या बात करने कभी नहीं आऊंगा।

 रेहान ने ये सब बातें किसी छोटे बच्चे  के से अंदाज में कही...
 बिल्कुल ऐसा लग रहा था जैसे वो कोई छोटा सा बच्चा हो जो अपनी मां से किसी बात की शिकायत कर रहा हो।

 शकाला को अचानक ही न जाने क्यों रेहान पर बहुत प्यार सा आने लगा!
 उसे लगा कि शायद उसने सच में रेहान का दिल दुखा दिया।

 रेहान फिर वापस जाने लगा...

शकाला फिर से रेहान के पीछे दौड़ी...

 रेहान...रूको... रेहान
 मेरी बात तो सुनो??

 पर रेहान कुछ भी सुनने को तैयार नहीं था।

 आखिर शकाला ने रेहान का हाथ पकड़ लिया और उसे वही रोककर गुस्से में बोली...

 रुको रेहान..
 मैं कहती हूं रुक जाओ!

 शकाला ने बिल्कुल ऐसे अंदाज में ये बात कही कि रेहान को रूकना ही पड़ा।

अब यहां चुपचाप खड़े रहो...
 ये कहकर शकाला थोड़ा पीछे हटी!!

 कीचड़ से लथपथ रेहान सवालिया नज़रों से उसे देखने लगा।

 शकाला रेहान से थोड़ा सा पीछे की तरफ हटी और उसने रेहान से कहा कि वो अपनी आंखें बंद कर ले!!

 रेहान ने शकाला से कहा....
क्या करने वाली हो तुम???






 तुम बस अपनी आंखें बंद करो रेहान!!.

 रेहान ने आंखें बंद कर ली।




 शकाला ने अपने होठ गोल किए बिल्कुल 'O' के आकार मे...
 और रेहान पर एक हल्की सी फूंक मारी!!

 देखते ही देखते रेहान के कपड़ों पर पर लगी सारी की सारी मिट्टी हवा में उड़ गई और उसके सारे कपड़े पहले की तरह सूख कर एकदम साफ हो गए!!

 शकाला रेहान को देख कर मुस्कुराने लगी और फिर उसने रेहान से कहा....

 रेहान...
अब तुम अपनी आंखें खोल सकते हो।

 रेहान ने अपनी आंखें खोली और अपने आप को पहले की तरह साफ-सुथरा देखकर उसे बहुत हैरत हुई!!

 उसने शकाला से कहा...
 तुम...तुमने ये कैसे किया शकाला??

----------


## pkpasi

शकाला ने कहा...
इतनी जल्दी भूल गए मैं एक यक्षिणी हूं कोई आम लड़की नहीं!!!
 मैं जो चाहे कर सकती हूं रेहान...

 रेहान भी मुस्कुरा कर बोला...
ये बात तो तुमने सच कही शकाला।

 शकाला मुस्कुराते हुए बोली....
तो अब बोलो रेहान...
 अब तो मैं बुरी नहीं हूँ ना??
 देखो मैंने तुम्हारे कपड़े भी सुखा दिए।


 रेहान ने जल्दी से ना मे सिर हिला दिया बिल्कुल उसी तरह जैसे ना कहने पर उसे मार पड़ेगी।

शकाला ने रेहान से कहा...
 चलो पहाड़ की तरफ चलते है...

 आज की रात बहुत सुहानी है और चाँद भी पूरा निकला हुआ है चल कर बैठेंगे और कुछ बातें करेंगे।

 रेहान ने कहा ठीक है चलो।

शकाला वहां से उड़कर पहाड़ की तरफ जाने लगी...

 उसके पीछे पीछे रेहान भी बड़े बड़े पेड़ों की बड़ी-बड़ी शाखों पर तेजी से उछलता-कूदता और कलाबाजियां खाता हुआ शकाला के पीछे पीछे चलने लगा।

 रेहान की फुर्ती बिल्कुल किसी चीते की तरह थी।

 वह बड़ी ही खूबी से शकाला कि उड़ने की रफ्तार से अपनी दौड़ने की रफ्तार को मिला रहा था।

 आखिर वो दोनों एक ऊंचे टीले पर पहुंच गए।

 यहां एक बहुत बड़ा बरगद का पेड़ था।

 रेहान उस पेड़ के तने से अपनी पीठ टिका कर बैठ गया।

शकाला भी उसके करीब आकर बैठ गई।

 बहुत तेज हो तुम???

 रेहान ने अपनी आंखें बंद करते हुए कहा....
 ऐसी कोई खास बात भी नहीं है मुझमे!!



 चांद की इस सफेद रोशनी में शकाला रेहान के चेहरे को एकटक देखने लगी...
 ना जाने क्यों आज उसे रेहान पर बहुत प्यार आ रहा था।

 उसके चेहरे पर एक बड़ी ही प्यारी और दिलकश मुस्कुराहट आ गई।

 रेहान ने जब उसे अपने आपको ऐसा देखते पाया तो उसने शकाला से पूछ ही लिया!!!

शकाला...
ऐसे क्या देख रही हो मुझे???


शकाला मुस्कुरा कर बोली...
कुछ नही!!
 बस ये देख रही हूं कि तुम दिन-ब-दिन और ज्यादा खूबसूरत हुए जा रहे हो।


 रेहान ने कहा...
अगर यही बात है तो खूबसूरती के मामले में तुम भी कम नहीं हो शकाला तुम भी बहुत खूबसूरत हो।


 रेहान के मुंह से अपने लिए तारीफ सुनकर शकाला ज़रा शरमा गई।

 अच्छा??
 ऐसा तुमने मुझ में क्या देख लिया जो मुझे खूबसूरत कह रहे हो।

----------


## pkpasi

रेहान ने सादे अंदाज में कहा...
 मैं कोई शायर तो हूं नहीं शकाला जो तुम्हारी आंखों को झील सी गहरी और तुम्हारे होठों को गुलाब की पंखुड़ी कहूंगा....
 बस ये समझ लो आम लड़कियों में जो खूबसूरती होती है तुम उससे बिल्कुल जुदा हो....
 मैंने किसी भी लड़की में वो बात नहीं देखी जो तुम्मे देखी है बस मैं इतना ही कहना चाहता हूं।



 शकाला रेहान की जांघो पर सिर रखकर लेट गई।


 सच कहा जाए तो रेहान के दिल में शकाला के लिए ऐसा कुछ नहीं था।
 वो उसे बस अपने दोस्त की हैसियत से पसंद करता था।


 रेहान शकाला के बालों में उंगलियां फिरने लगा और उससे बड़े ही प्यार से बोला....
 क्या बात है शकाला???
 तबीयत ठीक तो है ना तुम्हारी???




शकाला रेहान के पहलू मे यूँहि आंखें बंद किए लेटी रही और धीरे से बोली.....

 कुछ नहीं बस यूं ही सिर में थोड़ा सा दर्द है तुम्हारी उंगलियों से वो भी जाता रहा...
 थोड़ी देर यूं ही मेरे बालों में अपनी उगलियाँ घुमाओ ना रेहान!!!


 रेहान ने कहा..
ठीक है शकाला जैसा तुम कहो।


 और रेहान शकाला के रेशमी बालों से यूं ही खेलने लगा।


 रेहान ने शकाला से कहां...
शकाला..

ह्हममममम...



 एक बात पूछूं??


 हां रेहान पूछो ना.....
 मैंने क्या तुम्हे किसी बात के लिए तुम्हें रोका है क्या???


शकाला....
मैंने सुना है तुम चुड़ैलों की सारी ताकते तुम्हारे....
 माफ कर देना शकाला मैंने तुम्हें फिर से चुड़ैल कह दिया।




 कोई बात नहीं रेहान तुम मुझे चुड़ैल बुला सकते हो तुम्हारे मुंह से वो भी अच्छा लगता है!!


 अच्छा पहले तुम मेरी बात तो सुन लो शकाला...
 मैंने सुना है तुम्हारी सारी ताकते तुम्हारे इन लंबे लंबे बालों में छुपी होती है।

 सच सुना है तुमने....
 हमारी सारी ताकते हमारे इन बालों मे ही छुपी होती है।




 रेहान ने फिर से कहा...
 और अगर कोई तुम्हारे इन बालों को काटकर इन्हें अपने पास रख ले तो तुम उस आदमी की सारी ख्वाहिशें पूरी करोगी है ना???



 हां...
सही बात है रेहान।



 रेहान जल्दी से शरारत भरे लहजे में बोला...
 तो क्या मैं भी तुम्हारे थोडे से बाल काटकर अपने पास रख लू???



शकाला रेहान को देख कर हंसने लगी...
 अच्छा जी....
तो आप मुझे अपना गुलाम बनाना चाहते है??
 उसकी कोई जरूरत नहीं है रेहान...
 तुम ऐसे ही बोल दो कि तुम्हें क्या चाहिए मै बिना किसी सवाल के तुम्हें वो चीज लाकर दे सकती हूं...
 उसके लिए तुम्हें मेरे बाल काटने की कोई जरूरत नहीं है।



 रेहान मुस्कुरा कर बोला.....
 बस यूं ही मजाक कर रहा था यार....
 मुझे भला किस चीज की जरूरत हो सकती है???
 जो भी मुझे चाहिए मैं अपने बलबूते पर हासिल कर सकता हूं इस काम में मुझे किसी की मदद की जरूरत नही।




 शकाला उसे देख कर मुस्कुराने लगी....
 बस तुम्हारी यही अदा तो मुझे बहुत पसंद है रेहान...
 हर कोई तुम्हें कुछ देना चाहता है पर तुम कुछ लेना नहीं चाहते।



 हां कुछ ऐसा ही है शकाला...

 और शकाला इसी तरह रेहान के पहलू में लेटी रही और रेहान बड़े ही प्यार से उसके रेशमी बालों से यूं ही खेलता रहा।

 चांद अपने पूरे शबाब पर था और जंगल के इस सन्नाटे में एक भीनी भीनी और ठंडी हवा चल रही थी जो रेहान और शकाला की रूहो की गहराइयों तक जा रही थी।


 शकाला को यूं रेहान की गोद में सिर रखकर यूं महसूस हुआ कि सारी उम्र वो यूंही रेहान के पहलू में उसके आगोश में लेती रहे...

और रेहान उसके बालो  से खेलता और अटखेलियां करता है।

----------


## pkpasi

शकाला को अचानक शरारत सूझी...

 उसने रेहान से कहा।

रेहान
 तुमसे एक बात पूछूं??



 हां पूछो शकाला।

शकाला ने अपनी गहरी नीली आंखें रेहान की आंखों में डालते हुए उससे पूछा!!

 रेहान मैं तुम्हें कैसी लगती हूं??



रेहान शकाला के इस अचानक से सवाल से जरा सा बिचक गया!!


 उस ने मुस्कुराते हुए शकाला से पूछा...

 मतलब???
 मैं समझा नहीं शकाला???
 तुम क्या पूछना चाहती हो???


 शकाला ने फिर कहा...
 अरे बुद्धू राम मेरा मतलब है कि मै देखने दिखाने में कैसी लगती हूं??
 अच्छी दिखती हूं या यूहि मामूली सी लड़की नजर आती हूं तुम्हें??

 रेहान अब शकाला की बातें समझ रहा था उसे भी एक शरारत सूझी उसने बड़े ही प्यार से शकाला के बालो मे अपना हाथ फेरा और बड़े ही प्यार भरे अल्फाज मे कहा...
 ओ मेरी प्यारी शकाला तुम्हारी अब मैं क्या तारीफ करूं??

 रेहान के कहने का अंदाज इतना रूहानी था कि अचानक शकाला रेहान की गोद से उठ कर बैठ गई और उसके चेहरे को बड़ी ही हैरत भरी निगाहों से देखने लगी।
 शायद शकाला भी अपने दिल के किसी कोने में रेहान के लिए बेइन्तिहा मोहब्बत छुपाए बैठी थी।


 रेहान ने फिर कहा...
तुम......तुम...
तुम मुझे...
तुम मुझे....






शकाला उतावलेपन से बोली...
हां....हां रेहान..बोलो ना..
 मैं तुम्हे???
मैं तुम्हे???






 शकाला...
तुम मुझे!!
तुम मुझे!!
 एक नंबर की चुड़ैल नजर आती हो।

रेहान इतना कहकर जोर-जोर से हंसने लगा।


धपाकककक!!!

 शकाला का एक जोरदार मुक्का रेहान के सीने पर पड़ा...
और रेहान अपना दिल पकड़कर वहीं लोट गया।

 असल में वो दर्द कि नहीं बल्कि अपनी हंसी की शिद्दत को बर्दाश्त नहीं कर पाया और वहीं लेट कर हंसने लगा।

 शकाला मुंह फुला कर बैठ गई...
 शायद रेहान का उसे यूं चुड़ैल कहना उसे फिर पसंद नहीं आया।



 उसने रूआँसी आवाज में कहा...
 तुम बहुत पत्थर दिल हो रेहान!
 किसी लड़की से बात कैसे की जाती है तुम्हें इतना नहीं पता???
 तुम्हें किसी के एहसास और किसी के जज्बातों की कोई कदर नहीं है।



 रेहान की हंसी अचानक गायब हो गई!
 शायद उसे एहसास हो गया कि उससे ज्यात्ती हो गई है।
 उसे शकाला को यू बुरा भला नहीं बोलना चाहिए था।


 रेहान फिर से उसके करीब आया और उसके हाथों को अपने हाथों में ले लिया!!
 शकाला रेहान की तरफ़ नहीं देख रही थी...
 रेहान के हाथ शकला के चेहरे की तरफ बढ़े और रेहान ने उसके नर्म-ओ-नाजुक रुखसारो को पकड़कर अपनी तरफ किया।


 गुलाबी रंग के चंद अश्को के कतरे शकाला की आंखों से बह कर उसके चेहरे को और हसीन बना रहे थे।



 रेहान ने अपने हाथों से उसके आंसू पूछे और कहा.....
 क्या शकाला!!
तुम भी इतने छोटे से मजाक का बुरा मान जाती हो।
 मैंने यूं ही कह दिया था मजाक में!!!
 जैसे तुम मजाक कर रही थी बिलकुल उसी तरह।
 इसमे इतना बुरा मानने वाली कौन सी बात है???

----------


## pkpasi

और मैं तुमसे माफी मांगता हूं कि अगर मेरी किसी बात का बुरा लगा हो।
 अब अगर बोलो तो तुम्हारे सामने कान पकड़कर उठक-बैठक करूं??
या फिर मुर्गा बनकर बांग देना शुरु कर दूं बोलो???




 शकाला रोते-रोते अचानक मुस्कुरा पडी।
 इसकी कोई जरूरत नहीं है..
बस तुम मेरे सवाल का सही सही जवाब दे दो जो थोड़ी देर पहले मैंने तुमसे पूछा था।


 रेहान ने मुस्कुराते हुए कहा....
 देखो शकाला!
मैं कोई शायर तो हूं नहीं जो तुम्हारे हुस्न की तारीफ में जमीन-ओ-आसमान को मिलाकर रख दू....
 या फिर तुम्हारे होठों की तुम्हारी आंखों की या तुम्हारे रेशमी बालों की या तुम्हारी कमर की तारीफ करूं.....

 मैं एक छोटा सा लकड़हारा और मजदूर आदमी हूं....
जो मेरे दिल में आता है मैं बोल देता हूं।


 तुम्हारे बारे में मैं सिर्फ इतना कह सकता हूं कि तुम वाकई बहुत खूबसूरत हो!
 और मैंने तुम जैसी खूबसूरती आम इंसानी लड़कियों में कभी नहीं देखी...
 तुम्हारा हर अंदाज आम लड़कियों से बिल्कुल जुदा है और यही तुम्हारी अंदरुनी खूबसूरती है।




 शकाला रेहान के मुंह से इतने सीधे-सीधे अंदाज में अपनी तारीफ सुनकर जरा सा शरमाई...
 उसका चेहरा शर्म से लाल हो गया और पलकें मारे शर्म के झुकने लगी।

 सच में यारों औरत आखिरकार औरत ही होती है उसके शर्माने और लजाने की अदा पर हर मर्द कुर्बान हो जाया करता है।

 और शकाला भी आखिरकार एक लड़की ही थी अपनी यू तारीफ सुनकर भला क्यों नहीं शर्माती।



 उसने शरमाते हुए रेहान से कहा.. .
 तो क्या मेरी इस खूबसूरती का तुम पर कोई असर नहीं होता???




 रेहान ने मुस्कुरा कर कहा...
नही शकाला!
 ये हकीकत है कि तुम बहुत खूबसूरत हो....
 अगर तुम भी मेरी तरह आदमजात होती तो इस बात की कुछ गुंजाइश बन सकती थी..
 पर तुम्हारा और मेरा कोई मेल नहीं है।


 शकाला चिढ़कर बोली...
क्यों?
 ऐसा क्यों बोल रहे हो??
 मुझ में ऐसी क्या कमी है जो तुम्हारा और मेरा मेल नहीं हो सकता??
 एक बार मुझे आजमा कर देखो...
 मैं हर मामले में इंसानी लड़कियों से हजार गुना बेहतर हूं।


 रेहान शकाला का इशारा समझ गया कि वो जिस्मानी ताल्लुकात की बात कर रही है।


 रेहान ने कहा...
बात वो नहीं है शकाला!
 मेल का मतलब बस एक वही नहीं होता जो तुम सोच रही हो।


 शकाला जल्दी से बोली...
तो फिर क्या?

 मैं जानती हूं कि तुम बहुत सी रूहानी ताकतों से लबरेज हो और यकीन मानो तुम्हारे और मेरे मिलन से जो बच्चे पैदा होंगे वो इस पूरी दुनिया पर हुकूमत करने के काबिल होंगे।
 मैं तुम्हें बच्चों का सुख भी दे सकती हूं रेहान!



 रेहान चिढ़कर बोला....
 तुम्हारी सुई वहीं पर क्यों अटकी हुई है शकाला??
 बस वही बात?
कामसूत्रा पढ़कर पैदा हुई थी क्या तुम???

 मैं क्या तुम्हें कोई ऐसा इंसान नजर आता हूं जो अपनी जिस्मानी जरूरतों को पूरा करने के लिए लड़कियों के पीछे लड्डू की तरह दुम हिलाता फिरता है??
 मुझे इन चीजों की कोई जरूरत नहीं है......
 और तुम ये बात भूल जाओ कि मैंने तुमसे किसी तरह का जिस्मानी सुख पाने के लिए दोस्ती की है या मैं तुम्हें इसलिए मना रहा हूं।
 बल्कि बात कुछ और है....


 शकाला चिढ़कर बोली...
 तो फिर क्या बात है??

मै शकाला शैतान अघोरा की सबसे छोटी और सबसे खूबसूरत बेटी तुम्हें अपनी जिंदगी का मालिक बनाना चाहती हूं अपने आप को तुम्हारे सामने पेश कर रही हूं और तुम हो कि मुझे यू ठुकरा रहे हो।

 अगर तुम्हें ये बात पसंद नहीं कि मैं इंसानों का खून पीती हूं तो बस एक बार....बस एक बार कह दो रेहान...... मैं तुम्हारे लिए ये सब छोड़ दूंगी।

 तुम्हें हमेशा यही बात सताती है ना रेहान की इस दुनिया में तुम अकेले हो???
 बस एक बार मेरा हाथ थाम लो....
 फिर देखना....
तुम्हें पूरी जिंदगी भर कभी अकेलेपन का एहसास नहीं होने दूंगी...
 मैं तुम्हारी हर जरूरत हर जज्बात और हर अरमान को पूरा करने में सक्षम हूं...
 तुम कहोगी तो मैं तुम्हारे घर मे तुम्हारे सारे काम कर दिया करूंगी तुम्हारे बच्चे संभालूंगी तुम जो बोलोगे वो करूंगी अपने आप को तुम्हारे लिए बिल्कुल बदल कर रख दूंगी....
 तुम्हें कभी ये एहसास नहीं होगा कि तुम एक इंसान लड़की के साथ नहीं बल्कि एक यक्षिणी के साथ रह रही हो....
 तुम जिस हाल मे भी मुझे रखोगे मैं रह लूंगी...
 मैं तुम्हारी हर जरूरत को पूरा कर सकती हूँ फिर तुम क्यों मुझे यूँ इंकार कर रहे हो बोलो।

 क्योंकि मैं किसी और से प्यार करता हूं शकाला!
 रेहान ने आखिरकार कह ही दिया....

----------


## pkpasi

शकाला पत्थर की मूरत बनी वहीं खड़ी रही शायद उसे रेहान से ऐसे जवाब की उम्मीद नहीं थी।


शकाला कुछ बोल नहीं पाई...


 रेहान भी वहां से चुपचाप चला गया।


 घर आकर रेहान को सिर्फ और सिर्फ शकाला का ही ख्याल आ रहा था।


 उसने कभी सपने में भी नहीं सोचा था कि शकाला उसे इन नजरों से देखा करती है।


 वो बहुत उलझा हुआ था।


 उसे क्या करना चाहिए उसे इस बारे में कुछ समझ नहीं आ रहा था!!!


 यही सब बातें सोचते सोचते रेहान सो गया।


 इस बात को काफी दिन गुजर चुके थे।


 रेहान शकाला से नहीं मिला था और ना ही उसकी मुलाकात नेहा से हो पा रही थी।


 वो अपने काम में लगा था चूँकि उसे अपनी चाची के यहां आना जाना पसंद नहीं था इसलिए वो चाहकर भी नेहा के बारे में कुछ पता नहीं लगा पा रहा था।


 आखिरकार उसे अपनी ताकतों का इस्तेमाल करना ही पड़ा।


 रेहान अपनी झोपड़ी में अपनी आंखें बंद किए हुए बैठा था...
 वो ध्यान में था..


 थोड़ी ही देर में उसकी बंद आंखो ने नेहा के घर को देखा बिल्कुल उसी तरह जिस तरह कोई सपना देखा करता है।


 रेहान ने देखा कि नेहा के घर में किसी तरह की कोई तैयारी चल रही थी।


 शायद किसी तरह के जश्न की तैयारी थी वो!!




 नेहा की मां नेहा के कई कपड़ों को पन्नियो में पैक कर रही थी??


 और उसकी दूसरी बहनें भी किसी न किसी काम में लगी हुई थी।


 इन सबके बीच रेहान को नेहा कहीं नजर नहीं आई रेहान की नजरें उसे इधर-उधर ढूंढ रही थी।


 ढूंढते-ढूंढते आखिर रेहान को वो एक कमरे में नजर आई।
रेहान ने उसे देखा उसके हाथों में मेहंदी रची हुई थी और नेहा बहुत ही खुश नजर आ रही थी।




 रेहान को हैरत हुई!!


 ये सब क्या हो रहा है नेहा के घर मे?


 रेहान को समझते देर नहीं लगी कि ये सब किसी की शादी की तैयारियां की जा रही है।


 पर किसकी शादी हो रही है यहाँ?


 नेहा से बड़ा ना कोई भाई था और ना ही कोई उसकी बहन??


 फिर क्या ये सब नेहा की?


 नहीं नहीं ये नहीं हो सकता।


 नेहा ने तो कहा था कि वो मुझसे प्यार करती है...
 फिर वो किसी और से शादी कैसे कर सकती है??


 रेहान को कुछ समझ नहीं आ रहा था कि ये सब कौन सा तमाशा है??




 रेहान ने गुस्से से अपनी आंखें खोली!


 अपने ही घर में बैठे-बैठे वो नेहा के घर का सारा हाल जान चुका था।




 उसे यकीन नहीं हो रहा था कि नेहा उसे छोड़ कर किसी और से शादी कर रही है।


 रेहान फौरन उठा और उसने अपने दोस्त शब्बीर अली को याद किया।


 थोड़ी देर में शब्बीर अली उसके पास पहुंच गए रेहान ने उन्हें सारी बातें बताई और उनसे कहा..


 शब्बीर भाई क्या आपके पास ऐसी कोई चीज है जिससे मैं लोगों की नजरों से ओझल हो जाऊं और उन्हे नजर ना आऊं।


 शब्बीर अली ने कहा...
 रेहान मियां हमारे पास ऐसी चीज है तो पर आपको इन चीजों की जरूरत क्या है??


 शब्बीर भाई मैं नेहा के घर उससे मिलने जाना चाहता हूं और ये भी चाहता हूं कि मैं किसी को नजर आए बिना ही उससे मिल आऊं।


 आप बोलिए क्या आप इस काम में मेरी मदद करोगे??








 अजी मियां आप हमसे कुछ कहें और हम आपके लिए वो ना करें ऐसा कभी हो सकता है क्या??


 इतना कहते हुए शब्बीर अली ने हवा में अपना हाथ ऊपर उठाया और फौरन हीं उनके हाथों में एक गहरे काले रंग की चादर आ गई।


 शब्बीर अली ने चादर रेहान को दी और उससे कहा...


 ये लो रेहान इसे अपने पास रखो।
 जब कभी तुम ये काली चादर ओढ़ लोगे तुम किसी को नजर नहीं आओगे यानी कि किसी के पास होते हुए भी उसे नजर नहीं आओगे।
 पर इस चीज का इस्तेमाल संभाल कर करना ठीक है।
 और इसे कभी किसी गलत हाथों में मत पड़ने देना वरना वो इस पाक चादर का गलत इस्तेमाल करेगा।












 रेहान ने शब्बीर अली की सारी बातों को ध्यान से सुना और उसे इस्तेमाल करने के तरीके को भी!!






 और रेहान ने वो काली चादर अपने जिस्म पर डाल ली एक हल्का सा धुएं का गुबार रेहान के बाई तरफ से आया और रेहान पल भर में शब्बीर अली की नजरों से ओझल हो गया।


 देखिए ठीक है ना?
 अब मैं नजर आ रहा हूं क्या??






 शब्बीर अली मुस्कुरा कर बोले...
नही...अब तुम दिखाई नहीं दे रहे हो..
 वाकई में रेहान बहुत जल्दी इस चादर को इस्तेमाल करना सीख गए तुम...
 पर मेरी बातों का ख्याल रखना।












 ठीक है शब्बीर भाई मैं आपकी बातों का ख्याल रखूंगा।




 इतना कहकर रेहान वहां से नेहा के घर की तरफ निकल गया।




 नेहा के घर पहुंच कर उसने देखा कि वहां नेहा की हल्दी की रस्म चल रही है।




 रेहान ने कुछ वक्त इंतजार किया...


 जब नेहा वहां से उठकर अपने कमरे में गई तब रेहान भी उसके पीछे पीछे हो लिया।


 जैसे ही नेहा ने अपने कमरे का दरवाजा बंद किया रेहान ने अपनी काली चादर अपने जिस्म से उतार ली और नेहा के सामने आ गया।


 रेहान के यू अपने कमरे में अचानक आ जाने से नेहा बौखला सी गई!




 रेहान..त.त.तुम.त..तुम.  .
यहां म..म..मेरे कमरे में..
 अचानक कैसे आ गए??




 रेहान आगे बढ़ा और उसने नेहा के दोनों बाजूओ को पकड़ लिया और उससे कहा....


 तुम वो सब छोड़ो नेहा...
 तुम बस मुझे ये बताओ कि ये सब क्या चल रहा है तुम्हारे घर में??




 नेहा ने रेहान के हाथों को छटकते हुए कहा..
 क्या चल रहा है से तुम्हारा क्या मतलब है रेहान???
 मेरी शादी की तैयारियां हो रही हैं यहाँ और क्या??










 रेहान ने गुस्से में आते हुए कहा....
 पर नेहा तुम तो मुझसे प्यार करती थी ना ??
 फिर तुम किसी और से शादी कैसे कर सकती हो??






 रेहान की आवाज में गुस्सा और दर्द दोनों ही छुपा हुआ था।












 नेहा ने एक जोरदार ठहाका मारा और जोर-जोर से हंसने लगी।


 नेहा ने रेहान का मजाक उड़ाते हुए कहा....


 प्यार वो भी तुमसे??
 एक मामूली लकड़हारे हो तुम...
 तुम्हारे पास खुद खाने के लिए पैसे नहीं होते तुम मुझे क्या खिलाओगे???










 रेहान की आंखों से अचानक ही आंसू बहने लगे।
 एक कपकपाती हुई आवाज मे रेहान ने नेहा से बस एक ही सवाल किया।






नेहा...
 क्या मोहब्बत को परखने की कसौटी सिर्फ और सिर्फ दौलत है???
 क्या तुम मुझे सिर्फ इसलिए ठुकरा रही हो कि मेरे पास बड़ा बंगला...नौकर-चाकर और ऐशो-आराम भरी जिंदगी नहीं है???


 हां सही कहा तुमने रेहान...
 अगर मेरी हमदर्दी को तुमने प्यार समझ लिया तो इसमें मेरी क्या गलती है???
 जाओ जाकर अपनी हैसियत के मुताबिक कोई गरीब मरी-टूटी लड़की देखो और मेरे बारे में भूल जाओ।

----------


## pkpasi

रेहान की आंखों में आंसू आ गए उसे इस बात का बहुत अफसोस हुआ ये जानकर कि नेहा को सिर्फ उससे हमदर्दी थी प्यार नही।


 और वो उसे सिर्फ इसलिए ठुकरा रही है क्योंकि रेहान की हैसियत नेहा की हैसियत के सामने बहुत कम थी।




 रेहान ने अपने दर्द को छुपाते हुए एक बड़ी सी मुस्कुराहट के साथ नेहा से कहा...


 वाह...
बहुत खूब नेहा...
 बहुत अच्छा किया तुमने जो आज मुझे मेरी हैसियत की याद दिला दी...
 सच कहा यार..
मैं क्या हूं???
 मेरी हैसियत क्या है??
 मैं सिर्फ एक मामूली लकड़हारा हूं...
 जो खुद ढंग से खा नहीं सकता वह तुम्हें क्या पालेगा??
 मेरी हैसियत के मुताबिक तो मुझे कोई मामूली सी लड़की भी नसीब नहीं होगी नेहा..
 फिर मैने कैसे तुम्हारी तमन्ना कर ली??
 कितना बड़ा बेवकूफ हूँ ना मै ??
 जाओ नेहा जाकर अपनी नई जिंदगी की शुरू करो।


 और मैं भी वादा करता हूं कि आज के बाद कभी तुम्हारे सामने नहीं आऊंगा


 जाते-जाते रेहान ने एक हसरत भरी निगाह नेहा पर डाली और उसके होंठों से यह लफ्ज़ निकल पड़े...

*" तू आज तक मुझे धोखा देती रही..*
* औरत जात तेरा नाम बेवफाई है "*


 और रेहान ने अपनी काली चादर अपने जिस्म पर डाल ली।


 नेहा ने अपनी आंखों से देखा एक हल्का सा धुएं का गुबार रेहान की बाईं ओर से आया और रेहान देखते ही देखते  धुएं के उस गुबार में गायब हो गया।


 नेहा का मुह हैरत से पटा का फटा रह गया..
 वो समझ ही नहीं पाई कि इतनी जल्दी रेहान उसकी नजरों से कैसे गायब हो गया??


 पर रेहान वहां से जा चुका था।




...x.....x.....x.....x.....x......x......x.....x..  ....x.....x.....x








 रेहान अपनी झोपड़ी में अपने बिस्तर पर लेटा हुआ था।


 उसकी गहरी काली आंखें बस हवा में यूं ही घूर रही थी...
 उसकी आंखों को न जाने किस चीज की तलाश है..


 क्या वो अब भी उसी प्यार को तलाश रहा था जो वो खो चुका था।


 पर नेहा तो कह चुकी थी कि वो प्यार नहीं बल्कि उसकी हमदर्दी थी।


 तो क्या सच में वो बस किसी के रहम के ही काबिल था?


 क्या कोई उसे प्यार नहीं करता था?


 यही सब सोचते सोचते वो खुदा से बातें करने लगा...


 ऐ मेरे मालिक...
 ऐ मेरी जान पर मेरी रूह पर हुकूमत करने वाले...
 ऐ मेरे अल्लाह....
 तूने ये मेरी कैसी किस्मत लिख दी है मेरे मालिक??
 क्या तूने मुझे इतना कमजोर बनाया है कि लोग सिर्फ मुझ पर तरस खाए??
 क्या मैं किसी के प्यार का मुसताहिक नहीं बन सकता?
 क्या यही मेरी जिंदगी है?
क्या यही मेरी किस्मत है?
 कि मैं जिंदगी भर प्यार के दो मीठे लफ़्ज़ों के लिए तरस जाऊ।
 बचपन में अपने मां-बाप के प्यार के लिए तरसा......
 ना कोई भाई है ना बहन...
 एक भाई बहन के प्यार का अंदाजा भी कभी ना लगा सका कि ये रिश्ता कैसा होता है...
 जब नेहा मेरी जिंदगी में आई तब चंद लम्हों को यूं महसूस हुआ कि शायद अब दुनिया के इस वीरान समुंदर में मेरी जिंदगी की डूबती हुई कश्ती को उसका साहिल मिल ही जाएगा।




पर..
 ऐसा भी ना हो सका मेरे मालिक!


 बहुत थका हुआ...
बहुत मायूस महसूस कर रहा हूं मेरे मालिक..


 बहुत दर्द हो रहा है मुझे..
 आपने ही कहा है कि आप अपने बंदों को उसकी बर्दाश्त से ज्यादा दर्द नहीं देते...


 पर ऐ मेरे मालिक आपका ये नादान बंदा रेहान...


 अपनी बर्दाश्त की हद ही नहीं जानता।


 हो सकता है ये आपके लिए मामूली सा दर्द हो...
 पर आपके इस बंदे के लिए ये बहुत ज्यादा है मेरे मालिक!
 मैं इसे बर्दाश्त नहीं कर पा रहा हूं....


 दिल टूटने का दर्द तो वही समझ सकता है जिसने कभी सच्ची मोहब्बत की हो।


 रेहान बस अपने आप में ही बड़बड़ा रहा था।
 शायद खुदा ने भी उस पर अपना कर्म फरमाया और यही सब कहते कहते रेहान नींद के आगोश में चला गया।


....x.....x.....x.....x.....x......x....x.....x...  ..x....x.....x




 काफी घंटो के बाद रेहान की नींद खुलती है।


 दिल और जान पर अब भी नेहा से बिछड़ जाने का ख्याल छाया हुआ था।


 पर अब पहले से काफी बेहतर महसूस कर रहा था।


 वो सोचने लगा कि.....
 क्या रखा है अब इस दुनिया मे??
 उसके लिए तो कुछ भी नहीं था...
 ना प्यार ना ही लगाव ना ही किसी का अपनापन...
 फिर वो यहां कर क्या रहा है??
 बस एक नेहा नाम के धागे से वो अब तक बंधा हुआ था...


 पर अब तो वो भी बड़ी बेदर्दी से तोड़ा जा चुका था...


 तो अब बाकी क्या रह गया जिंदगी में??


 रेहान के दिल से एक आवाज आई...
 नहीं रेहान अब तू यहां नहीं रह सकता..
 अब तू इस गांव से निकल जा...
 कहीं दूर चला जा यहां से...
 अब यहां तेरा ऐसा कोई नहीं है जिसे तू अपना कह सके...


 फिर क्यों यहां अब तक पडा है??
 चल रेहान..
चल निकल जा यहां से....
 ये दुनिया बहुत बड़ी है...
 तू कहीं भी जा सकता है...


 रेहान अपने आप में बड़बड़ाता है।


 हां
अब मैं यहां नहीं रहूंगा...
 अब मैं यहां नहीं रह सकता...


 मैं यहां से कहीं दूर चला जाऊंगा...
 और रेहान अपना ये गांव छोड़ने के बारे में एक मजबूत फैसला कर लेता है।


 शायद ये रेहान की एक कहानी का अंत था और एक नई कहानी की शुरुआत भी!!!!


 अब उसकी जिंदगी में आगे क्या होना है???


 इसके बारे में शायद ही कोई जानता है।

----------


## Loka

बहुत ही सुन्दर अपडेट था, दिल टूटने से इन्सान कमजोर नही बल्कि और मजबूत होता है

----------


## pkpasi

> बहुत ही सुन्दर अपडेट था, दिल टूटने से इन्सान कमजोर नही बल्कि और मजबूत होता है


लोका जी असल कहानी तो अब शूरू होने वाली है।

----------


## Amit1707

शानदार अपडेट श्रीमान कहानी के नए मोड़ ने झकझोड दिया

----------


## vrundavanvrundavan

> इस रेहान की जिंदगी में बहुत सी तकलीफ और दुख दर्द शामिल थे पर नन्हा सा रेहान शायद इन चीजो का मतलब भी नहीं जानता  होगा।
> 
>  वो जब सुबह अपने नन्हे नन्हे हाथों मे लकड़ियों का बोझ उठाए बाजार की तरफ जाता तो उसे अपने साथ के अपने हमउम्र बच्चे अपने हाथ में स्कूल का बैग, पानी की बोतल और टिफिन बॉक्स लिए अपने स्कूल की तरफ जाते हुए नजर आते। 
> रेहान बड़ी ही हसरत भरी निगाहों से उन बच्चों की तरफ देखता....
>  उसके दिल में भी हूक उठती है कि......
>  काश मैं भी कभी इन बच्चों की तरह स्कूल जाता।
>  पर अचानक से उसकी आंखों के सामने उसकी बीमार मां का चेहरा आ जाता है।
>  और वो जल्दी से इस ख्याल को अपने जहन से झटक देता है।
>  नही...नहीं अगल(अगर) मैं इस्कूल(स्कूल) जाऊंगा तो मेरी अम्मी जान का ख्याल कौन रखेगा?
> ...


अब तक कि कहानि पढ़ी बहुत ही मजेदार है। कहानि पढ़ते पढ़ते आनंद भी आ रहा है और दुःख भी हो रहा है ऐसे नन्हे से बच्चे के बारे में सोच कर, उसकी परिस्थिति देख कर।

----------


## vrundavanvrundavan

> हो सकता है क्योंकि लडके लडकियाँ सब इनसे आकर्षित होते है


आपसे कोई नापसंद मझाक करता है फिर भी आप शांति से बहुत ही उत्तम जवाब देते है। रेहान की कहानी बहुत ही अच्छी चल रही है। पढ़ना भी काफि अच्छा लग रहा है।

----------


## pkpasi

हमें इस जंगल पर एक डॉक्यूमेंट्री फिल्म बनानी है
 इसलिए जरूरी है कि हम यहां पर होने वाली हर अजीब-ओ-गरीब हरकत पर नजर रखें और उन्हें अपने कैमरा में रिकॉर्ड करे....


देस्ट क्लियर!!!!
रूही ने सारे ग्रुप की तरफ देखते हुए कहा...




येस मैम।
 सारे के सारे ग्रुप मेंबर ने एक आवाज मे कहा।


रूही तब्बशुम...
 एक 23-24 साल की लड़की थी।
 चेहरा खूबसूरत आंखें गहरे हरे रंग की थी उन्ही के मुनासिबत से बालों में भी हल्का सा सुनहरापन पाया जाता था।
 पतले नाजुक से गुलाबी होठ थे जिन पर हर वक्त एक प्यारी सी मुस्कान का धोखा होता था।
 काफी जिंदादिल और खुशमिजाज लड़की थी और काफी पढ़ी-लिखी भी थी।
 आंखों और चेहरे से जाहिर होता था कि कॉलेज के जमाने मे काफी जहीन और चलाक रही होगी।
 हर वक्त कुछ नया जानने की चाहत में रहा करती थी और यही वजह थी कि उसने जर्नलिजम की राह अपनाई...
 और हाल ही में एक नया न्यूज चैनल ज्वाइन किया था जिस कारण रूहानी ताकतों और अंधविश्वासों की कहानियों को कवर करने के लिए वो अपने ग्रुप के साथ इधर उधर भटका करती...






 आज भी वो टटोबा के इन हजारों सालों पुराने जंगलों की तरफ सिर्फ इसलिए आई थी कि पिछले कुछ महीनों से यहां अजीबोगरीब घटनाएं घट रही थी।


 पिछले कुछ महीनों से यहां पर इंसानों की लाशे पाई जाने लगी थी...
 और हैरत की बात ये कि उन पर किसी किस्म की जोर जबरदस्ती या किसी जंगली जानवर के शिकार के कोई निशान उनके जिस्म पर नहीं पाए जाते थे फिर भी उनकी लाशें ऐसी काली पड़ जाती जैसे खून की आखिरी बूंद तक उनके जिस्म से निचोड़ ली गई हो।


 यहां के पास के गांव वालों का कहना था कि टटोबा  का ये जंगल शार्पित है।
 और यहां इस जंगल में नरभक्षी प्राणियों की ऐसी प्रजाति पाई जाती है जो इंसानों का खून पीती है।
 और यही वजह है कि यहां पर आए दिन इंसानी लाशे पाई जाती है।
टटोबा के जंगल की ये कहानी इतनी मशहूर हो गई कि एक जाने-माने न्यूज़ चैनल की नजरें इन कहानियों पर पड़ी जो इस तरह के शो दिखाया करता था और उसकी इस स्पेशल टीम की लीडर रूही थी।


 इन लोगों ने जंगल के पास ही अपना एक कैंप लगाया था और वहां इन 16-17 लोगों के अपने अलग-अलग टेंट लगा दिए गए थे जिसमें रूही का टेंट जरा अलग ही लगाया गया था।


 काम करते-करते शाम का वक्त हो चुका था....


 सर्दी किसी हद तक बढ़ गई थी इसलिए सामने ही एक बड़ा सा अलाव लगाया गया था जिसके ऊपर चाय की केतली रख दी गई थी।


 इस वक्त रूही प्लास्टिक के कप में चाय की हल्की हल्की चुस्कियां ले रही थी और एकटक सामने जल रही  आग को देखे जा रही है।
 शायद वो किसी गहरी सोच में थी...


कि अचानक उसे एक आवाज सुनाई दी.....


 मैम क्या आपको सच में लगता है कि ये जंगल वाकई शार्पित है??
 उदय ने रूही से ये सवाल किया...


 क्या बकवास है??
रूही चिढ़ते हुए बोली।


 क्या 21वीं सदी में रहकर भी तुम इतने पुराने और दकियानूसी खयालों पर यकीन रखते हो?
 अरे ये भूत पिचाश ऐसा कुछ नही होता..
 ये सिर्फ और सिर्फ हमारा वहम है और कुछ  नही...
 आज विज्ञान इतनी तरक्की कर चुका है पर फिर भी लोग उसकी तरक्की से कोई फायदा नहीं उठा सकते और वही बेकार के ख्यालों और अनजाने डरो में उलझे हुए है।


 पर मैम यहां के लोगों का कहना तो यही है कि....


 क्या कहना है यहां के लोगों का..
 रूही उदय की बात को काटते हुए बोली!!


 यही ना कि यहां पर आदमखोर और पिशाच जैसे जानवर पाए जाते हैं जो इंसानों का खून पीते हैं??


 सब की सब सिर्फ और सिर्फ बकवास है उदय...


 अगर ऐसा कुछ होता तो वो दुनिया की नजरों से अब तक मैं छुपता।
 और यही वहम और दकियानूसी सोच को दूर करने के लिए ही तो हम शो बना रहे हैं जिसमें इन सब पाखंड का पर्दा हमे फाश करना है।


 आप कह तो ठीक रही है मैम पर कुछ ऐसी चीजें भी इस दुनिया में मौजूद है जो दिखाई नहीं देती पर वह असलियत में होती हैं।


 जब तक ऐसी चीजें मुझे नजर नहीं आती मैं उन पर यकीन नहीं कर सकती उदय!!!


 जैसी आपकी मर्जी मैम मैं तो बस आप को चेतावनी दे रहा था कि आप सावधान रहें।


 रूही ने मुस्कुरा कर कहा....
 शुक्रिया उदय!
  पर मैं अपनी हिफाजत खुद कर सकती हूं।
 और मैं इतनी कमजोर नहीं हूं कि यूं जरा जरा सी बातों से डर जाऊं।


 बेहतर है मैम!!
 और उदय वहां से उठ कर चला जाता है।




 रूही दूर पहाड़ों में ढलते हुए सूरज को देखने लगी।
 और खड़ी होकर एक दिलकश अंगड़ाई लेते हुए बोली...


 यहां की फिजा में न जाने कौन सा जादू है कि दिल को एक अनजाने सुकून का एहसास होता है न जाने क्यों लोग इसे शार्पित और मनहूश कहते हैं।




....x...x....x..x....x....x....x...x....x....x....  x....x....x....x....x...x.....x......x....x


 वो लोग कुछ दिनों तक क्योंकि शूट करते रहे पर अभी तक कोई भी ऐसी कोई भी घटना नहीं हुई जो असमान्य हो काबिले -जिक्र हो।


 अब रूही को भी एहसास होने लगा था कि शायद उन्होंने यहां आकर गलती की है।


 रात का वक़्त था और वो अपने टेंट में लेटी यूंही सोच रही थी कि शायद अब यहां से वापसी मे ही उन लोगों की भलाई है।
 यहां कुछ नहीं है!


 अभी वो ये सोच ही रही थी कि अचानक उसे एक टेंट के बाहर किसी सरसराहट का एहसास हुआ!!


 उसने टेंट के दरवाजे की तरफ की चैन खोली और वहां से अपना सिर निकाल कर देखने लगी।


 पास की ही झाड़ियों से सरसराहट की आवाज़ आ रही थी।


 ये उसे कुछ अजीब लगा और अचानक उसकी छठी इंद्री जाग उठी और उसे खतरे का एहसास होने लगा।


 उसने फौरन अपना हैंडीकैम उठाया और उसे ऑन करके टेंट से निकलकर उन झाड़ियों की तरफ बढ़ने लगी।


 वह बड़े आहिस्ता-आहिस्ता आगे बढ़ रही थी।


 उसकी निगाहें हैंडीकैम की स्क्रीन पर जमी हुई थी।


 झाड़ियों को अपने एक हाथ से सरकाते सरकाते वो दबे पांव आगे बढ़ने लगी और अचानक ही उसके हैंडीकैम स्क्रीन पर जो नजारा उसे नजर आया वो दिल दहला देने वाला था।


 झाड़ियों के उस पार कुछ वहशी उदय पर टूट पड़े थे।


 उनके बड़े बड़े और नोकीले दांत उदय की गर्दन में घुसे हुए थे जहां से गाढ़ा गाढ़ा खून रिस रहा था और वो इंसान नुमा दरिंदे बड़े ही चाव से उसे गटा-गट दिए जा रहे थे।
 उदय किसी गले कटे मुर्गे की तरह फड़फड़ा रहा था उसके गले से एक आवाज तक नहीं निकल पा रही थी।


 उन वहशियों की तादाद 4 से 5 रही होगी...


 यह मंजर देखकर रूही की रूह कांप उठी और उसने एक जोरदार चीख मारी।




 उसकी इस चीख ने उन वहशियों को उसकी तरफ मुतावज कर दिया..
 और उनमें से 3 उदय को छोड़कर रूही की तरफ लपके!!




 बदहवासी में उन इंसान नुमा जानवरों से बचने के लिए रूही अंदर जंगलों की तरफ भागने लगी।


 जिधर भी समझ में आया रूही उधर भागने लगी और बदहवासी और डर के मारे वो हिजायती अंदाज में चीखे भी जा रही थी.....


 बचाओ...बचाओ...
 और वो जितनी तेज दौड़ सकती थी दौड़ने लगी।


 चांदनी रात थी और चांद अपने पूरे शबाब पर था इसलिए चांद की थोड़ी बहुत रोशनी में वो जंगल के इन रास्तों पर बेतहाशा दौडे जा रही थी।


 पर उन दरिंदों के दौड़ने की रफ्तार रूही से ज्यादा थी।


 उनमें से एक आगे बढ़ा और वो बड़ी ही फुर्ती से रुही पर पीछे से झपटा।


 रोही मुंह के बल जमीन पर चित गिरी....


 इतने में वो दोनों वहशी भी वहाँ  पहुंच गए


 रुही जमीन पर पड़ी डरी डरी नजरों से उन वहशियों की तरह देखने लगी।


 उनके बड़े बड़े और नुकीले दांत जिन पर खून और लार मिलकर बह रही थी।


 रूही को अपनी मौत अपनी आँखो के सामने नजर आ रही थी।


 फिर भी वो बेतहाशा चिल्लाए जा रही थी।


 बचाओ..बचाओ...
मुझे छोड़ दो....
 जाने दो मुझे...
 मैंने तुम लोगों का क्या बिगाड़ा है।


 और वो गम और डर की शिद्दत से होने लगी।


 पर वह वहशी ना ही उसकी बातें समझे रहे थे और ना ही उसकी गुहार!!


 पर इस घने जंगल में शायद उसकी पुकार सुनने वाला कोई नहीं था।

----------


## hani786

> बहुत ही सुन्दर अपडेट था, दिल टूटने से इन्सान कमजोर नही बल्कि और मजबूत होता है


Bahut Hu sunder kahani hai

----------


## pkpasi

रूही की नजरें ऊपर आसमान की तरफ उठ गई।
 सामने ही बरगद का एक बड़ा सा पेड़ था।

 अचानक ही
 उसकी ऊँची सी शाख पर एक लहराता हुआ काला सा साया नजर आने लगा।

 रूही ने सोचा शायद वो भी कोई वहशी दरिंदा ही होगा।

 उसके पीछे बड़ा सा चांद जगमगा रहा था एक हाथ में कोई बड़ी अजीब तरह की लकड़ी नुमा चीज थी और उसके जिस्म से एक काली सी चादर हवा में लहरा रही थी।

 अभी वो इतना ही देख पाई थी कि वो तीनो वहशी एक साथ उस पर टूट पड़े।

रूही फिर से चीखने लगी..

 अचानक ही वो काला साया उसके करीब आया और उसने ना जाने क्या किया कि वो तीनों एक साथ हवा में यूं उछल कर पीछे की तरफ जा गिरे जैसे किसी ने उन्हें बड़ी ही बेदर्दी से उठाकर पटक दिया हो।

 वो काला साया रूही के सामने खड़ा था पर वो उसका चेहरा ढंग से देख नहीं पाई क्योंकि उसके आधे चेहरे पर वही काली चादर लहरा रही थी।

 रूही देख पाई तो सिर्फ उसकी आंखे....

 जो हद से ज्यादा गहरी काली थी रूही ने अपनी पूरी जिंदगी में इतनी ज्यादा काली आंखें नहीं देखी थी।

 लड़की को जाने दो वरना कसम से यहीं काट डालूंगा!!
 उस पल अजनबी के होठों से सिर्फ इतने ही अल्फाज़ निकले।

 रूही की समझ में कुछ नहीं आ रहा था कि  ये अजनबी उसका दोस्त है या दुश्मन??

----------


## Loka

बहुत बढ़िया, लगता है रूही को बचाने रेहान आ ही गया

----------


## pkpasi

> बहुत बढ़िया, लगता है रूही को बचाने रेहान आ ही गया


आपने सुर्ख काली आँखे पहचान ली

----------


## pkpasi

वो दरिंदे उस पर भी टूट पड़े!!

 वो काला साया उन दरिंदों पर बुरी तरह हावी हो चुका था।

 जो लकड़ी उस अजनबी के हाथों में थी उस लकड़ी की मुठ को एक हल्के से झटके के साथ घुमाया और रूही की आंखों ने ये देखा कि अचानक ही उस खोखली लकड़ी में से एक चमचमाती हुई तलवार निकली।

 उसके बाद जो हुआ उसे रूही जिंदगी भर नहीं भुला सकती थी।

 ये उस अजनबी के हाथों की तेजी थी या उस तलवार की धार अगेले ही चंद सेकेंडों में उन तीनों दरिंदों को उस अजनबी ने बड़ी ही बेरहमी के साथ काट दिया।

 किसी के हाथ किसी के पैर मानो उन सभी के जिस्म के अलग-अलग हिस्सो से खून का लावा फूट-फूटकर बाहर निकल रहा हो।

 और उन सभी दरिंदों की कटी हुई लाशे ज़मीन पर पड़ी तड़प रही थी।


 अजनबी इस काम से फारिग हुआ और उसने अपनी खून से डूबी हुई तलवार वापस अपनी लकड़ी नुमा मयान में डाल दी।

और वो अब रूही की तरफ पलटा....

 उसके आधे चेहरे पर अब भी वो काली चादर लिपटी हुई थी।

 रूही ने उसकी आंखों में ना जाने कैसी कशिश और एक दिलकशी का सा एहसास हुआ!!

 पर उसके थोड़ी देर पहले वाले रूप की एक झलक फिर उसके जहन में घूमकर रह गई..
 खुदाया...
 ये भी उन्हीं की तरह एक दरिंदा है...
 और अब ये मुझे मारने आ रहा है...
 रूही अपने ही होठों में बड़बड़ाने लगी।

 वो काली चादर वाला अजनबी धीरे-धीरे रूही की तरफ बढ़ने लगा।

 रूही की डर के मारे हालत खराब हो रही थी उसे अपनी मौत अपनी नजरो के सामने नजर आ रही थी।

 अभी वो अजनबी उसके करीब पहुंचा ही था कि रूही जमीन से उठी और तुरंत भागने लगी।

 अबकी बार उस साए ने रूही का पीछा नहीं किया।

  रूही दौड़ते-दौड़ते पीछे देखने लगी कि कहीं वो काला साया उसका पीछा तो नहीं कर रहा।

 पर ऐसा कुछ नहीं था।

 वो सट्टाक की एक जोरदार आवाज के साथ एक बड़े से पेड़ की एक मोटी सी शाख से उसका सिर जा टकराया।

 यह टक्कर इतनी जोरदार थी कि अचानक ही रूही के होश-ओ-हवास गुम हो गए।

 और वो अपने नर्म-ओ-नाजुक से वजूद को लेकर वही जमीन पर गिर कर बेहोश हो गई।

 वो कुछ देर वहीं पड़ी रही..
 थोड़ी देर बाद फिर से वही अजनबी जिसने अपने जिस्म पर एक काली चादर ओढ़ी हुई थी रूही के करीब आया।

 उसने गौर से रूही की तरफ देखा..
 फिर वो उसे वैसे ही छोड़ कर आगे बढ़ गया पर फिर उसे न जाने क्या ख्याल आया!!

 वो दोबारा पलटा और उसने रूही को अपने बाजुओं में उठा लिया।
 रूही बेहोश हालत में उस अजनबी के मजबूत बाजूओ में झूल रही थी।


 जंगल की इस सुनसान और चांदनी रात मे वो रूही को अपने साथ लिए किसी तरफ बड़ा चला जा रहा था।





 एक धुंधली और गहरी काली आंखें मानो उसके सारे वजूद पर हावी हो चुकी थी।

 वो होश में थी या बेहोशी में ये वो नहीं जानती थी!!

 उसे अपनी रूह आसमान और धरती के बीच उड़ती हुई महसूस होने लगी थी।

 पूरे जिस्म में एक हल्के से मीठे मीठे दर्द की लहर सी उठ रही थी और उसे यू महसूस हो रहा था जैसे उसे कोई गुदगुदी कर रहा हो।
 जिस्म लज्जत और मस्ती में डूबा हुआ सा महसूस हो रहा था उसने अपनी पूरी जिंदगी में कभी इस तरह की लज्जत और सुरूर का एहसास नहीं हुआ था।

 इस मस्ती और बेखुदी में उसने एक अंगड़ाई ली।



 पर ये क्या??
ये तो सिर्फ एक सपना था।

----------


## pkpasi

वो तुरंत उठ कर बैठ जाती पर उसके जिस्म पर बस एक मोटी सी चादर डाली हुई थी।

 उसने महसूस किया कि उसने उस चादर के अलावा और उसके जिस्म पर और कोई कपड़ा नही...नही।


 दो पेड़ों के दरमियान बेलो और सूखी नरम घास और पत्तियों को मिलाकर एक झूले की तरह बनाया गया था जिस पर वो लेटी हुई थी।

 पास ही एक छोटा सा अलाव जल रहा था जिस के करीब ही वही अजनबी बैठा हुआ था जो उसे उठाकर यहां लाया था।

 रूही को उस अजनबी पर बड़ी ही शिद्दत से गुस्सा आ रहा था।

 वो समझ गई कि ये कपड़ों वाली हरकत उसके अलावा किसी और की नहीं हो सकती।

 उसने वो चादर अपने जिस्म पर अच्छी तरह से लपेटी और पास ही पड़ा एक बहुत बड़ा पत्थर उठाकर धीरे-धीरे उस अजनबी की तरह बढने लगी।

 क्योंकि अजनबी की पीठ रूही की तरफ थी इसलिए देख लेने का खतरा ना के बराबर था वो धीरे धीरे दबे पांव उसकी तरफ बढ़ने लगी।
 और जैसे ही उसने अजनबी को मारने के लिए पत्थर उठाया!!

 वैसे ही एक आवाज उसके कानों में पड़ी.....

 मैं इस छोटे से पत्थर से नहीं मारा जा सकता अगर हो सके तो थोड़ा और बड़ा लेकर आओ।

 रूही के हाथों से अचानक वो पत्थर छूट गया।

 ये बात उस अजनबी ने बिना उसकी तरफ देखे कही थी...
 मानो उसके सिर के पीछे भी दो आंखे हो??

रूही बौखला सा गई!!!

त...त...तुम्हें कैसे पता कि मैं तुम्हें पत्थर मारने वाली हूं??
 तुम तो दूसरी तरफ देख रहे थे??

 अजनबी ने उसकी तरफ देख कर कहा.....

 तुम्हारे लिए बेहतर होगा कि तुम आराम करो और जितनी जल्दी हो सके इस जंगल से निकल जाओ।

 फिर अचानक ही रूही को अपनी हालत का एहसास हुआ!!

 और उसे उस अजनबी पर बडी ही शिद्दत से गुस्सा आने लगा।

 उसकी सांसे तेज चलने लगी और गुस्से की वजह से नथुने फूलने पिचकने लगे....

 तुम??
तुम्हारी हिम्मत कैसे हुई मुझे छूने की या मेरी जिस्म को हाथ लगाने की??
 क्या समझते हो तुम अपने आपको??
 गुस्से की शिद्दत की वजह से रूही की आवाज भर्राने लगी।





 मैं अपने आपको सिर्फ एक फकीर समझता हूं और कुछ नही।
अजनबी अलाव में जल रही आग को देखते हुए बोला।



 वाह...
रूही तकरीबन चीखते हुए बोली।
 अपने आपको एक फकीर कहते हो?
 फकीर क्या ऐसे होते है?
 जो एक जवान लड़की के उसकी बेहोशी के आलम में कपड़े उतार दे?
 तुम सिर्फ और सिर्फ एक हवस के लालची कुत्ते हो सकते हो और कुछ नही?



 अपनी हद में रह लड़की?
 अजनबी भी गुस्से में आकर बोला।



 रूही की आंखें अचानक उसकी आंखों से मिल गई और उसे महसूस हुआ कि ये वही कल रात वाली आंखें है जिन्होंने उन दरिंदों का खात्मा किया था।


 और जैसे ही उसे ये याद आया वही है उसका सारा वजूद मारे डर के सिर से पांव तक काँप गई।



 अजनबी फिर कहने लगा....
 हां ये सच है कि मैंने ही तुम्हारे कपड़े उतारे थे...
 पर इसलिए नहीं कि मैं तेरे इस बदन से या जिस्म से कोई लज्जत हासिल करना चाहता था।
 मैंने ये काम सिर्फ और सिर्फ तेरी हिफाजत के लिए किया था।
 जब वो दरिंदे तुझे नोज और खसोट रहे थे तब उनके जहरीले दांत तुम्हारे जिस्म में जगह-जगह प्रवेश हो चुके थे।




 मैंने उन सारी जगह पर एक खास किस्म की जड़ी बूटी का लेप लगाया है.....
 और जब मैं काम कर रहा था तब तुम्हारे जिस्म पर मैंने एक चादर डाल दी थी।
 ना ही मैंने तुम्हारे जिस्म को देखा और ना ही ऐसी गलत हरकत की जिसकी वजह से तुम मुझ पर यूं बेवजह तोहमत लगाओ।

 ताकि उनके दांतो से निकलने वाले जहर का असर ना हो।

 वरना अभी तक तुम खुद उन्हीं दरिंदों की टोली में शामिल नजर आती और उन्हीं की तरह मासूम इंसानो और जानवरों का शिकार करने लगती।


 और हां एक बात याद रखना....
 मुझे ना तुम में कोई दिलचस्पी है...
 और ना ही तुम्हारे इस जिस्म मे..
 जिसका हवाला तुम अभी दे रही थी...
 क्योंकि ना मैं हराम का खाता हूं और ना ही हराम हरकतें करता हूं यही मेरा ईमान है।


 तुम्हारे कपड़े अंदर झोपड़ी में रखे है..
 जाओ जाकर पहन लो और दफा हो जाओ यहां से।

----------


## pkpasi

रूही पर जब ये हकीकत जाहिर हुई तो वो शर्मिंदा  होकर रह गई...
 उसे अपने रवैइए पर बहुत अफसोस हुआ।


 वो धीरे धीरे चलती हुई झोपड़ी में चली गई जहां उसे अपने कपड़े सही हालत में नजर आए।


 उसने अपनी वो चादर अपने जिस्म से अलग की तब उसे अपनी गलती का एहसास हुआ।

 अजनबी ने सच कहा था..

 उसके जिस्म पर कई जगह जख्म हो चुके थे जिसे किसी लेप से ढक दिया गया था।

 उसने दुखी मन से अपने कपड़े पहने और बाहर आ गई।

 अजनबी अब भी उसकी तरफ नहीं देख रहा था...

 उसके हाथ में एक लकड़ी थी जिससे वो आग के कोयले को कुरेद कर और ज्यादा भड्डक़ा रहा था।




 रूही धीरे से चलकर उसके पास आई।


 और आग के करीब बैठ गई।

 मैं अपनी इस बदतमीजी के लिए आपसे माफी मांगना चाहती हूं!!


 व..व..वो जब मैंने अपने जिस्म पर कपड़े नहीं देखे तो यही सोचा कि आप।



 कि मैंने तुम्हारी जैसी कमजोर और मजबूर लड़की जो कि इस जंगल में अकेली है उसकी मजबूरी का फायदा उठाया और अपनी हवस मिटाने के लिए उसकी इज्जत से खिलवाड़ किया..
 यही समझी थी तुम?
 रेहान आग को घूरता हुआ बोला।



 रूही की आंखें आंसुओं से भर गई।

 वो रोते हुए कपकपाती आवाज में बोली.....
द...देख.. देखिए...अब..आप मुझे शर्मिंदा कर रहे हैं।
 मैं भी एक इंसान हूं गलतियां हो जाती हैं मुझसे।
 अब आपको सॉरी भी तो बोल रही हूं ना?
 गलती हो गई मुझसे मुझे अपने किए पर पछतावा है अब माफ कर दीजिए ना मुझे।






 ठीक है....ठीक है...अब यूं रोने धोने की कोई जरूरत नही है।
 तुम्हारे जख्म अभी कच्चे हैं।
 बेहतर होगा तुम अभी आराम करो।

 पर मेरा ग्रुप मेरे लोग उनका क्या हुआ?


 अजनबी कुछ सोचता हुआ बोला....
 अभी रात के इस पहर में उधर जाना खतरे से खाली ना होगा कल सुबह देखेंगे।





 सुनिए...
 रूही ने हिचकिचाते हुए कहा।



 अब क्या हुआ...
 कह तो दिया ना कि तुम्हें माफ किया।


 नहीं वो बात नहीं है।





तो फिर क्या बात है।


 वो...वो....मुझे...भूख लगी है।
 अगर आपके पास कुछ?


 अजनबी रूही की तरफ देख कर बोला.....
 कुछ जंगली फल और पानी की बत्तख का बना हुआ गोश्त है इसके अलावा कुछ और पेश नहीं कर सकता।




 चलेगा...
रूही जल्दी से बोली।


 अजनबी ने पास ही पडे एक झोले में हाथ डाला और उसमें से कुछ फल निकालकर रुही की तरफ बढ़ा दिए।




 उसके बाद उसने शिकार की हुई पानी की बत्तख जोंकि उसने अरवी के पत्तों में लपेट कर रखी थी निकाली और उसे लकड़ी की सीक में फसाकर उसे भुनने के लिए आग पर लटका दिया।

 थोड़ी ही देर में बत्तख तैयार हो गई।

 अजनबी ने उसे भी अरवी के पत्तों में रखकर रुही के सामने पेश कर दिया।

 पर रूही फल ही खाती रही..
 बत्तख को उसने हाथ तक नहीं लगाया...


 तकल्लुफ की कोई जरूरत नहीं है।
 ये जंगल है यहां मैनर का कोई काम नही..
 इसे भी खा लो।
 अजनबी का इशारा भुनी हुई बत्तख की तरफ था।


 रूही ने फल खाते हुए कहा...
 मेरा नाम रूही तबस्सुम है।
 मैं एक मुस्लिम हूं।
 जिबह के अलावा दूसरा कुछ नहीं खा सकती।



 अजनबी ने कहा....



 मेरा नाम मोहम्मद रेहान सिद्दीकी है।
 मैं भी एक मुस्लिम हूं।
 मैं भी हराम चीज़ों को छूता नहीं और हलाल चीजों को छोड़ता नही।
 यह बत्तख खुद मैंने अपने हाथों से जिबह की है तुम खा सकती हो।



 उसके बाद रूही उसमें से भी खाने लगी।

 रेहान रुही को खाते हुए देखने लगा।

----------


## Atikroor

Bhai aage ki kahani post kro kamal ki kahani hai

----------


## pkpasi

रूही रात के किसी पहर में झोपड़ी में जाकर सो गई।


 उसका जहन बुरी तरह से उलझा हुआ था।


 आज दिन भर में पेश आने वाले अजीब-ओ-गरीब हादसों ने उसके सोचने समझने की ताकत को काफी हद तक मुतासिर किया था।




 और उसी कशमो-कश में वो ना जाने कब नींद के आगोश में पहुंच गई।




 सुबह उसकी आंखें काफी देर से खुली।


 वो रेहान की खटिया पर बड़े ही आराम से लेटी हुई थी।


 और उसके जिस्म पर एक मोटा सा कंबल पड़ा हुआ था।


 उसे याद आया कि कल रात उसने ऐसी किसी चीज का इस्तेमाल नहीं किया था।


 वो तो बस यूं ही सो गई थी...
 फिर ये कंबल उसे किसने ओढाया??


 वो सोचने लगी और अचानक जहन के किसी हिस्से में दो काली-काली आंखें नजर आने लगी और उसे फौरन ख्याल आया!!


 कल रात वाला वो इंसान जिसने उसकी जान बचाई थी..
 क्या नाम बताया था उसने?
रेहान!!!
 हां शायद यही नाम बताया था उसने अपना।


 रूही अपने आप में बढ़ बढ़ाते हुए बोली।


 पर इस वक्त झोपड़ी में कोई मौजूद नहीं था।


 रूही बिस्तर से उठी और एक अंगड़ाई ली।


 और वो झोपड़ी से बाहर निकल आई।


 आसमान पर घने बादल छाए हुए थे और किसी भी वक्त जोरदार बारिश हो सकती थी।


 रूही ने इधर उधर नजर दौड़ाई उसकी आंखे रेहान को ढूंढ रही थी।


 पर वो कहीं नजर नहीं आया!
रेहान!
रेहान!
 कहां हैं आप?
रेहान!


 वो बाहर निकलकर रेहान को आवाज देने लगी पर उसका कहीं पता नहीं था।


 शायद वो सुबह तड़के ही कहीं निकल गया था।


 इस जगह से बाहर निकलना रूही को सही नहीं लगा क्योंकि उसे इस जंगल का कोई अंदाजा नहीं था।


 और फिर वो वहशी दरिंदे!


 उसके बारे में सोचते ही रूही ने एक छुरछुरी सी ली!


 अगर कल रेहान वक्त पर ना पहुंचता तो ना जाने उसका क्या होता??


 वो सोचती रही और परेशान होती रही।


 रेहान!
आखिर ये चीज क्या है?


 क्योंकि वो जर्नलिज्म से जुड़ी हुई थी इसलिए लगे-ता- जासूस का जानना फितरती अमल था ये जानने की कोशिश तो वो जरूर करती कि रेहान की सच्चाई क्या है या फिर वो किस जमात से ताल्लुक रखता है?


 वो जल्दी जल्दी चल कर उसी झोपड़ी में दाखिल हुई जहां वो थोड़ी देर पहले सोई हुई थी।
 उसने चारों तरफ नजर दौड़ाई कहीं कोई काबिले-ए-जिक्र चीज तो नजर नहीं आई।


 अलबत्ता उसे सुर्ख म्यान में रखी हुई तलवार जरूर नजर आई जो एक तरफ बड़े ही सलीके से रखी हुई थी।


 रूही को समझते देर न लगी कि ये वही तलवार है जिसे कल रात रेहान ने इस्तेमाल किया था।


 मेरे खुदा!
कल रात उसकी शख्सियत का एक खौफनाक चेहरा मेरे सामने उजागर हुआ था जब वो उन दरिंदों से लड़ रहा था।
 उसकी आंखों में ना ही कोई रहम था और ना ही कोई डर!


 रेहान!
एक ऐसा शख्स जिसके बारे में सोचती रही और उलझती रही।


 फिर आखिरकार बोर होकर वो खुद ही बाहर निकल आई और कल रात जल रहे अलाव के करीब जाकर बैठ गई।


 कोयले ठंडे हो चुके थे...
 वो उन्हें देखने के लिए एक लकड़ी से उन्हे कुरेदने लगी।


टीपपप!
 उसके होठों पर अचानक ही पानी की एक बहुत ठंडी बूंद आ कर गिरी।


 उसने नजरें उठाकर आसमान की तरफ देखा...
 बारिश शुरू हो गई थी...


 वो जल्दी से उठी और दौड़ कर झोपड़ी में घुस गई।


 जरा सी देर में बारिश बहुत ही जोरदार हो गई।




 रुही दरवाजे पर खड़ी रेहान का इंतजार कर रही थी।


 ना जाने क्यो?
उसे रेहान की फिक्र होने लगी!
 इतनी जोरदार बारिश में ना जाने वो बेचारा कब से भीग रहा होगा।


 वो झोपड़ी के दरवाजे पर खड़ी रेहान की राह तक रही थी।
 उसकी नजरें दूर नजर आ रहे पेड़ों पर रेग रही थी।


 वो बारिश थी कि अपनी शिद्दत से हुए जा रही थी।


 कि अचानक ही उसे पेड़ों के बीच से रेहान आता नजर आया।
 रेहान को देखकर रूही के होठों पर एक दिलकश मुस्कुराहट नजर आने लगी।
 रेहान पानी में बुरी तरह से भीगा हुआ था...
 और उसके कंधों पर लकड़ी का एक बड़ा सा गटढा रखा हुआ था।
 रेहान ने वो गटठा एक जगह रख दिया और झोपड़ी की तरफ बढ़ने लगा।


 जैसे ही वो अंदर आया रूही ने मुस्कुराते हुए कहा..
 आप लकड़ियां तो इस अंदाज में उठा लाए जैसे आप पैदाइशी लकड़हारे हो?


रेहान ने खटिया के करीब रखा संदूक खोला और उसमे से एक वजनदार कुल्हाड़ी निकालते हुए कहा...


 सही कहा.
मैं एक लकड़हारा ही हूं।
 और हां मैंने तुम्हारे साथियों का हाल देख लिया है।
 मुझे बड़े ही दुख के साथ ये कहना पड़ रहा है कि उनमें से एक भी जिंदा नहीं बचा।
 जहां तुम्हारे तंबू लगाए गए थे उस जगह अब तुम्हारे साथियों की जली कटी और आधी खाई हुई लाशों के अलावा अब कुछ भी नहीं है।
 और रहा सवाल तुम्हारे इस जंगल से निकलने का तो ये बात जान लो कि वो दरिंदे इस वक्त भी सारे जंगल में दौड़ते फिर रहे हैं और शायद उन्हें खास तौर से तुम्हारी तलाश है।
 मुझे ऐसा लगता है कि वो तुम मे जरूरत से कुछ ज्यादा ही दिलचस्पी ले रहे है।




 रूही अपने साथियों के बारे में सुनकर काफी उदास हो गई।
 दिल के किसी कोने मे उसे उनकी मौत का बहुत अफसोस हो रहा था।


 रेहान के सवाल पर वो मध्यम आवाज में बोली...
 मैं नहीं जानती कि वो मुझ से क्या चाहते है??
 मैं तो बस यहा एक डॉक्यूमेंट्री फिल्म बनाने आई थी मुझे नहीं पता था कि यहां आकर ऐसे हालात का सामना करना पड़ेगा।


 रेहान बड़े ही गौर से रूही की आंखों में देखता हुआ बोला....
 हममममम्...ठीक हैं।
 वक्त और हालात को देखते हुए जैसे भी मुमकिन होगा मैं तुम्हारे यहां से सही सलामत निकलने में तुम्हारी मदद करूंगा।
 पर इसके बदले में जब तक तुम यहा रहोगी तुम्हें यहां के कामों में मेरा हाथ बटाना होगा बोलो मंजूर है!!


रूही कुछ सोचते हुए बोली..


 हां...मंजूर है।
 पर मुझे काम क्या करना होगा??


 रेहान ने सर्द लहजे में कहा खाना बनाना होगा कपड़े धोने होंगे और बर्तन भी।


 रूही गुस्सा कर बोली...
 आपकी ये हिम्मत..
 क्या मैं आपको कोई काम वाली बाई लगती हूं जो आप मुझे ऐसे नौकरों वाले काम बता रहे हैं।


 मैं एक बहुत बड़े घर की इकलौती और लाडली बेटी हूँ....
 मैने अपने घर में अपनी जगह से हिल कर कभी पानी भी नहीं पिया और आप मुझे खाना बनाने को बोल रहे हो!!


 पर ये ना तो तुम्हारा घर है और ना ही तुम यहां किसी की लाडली।
 देखो मुझ अकेले से इतना सब कुछ नहीं हो सकता इसलिए मैं तुम्हें ये राय देता हूं कि तुम ये सब काम कर दिया करो और रही बाहर के काम की बात.....
 जैसे कि शिकार ढूंढना और जलाने के लिए लकड़ियां और इस तरह के बाहर के दूसरे काम मैं कर लिया करूंगा और घरेलू काम तुम कर लेना।




 पर..?
रूही रूआसी होकर बोली..


 पर क्या हुआ?
 रेहान ने रूही से पूछा..


 पर?
मुझे खाना नहीं बनाना आता है जी!
 मैं कैसे बनाऊंगी?
 यह कहकर रूही अपनी गर्दन झुकाए होले होले रोने लगी।


 रोने का अंदाज बिल्कुल बचकाना था जैसे किसी बच्चे को जबरदस्ती वो काम करने को कह दिया है जो उस के फरिश्ते भी नहीं कर सकते।


 शायद वो घबरा गई थी।


 रेहान के होठों पर आज पहली बार एक बड़ी ही प्यारी सी मुस्कुराहट आई थी।


 उस ने मुस्कुराते हुए कहा..
अच्छा ठीक है।
 इसमें रोने की कोई जरूरत नहीं है।
 जो तुम्हें आता है वो काम करना और जो नहीं आता वो मैं सिखा दूंगा।


 फिलहाल आओ हम नाश्ता कर लेते है।


 और रेहान जमीन पर चटाई बिछाकर उस पर बैठ गया और उसके सामने ही रूही भी बैठ गई।


 रेहान ने अपने बड़े से रुमाल को खोला जिसने बहुत से फल थे।


 नाश्ता इन्हीं जंगली फलों पर मुस्तामिल था।


 बाहर बारिश बदस्तूर जारी थी।


 और वो दोनों एक दूसरे की शक्ल देखते हुए खाने लगे।


 खाने के बाद रेहान उठा।


 और वो कुल्हाड़ी लेकर निकल गया।

----------


## pkpasi

ये एक बहुत बड़ी गुफा या कहां जाए कि बहुत बड़े पहाड़ के दमन में बनी हुई बड़ी सी गार थी।

 गार के अंदर का माहौल मानो हजारों साल पुरानी दास्तान सुना रहा हो...
 अंदर की पथरीली दीवारों पर चारों तरफ मशाले जल रही थी जिसमें जलावन के लिए चर्बी का इस्तेमाल किया गया था जिस की बदबू दिमाग चकरा दे रही थी।

 यह एक बहुत विशाल परिसर की तरह  था।

 बीच में ऊंचाई पर एक पत्थर से बना हुआ बहुत बड़ा तख्त रखा हुआ था जिस पर एक बहुत ही अजीब-ओ-गरीब सक्श बैठा हुआ था।
 उसके सिर पर भूरे रंग का एक बहुत ही अजीब तरह का ताज रखा हुआ था जिसमें गहरे काले फिरोजी रंग के मुख्तलिफ किस्म के  नगीने जुड़े हुए थे।
 ये ताज देखकर अंदाजा होता था कि ये शैतान उसके आसपास बैठे हुए तमाम शैतानों का बादशाह होगा।


 आग की तरह जलती हुई अंगारों जैसी आंखें...
 उसकी आंखों से वहशीयत साफ झलक रही थी।
 कद काठी के एतबार से भी वो काफी मजबूत और  जबरदस्त ताकत का मालिक नजर आता था उसके सामने ही एक बहुत बड़ा तांबे का एक बड़ा सा बर्तन रखा हुआ था जिसमे खौलता हुआ पानी था जिस की ऊपरी सतह पर गहरा सफेद धुंआ नजर आ रहा था।
 उस पत्थर के दाएं बाएं एक लाइन से छोटे छोटे तख्त रखे हुए थे जिस पर अलग-अलग तरह के दूसरे वहशी दरिंदे बैठे हुए थे।
 उन शैतानों में से एक अपने तख्त से खड़ा हुआ और आगे आकर थोड़ा सा झुक कहने लगा..
 पिछली रात हमारे 4 बच्चे मारे गए... ए काली दुनिया के शहंशाह...अघोरा!!!
 किसी गुस्ताख आदमजात ने उन्हें गाजर मूली की तरह काट डाला!!!
 हम उसकी तलाश कर रहे हैं पर वो अभी तक हमारे हाथ नहीं आया...
 हम आपसे इल्तजा करते हैं कि आप अपनी काली ताकत से उस गुस्ताख का पता हमें बता दें ताकि हम खुद अपने हाथों से उसे सजा दे सकें!!!!

 अघोरा खामोशी से उस शैतान की बातें सुनता रहा।
 अपनी बात खत्म करके वो शैतान अपनी जगह पर बैठ गया।
 अघोरा खामोशी से उस शैतान की बाते सुनता रहा..
 और उसके बाद अपनी आंखें बंद करके उसने अपने होठों में कुछ मंत्र पढ़े और सामने मौजूद पानी के सफेद धुए पर उसे रेहान नजर आने लगा जिसने बड़ी ही बेरहमी से उसके चार आदमियों को मौत के घाट उतार दिया।

 अघोरा की आंखें गुस्से से कुछ और ज्यादा लाल हो गई..

 उसने अपने गुस्से को काबू में करते हुए शैतानों से कहा...

 ये कोई मामूली आदमजात नहीं है जिसने हमारे बच्चों को कत्ल किया है!!

 क्योंकि इन मामूली लोगों की बाजूओ में वो ताकत नहीं जो हमारा या हमारे बच्चों का बाल भी बांका कर सके!!!

 ये जरूर कोई और है..
 और मैं जल्द ही इसका पता लगा लूंगा ये मेरा वादा है आप सब लोगों से!!!

 इसके बाद सारा गार
 "शैतानी शहंशाह अघोरा जिंदाबाद"
 के नारों से गूंज उठा और वह तमाम छोटे बड़े शैतान वहां से रुखसत हुए।

----------


## pkpasi

ननोता!
टटारिया!
शकाला!

 उनके जाते ही अघोरा जोर से आवाजे देने लगा।

 तख्त के पीछे से तीन नौजवान लड़कियां निकल आई जिनकी खूबसूरती और दिलकशी देखते ही बनती थी।

 ननोता और टटारिया अघोरा के बाई तरफ खड़ी हो गई जबकि शकाला दाई तरफ...

 तुम तीनों में से कोई इस इस लड़के का नाम जानता है??

 उसने उन तीनों की तरफ देखकर सवाल किया..
 ननोता और टटारिया ने अपनी गर्दन ना में हिला दी...

 और बेटी शकाला!!
क्या तुम इसे जानती हो?

शकाला ने बहुत डरते हुए सहमें से लहजे में कहा...
 इनका नाम रेहान है बाबा!!
 और मैं इन्हें बहुत अरसे से जानती हूं!!
 बहुत ही सीधे और अच्छे इंसान है ये!!
 मैंने ये नहीं पूछा कि ये अच्छा है या बुरा?
 और एक बात याद रखो हमारी जमात शैतानों से ताल्लुक रखती है इसलिए आदमजात हमारे लिए हमेशा ही खतरा और मुसीबत होते हैं इसलिए उनका हमारे लिए अच्छा होना किसी मायने में सही जुमला नहीं हो सकता समझी तुम??

 अघोरा सख्त लहजे में शकाला को डांटा..
 जिसे तुम सीधा और अच्छा कह रही हो कल रात इस सीधे लड़के ने हमारे चार आदमियों को मौत के घाट उतार दिया।

 हमारे दूसरे शैतान भाई भी इस बात का बदला इससे जरूर लेंगे इसलिए बेहतर होगा कि तुम इस लड़के से दूर रहो मैं अपनी बेटियों के जाति मामले में दखल देना पसंद नहीं करता पर मैं ये भी पसंद नहीं करूंगा कि तुम्हारा मिलना-जुलना एक आदमजात से हो।

 पर बाबा वो इंसान होते हुए भी उन से बहुत अलग है आपको पता है वो कुछ ही पलों में यहां से वहां पहुंच जाता है..
 वो बड़े बड़े पेड़ों को अपने एक मुक्के से गिरा देता... वो बेपनाह ताकतों का मालिक है..और...और..


  बस.!
अघोरा गुस्से से अपना हाथ उठाकर  बोला।

 मैं इस लड़के को इसके बचपन से जानता हूं हालांकि मैं इस के नाम से वाकिफ नहीं था!!
 मैं जानता हूं कि उसके सिर पर कुछ रूहानी ताकतों का साया है जो हर वक्त इसकी हिफाजत के लिए इसके आसपास मौजूद रहती हैं!!
 पर एक बात जान लो शकाला!!
 वो रूहनी ताकते इतनी ज्यादा ताकतवर भी नहीं है कि अघोरा के कहर-ओ- गजब से इसे बचा सके।
 उसने एक लड़की को हमारे हाथों से छीना है अगर वो तुम्हें मिले तो उसे कह देना कि चुपचाप उस लड़की को  लाकर हमारे हवाले कर दे और हमारे कदमों में गिर कर हम से माफी की भीख मांगे तो शायद हम उसे माफ कर दें वरना हमारे सारे लोग मिलकर आज नहीं तो कल उसे ढूंढ ही निकालेंगे और अगर हमने उसे ढूंढा तो फिर उसके बचने की कोई गुंजाइश बाकी नहीं रह जाएगी।

 क्या तुम जानती हो कि वो कहां और किस तरफ रहता है??

ननन्..नननहह.. नही..बाबा..बस अक्सर ऐसे ही घूमते फिरते मुलाकात हो जाया करती थी।
 उसने कभी नहीं बताया कि वो हमारे जंगल के किस इलाके में रहता है??
 शकाला ने डरते डरते कहा...







 सच कह रही हो?
 अघोरा उसकी आंखों में देखता हुआ बोला..



 हां...बाबा...बिल्कुल सच!!
 अगर मुझे पता होता तो मैं आपको जरूर बता देती।



हममममम!
 ठीक है तुम लोग जा सकती हो।
 अघोरा ने हाथ उठाकर कहा..
और शकाला ननोता और टटोरिया समेत वहां से अपने घर वाले कमरे में चली गई।




 उसके पीछे पीछे ननोता और टटोरिया भी अंदर आई।

 और उन्होंने शकाला के मजाक उड़ाने के से   अंदाज में उससे कहा..

ओह्ह!!!
 तो हमारी छोटी बहन एक कमबखत आदमजात के इश्क में गिरफ्तार है!!
 ननोता ने शकाला को छेड़ते हुए कहा!



 आप इस चक्कर में न हीं पड़े तो अच्छा होगा ननोता!!
 शकाला ने तुरंत कहा..

 बेवकूफ मत बना शकाला तुम हमारी बहन हो!!!

 और वो इंसान हैं और हम चुड़ैलें हैं।
 हम उनका खून पिया करते हैं उनसे मोहब्बत करना हमारा काम नही!
 ननोता ने शकाला को समझाते हुए कहा....






 ये मेरा जाति मामला है ननोता और आपको इसमें दखल देने का कोई हक नहीं है आप ये जान ले!!
शकाला ने चिढ़कर कहा...

 और अगर मैं उस इंसान को खत्म कर दूं या उसे मौत के घाट उतार दूं तब तुम क्या करोगी शकाला??
 ननोता ने भी तेज लहजे में जवाब दिया।



 आप और रेहान को खत्म करोगी??
 भूल जाइए सबसे पहले मैंने खुद ही ये कोशिश की थी और मैं नाकाम रही।
 अगर आप उसे हाथ भी लगा पाई तो मैं जिंदगी भर आपके नाम गुलामी लिख दू ये मेरा वादा है आप से !!!



 ठीक है ये तो वक्त ही बताएगा शकाला कि कौन किसके हाथों मारा जाता है।
 ननोता ने चिढ़कर कहा.....


 मुझे उस वक्त का इंतजार रहेगा ननोता!!
 शकाला ने ननोता से कहा और वो उस कमरे से बाहर निकल गई।

----------


## pkpasi

बारिश तकरीबन बंद हो चुकी थी और आसमान में बादल कुछ इस तरह छट चुके थे जैसे दूध में मलाई छट जाती है।

पर इस बारिश की वजह से जंगल का ये माहौल और भी ज्यादा खुशनुमा सा लग रहा था।

 मुख्तलिफ किस्म के पेड़ों की आवाजें सारे जंगल में मानो एक सुरीला सा नगमा पेश कर रही थी और कोयल की सुरीली और दिलकश आवाज मानो कानों मे मिठास घोले जा रही थी।

 रूही को ये माहौल बड़ा रूमान भरा लग रहा था।
 उसे लग रहा था कि काश उसका भी कोई हमसफ़र होता और इस वक्त  उसके साथ और  दिल मे रूमान(रोमांस) पैदा कर देने वाले इस हसीन मौसम में उसका साथ देता...
वो उसके पहलू में अपने वजूद को डूबा देती और उसके आगोश में शमा जाती!!!
 वो अपने हाथों से उसकी जुल्फें संवारता...और...और..



 कल रात के बर्तन अभी तक पडे है जाओ जाकर उन्हें धो लो।
 अचानक उसके पीछे से रेहान की आवाज आई और वो अपने सपनों की उस हसीन दुनिया से बाहर आ गई!!


 रेहान की आवाज इस वक्त उसे जहर लग रही थी।
 कहां वो अपने हमसफ़र के बारे में सोच रही थी...
और कहा ये पत्थर दिल इंसान...
 ना ही सीने में दिल रखा है और ना ही कोई जज्बात!
 अकेले बिना कोई ताल्लुक बनाए भला कोई कैसे रह सकता है?

 वो अक्सर रेहान का चेहरा देखती उसके चेहरे पर ना ही कोई हंसी का असर होता और ना ही किसी तरह का कोई भाव नजर आता था।

 वो अक्सर सोचती कि शायद दिल के साथ रेहान का चेहरा भी पत्थर का ही है इसलिए उस पर कोई असर या भाव नजर नही आता।

 बस हमेशा ही उदास मायूस सा नजर आता है।
गहरी काली आंखों में जाने क्या था?
दर्द..गुस्सा..नफरत..   जाने क्या?
 वो इस घने जंगल में अकेला क्यों रहता है??
 क्या उसके सारे जज्बात..दिल के अरमान मर चुके है?
 वरना वो कम से कम एक बार तो मेरी तरफ निगाहें उठाकर जरूर देखता!!

रूही झोपड़ी के बाहर पानी की नान के पास बैठ गई और बर्तन धोने लगी।

 सामने ही रेहान अपने हाथों में कुल्हाड़ी लिए लकड़ी के एक बड़े से कोढ को काट रहा था।

 रूही की निगाहें कभी-कभी उस पर पड़ जाती और वो उसे सिर से पांव तक देखकर रह जाती।

 ना जाने कैसा इंसान है?
 मेरी तरफ देखता भी नही..
 मैं भी हुस्न में कुछ कम हसीन तो नहीं हूं!!
 वहां शहर में तो इसके जैसे सैकडो लडके मरा करते हैं मुझ पर!
 पता नहीं ये कौन सी मिट्टी का बना हुआ है?
रूही अपने आप मे बड़बडाने लगी...


 और दरसल हकीकत थी भी यही।
 हुस्न के  मामले में रूही किसी से कम न थी।
 शहरी माहौल में पली-बढ़ी थी जहां पर गर्लफ्रेंड बॉयफ्रेंड आम सी बात थी।
 और अपनी कॉलेज लाइफ में ऐसे कई केस हैंडल भी कर चुकी थी।
 लड़कों को अपने इशारे पर कैसे नचाया जाता है ये उसे बड़े अच्छे तरीके से आता था।
 पर रेहान एक अकेला ऐसा केस था जो अब तक उसको समझ नहीं आया था।

----------


## pkpasi

आखिर उसने हिम्मत करके रेहान से पूछ ही लिया।

 आप इस घने जंगल में अकेले रहते हैं आपको डर नहीं लगता?


 रेहान का कुल्हाड़ी वाला हाथ अचानक रुक गया!!
 उसने एक पल के लिए रूही की आंखों में देखा और दोबारा लकड़ी काटने लगा!!!
 वो कुल्हाड़ी से लकड़ी पर एक जबरदस्त वार करता हुआ बोला।


 डर?
यहां किस बात का डर?

 अगर आपको यहां अकेले कुछ हो गया तो??
 यहां आपकी जान को उन वहशियो से खतरा होगा ना जिन्होंने मुझ पर हमला किया था।


 अच्छा तो तुम ये कहना चाहती हो कि कहीं वो मुझ पर हमला करके मुझे जान से ना मार दे...है ना??

 हां मैं यही कहना चाहती हूं।
 आपको उन से डर नहीं लगता क्या?


 क्या करेंगे वो मेरा?
 ज्यादा से ज्यादा मार ही डालेंगे ना!!
 और मौत का डर तो उन्हें होता है जिन्हें जिंदगी की चाहत होती है!
 जब जिंदगी हसीन होती है तो उससे प्यार हो जाता है और मौत से डर लगने लगता है।
पर जिस इंसान को जिंदगी से प्यार नहीं होता वो भला मौत से क्यों डरेगा?


 भला ऐसा क्यों?
 आपको अपनी जिंदगी से प्यार नहीं है क्या?
 अच्छे खासे जिन्दा है आप तो?


रेहान के होठों पर एक मुस्कुराहट सी आ गई..पर मुस्कुराहट के इस अंदाज को रूही समझ नहीं पाई!!
 मै..
मै तो कब का मर चुका हूं रूही!
 रूह नहीं बस्ती मेरे इस जिस्म में..
 क्योंकि मजहब खुदकुशी की इजाजत नहीं देता इसलिए अपने कंधों पर उस बोझ को लिए फिरता हूं जिसे लोग जिंदगी कहते है।



 रेहान के ये लफ्ज सुनकर रूही को ऐसा महसूस हुआ कि सारे जहान का दर्द इन लफ्जो मे समा गया हो जो रेहान की जबान से निकले थे।
 और उसे रेहान की उस मुस्कुराहट का मतलब भी पता चला!
 जो असल मे मुस्कुराहट नहीं बल्कि एक दर्द भरी आह थी एक फरियाद जो ना कहते हुए भी उस तक पहुंच गई।



 खुदा के लिए ऐसा ना कहिए रेहान...
 रूही तड़प कर बोली...
 जिंदगी खुदा का दिया हुआ एक नायाब तोहफा है जिसकी आप नाकदरी कर रहे है...
 शायद आपको कभी किसी से मोहब्बत नहीं हुई वरना आप जानते कि मोहब्बत में दुनिया कितनी खूबसूरत और हसीन हो जाती है और इंसान खुद-ब-खुद अपनी जिंदगी से प्यार करने लगता है।



 मोहब्बत?
रेहान के होठों पर एक जहरीली मुस्कुराहट आ गई।


 मोहब्बत दर्द का दूसरा नाम है!
 मोहब्बत आज की दुनिया में किलो के भाव बिकती है...
 मोहब्बत दिल से नहीं दौलत से की जाती है..
 मोहब्बत सिर्फ और सिर्फ अपनी हवस बुझाने का एक बेहतरीन तरीका है।
 मोहब्बत आज के दौर में दौलत मांगती है सिर्फ और सिर्फ दौलत...
 जिस इंसान की जेब जितनी ज्यादा गर्म होती है वो उतनी ही ज्यादा मोहब्बत का हकदार होता है।

 जाओ रूही ये मोहब्बत जैसे धोखे और फरेब का नाम उसके सामने लेना जो आज भी इन वाहियात चीजों में यकीन रखते हो।

 मोहब्बत मे सिवाय दर्द के कुछ नहीं मिलता..
 कुछ नहीं देती ये मोहब्बत...
 कुछ भी नही!
सिवाय..दुख..तकलीफ..द  ्द..के कुछ और सिला नहीं मिलता मोहब्बत से...
 कुछ नहीं मिलता..कुछ नहीं मिलता..रूही.. कुछ नही....


 यह कहते-कहते रेहान की आवाज भर्राने लगी शायद वो कुछ ज्यादा ही जज्बाती हो गया था।
 और वो अपनी कुल्हाड़ी वहीं छोड़ कर आगे बढ़ गया।

सुनिये... रुकिए मेरी बात तो सुन लीजिए...
 रूही उसे आवाज देती रही पर रेहान नही रुका।


 रूही को इस बात का एहसास जरूर हो गया था कि शायद अनजाने में उसने रेहान की दुखती रग पर हाथ रख दिया।

 कोई ना कोई ऐसी वजह जरूर है जिसने रेहान के दिल में मोहब्बत के लिए इतना जहर भर दिया है।
 पर ऐसी क्या वजह हो सकती है??

 अचानक रूही के जहन में एक बिजली सी कौन थी!
 तो क्या रेहान भी किसी से मोहब्बत करते थे?
 और वो मोहब्बत इतनी गहरी थी कि उसमें नाकाम होने पर रेहान ने अपने आप को तबाह कर डाला और यूं जंगलों की खाक छानता फिर रहा है?

 ये और इस जैसे कई सवाल रूही के जहन में आने लगे पर इनके जवाब सिर्फ और सिर्फ रेहान ही दे सकता था।

 न जाने क्यो रूही का दिल रेहान के लिए बहुत दुखने लगा।

 ये इंसान कितना गहरा है और इसके ना जाने ऐसे कितने राज हैं जो मैं अभी तक नहीं जान पाई!!!

 रूही यही सब सोचते सोचते अपने काम में मशरूफ हो गई।

----------


## pkpasi

रेहान अपनी झोपड़ी से काफी दूर निकल आया था।

 वो पास ही के एक पहाड़ नुमा टीले पर चढ़ा उसी टीले पर एक घना पीपल का दरख्त भी था।
 ये जगह बाकी जगहों से जरा ऊंचाई पर थी इसलिए यहां से सारे जंगल का तकरीबन हर हिस्सा नजर आता है।
 रेहान उस पीपल के दरख्त की जड़ों के करीब से टिक कर बैठ गया।

 नजरों के सामने घना सा जंगल था..
 और उसकी निगाहें दूर जंगलों के आखिरी सिरे पर मौजूद ऊंचे ऊंचे पहाड़ों पर रेग रही थी।

 वो बहुत उदास था..
 आज रूही से कुछ ऐसी बातें हो गई थी जिसकी वजह से उसके पुराने जख्म फिर से ताजा हो गए थे।

 पुराने ख्यालों के मानो धमाके से हो रहे थे उसके जहन में....

 उसकी अब तक की जिंदगी उसकी आंखों के सामने मानो एक खुली किताब की तरह सफा-दर-सफा उसे नजर आने लगी।

 इस किताब का सबसे बेहतरीन हिस्सा था?


 नेहा!!
 उसने अपने दिल में कहा...

 नेहा!
एक ऐसी लड़की जिसने उसे मोहब्बत करनी सिखाई..

 नेहा!
एक ऐसी लड़की जिसके लिए वो सारी दुनिया से तनहा लड़ सकता था...

 नेहा!
जिसे वो अपनी सच्ची मोहब्बत का इकरार कर चुका था...

 नेहा!
जो इस भरी दुनिया में कभी उसे तन्हा महसूस नहीं होने देती थी...

 नेहा!
जिसके लिए वो सांसे लेता था...

 नेहा!
जिसके लिए उसका दिल धड़कता था...

 पर इसके बदले में उसे क्या मिला?

 बेवफाई...धोखा और मोहब्बत की इस जंग में एक करारी हार..
 उसने सोचा था कि....



 उसके बाद उसने इस दुनियादारी से किनारा कशी कर ली और जगलो मे आकर रहने लगा।
 अब वो इन सारे जज्बातों से बरी हो चुका था।

 अब ना ही उसे ख़ुशी का एहसास था ना ही उसे कोई तकलीफ!

 फिर कुछ दिनों पहले रूही से मुलाकात हुई...

 वो किस्सा भी अजीब था..
वो सोचने लगा..

 आमतौर पर ऐसे हालात तो हिंदी फिल्म मे होने चाहिए जिसने वो किसी लड़की को बचाता है।

 पर यहां मामला जरा अलग था।

 रेहान सोचता रहा और उसे अपने आप पर हंसी आने गई।

 उसने अपने दिल में कहा..
 ऐसा लगता है कि अब मैं जल्द ही किसी कहानी का किरदार बनकर रह जाऊंगा।

 और कोई लेखक मेरी इन तकलीफों को बड़े ही मजे ले ले कर अपनी कलम से सफेद कागज पर कलमबंद कर देगा।

ओहह्.. मैं भी क्या बेकार की बातें लेकर बैठ गया।

 ये लेखक तो होते ही हैं नाकारा और बेवकूफ...

 कोई काम के नहीं होते इसलिए तो टेबल कुर्सी पर बैठकर बस लिखा करते हैं और इसके अलावा इन्हें आता भी क्या होगा।
 निकम्मे नाकारा कहीं के...

 वो इन्ही अल्फाजों के साथ तमाम लेखक बिरादरी की शान में कसीदे पढ़ता रहा।

 जरा देर में ख्यालात का सीलसिला भटककर   नेहा की तरफ चला गया।

 वो फिर से उन्हीं ख्यालों में डूब गया..

 नेहा ने आखिर मुझे क्यों ठुकरा दिया...
 मुझसे ऐसा बर्ताव किया!

 वो यही सब सोचता रहा औरऔर इस सोच की वजह से उसकी तकलीफ और ज्यादा बढ़ गई।

रेहान!






 अचानक उसके पीछे से एक आवाज आई!!!


 इस आवाज से रेहान चौकन्ना और ख्यालात की दुनिया से वापस असल दुनिया में आ गया।

 आवाज कुछ जानी पहचानी थी..
 उसने पलट कर देखा..

 रेहान की आंखें हैरत से फटी की फटी रह गई!


 ये..ये..
ये..तो नेहा है।

 उसने जल्दी से कहा!
तत..त...तुम?
 तुम यहां क्या कर रही हो?




नेहा आगे बढ़ी और बड़े ही दिलकश अंदाज से मुस्कुराती हुई बोली...

 यही सवाल मैं आपसे भी कर सकती हूं??
 आप यहां तन्हा इस घने जंगल में क्या कर रहे हैं रेहान

----------


## pkpasi

अब मैं यहीं रहता हूं...
 पास ही मेरी एक झोपड़ी भी है..
 पर तुम्हारा यू तन्हा इस घने जंगल मे इस तरह आना....


 बात कुछ समझ नहीं आई नेहा??
 उसने सवालिया निगाहों से नेहा की तरफ देखते हुए सवाल किया...














 मैं बस आपको ढुढती हुई यहां चली आई रेहान...
 आपकी मोहब्बत ने मुझे इतना बेचैन कर दिया कि आपके लिए अपना सब कुछ छोड़कर इन जंगलो मे चली आई।
 क्या आप मुझे अपनाएंगे रेहान??
 मैं आपके बिना नहीं रह सकती रेहान..
 नेहा की आंखों में आंसू आ गए....
 आप कुछ बोलते क्यों नहीं  अब मैं आ गई हूं तो आप मुझे अपनाएंगे ना?
 बोलिए...कुछ बोलते क्यों नही आप?
 बोलिए ना...




 नेहा के आंसू देख कर रेहान का दिल पसीझ गया।




ओहह... नेहा क्या तुम सच कह रही हो?
सच कहूं तो मुझे यकीन नहीं आ रहा कि ये सपना है या हकीकत!




 नेहा आगे बढ़कर जहान से लिपट गई..
 और रेहान ने भी उसे बडे ही मोहब्बत भरे अंदाज में अपने सीने से लगा लिया।






ओहह.. रेहान मैं सच कह रही हूं।
 मैं सच में आपसे बेइंतहा मोहब्बत करती हूं..
 और ये सब सपना नहीं बल्कि एक जीती जागती हकीकत है।




 रेहान बहुत खुश था आज उसके आगोश में उसकी सच्ची मोहब्बत नेहा थी।
 वो बड़े ही प्यार से उसकी रेशमी जुल्फों में अपने हाथ फिरा रहा था....
 और नेहा उसके सीने से चिपकी उसमें समा जाना चाहती थी।
 रेहान को अपनी गर्दन पर नेहा की गर्म सांसों का एहसास हो रहा था जो बड़ा ही मस्ती भरा था।






 पर अचानक ही ये एहसास तकलीफ में बदल गया!!


 रेहान को यूं महसूस हुआ जैसे उसकी गर्दन में गर्म फौलाद के छोटे-छोटे टुकड़े गाड़ दिए गए हो और वो धीरे-धीरे अंदर की तरफ और ज्यादा धसते चले जा रहे है।




 तकलीफ की शिद्दत कुछ इस तरह बढ़ गई कि उसने नेहा के बाल पकड़कर उसको अपने से अलग करने की कोशिश की पर वो किसी जोक की तरह उस से चिपकी रही।




 रेहान को ऐसी जबरदस्त तकलीफ का अहसास होने लगा मानो कोई तेजाब की बूंदे कतरा कतरा उसकी गर्दन के उन सुरखो से अंदर डाल रहा हूं!




व
 दर्द और तकलीफ की शिद्दत से वो चीख उठा और उसने फौरन ही नेहा के बालों को पूरी ताकत से पकड़कर पीछे की तरफ एक जोरदार झटका दिया!


इस झटके के साथ नेहा रेहान से हमसे अलग हो गई।






 पर ये क्या?
ये...ये..
ये तो नेहा नहीं थी..
 ये तो कोई और ही भला थी!
 जिसके होंठो पर रेहान का खून लगा हुआ था और जो बड़े ही वहशी अंदाज में मुस्कुरा रही थी।




 मुस्कुराते वक्त उसके होंठों से अनार की तरह इसके दांत भी नजर आ रहे थे जो खून से तर थे।




 ये खून रेहान का था..
 उसने धोखे से रेहान की गर्दन पर वार किया था।




 रेहान अपनी गर्दन टटोलने लगा...
 उसकी गर्दन पर बाईं तरफ दांतों से काटने के चार गहरे गहरे निशान थे जिनसे अभी तक खून रिस रहा था।




 रेहान ने गुस्से से उस बला की तरफ देखा..
 और सख्त लहजे में सवाल किया!


 कौन है तू?
और यहां क्यों आई थी?








 लड़की बड़े ही वहशियाना अंदाज में मुस्कुराई...


 मै?
मै ननोता हूं ननोता।
 शैतान अघोरा की सबसे बड़ी बेटी...
 मैंने कसम खाई थी कि मैं तेरा खून जरूर पियूंगी और तुझे जान से मार डालूंगी!
 और देख मैंने तेरा खून पी लिया और अपनी आधी कसम पूरी कर ली।
 अब बस सोच रही हूं कि तुझे जान से कैसे मारूं?








 रेहान मुस्कुराते हुए बोला...
 अच्छा तो आप ननोता है!
 यानी रिश्ते में आप शकाला की बाजी(दीदी) हुई।
 देखिए नानौता बाजी किसी बेचारे इंसान को यू रूप बदलकर छलना और उसके जज्बातों से खेलना अच्छी बात नहीं है।
 अगर आप शकाला की बहन ना होती तो मैं आपका वो हाल करता कि आइंदा आप  कभी अपना रूप बदलने के बारे में सोचती तक नही।


चुपकर बदजात इंसान...
 तू हमें अपनी गंदी जुबान से बाजी बुला रहा है।




 मैं अपने बुजुर्गों का हमेशा से ही आदर करता हूं ननोता बाजी.....
 रेहान ने छेड़ने वाले अंदाज में कहा...
 आपको शर्म नहीं आई इस तरह मेरी महबूबा बनकर मेरे गले लग गई आप?


 खामोश बदजात कही के...
 ननोता आपे से बाहर हो गई...
 तेरी हिम्मत कैसे हुई हमारा नाम लेने की अभी बताती हूँ...
 तेरा सिर धड़ से अलग ना कर दिया तो कहना।






 और ननोता आगे बढ़ी....


 रेहान के हाथ फौरन हवा में बुलंद हुए और उसने अपनी एक उंगली को गोल आकार में घुमाया।


 फौरन ही ननोता के चारों तरफ पानी का एक बहुत बड़ा बुलबुला बन गया और ननोता उसमे कैद हो गई।


 रेहान ने अपनी उंगली को ऊपर की तरफ हरकत दी तो ननोता उस बुलबुले समेत हवा में बुलंद हो गई।


 ननोता ने बहुत हाथ पैर मारे पर पर वो उस बुलबुले से बाहर नही आ पाई।




 ठीक है रेहान...
तूने मुझे कैद तो कर लिया पर उस जहर का कोई तोड़ नहीं जो थोड़ी देर पहले मैंने तेरे जिस्म में डाल दिया था।
 तू बहुत जल्द ही उस जहर के असर से तड़प तड़प कर मर जाएगा याद रखना मेरी ये बात।




 अच्छा.।अच्छा...याद रखूंगा..
 अब आप मेहरबानी करके यहां से तशरीफ ले जाइए।
 और रेहान ने अपनी उंगली को एक जोरदार झटका दिया।
 और पानी का वो बुलबुला हवा में बुलंद होकर तेजी से उड़ता हुआ जंगल की उन्हीं पहाड़ियों की तरफ जाने लगा जैसे कोई वॉलीबॉल हो जिसे बड़ी ही जोर से हिट किया गया हो।




 ननोता गायब हो चुकी थी...


 उसके जाते ही रेहान तड़प कर जमीन पर गिर पड़ा।


 शायद ननोता के जहर ने अपना असर दिखाना शुरू कर दिया था।


 जिस्म मे दर्द कुछ इस कदर बढ़ गया कि चलना भी दूभर हुआ जा रहा था।


 रेहान कैसे भी किसी तरह रेंगता हुआ अपनी झोपड़ी तक पहुंचा।






 रूही!
रूही!
 उसने कपकपाते होठों से रूही को पुकारा...


 रूही शायद अंदर कोई काम कर रही थी।
 रेहान की आवाज सुनकर वो फौरन दौड़ी चली आई।


क्या हुआ?
 उसने आते ही पूछा!


 रूही ने देखा कि रेहान सामने वाले पेड़ को किसी तरह पकड़े खड़े रहने की कोशिश कर रहा था।
 पर उसके पांव डगमगा रहे थे..
 पर उसके पांव डगमगा रहे हैं...
 उसने देखा कि रेहान का चेहरा दर्द और तकलीफ की शिद्दत से लाल हो चुका है आंखे वीरान वीरान सी नजर आ रही है!
 और गर्दन से गाढ़ा गाढ़ा खून बह कर उसकी कमीज के ऊपरी हिस्से को लाल रंग में डुबोए दे रहा है।




 रूही ने जब रेहान की ये हालत देखी तो वो डर के मारे कांप सी गई!!




 रेहान से अब खड़े नहीं रहा जा रहा था उसने अपने घुटने टेक दिए और वहीं बैठ गया।




 रूही दौड़ कर आगे बढी और उसने रेहान के दोनों बाजू मजबूती से पकड़ लिए और उसे झझोडती हुई बोली....


 ये...ये क्या हो गया है आपको?
ये... ये आपकी गर्दन से इतना खून क्यों बह रहा है?


 रेहान दर्द से कपकपाती हुई आवाज में बोला..
मुमम.... मुझ में खड़े रहने की ताकत नही बची है रूही!!
मममु... मुझे सहारा देकर अंदर ले चलो.....


 रूही ने किसी तरह रेहान को खड़ा किया और अपने कंधे पर उसका दाया बाजू रखकर उसे सहारा देते हुए नरम लहजे में बोली....








 आप अपना वजन मुझपर डाल दीजिए..
 मैं आपको सहारा देती हू।


 और वो रेहान को सहारा देती हुई झोपड़ी के अंदर ले आई और खटिया पर लिटा दिया।




रूही ने सबसे पहले रेहान के कीचड़ से कीचड़ से लथपथ जूते निकालें उसके बाद वो उसकी कमीज के बटन खोलने लगी....
 किसी तरह कमीज़ रेहान के जिस्म से अलग की और उसकी गर्दन को गौर से देखने लगी..
 खून काफी बढ़ चुका था और रेहान होश और बेहोशी के बीच की दुनिया में घूम रहा था उसकी आंखें कभी बंद होती तो कभी खुलने लगती।


 रेहान की ऐसी हालत देखकर रूही की आंखों से आंसू निकल आए...
 वो रोने लगी और रोते-रोते उसने रेहान से कहा...
 कुछ तो बताइए आपको हुआ क्या है?
 मै...मै...क्या करू आपके लिए?
ये... ये जख्म तो बहुत गहरा मालूम पड़ता है।
 अल्ला मिया!
 मुफ्त में इतना खून जाया हो रहा है..
 मैं क्या करूं मेरे खुदा!
 मैं कैसे इनकी जान बचाऊं?
 कुछ बोलिए ना रेहान मैं क्या करूं?
 त
रूही ने अपने कपकपाते हुए होठों से रोते कहा।




 रेहान ने अपनी आंखें खोली और कपकपाती हुई आवाज मे बोला...
मम.... मुझे...जहर दिया...गया है..रूही...
 शायद...उसका...असर हो...चुका है
 जहर...मेरे..पूरे
 जिस्म...मे..फैल.. चुका..है.. अब..मै..शायद..नही..बच...  पाऊंगा..मुझे..अफसोस.  .है कि ...मैं ..तुम्हारे...लिए कुछ ..ना...कर...सका...रूही..म  झे...माफ..कर..दो..
रूही रोते हुए बोली..
 आपको खुदा का वास्ता है रेहान आप ऐसी बातें मत कीजिए..
 आपको कुछ नहीं होगा...
 मैं कहती हूं आपको कुछ नहीं हो सकता।
रूही तकरीबन चीखते हुए बोली...




 दर्द के इस एहसास में भी रेहान के होठों पर एक हल्की सी मुस्कुराहट तैर गई।
 और उसके बाद रेहान बेहोश हो गया..


 रूही दीवानों की तरह कभी रेहान का चेहरा देखती और कभी गर्दन पर मौजूद उसका वो जख्म जिस से लगातार खून रिस रहा था।

----------


## pkpasi

क्या किया जाए?
अब क्या किया जाए?

रूही का जहन लगातार यही सोचे जा रहा था।



 रूही एक गीले कपड़े से रेहान का जख्म साफ करने लगी!!

 ध्यान से देखने पर उसे पता चला कि जख्म किसी के दांतो के काटने से बना है।

 अचानक उसके जहन में एक ख्याल बिजली की तरह कौन्धा...


 तो क्या इन्हें भी उन वहशियो ने जख्मी किया है  जिनसे रूही खुद बचती हुई यहा तक पहुंची थी।

 हो ना हो?
यही बात हो सकती है।

 फिर अब तक तो ये जहर तो इनकी रगों में दौड़ने लगा होगा?
 रूही अपने दिल में सोचने लगी।


इन्हे बचाने का एक ही रास्ता है!
 क्या करूं मेरे खुदा मुझे कुछ समझ नहीं आ रहा??
 वह तकरीबन अपने बाल नोचते हुए बोली..

 मैंने अब्बू से वादा किया था कि मैं अपनी असलियत कभी किसी पर जाहिर नहीं करूंगी!

 पर आज मेरे सामने वो इंसान जिंदगी से दूर जा रहा है जिसने मेरी जान बचाई है मेरी....
 क्या मैं इसे अपनी आंखों के सामने जहर की इस तकलीफ से तड़प-तड़प कर मर जाने दू।


 नही...नही..नही...
 मैं इतनी बड़ी कुत्तिया नहीं हूं जो एहसान का बदला एहसान से ना उतार सकूं।
मैं इन्हें जरूर बचाने की कोशिश करूंगी चाहे इस काम में मेरी जान ही क्यों ना चली जाए।

 रूही फैसला ले चुकी थी...

 उसने पास ही पड़ी एक काली चादर उठाई और उसे अपने कंधों मे दोनों तरफ लपेटकर खटिया पर आ गई जिस पर रेहान लेटा था!

 दोनों घुटने रेहान के पेट के दाएं बाएं रखकर रेहान के ऊपर चढ़ गई और अपने दोनों बाजुओं को हवा में उठाया और चादर को फैलाते हुए रेहान के ऊपर धीरे-धीरे झुकने लगी।

 अचानक ही रूही की आंखों का रंग काले से बदलकर गहरा नीला हो गया यहां तक की आंखों की सफेद पुतलियों का रंग भी बदल कर गहरे नीले रंग में तब्दील हो गया।


 अब रूही ने अपने दोनों हाथ रेहान के सीने पर रखे फिर एक हाथ उठाकर रेहान के चेहरे को अपनी तरफ किया और उसे बड़ी ही मीठी निगाहों से देखने लगी।
 ना जाने क्यों रेहान के चेहरे को देखते ही वो मुस्कुराने लगी।

 इस पाकीजा चेहरे को रूही का आखरी सलाम!

 हो सकता है कि इस अमल(क्रिया) के बाद मेरी रूह मेरे जिस्म का साथ छोड़ दे!

या अगर मैं बच भी जाऊं तो मेरी असलियत मालूम होने पर तुम मुझे ठुकरा दो!

 पर यकीन मानो मैंने ऐसा जानबूझकर नहीं किया..
 मैंने ऐसा जानबूझकर नहीं किया रेहान।


 काश! मैं कभी तुम्हारे बारे में कुछ जान पाती रेहान!

 जिंदगी में पहला ऐसा मर्द मिला जो कुछ ना होकर भी मेरा सब कुछ बन बैठा है।

 इतना कहते हुए रूही रेहान की गर्दन पर झुकी उसकी गर्म सांसे रेहान की गर्दन से टकरा रही थी।

 अचानक रूही के थरथराते होठ खुलने लगे और उसके मोती की लड़यों जैसे सफेद और खूबसूरत दांतो मे से दाएं बाएं दो नुकीले दांतो की लंबाई खुद-ब-खुद बढ़ने लगी!

रूही ने फौरन ही अपने वो दो नोकीले दांत रेहान के उस जख्म में गड़ा दिए और उल्टी साँसे खींचकर रेहान के जिस्म में मौजूद जहर खींच कर खुद अपने हलक से नीचे उतरने लगी..
 कम से कम 10 मिनट तक वो किसी जोक की तरह रेहान की गर्दन से चिपकी पड़ी रही।


 आखिर उसने अपने होठ रेहान की गर्दन से अलग किए...
 उसके होंठ गहरे नीले पड चुके थे और चेहरा भी बेजान और मुरझाया हुआ सा हो चुका था आंखे वीरान वीरान सी जिसमें जिंदगी की कोई रौनक मौजूद नहीं थी।

 मैंने अप..अपनी मोहब्बत का फर्ज अदा कर दिया रेहान..
 अब आगे आप...जो भी फैसला करेंगे..
 मुझे...मंजूर होगा..

 रूही इतना कहते हुए रेहान के ऊपर ही बेहोश हो गई।

 जानिशारी का ये अंदाज बहुत निराला था पर शायद ही कोई उसे समझ पाए।


 ये थी एक मोहब्बत की इम्तिहा......

----------


## pkpasi

रेहान की रूह उसे जमीन-ओ-आसमान के बीच झूमती हुई सी महसूस होने लगी थी उसे यू महसूस हुआ कि उसकी रूह किसी हल्के से एहसास के अमजगाह सी बनकर रह गई है।
 उसे फरिश्तों के सफेद परो की ठंडी छांव महसूस होने लगी और उसका दिल अजामते रब के गीत गाने लगा।


 उसने सोचा कि शायद अब जाकर दुख और तकलीफ से भरी इस जिंदगी से उसे निजात मिल जाएगी।
 इसी ख्यालात के चलते उसे अपने जिस्म पर एक हल्के नर्म-ओ-नाजुक बोझ का एहसास हुआ।


बोझ?
 किसी बोझ या तकलीफ का अहसास तो जिस्म पर हुआ करता है रूह पर नही!
 फिर ये कैसा दर्द और कैसा एहसास..


 इसी के चलते अचानक उसने अपनी आंखें खोली!


 एक भीनी भीनी सी खुशबूदार महक उसके नथुनों से टकराई!
 और एक नरमो और गुराज से बोझ का उसे पता चला?
 ये किसी मखमली जिस्म की मालकिन का बोझ था उसके जिस्म पर!
 और ये कोई और नहीं रूही थी जो बड़े ही आराम से रेहान की जिस्म से चिट्ठी पडी हुई थी।




 रेहान को इस बात पर हैरत हुई कि भला रूही इस हालत में उसके बिस्तर पर क्या कर रही है?


 और फिर उसे जरा देर पहले के सारे हालात अपनी आंखों के सामने नजर आने लगे कि किस तरह से वो जहर की शिद्दत से तड़पता हुआ यहां तक पहुंचा था।


 उसने अपनी गर्दन को टटोल कर देखा जहां ननोता के काटने से जख्म सा बन गया था।
 पर अब वहां ऐसा कुछ नहीं था...
 वो जगह बिल्कुल ऐसी दिखाई दे रही थी मानो वहां कभी कोई जख्म रहा ही ना हो।


 तो क्या रूही ने?
 एक ख्याल बिजली की तरह उसके जहन मे कौंधा।


 किसी भी यक्षिणी के जहर का तोड़ सिर्फ और सिर्फ एक दूसरी यक्षिणी ही कर सकती है।
 आमतौर पर ऐसा नहीं हुआ करता क्योंकि उसके लिए उस दूसरी यक्षिणी को वो जहर खूद पीना पड़ता है जिसमें उसकी जान भी चली जाती है।


 और यक्षणियाँ इतनी खुदगर्ज हुआ करती हैं कि वो ऐसा कभी करती?


 तो क्या रूही भी एक?


 नही...नही?
ऐसा नहीं हो सकता!
 अगर ऐसा होता तो रूही अब तक मेरी निगाहों से बच नहीं पाती।


 रेहान की ताकतों में एक खास ताकत ये भी थी कोई भी गैर मामूली ताकत या शख्सियत जो फितरत से हटके हुआ करती थी उसकी नजरों में आ जाती थी।
  फिर रूही उसकी आंखों से अब तक कैसे बची थी?


 रूही..रूही!
उसने रूही को आवाज़ देनी शुरू की पर वो उसके जिस्म पर बिना किसी हरकत के पड़ी रही..
 रेहान ने फौरन उसे अपने ऊपर से हटाकर दोबारा अपनी जगह लिटा दिया।


 रेहान ने रूबी को हिला डुला कर देखा पर उसके जिस्म में कोई हरकत नजर नहीं आई और गौर से देखने पर उसने ये देखा कि रूही के होठ नीले पड चुके हैं और चेहरे पर भी गहरा पीला पन सा नजर आने लगा है यहां तक कि हाथों की उंगलियों के नाखून भी नीले पड चुके थे।
 रेहान को रूही की बड़ी फिक्र होने लगी क्योंकि यह सारी अलामते किसी तेज किस्म के जहर की ही हो सकती थी।






 उसे समझते देर नहीं लगी कि रूही ने वो काम कर दिया है जिसके बारे में वो कभी सोच भी नहीं सकता था।


 यानी कि रूही ने उसके जिस्म का जहर अपने अंदर खींच लिया है और थोड़ी देर पहले जिस हालात में रेहान था अब रूही खुद उसी हालत में थी।


 बेवकूफ....पागल लड़की... तूने ऐसा क्यों किया??
 वह तकरीबन चीखते हुए बोला।


 मुझे बचाने के लिए अपनी जान दांव पर लगा दी?
 पर क्यो?
 ऐसा क्यों किया तुमने रूही?
 क्यों किया ऐसा?
 वह रूआसा होकर बोलो।




 पर उसके सवालों के जवाब देने के लिए रूही इस वक्त होश में नहीं थी।


 रेहान ने देखा कि अब रुही का जिस्म जहर की वजह से झटके लेने लगा है।


 या खुदा अब मैं क्या करूं?
 रुही!
रूही होश में आओ!
 ये क्या हो रहा है तुम्हे?
 रेहान उसे झिंझोड़ने लगा...


 रेहान का जहन बडी ही तेजी से काम करने लगा।
 इस जहर का तोड़ कैसे किया जाए?


 अचानक उसके जहन में एक ख्याल आया..




 शब्बीर अली!
शब्बीर अली( रेहान के बचपन का दोस्त जिन्न)




 फौरन ही एक लंबे कद काठी का तंदरुस्त आदमी रेहान के सामने खड़ा नजर आने लगा।




 येस बॉस!
उसने बड़े ही फिल्मी अंदाज में रेहान से पूछा!
 उसकी शख्सियत और बात करने का अंदाज एक दूसरे से बिलकुल मेल नहीं खाते थे।


 इन्होंने एक यक्षिणी जहर पिया है जो कि बहुत ही असरदार है
 क्या ऐसी कोई सूरत है या दवा है जिससे उनकी जान बचाई जा सके?


 रेहान ने रूही की तरफ इशारा करते हुए कहा....


 शब्बीर अली आगे बढ़ा और रुही को गौर से देखने लगा।


 ये एक यक्षिणी तो नहीं लगती बॉस!




 ये क्या लगती है और क्या नहीं इसका फैसला हम बाद में भी कर सकते हैं शब्बीर अली अभी बस ये बताओ कि इन्हे जहर के असर से बचाया कैसे जाएं?
 रेहान काफी परेशान होता हुआ बोला...




 आपको मैंने आज से पहले किसी के लिए इतना परेशान होते नहीं देखा रेहान मिया??
 शब्बीर अली ने रेहान के चेहरे को देखते हुए मुस्कुराकर कहा।








 यहां एक लड़की की जान जा रही है और आपको मज़ाक सूझ रहा है।
 रेहान ने गुस्सिले लहजे में कहा..




 अच्छा...अच्छा मियां..नाराज क्यों होते हो?
 शब्बीर आखिर हडबढ़ा कर बोले..


 और फिर उन्होंने अपने दाएं हाथ को हवा में बुलंद कर मुट्ठी बांधी और अपने होठों ही होठों में कुछ पढ़कर अपनी बंद मुट्ठी में फूंका।


 मुट्ठी खोलते ही उनके हाथ में कांच के कंचे की तरह एक भूरे रंग की गोली नजर आने लगी।


 उन्होंने वो गोली रेहान को देते हुए कहा..
 यह जहरे-ए-मोहरा है रेहान मिया।
 इसे आधा कप पानी में घोलकर मोहतरमा को पिलाएगा इंशाअल्लाह जल्द ही जहर का असर खत्म हो जाएगा।


 और याद रखिए अगर ये यक्षिणी है तभी ये जहरे-ए-मोहरा इन पर असर करेगा वरना नही।
ये इंसानों पर असर नहीं करता।


 और एक बात ये भी मानिइए कि अगर ये लड़की आपका जहर ना चुसती तब आप 5 मिनट से ज्यादा जिंदा नहीं रह पाते।
 इस लड़की ने आप पर बड़ा एहसान किया है।


 रेहान मुस्कुरा कर बोला..
जानता हूं!
 अब मैं इसका बहुत बड़ा कर्जदार हो चुका हूं।
 अच्छा तो ठीक है मैं चलता हूं!


 जरूरत पड़ने पर दोबारा आवाज दीजिएगा मैं हाजिर हो जाऊंगा।






 और शब्बीर अली आगे बढ़े और देखते ही देखते नजरों से ओझल हो गए।




 रेहान ने बिल्कुल उनके कहने के मुताबिक अम्ल किया और  रूही को जहर-ए-मोहरा का वो घोल पिला दिया।


 रेहान ने देखा कि रूही के चेहरे से जहर का असर धीरे धीरे मिट रहा है।


 उसके चेहरे की रंगत पहले की तरह निखर आई है और होठ भी गुलाबी पन लिए चमकने लगे हैं।


 पर दर्द की शिद्दत के चलते उसका जिस्म तेज बुखार से झुलस रहा था।
 रेहान ने उसके माथे को छूकर यही अंदाजा लगाया और रात भर पानी की पट्टियां भिगो भिगो कर उसके माथे को ठंडा करता रहा कि बुखार की शिद्दत में किसी तरह कमी आ सके।


 इस काम में कब दिन का सूरज निकल आया उसे पता ही नहीं चला अचानक रूही के पांव ठंड से कांपने लगे...
 रेहान उठा और उसके तलवे अपने हाथों से घिसने लगा ताकि उसे थोड़ी गर्मी पहुंचा सके।
 इतने में रूही की आंखें खुली और उसने रेहान को देखा जो उसके पैरों के पास बैठा हुआ था।




अआ...आप वहां क्या कर रहे है?
 चलिए छोड़िए मेरे पाव!
 ये आप क्या कर रहे हैं?
 या खुदा मुझे और गुनाहगार ना बनाइए!
  मुझे नापाक के पैरों को हाथ लगाकर आप अपने हाथों को मौला ना कीजिए रेहान!




 रेहान ने मुस्कुराकर कहा...
 तुमसे ये किसने कह दिया कि तुम नापाक हो?


 बस मुझ से बहस ना कीजिए और वहां से उठ जाइए!


 आप जैसा अजीम शख्स मुझे ऐसी कम रुतबा औरत के पैरो को हाथ लगाए ये आपको शोभा नहीं देता है रेहान!


 तुमने मेरी जान बचाई है रूही!
 तुम एक अजीम औरत हो!
 तुम किसी भी लिहाज से एक कम रुतबा औरत नहीं हो सकती!


 फिर भी आप उठ जाइए ना वहां से क्यो मुझे मेरी नजरों में शर्मिंदा कर रहे है।


 ठीक है तुम कहती हो तो उठ जाता हूं और रेहान वहां से हट गया।


 वैसे क्या मैं पूछ सकती हूं आप मेरे पैरों के पास क्यों बैठे थे??
 एक शरारत भरे अंदाज़ में रूही ने पूछा.....




 बस देख रहा था कि कहीं तुम्हारे पांव भी तो उल्टे नहीं हैं।


 रेहान का जवाब भी जोड पर तोड़ था।




ओह!
 तो आपको पता चल गया!
 रूही उदास होते हुए बोली।

----------


## Jogia21

Nice story update plz

----------


## kamlabhati

रूही भी यक्षिणी निकली तो वो आदमखोरों से डर कर क्यों भाग रही थी ? अपडेट प्लीज

----------


## pkpasi

> रूही भी यक्षिणी निकली तो वो आदमखोरों से डर कर क्यों भाग रही थी ? अपडेट प्लीज


उसका जवाब अगले अपडेट मे मिल जाएगा।

----------


## pkpasi

परेशान होने की जरूरत नही है रूही मैं तुमसे कोई जवाब नहीं चाहता।
बस इतना बता दो कि इन सब की क्या जरूरत थी?
 तुमने मुझसे अपनी असलियत क्यों छुपाई??
 कि तुम एक यक्षिणी हो?

 नही!
नही!आप गलत समझ रहे हैं रेहान मैं पूरी तरह से एक यक्षिणी नहीं हूं।
 रूही जल्दी से रेहान की बात काटते हुए कहा..

 फिर?फिर तुम कौन हो रूही तुम्हारी असलियत क्या है?
 मैं जानता हूं कि एक यक्षिणी के जहर को सिवाय एक दूसरी यक्षिणी के कोई दूसरा नहीं निकाल सकता फिर ये कैसे मुमकिन है कि तुम??


 हां ये सच है कि मैंने आपके जिस्म में मौजूद जहर निकाला है!
 और मैं एक यक्षिणी भी हूं पर पूरी तरह से नही!


 ये  बात मेरे सिर के ऊपर से जा रही है रूही मेहरबानी करके आसान लफ्जों में अपनी बात मुकम्मल करो यार!!

 देखिए आप यहां मेरे पास बैठिए मैं आपको शुरू से समझाती हूं।
 रेहान रूही के पास खटिया पर बैठ गया और उसकी बातों को ध्यान से सुनने लगा।

 मेरी अम्मी जान यानी मेरी मां जो एक यक्षिणी थी उसे मेरे बाबा यानी मेरे पिताजी से मोहब्बत हो गई।

 जिसकी वजह से मेरी मां ने अपनी कौम और अपनी प्रजाति से बगावत कर दी...
 और उनके खिलाफ जाकर मेरे बाबा से शादी कर ली..
क्योंकि बाबा रूहानी ताकतों के बहुत बड़े अमील थे इसलिए उनकी ताकतों के दम पर
 अम्मी को कभी कोई नुकसान उनकी प्रजाति से नहीं पहुंच पाया।
 हालांकि उन लोगों ने कोशिश बहुत की।

 तुम्हारी अम्मी का नाम क्या था?
 अचानक रेहान ने सवाल किया..

कुसटुनटुनिया!
 रूही ने जवाब दिया...



ह्हहहहा..
 रेहान ये नाम सुनकर जोर-जोर से हंसने लगा..

 नाम था ही इतना अजीब!
 नेहा ने हँसी रोकते हुए कहा...
 फिर...फिर...तो...फिर तो तुम्हारा नाम भी अग्निमोटा होगा रूही?

 रूही चिढ़ गई पर चिढ़कर रेहान के सीने पर मुक्के मारने लगी।

 अगर आप मेरी मां के बारे में ऐसा बोलोगे तो अच्छा नहीं होगा रेहान!
 वो मुँह फुलाते हुए बोली!


 रेहान अपनी हंसी का गला घोटते हुए बोला..
 अच्छा..अच्छा!
अच्छा बाबा नहीं बोलूंगा!

 पर तुम लोगों के नाम ऐसे ही क्यों होते हैं??
 अघोरा..शकाला...ननोता  ...कुसटुनटुनिया क्या है? 
ये सब क्या है?


 अच्छा ये शकाला और ननोता कौन है जरा बताइए तो...
 रूही जली हुई लकड़ी की तरह चटकी....


  अरे..अरे कोई नहीं है बस ये भी तुम्हारी तरह की यक्षिणी है और कोई नही....


 पर इन से आप का क्या ताल्लुक है?

 ताल्लुक तो मेरा तुमसे भी कुछ नहीं है फिर भी मैं तुम्हारे साथ हूं..
 रेहान में चिमटी ली!

हहहममम.. ठीक है अब मैं कुछ नहीं पूछूंगी।
 वहीं मुंह फुला कर बोली..

 यार अब तुम बीबियो जैसी हरकत मत करो और ये बताओ कि ऐसे नाम क्यों होते हैं तुम्हारे यहां?


मुझे नहीं पता कि ऐसे नाम क्यों रखे जाते हैं!!

 हर इलाके के हिसाब से नाम और जुबान के अंदाज बदल जाते हैं।
 जैसे कि आपके यहां के नाम
 रेहान...जसीन..अरमान.. अरहान...काशीफ...सैफ होते है।
 उसी तरह हमारे यहां के नाम होते हैं।
 आपको हमारे नाम अजीब लगते हैं तो हमें भी आपके नाम कोई बहुत ज्यादा पसंद नहीं है।
 ऐसा लगता है किसी बिगड़े शायर ने रादीफ और काफिया मिलाने के चक्कर में बॉटल पर साटल मार कर एक जैसे उच्चारण वाले नाम रख दिए हो।

 अरे वाह! वाह!
 बड़ी अच्छी तनकीद कर लेती हो तुमने कहां से सीखा ये सब?

 मैंने दुनिया की कई जबाने सीखी हैं और जर्नलिजम पढा है समझे आप!
 मेरे बाबा ने मुझे बेरुनी मुल्कों में तालीम दिलवाई है मै सिर्फ आधी यक्षिणी हूं क्योंकि मेरे बाबा एक बहुत अच्छे इंसान थे।
 मैं कोई आप की तरह बुद्धू और बेवकूफ नहीं हूं ये भी नहीं जानते कि औरतों के साथ किस तरह पेश आया जाता है।
 मैनर नाम की कोई चीज तो आपको छू कर भी नही गुजरती..
 कभी आपने अपना चेहरा भी देखा है आईने मे?
 बेशक खुदा ने आपको किसी हसीन सांचे में ढालकर खूबसूरत और ताकतवर जिस्म अदा किया है!
 जिसकी आप इस तरह नाकदरी कर रहे है..
 गंदे कपड़े पहनते है...
 फटेहाल दिन भर जंगल में घूमते रहते हैं....
 सेव नहीं करते है...
 बाल भी बिखरे-बिखरे किसी जोगी बाबा मस्तान की सी हालत बना रखी है आपने....


 तुम्हारे इन सवालों का क्या जवाब दूं रूही?
 बस ये समझ लो कि मुझे सजना सवरना पसंद नही....
 बहुत समय गुजर चुका है जब दिल ने किसी की बात मानी थी और मैं कुछ वक्त के लिए बदल गया था पर अब वो बीती बातें है।


 आप तो ऐसे कह रहे हैं जैसे आप अभी से ही बूढ़े हो गए हो?
 अरे अभी आपकी उम्र ही क्या है?

 ये कौन सी बातें लेकर बैठ गई तुम?
 तुम मुझे अपने बारे में बता रही थी भूल गई तुम?



 फिर रूही ने रेहान को बताया कि क्योंकि उसका बाप इंसान और उसकी मां एक यक्षिणी थी इसलिए वो आधी इंसान और आधी यक्षिणी है।

 जिस पर रेहान को बहुत हैरत हुई।

----------


## pkpasi

*खैर!
क्योंकि वो अपनी तरह की इकलौती प्रजाति है जिसका जन्म एक खास तारीख और नक्षत्रों के एक खास मौके पर हुआ था जिसमे सातों बड़े तारे एक ही सीध में थे इसलिए अघोरा को रूही की तलाश थी ताकि वो अपने शैतानी खुदा को रूही की बलि देकर उसके खून से नहला सके और अमरत्व को पा सके....
 इसलिए रूही को यहां लाना और उसके पीछे अपने दरिंदों को छोड़ना सब की सब अघोरा की साजिश थी और वो कामयाब भी हो जाती है पर इन सबके बीच रेहान गया और अघोरा को मुंह की खानी पड़ी।

 इसलिए अब उसका पहला शिकार रेहान ही था।
 अब टकराव सीधे-सीधे अघोरा और रेहान के बीच होने वाला था।*

----------


## pyasa_sawan

अच्छी कहानी PKP जी ! धन्यवाद् !

----------


## kamlabhati

रेहान के हिस्से तो यक्षणिया ही है अब ये रुही भी वही निकली

----------


## pkpasi

> रेहान के हिस्से तो यक्षणिया ही है अब ये रुही भी वही निकली


रूही पूरी यक्षिणी नही है
वो आधी यक्षिणी है और आधी इंसान भी है।
वो अलग प्रजाति की है जो बहुत स्पेशल है

----------


## govind nagar

Muslim log bhi yakshini ko mante h  bhai 
Baise ap sundar likhte h

----------


## pkpasi

> Muslim log bhi yakshini ko mante h  bhai 
> Baise ap sundar likhte h


मित्र यक्षिणी कोई भूत-प्रेत या कोई अतृप्त आत्मा नही है।
ये तो रुहानी शक्ति से लबरेज जीवित प्राणी की प्रजाति है जो इंसानो और जानवरो का खून पीती है उन्हे हिन्दू मुसलमान से क्या मतलब।

----------


## pkpasi

* सुबह-सुबह मुंह अंधेरे ही रूही की आंखें खुली नींद का गुबार था कि टूटने का नाम ही नहीं ले रहा था।*

* फिर भी किसी तरह बिस्तर छोड़ कर उठना ही पड़ा!*
*रूही आंखे मलती हुई झोपडी से बाहर निकली...*

* सुबह के वक्त सारे परिंदे एक लय में बड़ी ही सुरीली आवाज में चहचहा रहे थे...*

* कोयल की कूक, चिड़ियों की चहचहाहट बड़ी ही खूबसूरत लग रही थी।*
* उसकी आवाज की मिठास मानो दिल की गहराइयों में उतर कर मन के तारों को छेड़े जा रही हो।*

* सुबह-सुबह जंगल का एक खूबसूरत नजारा रूही के दिल को छू सा गया..*

* रेहान!*
*रेहान!*

* कहां है आप?*

* रूही रेहान को आवाज देने लगी पर रेहान का कहीं कोई पता नहीं था..*

* शायद वो सुबह-सुबह ही कहीं निकल गया था।*


*रूही अपने आप में बड़बड़ाने लगी..*

* सुबह-सुबह कहां चले गए ये?*
* कम से कम मुझे बता कर तो जाते...*

* फिर वो अपने दूसरे कामों में मशरूफ हो गई कल रात के बर्तन अभी तक पड़े थे।*

* उन्हें धोना भी अभी बाकी था....*

* रूही बर्तन धोने लगी और और अपने अंदर आए इस बदलाव पर मुस्कुराने लगी...*
* रूही इस तरह के कामों के बारे में कभी सपने में भी नहीं सोच सकती थी जो वो अभी कर रही थी...*
* काफी बड़े घर की लड़की थी वो जहां अमुमन हर काम के लिए नौकर रखे जाते हैं..*
* बर्तन, कपड़े, खाना बनाना यहां तक की हर काम के लिए एक नौकर होता था..*

* उसके बाबा उसकी हर ख्वाइश उसके बोले बिना ही पूरी कर दिया करते थे जिसकी वजह से उसकी तबीयत मे एक जिद्दीपन भी शामिल हो गया था* 
*जो चीज चाहिए तो बस चाहिए ही..*
* गुस्सा भी यूं तो नाक पर ही रहता था।*

* इस तरह थी रूही की बीती हुई जिंदगी नाज-ओ-नखरो से पली अपने मां बाप की इकलौती बेटी!*


*और आज!*


* आज मैं एक अजनबी से इंसान की एक छोटी सी झोपड़ी में उसके साथ रह रही हूं...*

* और ये बर्तन धो रही हूं!*
* पर मुझे ना जाने क्यों ये सब अच्छा लग रहा है?*
* ऐसा लगता है कि मुझे ये सब पहले से आता है!*
* हालांकि मैंने अपनी जिंदगी में कभी खाना नहीं बनाया कपड़े नहीं धोए पर अब मैं ये सब कर सकती हूं!*

* पर क्यो?*
*किस लिए?*
* रूही अपने आप से सवाल करने लगी...*

* एक ऐसे इंसान के लिए जिसे मैं ठीक से जानती तक नहीं हूं!*

* पर ऐसा क्यो?*

* शहर में रही हूं मैं!*
* सैकड़ों लड़के देखे हैं कई लड़कों को अपनी उंगलियों पर नचाया भी हैं।*

* पर ये रेहान!*
*ये क्या है?*

* मैं जब भी उसकी आंखों में देखती हूं ना जाने कौन सा गम और कौन सा दर्द उसकी मासूम आंखो से झलकता रहता है।*


* ना जाने कौन सा दुख कौन सा गम है जो उसे अंदर ही अंदर खाए जा रहा है!*

* तभी तो इतना खूबसूरत व्यक्तित्व होने के बावजूद भी  यू निढाल सा घूमा करता है।*

* क्या पता क्या बात है?*
* अल्लाह बेहतर जाने...*

* कमबख्त कहीं के अपने बारे मे कुछ बताते भी तो नहीं है।*



* अभी रूही झोपड़ी के बाहर बैठी बर्तन धो ही रही थी कि अचानक ही खुशबू का एक हल्का सा झोंका उसके करीब से गुजरा...*

* ये ऐसी खुशबू थी कि रूही को ये खुशबू अपने जिस्म से रूह में उतरती हुई सी महसूस होने लगी!*

* रूहीं ने अपनी नजरे उठाकर उस तरफ देखा जहां से ये खुशबू आ रही थी!*



* अपने सामने का मजर देख कर रूही का मुंह हैरत से  फटा का फटा रह गया!*

* सामने रेहान खड़ा था...*





* एक अलग ही अंदाज मे...*


* क्लीन शेव बाल सलीके से जमे हुए थे जिस पर एक बेहतरीन किस्म का जीन्स और काले टी-शर्ट...*

*  रेहान आगे बढ़ा और रूही को देख कर मुस्कुराने लगे....*

* रूही की आंखें अभी तक बाहर निकली हुई थी और मुंह अब तक खुला हुआ था।*




* रेहान ने आगे बढ़कर रूही की ठोडी पकड़कर उसका मुंह बंद किया और मुस्कुराते हुए बोला .....*

* अपना मुंह बंद कर लो रूही वरना कहीं कोई मक्खी लात ना मार दे..*


* रूही हकलाते हुए बोली...*

*आप!*
*आप...  रेहान ही है ना?*




* रेहान मुस्कुरा कर बोला...*
* हां बाबा मै रेहान ही हूं..*
* पर इसमें इतनी चौकने वाली कौन सी बात है बस जरा से कपड़े ही तो बदले है।*
*कहो रूही?*
* क्या अब भी मैं तुम्हें जोगी बाबा मस्तान नजर आता हूं??*





*रूही अपने आप पर काबू पाते हुए बोली...*
* कसम खुदा की आप!*
*आप*
* किसी खूबसूरत शहजादे से किसी तरह कम नजर नहीं आते...*
* मैं जानती थी कि आप खूबसूरत है..*
* पर इतने ज्यादा है ये नहीं जानती थी।*


* जाइए जाकर एक काला टीका लगा लीजिए कहीं मेरी नजर ही ना लग जाए आपको।*


* रेहान जरा छेपता हुआ बोला...*
* बस करो रुही!*

* अपनी इतनी झूठी तारीफ सुनने के लिए मैंने ये सब नहीं बदला!*
* बस कल तुम्हारी कुछ बात दिल पे लग गई  इसलिए कुछ अलग करने को जी चाहा बस और कुछ नहीं मैं इतना खूबसूरत नही जितना तुम कह रही हो मैं जानता हूं।*


* वरना ये देखो मेरा हाथ ....* 
* और ये तुम्हारे!*

* रेहान ने अपने हाथ आगे किए...*
* और रूहीं के हाथों से मिलाते हुए कहा...*

* ये देखो मेरे हाथ कितने काले हैं तुम्हारे हाथों के सामने तो मैं काला हूँ....*
* और काले लोग खूबसूरत कहां होते हैं रुही?*




* कौन बेहूदा कहता है कि आप काले है?*
* रूही गुस्सा होते हुए बोली...*


* आप काले नहीं हैं!*
* आप के रंग में सांवलापन है और मै एक बात बताऊं आपको?*

* कौन सी बात?*
*रेहान ने सवाल किया...*

* सांवला रंग मर्दानगी की निशानी होता है और एक मर्द की खूबसूरती उसके बाजुओं की ताकत होती है ना कि उसका गोरा रंग या जनाना हरकते....*
* मुझे ऐसे लड़के बिल्कुल पसंद नहीं जो क्रीम, पाउडर, लिपस्टिक लगाकर छुईमुई से घूमते हो..*


* आप उन सब से अलग हैं रेहान......*
* आपकी खूबसूरती कुदरत का तोहफा है आपको जिसने आपके जिस्म के हर हिस्से को बड़ी ही खूबसूरती से तराशा है..*
* इतना सब कुछ होने के बावजूद आप ये कैसे कह सकते हैं कि आप खूबसूरत नहीं है??*
*  मैं जब एक लड़की होकर आपसे ये कह सकती हूँ तो आपको यकीन करना चाहिए...*
* और खबरदार जो आज के बाद आपने अपने आप को काला कहा तो।*

----------


## pkpasi

रेहान बस यूंही एकटक रूही की आंखों में देखता रहा....


 मोटे मोटे अश्कों के कतरे रेहान की आंखों से डलक आए!




 रूहीं रेहान की इस कैफियत को समझ नहीं पाई...


 अरे!
ये क्या?
आप रो रहे है?
 पागल हो क्या?
मै...मै?
 मैं तो आपकी तारीफ कर रही थी पागल!
 आप...आप को इसका बुरा लग गया क्या?
 अगर ऐसा है तो मुझे माफ कीजिए रेहान मेरा ऐसा कोई मतलब नहीं था आपको दुखी करने का....








 अरे...नहीं नहीं ऐसा नहीं है रूही....


 रेहान अपनी आंखों से आंसू पोछता हुआ बोला..


 बस!
बस किसी की याद आ गई और आंखें छलक आई..
 रेहान के होंठ थरथराने लगे..


 वरना...व...वरना मैं कभी रोता नहीं हूं..


 मैं बहुत मजबूत हूं..
 जज्बाती चीजें मुझ पर जल्द असर नहीं करती..
 मैं पत्थर जो ठहरा।


 पर!
पर..इतनी बडी-बड़ी बातें करने के बावजूद कभी-कभी मैं भूल जाता हूं..


 आखिर!
आखिर!
 मैं हूं तो एक इंसान ही ना?
 खुदा ने सीने में एक दिल दिया है...
 मुझे भी चोट लगती है रूही...
 दर्द होता है मुझे भी...


 जब यू कोई मीठी मीठी बातें करके दिल को मोह लेता है...
 जब उनकी इन्ही मीठी बातों से मोहब्बत हो जाए और उस मोहब्बत का इकरार करें तो सामने से ये जवाब आए कि ये बातें मोहब्बत में नहीं बल्कि हमदर्दी में की गई थी मुझ पर रहम किया गया था।
 तरस खाके मुझ भूखे के सामने मोहब्बत की दो रोटियां डाली गई थी...
 जिसे मैं पागल ना जाने क्या समझ बैठा।




 रेहान की आंखों से आश्को की माला टूट पड़ी और बह-बह कर उसकी आंखों से उसके चेहरे को भिगोने लगी।


 नादान है वो लोग जिन्होंने आपकी मोहब्बत को ठुकरा दिया या उसे समझ नहीं पाए..... .
 आप जैसी शख्सियत से भला कौन मोहब्बत ना करे...
 आप हैं ही प्यार के लायक।


 रूही भरे लहजे में बोली...


 पर काश आप....


 पर मैं क्या?
रेहान ने जल्दी से पूछा...


 रूही इठला कर बोली..
 काश आप थोड़े से गोरे होते..
 आप इतने काले क्यों है?


 तुम..
रेहान रोते रोते मुस्कुराने लगा और गुस्सा होने लगे।
 मुस्कुराहट और गुस्से के इस इम्तेजाज ने रेहान के संजीदा से चेहरे को बड़ा ही खूबसूरत बना दिया था।
 ठहरो अभी बताता हूं तुम्हें कि मैं कितना काला हूं..
 और रेहान रूही के पीछे दौड़ा पर तब तक रूही वहां से भाग गई और उसके हाथ ना आई।




 अम्मीजान!
आप इतनी गोरी थी...
तो मैं इतना काला क्यो?
 क्या अब्बू जान...


 नहीं नहीं ये मैं क्या सोच रहा हूं!
 मुझे तो उनकी शक्ल भी याद नही।

----------


## pkpasi

अघोरा अपनी गुफा में किसी के ध्यान में मग्न था।

 आखिर उसने झल्लाकर अपनी आंखें खोली!

 ये कंबखत मेरे हर वार से बच जाता है...
 न जाने कौन सी ताकत है जो इसे मेरे हर वार से महफूज रखती है...
 हो ना हो इस कमबख्त के सिर पर किसी दैवी ताकत का हाथ है।
 वरना मेरे वार को काटने की ताकत किसी भी आम इंसान के बस से बाहर है।


 पर अब!
अब मैं इस पर ऐसा वार करूंगा कि इस वार से इसे इसका कोई मुहाफिज बचा नहीं पाएगा।

सलजार...हाजिर हो!
 अघोरा की गरजदार आवाज उस गुफा मे गूजी..


 अचानक ही जमीन के नीचे कुछ हलचल होने लगी।


  इस हलचल को एक छोटा सा भूकंप भी कहा जा सकता है जो उस गुफा में होने लगी थी।

 जमीन के नीचे से गहरे काले रंग का गुब्बार से भरा एक बवंडर निकला।

 जरा ही देर में वो गुब्बार छाया और  उस गुब्बार में से एक दैव कामत इंसान नुमा दरिंदा बाहर निकला.....

 इंसान नुमा इस लिहाज से क्योंकि वो अपने दो पैरों पर खड़ा था वरना उसके चेहरे पर या जिस्म के दूसरे हिस्से पर इंसानों वाली कोई बात नहीं थी।

तेज लाल आंखें मानो आंखों से चिंगारियां निकल रही हो...
  कदो-ओ-कयामत के लहजे से भी किसी दैव से कम नहीं था...

 उसकी सारी की सारी शख्सियत ही किसी इंसान नुमा हैवान की तरह थी...

 हुकुम कीजिए दाता..
 उसकी भर्राई हुई आवाज गुफा में गूंजी..

 अघोरा ने कहा
सलजार तुम्हारे लिए एक बहुत ही अहम काम है।

 आप मुझे किसी आसान काम के लिए याद भी नहीं करते दाता....
 बस हुकुम कीजिए कि मुझे क्या करना है??


 एक इंसान का कत्ल करना है तुम्हें और उसके पास जो लड़की है उसे उठाकर मेरे पास लाना है।
 क्या कर पाओगे?


 बस इतनी सी बात!
 सलजार हैरियत भरे लहजे में बोला...

 दाता...ये काम तो आपका कोई मामूली सा गुलाम भी कर सकता था...
 इतने छोटे काम के लिए आपने मुझे याद किया?





 अघोरा का चेहरा गुस्से से तिलमिला उठा...





 बदजात कहीं के...
मैं तेरा मालिक हूं....
 अगर मैं तुझे किसी मामूली भंगी का काम भी करने को कहूँ तो तू मुझे इनकार नहीं कर सकता।


 और उस इंसान को कोई मामूली इंसान मत समझ जिसे मारने का हुक्म मैं तुझे दे रहा हूं..

 उसके चारों तरफ किसी सुरक्षा कवच का घेरा बना हुआ है जिसे मैं भेद नहीं पा रहा..
 और वो मेरे कई गुलामों को मौत के घाट उतार चुका है..
 अपने दुश्मन को कमजोर समझने की हिमाकत ना कर सलजार वरना तेरा मुकाम हमेशा जमीन के नीचे होगा!




 अघोरा को गुस्से में देखकर सलजार गिड़गिड़ाते हुए बोला...

 माफी...दाता...माफी!
 मेरा मतलब वो नहीं था जो आप समझ रहे है।

 पर जैसा आपने कहा..
 अगर वो वैसा ही है तब उसका शिकार करने मे इस सलजार को बहुत मजा आएगा।

 बेहतर है।
अगोरा ने कहा...

 अब इजाजत दीजिए दाता...
 अब रेहान को खत्म करके उस लड़की को आपके पास लाने के बाद ही आपको अपनी शक्ल दिखाऊंगा।

 और सलजार उसी गहरे काले गुबार में गुम हो गया।

.....x......x......x......x......x.....x.......x..  ....x....x......x......x.......x

 रूही इस वक्त रेहान को बड़ी ही मीठी नजरों से देख रही थी।

 रेहान इस वक़्त रात का खाना पकाने के लिए लकड़ियां काट रहा था।

 वो जब-जब लकडी के कोठ को काटने के लिए वजनदार कुल्हाड़ी उठाता और एक जोरदार वार करता उसके फौलादी बाजुओं की मछलियां मचलने लगती।

 रूही ने जब देखा कि रेहान उसकी तरफ ध्यान नहीं दे रहा तो उसने रेहान से बात करनी शुरू कर दी।


 आप तो ये लकड़ियां ऐसे काट रहे हैं जैसे आप इस काम में बहुत ज्यादा एक्सपर्ट है।

 हां थोड़ा बहुत तो हूं।
 रेहान बिना रूही की तरफ देखे कहने लगा...

फिर भी आप ये काम कब से कर रहे है??

 बहुत छोटा था तब से!
 इस बारे में कुछ ज्यादा याद नहीं आता मुझे कि कब से ये काम कर रहा हूं।

 अच्छा!
तो आपने पढ़ाई लिखाई नहीं की क्या?
 जो आप बचपन से काम करने लग गए थे?
  वो भी इतनी मेहनत का काम?
 यानी कि ये लकड़ियां काटना इतनी सी उम्र में  अब्बु अम्मी आपको मना नहीं करते थे क्या?

 रेहान लकड़ी पर एक जोरदार वार करता हुआ बोला..

 कैसे करते?
 अपने अब्बू को तो मैंने देखा भी नही!
 अम्मीजान बताती थी कि मैं बहुत छोटा था तब वो चल बसे थे।

 जब मैं थोड़ा बड़ा हुआ और चलने या बोलने के काबिल हुआ तो बस  अम्मीजान का ही सहारा रहा मुझे।

 वो हमारे गांव के घरों में बर्तन माजा करती थी और जो थोड़े बहुत पैसे मिल जाए करते थे उसी में हम मां बेटे का गुजर बसर हो जाया करता था।

रूही ने कहा....
 तब फिर आप लकड़हारे कैसे बन गए?

 रेहान लकड़ियों को तोड़ता हुआ बोला...
 थोड़े दिन बाद अम्मीजान को लकवा मार गया जिसकी वजह से उनके दोनों पैर सुन हो गए मैं उस वक्त सिर्फ 10 साल का था....
 मैं अपनी अम्मी जान को सहारा देकर उठाता बैठता था और एक जगह से दूसरी जगह ले जाया करता था।

----------


## pkpasi

रेहान की दास्तान सुनकर रूही का दिल भरने लगा और उसने बड़ी ही सर्द लहजे में कहा...


 उसके बाद आपने क्या किया?
 जाहिर सी बात है कि अब सब कुछ आपको ही संभालना पड़ा होगा?



रेहान लकड़ी काटते काटते रुक गया और एक नजर रूही को देख कर मुस्कुराने लगा....
 और अपने चेहरे पर आए पसीने को  अपनी आस्तीन से पोछते हुए बोला...



 फिर!
मैंने अपनी जिंदगी के उस दौर में काम करना शुरू किया जब मुझे लफ्ज "काम" बोलना भी नहीं आता था मैं  तोतला था उस वक्त तोतली बातें किया करता था।


 अम्मीजान ने एक कबाड़ी वाले से कुल्हाड़ी का एक छोटा सा फाल खरीद कर मुझे दिया था।
 यही मेरा खिलौना था जो मुझे तोहफे में अदा किया गया था।

क्योंकि जंगल में लकड़ियां बहुत थी और मुफ्त में मिला करती थी इसलिए जितनी मुझसे हो पाती मैं उठा कर ले आता और उसे मंडी में बेचा आता...

 उससे जो पैसे मिलते हैं उन पैसों से खाने के लिए थोड़ा बहुत आटा चावल और दाल खरीद लिया करता...


 पर तुम ही सोचो रुही
 इतनी सी लकड़ियों के बदले में आखिर मुझे कितने पैसे मिलते ?


 मुझे इतने पैसे मिलते थे जिसमें सिर्फ एक इंसान के लिए खाने का सामान लिया जा सकता था।
 इतना कहकर रेहान खामोश हो गया और वापस अपने काम में लग गया।


 फिर?
फिर..आप क्या करते थे?
 बताइए ना?
 क्या करते थे फिर आप?
  रूही बेताब हो उठी और इस बेचैनी में उसे आगे जाने के लिए बहुत उतावला कर दिया।




 फिर!
फिर मैं क्या करता रूही?
 रेहान लकड़ियां काटते हुए कहने लगा...


 मैं अम्मी जान से बहुत मोहब्बत करता था और अगर मैं उन्हें ये बताता कि मम्मी आज सिर्फ एक इंसान के लिए ही खाना है तो वो मुझे खिला देती और खुद भूखी सो जाती इसलिए......

 मैं वो खाने का सामान अम्मी जान के पास ले जाता और जब वो खाना बना लेती और मुझे खाने को कहती तो मैं उनसे झूठ कहता कि अम्मीजान मैं तो मंडी से ही खा कर आया हूं इसलिए सिर्फ आपके लिए ही खाने का सामान लाया हूं आप खा कर सो जाइए..
 बेचारी मां...समझती कि मैं सच बोल रहा हूं और मेरी झूठी बातों में आ जाती और खा लेती....


 जब अम्मीजान खाना खा लेती तब मैं उन्हें सहारा देकर उनके बिस्तर पर सुला दिया करता और जब ये यकीन हो जाता कि वो गहरी नींद में हैं तब मैं उठकर घड़े से ढेर सारा पानी पी लेता जिसकी वजह से भूख की शिद्दत से कुछ राहत मिल जाती पर भूख की वजह से पेट में दर्द होता था तो अम्मीजान के दुपट्टे को कसकर पेट से बांध लिया करता था और उनके पैरों के पास ही लेट जाया करता था।

 अल्लाह की रहमत होती और किसी तरह मुझे नींद आ जाती।



 रूही वीरान वीरान आंखों से रेहान को देखने लगी...
 आज उसके सामने रेहान का सारा का सारा बचपन घूम गया!
 मुकद्दर की इतनी जायत्ती इतनी मजबूरी इतनी गरीबी कि एक वक्त का खाना भी नसीब नहीं होता।
 और ये कहानी सुनाते वक्त रेहान की आंखों में ना ही कोई गम था और ना ही चेहरे पर कोई शिकन और आख़िर में वो मुस्कुरा भी रहा था जैसे उसका बचपन किसी शाही अंदाज में रुई के गद्दे पर गुलाहाटी खाते हुए गुजरा हो।

 आप..
आप ने अपनी जिंदगी में मुकद्दर की इतनी जयात्ती बर्दाश्त की उसके बावजूद आप मुस्कुरा रहे हैं।
 आपका दिल रोया नही?
 तकलीफ नहीं होती क्या आपको?




 रेहान मुस्कुरा कर बोला...


 आज मैं जिंदगी के उस मुकाम पर खड़ा हूं रूही जहां ना इंसान को खुशी का एहसास होता है और ना ही किसी गम से तकलीफ...
 इंसान की जिंदगी में एक वक्त ऐसा आता है जब वो हर खुशी या गम से बेहिश हो जाता है..
 और क्या कहूं?
 ये मेरा मुकद्दर ही ठहरा...
 किताब-ए-तकदीर ने जो मेरे मुकद्दर में लिख दिया वो तो मुझे भुगतना है...
 फिर मैं किसी अच्छी बात से खुश होकर क्या करूं जब मुझे पता है कि आगे जाकर ये खुशी किसी ना किसी गम में बदलने वाली है।



 रूही अपना सिर पकड़ कर बोली...
 आपकी बातें तो आधे से ज्यादा सिर के ऊपर से जाती है...
 कभी लगता है कि आप बहुत बड़े बेवकूफ हैं और कभी आप इतनी बड़ी-बड़ी बातें मामूली अंदाज में कह जाते हैं जैसे कि वो कोई बात ही ना हो...
 आप को समझना बहुत मुश्किल है।

रेहान मुस्कुरा कर बोला...

 मुझे समझने से बेहतर ये है कि तुम अपने बारे में सोचो और यहां से बाहर निकलने की कोई तरकीब निकालो।
 तुम तो यहां ऐसे बस गई हो जैसे यहां इस जंगल में पूरी जिंदगी बिताने का इरादा है तुम्हारा।



 रूही चिढ़कर बोली...
क्यो?
 मुझे यहां से भगाना चाहते है आप!

----------


## pkpasi

रेहान जल्दी से बोला..
अरे...नहीं नही!
 ऐसा तो कोई इरादा नहीं है रहो आराम से यहां मैं तो यूं ही कह रहा था।
 मेरे दिल में ऐसी कोई बात नहीं थी।

 रूही ने मुस्कुरा कर कहा....
 तो फिर कैसी बात थी आपके दिल में...
 जरा हमें भी तो बताइए।

 रेहान रूही के इस अचानक से रविइए से गड़बड़ा सा गया।

 कककक..ककक..कुछ नही..कुछ नही!
 अब मुझे मेरा काम करने दो।

 रूही जल्दी से चिढ़कर बोली...
 बचपन से काम ही तो करते हुए आए हैं आप...
 कभी थोड़ा आराम भी कर लिया कीजिए।



 रेहान ने लकड़ी काटते हुए कहा...
हम जैसों की किस्मत में आराम कहा रूही तबशुम जी...
 हम ठहरे मजबूर आदमी....
 जब तक मेहनत नहीं करते...
 हलक से निवाला नीचे नहीं उतरता...


 तंज काफी अच्छा कर लेते हैं आप। 
रुहीं ने मुस्कुराकर कहा...

 जिस इंसान पर जिंदगी रोज तंज किया करती हो उसे कम से कम थोड़ा बहुत तंज करना तो आना ही चाहिए।
रेहान ने सर्द लहजे में कहा...


ओह्!
 आप तो बस हर वक्त वही बातें लेकर बैठ जाते हैं!
 क्या आपको कभी किसी ने चाहा है?


 पता नही!
 अम्मीजान की आंखों में अपने लिए मोहब्बत देखी थी...
 उसके बाद कुछ लोग और मिले जिन्होंने दो पल मोहब्बत की बातें की पर वो बातें मुझे याद नही।

रूही कुछ सोचती हुई बोली...
 आपका अपना इस दुनिया में कोई नहीं है क्या?

 रेहान ने कुछ देर बाद कहा...
 ऐसा भी नहीं है....
 एक मां है मेरी!
 जो बचपन से मेरे साथ हैं।

 क्या कहा?
 रुहीं ने हैरत से कहा....
 आपने तो कहा था कि आपकी अम्मी गुजर चुकी हैं फिर आप की दूसरी मां कहां से हो सकती हैं?
 कहीं आपके अब्बू ने....


 रेहान मुस्कुराकर बीच मे हीं बोला...
 ज्यादा हैरान होने की जरूरत नहीं है..
 मानता हूं हमारे मजहब मे हमे चार शादियां करने की इजाजत है पर मेरे अब्बू जान ने सिर्फ एक ही शादी की थी और वो भी मेरी अम्मी जान से और मैं उनकी अकेली औलाद हूं।


 रुही झुंझलाकर बोली....
 फिर आपने ये क्यों कहा कि आपकी एक मां और है??

 हां मैंने कहा कि मेरी एक मां और है!
 वो मुझे बचपन में मिली थी....
 काफी मदद की थी मेरी....
 बड़ा सहारा था उनसे...
 मैंने उनसे उनका नाम भी पूछा था!
 उन्होंने कहा था कि उनका नाम देवी है।

 सचमुच मेरी अधूरी सी जिंदगी में वो देवी ही बन कर आई थी...
 मुझे संभालने..
 उनका और मेरा क्या रिश्ता है ये मैं आज तक नहीं जान पाया!
 पर वो मुझे अपना बेटा मानती हैं और मैं भी उन्हें अपनी मां मानता हूं इसलिए वो मेरी दूसरी मां है।
 उन्होंने मुझे वचन दिया है कि जब भी मैं उन का आवाहन करूंगा वो मेरे लिए आएंगी।

 रूही ने हैरत से कहा...
 आप ने ऐसा क्या किया था जो ऐसी ताकते आप पर इतनी मेहरबान हो गई?
 और क्या आपने कभी उनका आवाहन कर के उन्हें बुलाया है अपनी मदद के लिए?


 रेहान कटी हुई लकड़ियों को समेटने लगा और उनका एक गट्ठा बनाते हुए बोला...
 मुझे फिर कभी उनकी जरूरत ही नहीं पड़ी मैंने कभी उन्हें बुलाने की कोशिश भी नहीं की..
 क्योंकि उनके अपने भी बहुत से काम होते होंगे।
 हर वक्त वो किसी के बुलाने पर पहुंच जाए ऐसा भी तो मुमकिन नही ना?
 और मैं आज तक ये नहीं जान पाया कि मुझ में ऐसी कौन सी बात है जो बार-बार मेरा टकराव या मेरा मिलन ऐसी ताकतों से हो जाता है जिनसे मिलने या जिन्हें हासिल करने के लिए लोग अपनी सारी जिंदगी लगा देते हैं।



हहहममम!
 तो ये बात है...

 इसलिए मैं भी आपके खाते में लिखी गई हूँ है ना?
रूही ने गर्व से कहा..


 क्यो?
रेहान हंसता हुआ बोला...
 तुम में ऐसी क्या बात है जो तुम्हें पाने के लिए कोई अपनी सारी जिंदगी लगा दे?


 क्यों नही?
रुही अपना सीना चौड़ा करते हुए बोली..
 आखिर मैं अपनी तरह की इकलौती हूं....
 और हर किसी का मुकद्दर कहां कि मेरे करीब आकर बात भी कर सके....
 पर आपका मकद्दर वाकई बुलंद है जो मैं आपके साथ हूं।


 रेहान अपनी हंसी रोककर हुए बोला...
बेशक...बेशक...
 आप जैसी हसीन और खूबसूरत इंसानी चुड़ैल हर किसी के मुकद्दर में कहा?



 क्या कहा?
रेहान की ऐसी बात सुनकर...
 रूही गुस्से में लाल पीली हो गई।


 आप खुद को समझते क्या हैं?
 चुड़ैल दिखती हूं मैं आपको?
 इतना कहकर रूही ने गुस्से में आकर पास ही पड़े लकड़ी के कुंडे को( जो कि 40 50 किलो से किसी तरह भी कम ना होगा) एक ठोकर मारी वो लकड़ी का बड़ा सा 
कुंडा रूही के ठोकर मारते ही हवा में किसी हल्के से बॉल की तरह उछलकर बहुत दूर जा गिरा।
 बिल्कुल ऐसा लगा कि किसी फुटबॉल प्लेयर ने किसी हल्के से फुटबॉल को हाफ पीच से किक मारी हो।
 रूही की आंखें मारे गुस्से के लाल हो गई....
 सिर के बाल भी अचानक खुलकर हवा में लहराने लगे!
रूही का पूरा का पूरा रुप ही बदल गया.....
 अब वो बादलों में कड़कने वाली बिजली से किसी तरह कम नहीं लग रही थी।

----------


## pkpasi

रेहान जैसे मजबूत दिल का आदमी भी रूही जैसी मामूली लड़की की गैर मामूली ताकत और इस रूद्र रूप को देखकर दंग रह गया।

 अब बोलिए क्या अब भी मैं आपको चुड़ैल नजर आती हूं?


 रेहान हड़बड़ा कर बोला...
नही...नही..मेरा वो मतलब नहीं था...
 तुम तो खामखा नाराज हो रही हो....
 पहले तुम मेहरबानी करके अपने आप को और अपने गुस्से को शांत करो वरना ऐसे माहौल में हम बात नहीं कर पाएंगे।




 रूही गुस्से से चिल्लाई....
नहीं होना मुझे शांत....
 पहले आप बताइए कि क्या अब भी मैं आपको चुड़ैल नजर आ रही हूं?
 आप मुझे समझते क्या है रेहान?


कुसतुंतूनिया की बेटी हूं मै..
 अपनी निगाहों की बिजलिया जिस पर गिरा दूं वो वही जलकर राख हो जाए..
 नमूना देखना चाहेंगे आप?





 इतना कहकर रूही ने रेहान के उस लकड़ी के गटठे को घूर कर देखा जो उसने अभी-अभी बांधा था।

 रेहान क्योंकि उस लकड़ी से गटठे के काफी करीब था क्योंकि अभी वो उन्हें बांध ही रहा था इसलिए उसे बड़ी ही शिद्दत से गर्मी का एहसास हुआ।
 और अचानक वो लकड़ी का गट्ठा धू-धू कर जलने लगा।

 रेहान के हाथ उस लकड़ी में थे क्योंकि अभी वो उन्हे बांध ही रहा था।

 उसने जल्दी से उन लकड़ियों से अपने हाथ खीचे पर उसके हाथ रस्सी में उलझ से गए और आग की एक लपट ने उसके हाथों को लपेट लिया।

 रेहान ने जब अपने हाथ जलती हुई उन लकड़ियो से बाहर निकाले तब तक उनमें आग लग गई थी रेहान जल्दी से अपने जलते हुए हाथ को पास ही रखी पानी की नान में डुबो दिया।

 रूही ने जब देखा कि उसके गुस्से की आग ने रेहान के हाथों को जला दिया है तब उसे होश आया....

 रेहान!
वो दौड़ती हुई उसके करीब पहुंची....
 रेहान ने अपने हाथ पानी से बाहर निकाले..
 पंजों की चमड़ी की ऊपरी परत चल चुकी थी।

 मुझे दिखाइए!
 रूही जैसे ही रेहान के हाथों को देखने के लिए नीचे झुकी रेहान ने वैसे ही अपने हाथ पीछे खींचे और रूही के बालों को कसकर पकड़ लिया!
 रेहान ने फौरन ही रूही के बालों को एक पतले से धागे से बांध दिया और उसे धकेल कर जमीन पर बैठा दिया।

रूही अब कुछ शांत नजर आ रही थी क्योंकि रेहान ने उसके बाल बांध दिए थे वरना उसका काबू में आना तकरीबन नामुमकिन ही था।

 रेहान अपने जले हुए हाथों को देखने लगा।

रूही ने अब जरा होश से काम लिया।



 मुझे माफ कर दीजिए रेहान....
 गुस्से में मैं अपना आपा खो देती हूं...
 गुस्से में मुझे कुछ समझ नहीं आता कि मैं क्या कर रही हूं।


 रेहान ने सर्द लहजे में कहा...
 कोई बात नहीं रूही मैं समझ सकता हूं।


 रूही आगे बढी और रेहान के हाथों को अपने हाथों में लेकर बोली...
 मैंने आपके हाथ जला डाले...
 आप को मुझ पर गुस्सा नहीं आ रहा क्या?
 आप भी मुझे कोई सजा दीजिए वरना मुझे चैन नहीं आएगा और मैं अपने आप को कोसती रहूंगी।


 रेहान ने मुस्कुरा कर कहा...
 किसी की गलतियां माफ कर देने से इंसान बड़प्पन के उस मुकाम पर पहुंच जाता है जहां हर कोई उसका एहतेराम करने लगता है।
 मैंने भी तुम्हें माफ कर दिया है रूही...
 तुम ने जानबूझकर कुछ नहीं किया इसलिए तुम माफी की हकदार हो।


 पर मैं उतनी अजीम( महान) नहीं हूं आप मुझे कोई सजा दीजिए वरना मैं खुद अपने आप को सजा दूंगी और वो आप की सजा से ज्यादा सख्त होगी मेरे लिए।



 रेहान ने सोचते हुए कहा....
अगर ऐसी ही बात है तो सुनो....
 मेरे हाथों पर मरहम लगा दो...
 यही तुम्हारी सजा है।


रूही की आंखों में आंसू आ गए।

 आपपप...आप....आप कभी नहीं सुधर सकते रेहान..
 दुनिया को इतने अच्छे लोगों की जरूरत नहीं है जैसे आप हैं!
 आप अनोखे हैं रेहान...
 इसमें कोई दो राय नहीं कि खुदा ने आपके सीने मे ऐसा खुशनुमा दिल दिया है जिसकी मिसाल ढूंढने से भी नहीं मिलती।


 रेहान मुस्कुरा कर बोला....
 बस...बस...अब ज्यादा मस्का मारने की जरूरत नहीं है..
 सजा दी है उसे पूरा करो।


 फिर रूही रेहान को अंदर ले गई और उसके जख्मों पर मरहम लगाने लगी।


 मरहम लगाते वक्त रेहान के मुंह से तो नहीं बल्कि रुही के मुंह से ज्यादा आवाजे निकली।
ससससीई... अल्लाह मियां...आपके हाथ तो ऊपर से पूरे जल गए है।
 जलन हो रही है क्या?
 अगर जलेगा तो बताइएगा मुझे?


 रेहान बेजार होकर बोला...
 बंद करो यार...
 अब मैं इतना भी कमजोर नहीं हूं कि जरा से जलने कटने पर औरतों की तरह आहह..उउहह.उई माँ करता रहू!
 नहीं हो रही जलन अब मरहम लगाओ भी किसी सूरत मे?


 रूही चिढ़कर बोली...
 हां तो लगा रही हूं ना...
 इसमें चिड़चिड़ करने की क्या जरूरत है?
 अगर आप मुझे गुस्सा नहीं दिलाते तो ऐसा कभी नहीं होता समझे आप?


 पर तुम गुस्से में इतना क्यों बदल जाती हो??
 तुम्हारी सारी की सारी शख्सियत ही बदल कर रह जाती है।

----------


## pkpasi

रूही बुरा सा मुंह बना कर बोली....
 वो मेरा ऐसा रूप है जिससे मैं सबसे ज्यादा नफरत करती हूं..
 और उस रूप में मेरे हाथो बहुत सी तबाही हो जाती है जिसका मुझे बाद में बहुत अफसोस होता है।



हममम्...
 यानी कि गुस्सा आए तो तुम लकड़ी के उस कुंडे की जगह मुझे भी ठोकरों में उड़ा सकती हो??
 रेहान मुस्कुरा कर बोला....


 ऐसी बात नहीं है...
रूही इतराई..
 मैं ये जानती हूं कि ताकतों के मामले में मैं आपके पैरों की धूल भी नहीं हूं!
 लेकिन ये बात भी है कि मैं कभी भी किसी भी हालात पर आप पर हाथ नहीं उठा सकती।


 और ऐसा क्यों है??
रेहान ने पूछा...


 क्योंकि मैं दिल से आपकी इज्जत करती हूं।
रूही ने कहा...


आहह...
 रेहान के होठों से एक दर्द भरी आह निकल गई।


 क्या हुआ...क्या हुआ??
हाथों में तकलीफ हो रही है क्या?


 रेहान ने कहा...
 तकलीफ तो हो रही है पर हाथो में नहीं पीठ मे...


 क्यो??
क्या हुआ आपकी पीठ को??


 शायद लकड़ियां काटते वक्त कोई नस खीच सी गई है इसलिए दुख रहा है।


 रूही कुछ सोचती हुई बोली...
 अच्छा एक काम कीजिए पेट के बल लेट जाइए मैं आपकी पीठ पर खड़ी हो जाती हूं और पैरों के वजन से आपकी पीठ दबा देती हूं।


 क्या?
क्या कुछ भी बोल रही हो रूही??

ररर..रहने दो मुझे नही दबवानी तुमसे अपनी पीठ वीठ।




 रूही शर्मा कर बोली...
 आप गलत समझ रहे हैं।
 बचपन में मैं अपने अब्बू की गर्दन और पीठ ऐसे ही तो दबाया करती थी जब वो शाम को थक हार कर घर आते थे तब मैं रात मे उनकी पीठ दबाया करती थी।
 इसके बदले वो मुझे रोज ₹5 देते थे।



 तब तुम बच्ची रही होगी रूही...
 अब तुम जवान हो चुकी हो...
 तब मे और अब में बहुत फर्क है।


 कोई फर्क नहीं है आप अपनी कमीज उतार कर लेटो मैं अभी आपकी पीठ का दर्द ठीक कर देती हूं।


  जिद की पक्की रूही ने ना ना कहते हुए रेहान की कमीज उतरवा ही दी।
 बेचारा सेंडो बनियान पहने रूही के सामने शर्मा सा गया।


 बहुत बेहूदा हो तुम रूही।
 रेहान बेचारा शरमाता हुआ बोला।


 इसमें कोई बेहूदापन नहीं है समझे आप?
 चलिए अब आप पेट के बल लेट जाइए।

 रेहान बेचारा मरता क्या न करता!


 लेट गया भैया पेट के बल खटिया पर।


 और जब रूही उसकी पीठ पर चढ़ी तो पूछिए मत....



 या अल्लाह रहम कर मुझ गरीब पर....
 रेहान के मुंह से निकल पड़ा...




 क्या हुआ??
 दर्द कम हुआ क्या?
रूही गर्दन से कमर तक पैरों से दबाती हुई बोली....


 रेहान जल्दी से बोला...
नहीं और बढ़ गया।
 बहुत भारी हो तुम तुम्हारा वजन कितना है रूही?



 रूही शर्माती हुई बोली...
मेरा वजन?
फूलो जितना...
 मैं तो फूल की तरह हल्की हूं।


 रेहान मरी सी आवाज में बोला..
 हां बेशक तुम फूल जितनी हल्की हो....
 मगर वो फूल गोभी का है।
 कम से कम दो ट्रक गोभी के फूल जितना वजन है तुम्हारा।


 क्या कहा?
 रूही ने रेहान की रीड की हड्डी पर अपने पैरों से जोरदार दबाव बनाकर कहा...


 रेहान तड़प कर बोला....
या अल्लाह रहम....
 इस बुलडोजर जैसी वजनदार लड़की से मेरी हिफाजत कर मेरे मौला।

----------


## pkpasi

शाम का वक्त था रूही रात के खाने की तैयारी मे लगी हुई थी।

 रेहान रूही के नजदीकी ही बैठा चूल्हे मे लकड़िया सुलगाने की कोशिश कर रहा था।


 आपको नहीं लगता कि आपकी उम्र इतनी हो चुकी है कि अब आपको शादी कर लेनी चाहिए? रूही ने किसी कदर शरमाते हुए रेहान से पूछा।



 रेहान चूल्हे में लकडियो की आग को फूंक मारते हुए बोला.....


 जरूरत महसूस नहीं होती..
और फिर...
फिर शादी करने के लिए एक लड़की भी जरूरी होती है..
 वो कहां से लाऊंगा?


 क्यो?
रूही तुनककर बोली...
 आप तो ऐसे कह रहे हैं जैसे दुनिया से लड़कियों का नामोनिशान खत्म हो चुका है।
 जो आपको कोई नहीं मिलेगी।


 रेहान मुस्कुराता हुआ बोला...
 बेशक दुनिया में करोड़ों अरबों या उससे भी काफी ज्यादा लड़कियां होगी..
 मगर मेरे लिए उनमें से कोई नहीं बनी इस बात का मुझे यकीन है इसलिए मैं इस बारे में सोचता ही नही..
 और वैसे भी अभी मेरी उम्र ही क्या है?
 अभी तो मैं बच्चा हूं!



 बेवकूफ हो तुम?
रूही चढ़कर बोली...




 वो क्यों भला?
रेहान ने सवाल दागा।


 खुद बच्चे पैदा करने की उम्र में जो शख्स अपने आप को बच्चा कहे वो बेवकूफ नहीं तो भला क्या हुआ?



 रेहान झेप सा गया..
 बेहूदगी में तुमसे बड़ा आज तक मेरी नजरों से दूसरा कोई इंसान नहीं गुजरा रूही...


 हां मैं ठहरी बेहूदा...और तुम ठहरे निहायत नेक और शरीफ इंसान..
है ना?
 सच कहना अगर बेहूदापन है तो यही सही..
 अरे...जरा इस जंगल से बाहर निकलिए...
 आपकी उम्र में लड़के तीन तीन चार चार बच्चों के बाप बन जाते हैं..
 और एक आप है कि अभी मैं बच्चा हूं।
 रूही रेहान के लहजे की नक़ल उतारती हुई बोली...




 रेहान के होठों पर एक बेइकयार किस्म की मुस्कुराहट आई जिसे उसने जल्दी ही अपने संजीदा से चेहरे की आड़ में छुपा लिया।



 बस..बस...
ज्यादा जबानी बहस नही...
 मुझे किसी की जरूरत नही...
 और फिर हो भी क्यो?
 सारे काम तो मैं खुद ही कर लिया करता हूं खाना बना लेता हूं...
अपने कपड़े धो लेता हूं....
 जीने के लिए जो जरूरी चीजें होती हैं वो मुझे आती है।




रुही ने कहा....
 पर पिछले कुछ दिनों से आप के आधे से ज्यादा काम मैं कर रही हूं...
 क्या आपको इस बात का अंदाजा है?
 और बात अगर जरूरत की है तो सिर्फ पेट भर लेना और अपने काम खुद कर लेना ही सब कुछ नहीं होता रेहान....
 हम इंसान हैं...
 हमें हमारा नफ्ज दिया गया है... 
हमारी भी कुछ ख्वाइशे होती हैं एक औरत एक ऐसे मर्द का हाथ थामती है जिसके मजबूत बाजू उसकी इज्जत-ओ-आबरु की हिफाजत कर सके और उसे ही अपना हमसफ़र चुनती है। और अपना सब कुछ उसी को सौंप देती है।
 वहीं एक मर्द की हसरत होती है कि एक नेक सीरत और एक खूबसूरत औरत उसके हिस्से में आए जो उसके हर सुख और दुख में  साथ दे और उसकी तकलीफ और मजबूरी की घड़ी में उस से कंधे से कंधा मिलाकर खड़ी रहे।
 यही हर इंसान की ख्वाहिश होती है।
 और आप जिस्मानी ख्वाहिशों को भी नजरअंदाज नहीं कर सकते ना?



 रेहान में बड़े ही सख्त लहजे में कहा....
 रेहान का नफ्ज और रेहान की जिस्मानी ख्वाहिशें उसके हौसले और मजबूत इरादों के गुलाम नही है रूही...
 मेरी ख्वाहिशे मेरे मजबूत इरादो के आगे अक्सर घुटने टेक दिया करती है..
 तो तुम्हें मुझ से डरने की कोई जरूरत नही कि मैं कभी भी तुम्हारी इज्जत-ओ-आबरू के लिए खतरा बनूंगा।





 आप कहां की बात कहां ले जाते है?
 रूही रूआसी होकर बोली....
 अरे मैं तो आपको ये समझाने की कोशिश कर रही हूं कि बस आप किसी तरह शादी के लिए मान जाए।




 रेहान बेजार हो कर बोला....
 अच्छा ठीक है!
 चलो मान गया मैं की हां मुझे शादी करनी है...
 चलो अब लाओ...बताओ कहां है वो लड़की?
 जिसकी तुम तकदीर फोड़ना चाहती हो मेरे हाथो?




 रूही हंसते हुए बोली...
सब्र कीजिए...सब्र कीजिए...
 बड़े बुजुर्ग कहते हैं कि सब्र का फल मीठा होता है।




 रेहान ने सर्द लहजे में कहा....
 मीठे फल को खाने में ज्यादा देरी की जाए तो वो सड़ जाता है इसलिए बेहतर होगा कि उसे कच्चा ही खा लिया जाए।




 आप तो हर बात की खाल उधेडने ही बैठ जाते हो!

मै तो बस...
 रेहान अभी इतना ही कह पाया कि अचानक चारों तरफ से तेज हवाओं का जबरदस्त हमला हुआ।
 ये हवाएं कुछ इस रफ्तार से चलने लगी कि रूही अपने आप को एक हल्के तिनके की तरह महसूस करने लगी।


 रेहान जल्दी उठा और रूही का हाथ पकड़कर उसे झोपड़ी के अंदर ले गया।

 रूही ने देखा कि रेहान उसे एक तरफ बैठाकर उस सन्दूक की तरफ बढ़ा जो अक्सर बंद रहा करता था।


 रूही ने देखा रेहान ने उस संदूक से अपनी वही तलवार निकाली जिसे रूही ने एक बार खोलने की कोशिश की थी और रेहान ने बड़ी ही सख्ती से इस हरकत से दूर रहने की हिदायत दी थी।


 तुम यहीं रहो...
चाहे कुछ भी हो!
 बाहर मत निकलना....
समझ गई?
 रेहान ने संजीदगी से रूही को हिदायत दी।

----------


## pkpasi

पर आप?
आप कहां जा रहे हैं?
 और..यययये..ये तलवार क्यों निकाली आपने?
 खुदाया मुझे कुछ बताइए तो सही...
 बाहर ये अचानक से कैसा तूफान आया?
 ऐसा तो पहले कभी नहीं हुआ ना?


 रेहान गंभीर लहजे में बोला....
ये किसी तूफान की आमद का पेश खाइमा है...
 मैं हवाओं में खून की महक साफ महसूस कर सकता हूं।
 पर तुम किसी भी हालत में झोपड़ी से बाहर कदम नहीं निकालेगी।


 रूही सुनिए सुनिए कहती ही रह गई पर इतना कहता हुआ रेहान बाहर निकल गया और बाहर से झोपड़ी के उस दरवाजे को बंद कर दिया।





 बाहर आकर रेहान ने बुलंद आवाज मे कहा....
 इन बचकानी हरकतों से बच्चों को डराओ...
 मुझ से मुकाबला करना है तो सामने आओ।
 अचानक ही काले गहरे गुबार का एक बहुत बड़ा बवंडर कहीं से उड़ता हुआ आया और उस बवंडर ने रेहान को अपनी चपेट में ले लिया।
 रेहान किसी मामूली तिनके की तरह हवा मे उड गया।
 और कुछ ऊंचाई पर पहुंच कर उस बवंडर ने उसे जमीन पर पटक दिया।


 बड़ी ही जोरदार आवाज थी रेहान के जमीन पर गिरने की।

 वो बवंडर फिर से रेहान के सामने आ गया..
 रेहान जमीन पर चित पड़ा हुआ था...
 काफी चोट आई थी इतनी ऊंचाई से गिरने की वजह से...
 वो बवंडर का गुबार धीरे धीरे छटने लगा और उस बवंडर के पीछे से सलजार निकल कर बाहर आया।
 और एक गर्जदार आवाज मे चिघाड़ा...

 उठ!
उठ और उठ कर मुझे तजीम दे कि मैं सबसे बड़ा हूं।
 रेहान कराहता हुआ जमीन से उठ गया और धीरे-धीरे बोला...
 सबसे बड़ा है रब मेरा उससे बड़ा ना कोई...
 जिसने समझा खुद को बड़ा वो आज इस जमीन के नीचे सोए।

 कहते हुए रेहान ने अपनी तलवार म्यान से खींची और उस पर झपट पड़ा।

 रेहान ने बड़े ही जोरदार वार किए सलजार पर...
 सलजार उसके हर वार से बजता रहा...
 रेहान काफी लंबा-चौड़ा था फिर भी सलजार जैसे दानव के सामने उसकी कद काठी बिल्कुल बेकार ही होकर रह गई थी।
 उसके बाद सलजार ने रेहान पर वार करने शुरू किए।

 वो दोनों एक दूसरे मे गुथे हुए थे।

 सलजार अपने एक से रेहान के चेहरे पर वार किए जा रहा था।
 इसलिए बार-बार रेहान अपनी सारी ताकत समेट रहा था सलजार पर हावी होने के लिए पर इस जंग में साफ नजर आ रहा था कि रेहान सलजार के मुकाबले बहुत कमजोर पड़ रहा है आखिरकार सलजार ने रेहान को कमर से पकड़ कर सिर से उठा कर जमीन पर पटक दिया।

 इस झडफ में रेहान की हालत काबिले रहम थी।
 रेहान की हालत बहुत खराब हो चुकी थी...
 रेहान का सारा का सारा चेहरा खून से लथपथ हो चुका था।
सलजार ने रेहान के सीने पर एक जबरदस्त ठोकर मारी...
 रेहान के मुंह से खून की धारा निकलने लगी....
 वो जमीन पर पड़ा कराह रहा था।
 आज ना जाने क्यो रेहान सलजार के मुकाबले बड़ा कमजोर साबित हो रहा था।

 रेहान फिर भी अपने कदमों पर खड़ा हो गया...
 लड़खड़ाती हुई जबान से बस इतना ही कह सका...
" आ देख मेरा जोश-ए-जुनून कम तो नहीं है सिर खून से डूबा है मगर झुका तो नहीं है"
 तू कितना भी ताकतवर हो सलजार.....
 मेरी हिम्मत और हौसले को तू हरा नहीं सकता....
 आजा...जंग कर मुझसे...
 सलजार हैरत भरी निगाहों से रेहान को देखने लगा..
 इतनी ज्यादा खस्ता हालत होने के बावजूद रेहान अब तक अपने पांव पर किस तरह खड़ा था?
 रेहान की जगह कोई मामूली इंसान होता तो अब तक मर चुका होता।

बहुत जीवट हो रेहान!
 वाकई में जो तुम्हारे बारे में सुना था उस से बढ़कर ही तुम्हें पाया...
पर!
 इतना कहकर सलजार में एक जोरदार लात रेहान के सीने पर मारी और रेहान चारों खाने चित जमीन पर गिर पड़ा।

 दुश्मनों पर रहम करना सलजार की आदत नही..

 रेहान के नीचे गिरते ही सलजार चीखा...
 बाहर निकल रूही!!
सलजार गर्जा..
 देख मैंने तेरे रेहान की क्या हालत की है!!
सलजार का एक पाव अभी तक रेहान के सीने पर रखा था।

 रूही ने झोपड़ी के दरवाजे को एक जोरदार टक्कर मारी....
 दरवाजा कमजोर था इसलिए चौखट समेत टूट कर गिर पडा..

रूही बाहर आई और जब उसने रेहान का ये हाल देखा तो वो फौरन दौड़ती हुई उसके पास पहुंच गई।

 उसने सलजार के पांव को रेहान के सीने से हटाते हुए कहा...
कमीने.... जलील हटा अपना पांव यहां से!!
 इन्होंने तेरा क्या बिगाड़ा है मरदूद क्यों उनके पीछे पड़ा है??
 चला जा यहां से वरना अगर मुझे गुस्सा आ गया तो!!

 तू मेरा कुछ नहीं बिगाड़ सकती लड़की!
 तेरी किसी भी तरह की कोई ताकत मेरे सामने कोई हकीकत नहीं रखती...
 देखती नहीं कि तेरे इस मुहाफिज का क्या हाल किया है मैंने?

रूही रेहान के चेहरे से खून साफ करती हुई रोने लगी....
क्या चाहते हो?
 क्यों इन्हें इतनी बेरहमी से मार रहे हो?
कक... क्या चाहते हो तुम?

----------


## pkpasi

सलजार भारी भरकम आवाज में बोला...
 ठीक है!
 तेरे आंसू देख कर मेरा दिल पिघल गया...
 चल जा!
बख्श दूंगा तेरे इस मुहाफिज की जिंदगी...पर एक शर्त पर....
 अगर तू चाहती है कि इसे जिंदा छोड़ दूं तो तुझे मेरे साथ चलना होगा।


 चलूंगी!
तुम जैसा कहोगे वैसा करूंगी....
 पर खुदा के लिए इसकी जिंदगी बख्श दो....
रूही गिड़गिड़ाते हुए बोली...

 रूही ना चाहते हुए भी सलजार के साथ जाने के लिए राजी हो गई।

 रेहान ने उसे जाते हुए देखा तो किसी भी तरह से आवाज दी...

मम....मत जाओ!
मत...जजजज..जज..जाओ रूही...
 ये तुम्हें मार डालेंगे।

पर सलजार  ने रुही का हाथ पकड़ा और खींचता हुआ वहां से ले जाने लगा....


 गुलामो!
सलजार ने आवाज दी..
 अचानक चारों तरफ से वही खूंखार दरिंदे कीड़े मकोड़ों की तरह निकल आए जिन्होंने पहली रात को रूही पर हमला किया था।

सलजार ने उन्हें आंखों से इशारा किया कि उसके यहां से जाते ही रेहान की बची-खुची सांसे भी उसके जिस्म से खींच ली जाएं.......

सलजार के वहां से जाते ही वो सारे के सारे किसी भूखे भेड़िए की तरह रेहान पर झपट पड़े...

 रेहान के जिस्म में अब इतनी ताकत भी नहीं रही थी कि वो अपना बचाव कर सके।

 जिस्म से काफी खून बह चुका था!
 जहन होश और बेहोशी के दरमियान झूल रहा था।


 और उसके जिस्म पर कई जगह से खून का रिसाव अब भी जारी था।

 सारे दरिंदे बुरी तरह उसे नोच खसोट रहे थे।

 अचानक ही उसने महसूस किया कि कहीं से एक तेज सफेद रोशनी का धमाका सा हुआ।
 उस रोशनी की शिदार इतनी बडी कि उसका एरिया इतना बढ़ता चला गया कि उसने उन्हें चारों तरफ से घेर लिया जैसे-जैसे वो रोशनी आगे बढ़ने लगी और उसकी रेंज में जो भी दरिंदा आया वो जलकर खाक हो गया।


 जो दरिंदे रेहान के शरीर को काट रहे थे उस रोशनी के दायरे में आते ही वो भी जलकर राख हो गए।

धुधली नजरों से रेहान ने देखा एक रोशन  सा सफेद रोशनी का गोला उसकी तरफ बढ़ रहा था.....
 और उसके करीब आते ही रेहान को एक अजीब सी ताकत का एहसास हुआ....

 एक बड़ी सी सफेद चादर रेहान के जिस्म पर गिरी और रेहान की आंखें बंद हो गई।

----------


## pkpasi

रूही को ले जाकर सलजार ने उसे एक अंधेरी गुफा में कैद कर दिया।

 और उसके बाद उसने अघोरा तक ये खबर पहुंचाई।

 यह खबर सुनकर अघोरा ने सलजार की पीठ थपथपाई...

 और रेहान के मुतालिक पूछा....
 सलजार ने रेहान की करारी हार और उसकी मौत की खबर अगोरा को सुनाई जिसे सुनकर अघोरा और खुश नजर आने लगा।

 ये खबर जंगल की आग की तरह शैतानो के सारे कबीलों में पहुंच गई...


 रेहान की मौत की खबर जब शकाला के कानों तक पहुंची तो उसकी हालत खराब होने लगी।

 शकाला की बड़ी बहन गुमान ने उसे सहारा देकर संभाला।

 तुझे क्या हो गया शकाला?
 गुमान ने शकाला से कहा...

वो रेहान तो हमारे बाबा का सबसे बड़ा दुश्मन था?
 उसकी मौत की खबर पर तो तुम्हें खुश होना चाहिए!!
 पर मुझे ऐसा महसूस होता है कि तुम्हें उसकी मौत पर गहरा सदमा पहुंचा है।


 शकाला ने मध्यम सुर में कहा....
 आप नहीं जानती गुमान!!
 आज मैंने अपनी जिंदगी की सबसे अहम सबसे कीमती चीज खो दी..



 ये तुम क्या कह रही हो शकाला?
 गुमान तेज लहजे में बोली.....
 अगर ये बात बाबा ने सुन ली तो तुम्हें जिंदा जला डालेंगे....
 पागल हो गई हो?
 होश-ओ-हवास खो दिए हैं तुमने?


शकाला ने गुमान की आंखों में देखते हुए कहा....

 हां गुमान मै पागल हो गई हूं...
 उसकी मोहब्बत ने मुझे पागल कर दिया है....
 सच कहती हूं अगर किसी ने उसे हाथ लगाया तो मैं उसके हाथ काट डालूंगी...
 उसके जिस्म से खून की आखिरी बूंद तक निचोड़ डालूंगी....
 शकाला आखिर में जज्बाती हो गई....





 होश में आओ शकाला...
 गुमान उसे झिझोड़ती हुई बोली....
 वो मर चुका है!
सुना नहीं तुमने?

 हमारे कबीले के वासी आज उसकी मौत पर जश्न मना रहे है।


शकाला मुस्कुरा कर बोली....
 वो रेहान ही क्या जो सलजार जैसे मुर्दे के हाथो मारा जाए?
 मैं जानती हूं वो अभी जिंदा है!!
 प्यार करती हूँ उससे उसकी दिल की धड़कने महसूस कर सकती हूं मै।
 वो बहुत अजीम है...
और रेहान जैसे अजीम लोग यूं चूहों की तरह नहीं मरा करते गुमान!!


 गुमान गंभीर लहजे में बोली....
अब भी वक्त है शकाला!
 सभल जा!!
वो  एक आदम-जात है!!
 और तू एक यक्षिणी...
 तेरा और उसका मिलन नामुमकिन है!!
 इतनी सी बात तेरे पल्ले क्यों नहीं पड़ती?

 अब चाहे जो भी हो...
देखा जाएगा!
शकाला ने फैसलाकून लहजे मे कहा..

 मैं अभी जाकर उस लड़की को देखती हूं जिसे सलजार जबरदस्ती उठा लाया है।

----------


## pkpasi

रेहान की आंखें खुली तो उसने अपने आपको एक ऐसी गुफा में पाया जहां उसके जिस्म के नीचे नर्म घास का उसका बिस्तर लगा हुआ था।

 उसने उठने की कोशिश की....
 उठते वक़्त उसने सोचा कि जिस्म पर मौजूद जख्म काफी तकलीफ देंगे....
 पर ऐसा नहीं हुआ...
 उसने अपने सीने और बाजुओं को टटोल कर देखा तो जख्म के निशान गायब थे।
 वो अपने आप को बिल्कुल तरोताजा महसूस कर रहा था...
 जैसे अभी सो कर उठा हो।

 वो गुफा से चलकर बाहर आया...

बाहर पहले की तरह का सन्नाटा पसरा हुआ था!

 कोई है?
उसने पुकारा...
 कोई है यहा?
रेहान ने आवाज दी...




 उठ गए!
अचानक ही बाए तरफ से एक मीठी आवाज रेहान को सुनाई दी..
 रेहान ने तुरंत उस तरफ मुड़कर देखा...
आप?

----------


## pkpasi

क्या तुम्हें मेरे यहां आने पर आश्चर्य हुआ?

नन...नहीं माँ पपप... पर थोड़ी हैरानी तो होगी ही ना?
 रेहान हैरत भरे लहजे में अपनी मां से बोला..




 हां तुम्हें हैरानी तो होनी ही चाहिए...
 पर ये सत्य है कि मैं यहां साक्षात प्रकट हूं और इस वक्त तुम से वार्तालाप कर रही हूं।


 क्या माँ आप भी?
रेहान मुस्कुरा कर बोला...

 अब अगर आप इतनी शुद्ध हिंदी बोलेगी तो मेरी क्या खाक समझ में आएगा?

 अच्छा?
मां मुस्कुरा कर बोली....

 बेहतर है!
तो मैं तुमसे उर्दू में गुफ्तगू करूंगी ताकि तुम्हारे समझ में आए!

 आप कितनी जुबान जानती हो माँ!
 रेहान हैरत से बोला....

 दुनिया मे जितनी जबाने है सभी जबाने मैं आसानी से बोल सकती हूं बेटा!


 जानती ही होंगी?
आखिर मां किसकी हो!
 रेहान मुस्कुरा कर बोला...

 अच्छा?
अब ज्यादा मस्का लगाने की जरूरत नहीं है बेटा!
 मैं तुमसे बहुत नाराज हूं....
माँ नाराज होकर बोली...


 क्यों माँ!
मैंने ऐसा कौन सा गुनाह किया है कि आप मुझसे खफा हो गई?
 रेहान खुशामत भरे लहजे में बोला....





 तुमने मुझे नहीं बताया कि तुम पर क्या गुजर रही है...
 तुम किन हालात में जिंदगी बसर कर रहे हो?
 क्या मैं इतनी पराई हो गई तुम्हारे लिए कि एक बार भी मुझे आवाज देना मुनासिब नहीं समझा?

 ननन...नहीं माँ ऐसी बात नहीं है!
 रेहान गड़बड़ा कर बोला....
आपको पराया समझना मेरे बस के बाहर है माँ!!

 दुनिया में एक आप ही तो हैं जिसे मैं हक से अपना कह सकता हूं!!
 अगर आप ऐसा कहोगी कि मैंने आप को पराया समझा तो ये मेरी बदकिस्मती होगी और कुछ नही....


हममम्...
 मां ने मुस्कुराते हुए कहा....
 अगर यही बात है तो मेरे बेटे ने मुझे ये क्यों नहीं बताया कि उसे किसी लड़की से मोहब्बत हो गई है?
 बताओ...बताओ...चुप क्यों हो बोलो?




  रेहान मां के इस अचानक से हमले के लिए तैयार नहीं था...
 इसलिए वो हैरान होने और शर्माने की मिली जुली तस्वीर सा बनकर बोला...

 अअअ..आपप..आपको किसने बबब्...बता दिया गलत सोच रही है आप तो जानती है...

 मैं सब कुछ जानती हूं! 
माँ हूँ तुम्हारी....
तुम्हारी हर खबर और हरकत की जानकारी मुझ तक पहुंच जाती है!!
 मैंने ऐसे ही तुम्हें अपना संरक्षण नहीं दिया!!


 वो लडकी मुझसे प्यार नहीं करती वो तो सिर्फ हमदर्दी जता रही थी!

 बेटा!
 मैं जानती हूं... 
पर मै नेहा की बात नहीं कर रही हूँ।

रेहान हैरत भरी निगाहों से अपनी मां को देखने लगा।
तो फिर!

 मै रुही की बात कर रही हूं।


 माँ ऐसी कोई बात नहीं है।


 और अगर ऐसी कोई बात नहीं है कि तुम उस लड़की से प्रेम नहीं करते तो फिर बताओ??
 वो लड़की तुम्हारी पीठ पर खड़ी क्या कर रही थी उस दिन?

 माँ ने रेहान को छेड़ते हुए कहा...
 रेहान की नजरें नीचे थी और वो अपनी मां की नजरों से नजरे नहीं मिला पा रहा था!
 काटो तो खून नहीं वाली हालत थी रेहान की!
 बेचारा क्या जवाब देता अपनी मां को कि रूही ने उस दिन जानबूझकर ऐसा किया था।


 रेहान हकलाता हुआ बोला...
 त...त्...तो आपने वो सस..सब देख लिया?



 सिर्फ उस हद तक!
 जहां वो लड़की तुम्हारी पीठ पर खड़ी थी...
 उसके बाद मैं अपनी आंखें बंद करके वहां से चली गई थी!!


 नही...माँ...नही..
 कम...से...कम आप तो मुझ पर शक मत कीजिए...
 उसके बाद कुछ हुआ भी नही..
 आप तो मेरे किरदार को मुझसे बेहतर जानती हो।
 मैं लाख बिगड़ा सही...
लाख गलत इंसान सही...
 पर मैं किरदार का हल्का नहीं हूं माँ!!
 मेरे दामन पर आपको हरामखोरी का एक छीटा भी कभी नजर नहीं आएगा माँ।
 आप तो इतनी शक्तिशाली है।
 आप अपनी शक्तियो से पता लगा सकती हैं कि मेरी बातों में कितनी सच्चाई है....
 अगर मैं आपके इम्तिहान में गलत साबित हुआ तो आप की तलवार और मेरी गर्दन....
 और इससे ज्यादा कहूं तो कहूं क्या?
 रेहान मायूस होता हुआ बोला.....





 अरे..अरे..तुम तो मायूस हो गए बेटा...
 मैं तो बस यूं ही छेड़ रही थी!
 अब क्या अपनी मां को इतना भी अधिकार नहीं दोगे कि वो तुमसे जरा सी हंसी ठिठोली कर सके?



 आपको पूरा हक है मां!
मैं तो बस!




 तुम क्या हो और क्यों हो मैं सब जानती हूं बेटा!
 और तुम्हें मुझे अपने चरित्र का प्रमाण देने की कोई आवश्यकता नहीं है..
 मैं जानती हूं...
तुम्हारी आत्मा इतनी पवित्र है कि ये सारी निर्लज्जता तुम्हें स्पर्श तक नहीं कर सकती।।
 पर अगर मुझे सच मे अपनी मां मानते हो तो सच-सच बताना!
 तुम रूही को चाहने लगे हो ना?






 रेहान शरमाते हुए बोला...
क्या माँ आप भी?
 अब हो गया ना माँ... अब इतना भी मत छेड़ो मुझे वरना शर्म के मारे....अभी जमीन फटे और मैं उसमें समा जाऊं!!






 अच्छा अच्छा ठीक है बाबा!
अब नहीं बोलूंगी!

----------


## pkpasi

ये बताओ अब तुम कैसा महसूस कर रहे हो...
 किसी किस्म की कमजोरी या कुछ और?



 नहीं मां...
मैं तो अपने आप को बिल्कुल तरोताजा महसूस कर रहा हूं...
 जैसे अभी बहुत लंबी नींद ले कर उठा हूं....



 तुम पिछले सात दिनों से सो रहे हो बेटा क्या तुम ये बात जानते हो?





 क्या?
मैं पिछले सात दिनों से सो रहा हूं?



 हां और इन सात दिनों में मैंने तुम्हारे जख्मों के इलाज़ किए हैं ताकि तुम ठीक हो सको...
 उस दिन अगर मैं वक्त पर ना आती तो तुम शायद बच नहीं पाते बेटा!




 पर माँ!
मै सलजार के सामने इतना कमजोर क्यों पड़ गया था?
 मैं किसी मामूली तिनके की तरह बह गया उसके सामने....
 ऐसा क्यों हुआ?





 मां ने रेहान से कहा....
 जब उसने तुम्हें अपने बवंडर में जकड़ा तब उसने अपनी ताकतों से तुम्हारी ताकतों को बांध दिया था।
 इसे "बंदिश" कहा जाता है...
 जिसके जरिए हम अपने प्रतिद्वंदी की ताकतों पर प्रतिबंध लगा सकते हैं और उसे आसानी से हरा सकते हैं!




 तो मैं क्या करूं माँ?
 मैं रूही को उन दरिंदों के चंगुल से रिहाई दिलाना चाहता हूं पर दोबारा मेरा सामना सलजार से हुआ तो मैं दोबारा उसके सामने कमजोर नहीं पड़ना चाहता।




 मां ने अपने झोली से चांदी का एक कड़ा निकालकर रेहान को देते हुए कहा....




 ये लो बेटा!
 ये कड़ा मेरा आशीर्वाद है तुम्हारे लिए।


 इस तरह के केवल दो ही कड़े इस पृथ्वी पर हैं....
 एक सफेद यानी की अच्छी शक्तियो का प्रतीक है और दूसरा काला यानी की बुरी शक्तियों का प्रतीक है।

 मैंने जो तुम्हें दिया है ये सफेद शक्तियों से सुसज्जित कड़ा है बेटा...




 जब भी तुम्हें ऐसा महसूस हो कि अब तुम कमजोर पड़ रहे हो उस वक्त तुम इसे  अपने सीधे हाथ में डाल लेना....
 ईश्वर की सारी शक्तियां तुम्हारी सहायता करेंगी।
पर!
 अघोरा की काली शक्तियों के आगे ये कुछ कमजोर पड़ सकता है क्योंकि इसका दूसरा हिस्सा यानी कि वो काला कडा उसी के पास है...
 और उसके इलाके में वो इस कड़े पर भारी पड़ता है।


 और अगर किसी के पास वो दोनों कड़े आ गए तो क्या होगा माँ?





 अगर ऐसा हुआ तो मत पूछो कि क्या होगा बेटा?
 भगवान ना करे कि कभी किसी के हाथ ये दोनों कड़े लग जाए वरना उम्मीद इस बात की होगी कि वो इसका गलत ही इस्तेमाल करेगा क्योंकि वो काला कडा इंसान को अपनी ओर यानी की बुराइयों की तरफ खींच लेता है।


 इस कड़े को मेरा आशीर्वाद समझकर अपने पास रखना बेटा!


 माँ ने बहुत कोशिश की कि वो भी रेहान के साथ चले पर रेहान ने उसे ये कह कर मना कर दिया कि ये उसकी जंग है और वो इसे अकेला ही लड़ेगा।



 उसके बाद उसने मां से इजाजत ली और अपनी मुहिम पर निकल पड़ा।

----------


## mohammed ali

> ये बताओ अब तुम कैसा महसूस कर रहे हो...
>  किसी किस्म की कमजोरी या कुछ और?
> 
> 
> 
>  नहीं मां...
> मैं तो अपने आप को बिल्कुल तरोताजा महसूस कर रहा हूं...
>  जैसे अभी बहुत लंबी नींद ले कर उठा हूं....
> 
> ...


bahut achi story hai 

next update ka intezar hai

----------


## pkpasi

रूही ने महसूस किया कि अचानक ही गुफा के मुहाने पर मौजूद बड़ा सा पत्थर अपनी जगह से धीरे-धीरे खिसक रहा है।

 पिछले सात दिनों से रूही यहाँ इस गुफा में कैद थी...

 उससे किसी ने अब तक कोई बात नहीं की थी...
 बस वक्त पर खाना दे दिया जाता और गुफा के दरवाजे को बंद कर दिया जाता।

 आज इस वक्त कौन आया होगा?
 उसने अपने दिल में सोचा....

 ये वक्त तो खाने का भी नहीं हो सकता?
 फिर यूँ बे वक्त कौन!!!

 अभी वो ये सोच ही रही थी कि अचानक उसे सामने से कोई साया अपनी तरफ आता हुआ नजर आया।






क्कक..कौन है?
कौन है वहा?
 रूही ने आवाज लगाई...




 उस साए के हाथों में कोई चीज थी जिसे उसने रोशन किया तब पता चला कि उसके हाथों में मोमबत्ती है।


 कोई लड़की थी शायद....



रूही ने शमा की रोशनी में उसे देखा!



 कोई उसकी हम उम्र लड़की थी वो...
 उम्र ज्यादा से ज्यादा 20-22 साल होगी उसकी...
 काफी हसीन थी!


 सुनहरे अखरोटि रंग के बाल जो उसकी कमर से भी नीचे लटक रहे थे।
 रोशन...सफेद...बेदाग चेहरा..खड़ी नाक और उसके चेहरे पर सबसे ज्यादा पुर-कशिश थी उसकी हरे रंग की बड़ी बड़ी और नशीली आंखें...
 रूही उस लड़की की आंखे को ही देखती रह गई....
 और उसकी आंखों के रंग के मुतालिक सोचने लगी....
 कभी उस लड़की की आंखें नीली नजर आती और कभी हरी!


 तुम रूही हो ना?
 अचानक उस लड़की ने आगे बढ़कर सवाल किया।



हह..हां मैं हूं!
रूही ने जवाब दिया...
 पर तुम मेरा नाम कैसे जानती हो?




 मैं तुम्हारे बारे में और भी बहुत कुछ जानती हूं रुही!
 बैठो मुझे तुमसे कुछ बात करनी है।


 और वो दोनों पास ही पड़े पत्थर पर बैठ गई।


 मेरा नाम शकाला है रूही..
 और मैं यहां की शहजादी हूं!!



इइ...इन दरिंदों की शहजादी हो?
रूही ने डरते हुए पूछा...

शकाला मुस्कुराती हुई बोली...
हाँ इन दरिंदों की!
 पर फ़िक्र मत करो मैं यहां तुम्हें कोई नुकसान पहुंचाने नहीं आई....
 बस ये जानना चाहती हूं कि तुम रेहान के साथ कब से हो?






 रेहान का नाम सुनते ही रूही के तेवर बदल गए...
 उसके चेहरे पर गुस्से का असर साफ देखा जा सकता था।
 उसने सख्त लहजे में कहा...


 देखो शकाला!!
तुम जो भी हो? मुझे उससे कोई सरोकार नही।
 तुम लोगों को मेरी जरूरत थी इसलिए मै तुम्हारी कैदी बनने को तैयार हो गई।
 उसके बदले मुझसे वादा किया गया था कि उन्हे सही सलामत छोड़ दिया जाएगा।
 इसलिए मैं यहां उनका जिक्र करना भी मुनासिब नहीं समझती!


 शकाला के होठों पर एक हल्की सी मुस्कुराहट रस्क करने लगी...


 उसने रूही को माइनीखेज नज़रों से देखते हुए कहा...

 सुनो?
मैं तुम्हारे शौहर के बारे में नहीं बल्कि रेहान के बारे में पूछना चाहती हूं!! 
वो इस वक्त कहां है और तुम उस तक कैसे पहुंची?

रूही रेहान के इस तरह के तजकेरे से जरा सी झेप गई...
 और उसने अपना चेहरा दूसरी तरफ कर लिया...
 फिर ज़रा देर बाद बोली...
 मैं भी...अपने!..अपने..शौहर के बारे में नहीं बल्कि उन्ही के बारे में बात कर रही हूं जिनका नाम तुम बार-बार अपनी गंदी जुबान से ले रही हो!!



ओह् अच्छा!!बात यहां तक पहुंच गई??
  शकाला ने रूही की तरफ देखते हुए कहा..
 क्या तुम सचमुच रेहान से मोहब्बत करने लगी हो?
 या बस यूं ही!


 रूही तड़ से बोली....
देखो लड़की!!
 अपनी जुबान जरा संभाल कर बात करो समझी?
 शहजादी होगी अपने घर मे...
 मैंने अपने आप को तुम लोगों के हवाले किसी मजबूरी में किया है।
 मेरी उस मजबूरी को मेरी कमजोरी समझने की गलती मत करना!



 शकाला मुस्कुरा कर बोली...
 तेवर तो बिल्कुल मेरी ही तरह है तुम्हारे!
 और हो भी क्यों ना..
 आखिर तुम खून तो हमारा ही हो ना??


 कक...क्या मतलब?
क्या मतलब है तुम्हारा?
 रूही ने हैरत भरे लहजे में शकाला से सवाल किया!


 शकाला ने उसे जवाब दिया..
 क्या तुम जानती हो?
 रिश्ते में तुम मेरी बहन लगती हो?

 वव..वो कैसे?
रूही ने सवाल किया..

----------


## pkpasi

क्योंकि तुम्हारी माँ कुसतुतूनिया मेरे बाबा अघोरा की सगी बहन थी।
 उसने अपने कबीले के खिलाफ जाकर तुम्हारे बाप से शादी की थी।

 इसलिए उस लहजे से तुम मेरी बुआ की बेटी यानी मेरी बहन हुई ना।

रूही किसी सोच में पड़ गई...

 क्या हुआ क्या सोच रही हो?
 शकाला ने रूही से सवाल किया!!


 पर अम्मीजान ने कभी इस बारे में नहीं बताया कि उनका कोई भाई भी था?


 वो तुम्हें क्या क्या बताती?
 क्योंकि बताने वाली कोई चीज उनके पास थी ही नही....
 उन्होंने हमेशा दुनिया से और तुमसे अपनी असलियत छुपाए रखी।


अब जब तुम ये जान चुकी हो कि मैं तुम्हारी बहन हूं... तो अब तो मुझे ये बता सकती हो ना कि क्या तुम रेहान से मोहब्बत करती हो??




रूही शकाला के इस सवाल पर शर्मा सी गई..
हट बेहया...बेशर्म कहीं की!
 ऐसे सवाल कोई करता है क्या अपनी बहन से!!!


 शकाला के चेहरे पर अचानक ही उदासी सी छा गई..
 तो क्या सचमुच रेहान ने तुमसे!


 रूही बीच में बोली...
 अरे उनमें इतनी हिम्मत कहां है कि मुझसे प्यार का इजहार तक कर सकेंगे...
 मेरे सामने आते ही तो उनकी घीघी बंध जाती है।




 तो सचमुच इश्क वाला मसला है!
 शकाला ने कहा....
 अच्छा अगर वो भी तुम से प्यार करते हो तो तुम उनके लिए क्या क्या कर सकती हो?



  रूही फैसलाकून लहजे में कहा...
 अपनी जान दे सकती हूं या किसी की जान ले भी सकती हूं।
 इससे ज्यादा किसी इंसान के हाथ में और कुछ कहां होता है शकाला?



 ठीक कहा तुमने!
 शकाला ने जवाब दिया।



 अगर तुम मेरी बहन हो और तुम्हारे बाबा भी मुझसे रिश्ता रखते हैं तो मेरे साथ ऐसा सलूक क्यों किया जा रहा है शकाला??
 रूही ने शकाला से सवाल किया...
 क्या अपनो के साथ ऐसा व्यवहार किया जाता है??




 शकाला ने कहा...
 मैं इस मामले में ज्यादा कुछ नहीं जानती रूही..
 मै यहां से तुम्हे आजाद करवा देती पर बाबा ने इस गुफा के बाहर बड़ा ही सख्त पैहरा रखा हुआ है।
 और सबसे बड़ी दीवार है वो सलजार!
  कमीना कुत्ता कहीं का....
 वो सांड के जैसा रास्ता रोके खड़ा रहता है हमेशा....
 अभी भी बड़ी मुश्किल से मुझे तुमसे मिलने की इजाजत दी है उसने!



 रूही कुछ सोच कर बोली....
 पर मेरा यहां आने का कोई मकशद समझ नहीं आ रहा मुझे...



 शकाला ने कहा...
वो भी जल्द ही पता लगा लूंगी...
 और तुम्हें यहां से रिहाई दिलवाने की पूरी-पूरी कोशिश करूंगी!!


 रूही मुस्कुरा कर बोली...
 शुक्रिया शकाला!
 अगर मेरी कोई छोटी बहन होती तो  वो बिल्कुल तुम्हारी तरह होती।


 शुक्रिया रूही!
शकाला ने सर्द लहजे में कहा..
 और अपने दिल में सोचने लगी!
 काश कि तुम मेरी रकीब ना होती रूही..
 तुम क्या जानो जिसे तुम मोहब्बत करती हो उसे मैं भी अपने दिल की गहराइयों से चाहती हूं...
 पर अगर वो तुम्हें चाहता है तो मैं उसकी चाहत पर अपनी चाहत को बेझिझक कुर्बान कर दूंगी ये मेरा वादा है तुमसे...



 फिर शकाला उठी और बोली...
 अच्छा रूही तो मैं चलती हूं!


 रूही जल्दी से उठी और शकाला के माथे को चूम लिया।
 आती रहना शकाला तुमसे बात करके बहुत अच्छा लगा मुझे....
 वैसे खूबसूरती के मामले में तुम कुछ कम नहीं हो!
 अगर तुम मेरे साथ कभी शहर चलती और जरा से मॉडर्न कपड़े पहन कर निकलोगी तब देखना।
 सारे लडके तुम्हारे पीछे पड़ जाएंगे।



शकाला ने फीकी सी मुस्कान दी...
 और आगे बढ़ गई!
 अपने दिल में कहते हुए...
" पर उन सारे लड़को मे कोई भी रेहान जैसा नहीं होगा रुही...
 रेहान जैसा अलग और अनोखा इंसान इस दुनिया में दूसरा कोई नहीं हो सकता...
 और तुम खुश नसीब हो कि खुदा ने वो इनाम जो हर औरत की ख्वाहिश हुआ करती है....
वैसा बेशकीमती तोहफा खुदा ने तुम्हें अदा किया है!
 तुम्हारी किस्मत पर रश्क आता है रूही!!
 तुम मेरी बहन भी हो और मेरी रकीब भी!!"

  और शकाला गुफा से बाहर निकल जाती है।

----------


## pkpasi

इधर..
रेहान अपने मुहिम पर निकल चुका था।

वो दनदनाते हुए अघोरा के शैतानी जंगल में घुस गया।


 रास्ते में कुछ मामूली किस्म के वहशियों से उसका सामना हुआ जिसे उसने अपनी तलवार की धार से खत्म कर दिया।

 उनमें से एक वहशी को रेहान ने जिंदा पकड़ लिया जिसने रेहान को ये खबर दी कि आज रात जब पूरा चांद निकलेगा और सातों आसमानी तारे अपने सही मुकाम पर आएंगे ठीक उसी वक्त शैतान अघोरा रूही की बलि देकर अमरत्व को प्राप्त कर लेगा और सदा के लिए अमर हो जाएगा।

 उसकी शैतानी ताकतें इतनी बढ़ जाएंगी कि उसके मुकाबले में इस रूहे जमीन पर कोई ना होगा।

 रेहान उस वहशी की आंखों में देखकर बोला....
 शैतान की ताकते चाहे जितनी भी बढ़ जाए।
 खुदाई ताकतों के सामने उसकी औकात किसी चींटी से ज्यादा नहीं होती।

 इतना कहकर रेहान ने उस वहशी को एक जोरदार ठोकर मारी जिसकी वजह से वो जमीन से रगड़ खाता हुआ एक पेड़ से जा टकराया।

 रेहान वहां से आगे बढ़ गया...

 रेहान की आंखें आसमान की तरफ उठी सूरज डूब रहा था।

 वक्त रेत की तरह हाथ से फिसलता जा रहा था।

 किसी भी वक्त रूही की जान जा सकती थी।

 क्या करूं कहां जाऊं?
 इस वक्त रेहान कुछ भी सोचने समझने की हालत में नहीं था!!


....x....x....x....x....x....x.....x.....x.....x..  ..x...x....x....x

 ये गलत है बाबा वो हमसे कुछ रिश्ता रखती है....
 आपकी बेटियो जैसी है वो!!
 क्या आप अपने मतलब के लिए उस मासूम का खून बहा देंगे???
 शकाला अपने बाप को समझाने लगी...



 अघोरा गुस्से से बोला...
 अपनी हद में रह कर बात करो शकाला.....
 सही और गलत की पहचान करना मुझे तुम से सीखने की जरूरत नही...
 और ये मत भूलो कि हम वहशी दरिंदों की कौम है....

 इंसानी खून बहाना हमारा पेशा है और हमारी ज़रूरत भी...
 इसके बिना हमारा जिंदा रहना नामुमकिन है।

 पर बाबा वो हमारी बहन!!



बस!!!
 अघोरा की जोरदार आवाज से सारी की सारी गुफा गूंज उठी।


 मैं इसके आगे एक लफ्ज़ भी नहीं सुनना चाहता!!
 सलजार से जाके कहो लड़की को काले पर्वत के पास ले आए...
 वक्त ज्यादा नहीं बचा!!
 हमें लड़की की बलि देने से पहले बहुत सी रस्मे भी पूरी करनी है!!

 शकाला यूं ही मन मार के वहां से चली गई।।
रुही को बचाने की ये आखिरी कोशिश भी नाकाम साबित हुई।

.....x.....x....x....x.....x.....x.....x.....x....  .x.....x....x.....x....x

 अचानक ही रेहान के जहन में एक बात आई....

 दूसरे ही लमहे रेहान एक बड़े से पेड़ पर बड़ी ही फुर्ती से चढ़ने लगा।

 रेहान इतनी महारत और तेजी से इस पेड पर चढ़ रहा था कि अगर कोई दूर से उसे यूं देखता तो यही अनुमान लगाता कि पेड़ पर कोई बंदर चढ़ रहा है।


 कुछ ही पलों में रेहान उस पेड़ की सबसे ऊंची शाख पर खड़ा था।


 उसने चारों तरफ नजर दौड़ाई......


 रात हो चुकी थी चारो तरह काला अंधेरा पैर पसारे बैठा था।
इस अंधेरे में कुछ भी देख पाना बड़ा ही मुश्किल काम था।


 पर वो भी रेहान था!
 मुश्किले तो उसके बुलंद हौसले और मजबूती कुवत-ए-इरादी के सामने अपने घुटने टेका करती थी!!


 चारों तरफ उसकी निगाह किसी शिकार ढूंढते हुए बाज की तरह गर्दिश कर रही थी...
 अचानक वो चौका....
 दूर एक पहाड़ी के दामन में आग की रोशनी नजर आई।


 उसे अंदाजा लगते देर ना लगी नजर आने वाली ये रोशनी मशालों की या तो बहुत बड़े किसी अलाव की हो सकती है।

 तो वहां कोई जश्न मनाया जाना है...
 रेहान ने अपने आप से सवाल किया!!



 ये तो वहां पहुंचकर ही पता चलेगा!

 और दूसरे ही पल रेहान ने उसी ओर छलांग लगाई जिस तरफ उसने मशालों की वो रोशनी देखी थी।

 रेहान के दौड़ने की रफ्तार आम इंसानो के मुकाबले कई गुना तेज थी।
 जो कि उसकी अनोखी ताकतों में से एक थी..


 वो कुछ ही मिनटों में उस जगह के नजदीक पहुंच गया जहां उसने वो रोशनी देखी थी।

 रेहान आंधी तूफान की तरह दौड़ रहा था कि अचानक ही उसके सीने पर किसी ने एक जबरदस्त वार किया!!

 रेहान अपनी ही रफ्तार की वजह से मुंह के बल जमीन गिर पडा!!

----------


## mohammed ali

bhai story bahut slow chal rahi hai 
regular updates do 
aise to 1 sal me bhi puri nhi hogi

----------


## pkpasi

> bhai story bahut slow chal rahi hai 
> regular updates do 
> aise to 1 sal me bhi puri nhi hogi


चिंता न करे कहानी इस सप्ताह मे समाप्त हो जाएगी

----------


## mohammed ali

ji bhai updates k intezar me hai

----------


## pkpasi

मान गया!
मान गया....तेरी हिम्मत और हौसले को रेहान!
 आज ये सलजार तेरी हिम्मत और हौसले की दाद देता है...

 तेरी इतनी बुरी हालत की थी मैंने...
 फिर भी तू आज मेरे सामने जिंदा खड़ा है!
 किस मिट्टी का बना है तू??

 सलजार एक जहरीली मुस्कुराहट के साथ बोला.....

 पर मुझ से टकराने से पहले मेरे बारे में जान देते तो ज्यादा बेहतर होता रेहान।

 रेहान जमीन से खडा होकर सलजार के सामने खड़ा हुआ।

 मेरी हिम्मत और हौसले को तूने अभी पूरी तरह से नहीं जाना है सलजार।

 मेरे इरादे इतने मजबूत हैं कि तेरे जैसे छोटे मोटे शैतान उन इरादों को कभी झुका नहीं सकते।

 ना ही तू मेरे हौसलों को पस्त कर सकता है।


 चलो ठीक है!
सलजार मुस्कुराते हुए बोला....
 उस दिन की कसर आज पूरी किए देते है....
 वादा करता हूं तुमसे!
 बड़ी ही दर्दनाक मौत दूंगा तुझे...
 इतनी दर्दनाक कि आइंदा आने वाली सदियों में कोई भी इंसान या आदमजात मेरे आका अघोरा के सामने सिर उठाने की कोशिश ना करे।


 इतना कहते ही सलजार रेहान पर झपट पड़ा।

 रेहान भी इस हमले से अनजान नहीं था उसने तुरंत ही पैतरा बदल कर उसे अपने हाथों से रोका!

 दोनो किसी जंगली भैंसे की तरह एक-दूसरे से भिड़ गए ।

सलजार ने अपनी शैतानी शक्तियों से रेहान की ताकत को आज फिर से बांधने की कोशिश की पर आज ना जाने क्यो??

वो उसकी ताकतों को बांध नहीं पाया!
 उसने महसूस किया कि किसी तरह की बंदिश उसे अपने साए में लिए हुए है।
 जिसकी वजह से सलजार की काली ताकते उसे वश में नहीं कर पा रही है।

 इसके अलावा रेहान आज पहले से काफी ज्यादा जोश और ताकत के साथ लड़ रहा था।

 और जल्द ही रेहान ने सलजार पर एक जबरदस्त वार किया और उसे उसकी गर्दन और कमर से पकड़ कर उसे सिर से ऊपर उठा लिया।

 सलजार हैरत और मारे डर के चीखने लगा..
 मुझे नीचे उतार!!!
 मुझे नीचे उतार दे रेहान!!

 ये!!!
ये!!...तेरी ताकत नहीं हो सकती!!!
 यकीनन आज तुझे किसी और ही शक्ति का संरक्षण मिला है..
 तभी मैं तुझे जर नहीं कर पा रहा हूं!

 रेहान ने उसे हवा में उठाए हुए ही कहा....
 मेरे आडे आने से पहले तुझे भी मेरे बारे में जान लेना चाहिए था सलजार!

 मैं कौन हूं?
मेरे सिर पर किन शक्तियों के ममता से भरे हुए हाथ है??

 इतना कहते ही रेहान ने सलजार को उठाते हुए जमीन पर पटक दिया।

 जमीन पर गिरते ही सलजार को यूं महसूस हुआ कि अब वो कभी दोबारा जमीन से उठ ही नहीं पाएगा उसकी रीड की हड्डी मानो सुन्न सी पड़ गई थी।

 रेहान ने फौरन ही पास ही पड़ी हुई एक चट्टान अपने हाथों में उठाई और उसे सलजार के सीने पर रख दिया।


 और रेहान ने अपने होठो ही होठो मे कोई मंत्र पढ़ा और पढ़कर उस चट्टान पर फूंक दिया।


 चट्टान का वजन अचानक ही धीरे धीरे बढ़ने लगा और वो अपने ही वजन से सलजार को लेकर धीरे-धीरे जमीन में धंसने लगी!


 सलजार ने जब ये देखा कि वो जमीन में धंस रहा है तो वो जोरों से चीखने लगा।



 नही..नही!
ये..ये तू क्या कर रहा है..रेहान??



ततत्..तत..तू मेरे साथ ऐसा नहीं कर सकता..



 रेहान ने मुस्कुराते हुए कहा...


 मैं ऐसा कर सकता हूं सलजार..
और मैंने ऐसा ही किया है।


 मैंने जो मंत्र पढ़कर इस चट्टान पर फूका है वो एक ऐसा मंत्र है जिसकी वजह से चट्टान का वजन हमेशा बढ़ता रहेगा और इस वजन के नीचे तू हमेशा दबता और पिस्ता रहेगा....
 ये  चट्टान तेरे सीने से कोई नहीं हटा सकता...
 तेरा वो खबीस आका अघोरा भी नही...
 मेरी मोहब्बत पर हाथ डाल कर तूने बहुत गलत किया सलजार!
बहुत गलत किया तूने..
 तेरे आका ने तुझे गलत इंसान से भिडा दिया....
 अब पडा रह जिंदगी भर इस चट्टान के नीचे...




 रुक जा रेहान!
 सलजार चीखने लगा..
 मुझे बचा ले रेहान !!
 मैं ता-उम्र तेरी गुलामी में रहूंगा बस मुझे यहां से निकाल दे!!
 बस मुझे माफ कर दे..




 रेहान ने कहा..
माफी इंसानों को दी जाती है तुझ जैसे खबीसो को नही।


 और रेहान इतना कहते हुए आगे बढ़ गया..


सलजार चीखता चिल्लाता रहा और उस चट्टान समेत जमीन में समा गया।


 रेहान वहां से आगे बढा और जल्द ही उस च
जलती हुई आग के अलाव के पास पहुंच गया।


 रेहान ने वहां देखा कि एक बड़ा सा गोल मैदान है जिसके बीचो-बीच बहुत सारी लकड़ियां जमा करके चलाई जा रही हैं जिसकी रोशनी चारों तरफ फैली हुई थी।



 उस आग के बिल्कुल सामने की तरफ एक काफी ऊंचाई पर बहुत बड़ा तख्त लगा हुआ है जिस पर काले कपड़ों में खूंखार सी शख्सियत विराजमान थी।


 काले लंबे बाल जो उसके कंधों तक आ रहे थे चौड़ा सीना और काली आंखें जिनमे वहसियत और दरिंदगी साफ झलक रही थी जबड़े काफी मजबूत थे और पतले होंठ सख्त जान होने का ऐलान कर रहे थे।


 कुल मिलाकर वो बहुत ही खूंखार और भयानक लग रहा था।

 रेहान को अंदाजा लगाते देर नहीं लगी कि हो ना हो ये ही शैतान जादूगर अघोरा है।

----------


## pkpasi

रेहान ने देखा...
अघोरा के तख्त के जरा कुछ दूर पर ही रूही खड़ी है।
 जिसके दोनों हाथ उसके दोनो तरफ मौजूद लकड़ी के खंभों से बांध दिए गए थे...

 और उसके चारों तरफ वहशी दरिंदे  एक घेरा बनाकर एक अजीब किस्म की जंगली रस्म कर रहे है।

 रुही डरी डरी नजरों से उन्हें देख रही थी...

 रेहान ने रूही के चेहरे को देखा तो उसे महसूस हुआ कि वो बहुत सहमी हुई है..

 रेहान अभी तक झाड़ियों के पीछे छुपा हुआ था इसलिए उसे अभी तक कोई देख नहीं पाया था।

 रेहान ने चारों तरफ नजर दौड़ाई उसकी नजरों को शकाला की तलाश थी..

 पर उसे वो कहीं भी नजर नहीं आई!

 शायद उसे इन खूनी खेलों मे कोई दिलचस्पी नहीं थी और वो अपनी आंखों के सामने रूही को मरते हुए नहीं देख सकती थी।
 और अपने बाप की मुखालिफत भी खुलकर नहीं कर सकती थी इसलिए शायद वो इस जशन में शामिल नहीं हुई थी।

 एक बूढा सा आदमी जिसने सफेद सी धोती बांधी हुई थी और शक्ल से कोई जानकार लग रहा था...
 अघोरा के पास आया और उसे धीरे-धीरे कुछ कहने लगा!

 बूढे के वहां से हटते ही अघोरा तख्त से उठा और अपनी गर्जदार आवाज में ऐलान किया...

 बलि चढ़ाने का वक्त आ गया है।

 हमारे शैतानी मुहाफिजो का कहना है कि सातों तारे अपने सही मुकाम पर पहुंच चुके हैं और ये वक्त इस लड़की को बलि चढ़ाने का सबसे सही वक्त है।

अघोरा अपने तख्त से नीचे उतर आया और उस जलती हुई आग के पास आकर खड़ा हो गया।
 लड़की को ले आओ...
 उसने अपने वहशी दरिंदों को हुक्म दिया....

 अघोरा के वहशी दरिंदों ने रूही के हाथ लकडियो के उन खंभों से खोलकर उसके कंधों की तरफ बांध दिए और उसे धकेलते हुए उस जलती हुई आग की तरह ले आए।

 जैसे ही उन दरिंदों ने रूही को एक जोर का धक्का दिया वो अपने घुटनों के बल जमीन पर गिर गई...

 क्योंकि हाथ पीछे ही बंधे हुए थे इसलिए कुछ कर भी नहीं सकती थी

अघोरा ने एक नजर रूही की तरफ देखा और एक शैतानी मुस्कुराहट उसके चेहरे पर आ गई।

 अघोरा ने फिर उस आग की तरफ देखा और जोर-जोर से कोई मंत्र पढ़ने लगा।

 आखिर में उसने अपनी रौबदार आवाज में कहा...

 ऐ शैतानों के शहंशाह!
 ऐ मेरे मालिक..
 तेरा ये बंदा आज तेरे सामने अपनी ही बहन की इकलौती बेटी की बलि चढ़ाता है!
 तू इस कुर्बानी को कबूल कर ऐ काली ताकतों के सरताज....
 और इसके बदले में मुझे अमरतव का वरदान दे।

 अचानक ही जलती हुई उस आग के शोले और बढ़ने लगे वो इतने ऊंचे हो गए मानो आग के ये शोले उस जमीन में लगी उस आग के नहीं बल्कि आसमान से गिर रहे हो।


 हालांकि रेहान उस से काफी दूर था फिर भी उसे उस आग की आँच  उसे अपने चेहरे पर महसूस होने लगी।

 देखते ही देखते आग के वो बड़े-बड़े शोले एक इंसानी शक्ल अख्तियार करने लगे।

 मानो आग से बना हुआ कोई बहुत बड़ा चेहरा हो जिसकी आंखें भी आग की और चेहरे का बाकी हिस्सा भी आग का ही बना हुआ था।


 आग से बना वो चेहरा इतना भयानक था कि रूही उसे देखकर सिर से लेकर पांव तक कांप उठी...
ये डर और खौफ कि ये कैफियत शायद लब्जों में बयां कर पाना मुश्किल था।

 रूही बस किसी बेजुबान जानवर की तरह वहां पड़ी हुई थी ना वो कुछ बोल पा रही थी और ना ही अपने बचाव के लिए कुछ सोच पा रही थी।
 बेचारी बोलती भी कैसे डर के मारे गला शुष्क हो चुका था और जुबान सूखकर तालु में जा चिपकी थी।

 आग के उस शैतानी चेहरे को देखते ही अघोरा की आंखों से खुशी झलकने लगी....

 वो खुशी के मारे चीखने लगा!

 हां...हां!!
आजा...आजा..मेरी शैतानी खुदा..

 और इस लड़की को अपनी आग का निवाला बना ले और मुझे अपनी असीम शक्तियों से नवाज दे।

 उस चेहरे ने अपना बड़ा सा मुंह खोला और जैसे ही वो रूही की तरफ उसे अपने मुंह में भरने के लिए आगे बढ़ा रूही ने दिल में खुदा को याद किया और मारे डर के अपनी आंखें बंद कर ली!

 अचानक ही चारों तरफ से तेज हवाएँ चलने लगी!

 आग के वो शोले इन तेज हवाओं के सामने टिक न सके और मधम पड़ गए!
 आग के मधम होते ही शैतान का वो चेहरा भी छोटा होता चला गया।


 चलती हुई इन तेज हवाओं के बीच रेहान उस मैदान में दाखिल हुआ।

 रेहान के दोनों हाथ हवा में उठे हुए थे उसके जिस्म पर मौजूद कपड़े भी मानो हवा में उड़ रहे थे।

 रेहान के पांव जमीन से नहीं लग रहे थे वो भी उस तेज हवा में आसानी के साथ अपनी बाहें फैलाए उड़ रहा था।

 इन तेज हवाओं में भी रूही ने रेहान को पहचान लिया..

 रेहान को पहचान लिया!!!

 पर ये क्या??


 ये तो वो रेहान नही था जिसे वो आज तक देखती आई थी??

 रेहान की आंखें बिल्कुल काली हो चुकी थी उस में सफेदी नाम की कोई चीज भी नहीं थी!!!!

इतनी काली आंखों के बावजूद उसमे एक अलग ही किस्म की चमक थी मानो वो वहा मौजूद हर साए को अपनी तरफ खींच रही हो।

 रेहान हवा में उड़ रहा था और रूही को उसे देख यू लगा जैसे चलने वाली हवाएं रेहान के काबू में हो।

----------


## pkpasi

और उसके इशारो पर अपना रुख तब्दील कर रही हो।

 रेहान उड़ता हुआ उस आग के करीब आया जिसमे मौजूद वो शैतानी चेहरा अब काफी छोटा हो चुका था।

 रेहान ने अपनी झोली में हाथ डाला जो कि उसके बगल से लिपटी हुई थी और एक छोटा सा पानी का मशकीदा उस में से निकाला...

 इससे पहले कि अघोरा कुछ समझ पाता!!

रेहान ने उस मशकिदे से पानी निकाल कर उस जलती हुई आग पर डाल दिया!

रूही ने अपनी आंखों से देखा कि रेहान की हथेली से निकले चुल्लू भर पानी ने इतने बड़े अलाव की आग को यूं बुझा दिया जैसे माचिस की तीली को फूंक मारकर बुझा दे!

 एक गरजदार चीख के साथ वो शैतानी चेहरा गहरे काले धुएं में बदल गया...

 उसकी आखिरी चीख बड़ी ही दिल दहला देने वाली थी...



 अघोरा रेहान पर झपट पड़ा पर रेहान उससे अनजान नहीं था और रेहान बगल हो गया जिससे अघोरा मुंह के बल जमीन पर आ गिरा...

 आखिर वो बिलबिला कर चीख उठा!

 कमबखत!!
तूने मेरे खुदा को मार डाला!!

 रेहान ने मुस्कुराते हुए कहा...
 वो खुदा ही क्या?
जिसे मौत आ जाए...

 मौत तो उसे आती है जो खुदा से दबे होते है..
 उसके हुक्म के गुलाम होते है...

 रेहान का इतना कहना था कि अघोरा उस पर झपट पड़ा...

 बड़ी ही जबरदस्त जंग हुई दोनों के बीच....

 इस बीच रूही को महसूस हुआ कि कई जगह रेहान अघोरा से कमजोर पड़ रहा है...

 पडता भी कैसे नही!!
 आखिर था तो वो एक इंसान ही।

 और उसके खिलाफ लड़ने वाला काली शक्तियों से लवरेज इंसानी खून पर जीने वाले वहशी दरिंदों का आका था।

 जब रेहान ने देखा कि वो कमजोर पड़ रहा है तब उसने अपना आखिरी हथियार अपनाया वो दिव्य शक्तियों वाला कड़ा जो उसे उसकी मां ने दिया था उसे इस्तेमाल करने की सोची!

 रेहान फौरन अघोरा से दूर हटा और अपनी छोली से वो कड़ा निकालकर उसे अपने दाएं हाथ में पहन लिया।

 फिर अबकी बार जब रेहान अघोरा से भिड़ा तब उसकी ताकत देखने लायक थी!

 अघोरा भी हैरान परेशान था की आखिर अचानक से रेहान की ताकत मे इतना इजाफा कैसे हो गया?

 उन दोनों की इस लड़ाई में काफी वक्त गुजर चुका था रूही अपनी सांस रोके ये खतरनाक जंग देखती रही।

 किसी ने शकाला को खबर दी वो भी दौड़ी आई और ये नजारा देखती रह गई।
 पर उसने इस जंग में किसी तरह की दखल अंदाजी करने की कोशिश नहीं की शायद आज उसके मन की जो हो रही थी।


 आखिर में रेहान ने अपनी सारी शक्तियों को इकट्ठा किया और उन्हें उस कड़े की शक्तियों के साथ मिलाकर अपने दोनों हाथों से अघोरा पर हमला किया...

 एक जोरदार रोशनी का धमाका हुआ जिससे हर किसी की आंखें चौंधिया गई!

 रोशनी का असर खत्म होते ही सबने देखा कि रेहान के दोनो हाथ अघोरा के सीने में धसे हुए है!!


 रेहान ने जब अपने हाथ अघोरा के सीने से बाहर निकालें तो काले और गाढ़े खून का एक फुव्वारा सा अघोरा के सीने से निकला और वो जमीन पर गिर कर ढेर हो गया।


 अपने सरदार को मरता देख सारे वहशी रेहान पर हमला बोलने आगे बढे ही थे कि शकाला बीच में कूद पड़ी!

खबरदार!
खबरदार जो कोई आगे बढ़ा तो!
 मरने वाला मेरा बाप था....
 और इस शख्स ने उसे आमने-सामने की जंग में हराया है इस नाते अब यही हमारा नया सरदार हुआ....
 अब अगर किसी ने इसकी तरफ आंख उठाकर भी देखा तो मैं उसकी आंखें नोच लूंगी।
 चलो हटो पीछे...


 रेहान ने जल्दी से आगे बढ़कर रूही को आजाद कराया।

 रूही बड़ी की मीठी निगाहो से रेहान को देख रही थी...

 रेहान ने शकाला की बात मानते हुए कुछ दिनों के लिए वहां की सरदारी कबूल कर ली....
 शकाला की बहनों ने बहुत मुकालिफत की पर शकाला नहीं मानी....


 कुछ दिनों बाद रेहान ने एक जश्न का इंतजाम किया और उसने अपना सरदार का पद आगे बढ़ाते हुए शकाला को वहशियो की अगली सरदार घोषित कर दिया।


 अब हमें इजाजत दो शकाला....



 रेहान ने शकाला से कहा...


 कुछ दिन और रुक जाते रेहान..
 तुम्हारे होने से मुझे हिम्मत मिलती है।

----------


## pkpasi

नहीं शकाला तुम्हारे कहने पर मैंने कुछ दिनों के लिए तुम्हारा सरदार बनना मंजूर किया पर अब मेरे साथ ये भी तो है( रेहान का इशारा रूही की तरफ था)....

 इसे भी इसके घर पहुंचाना है...


 शकाला ने मुस्कुराते हुए कहा रूही तुम्हें बहुत चाहती है..
 क्या तुम भी ये बात जानते हो???



  रेहान ने हैरत से शकाला से पूछा!!!

 क्या उसने खुद तुमसे ऐसा कहा है???



 अच्छा तो क्या तुम्हें पता नहीं था कि वो तुम्हें पसंद करती है।
शकाला ने रेहान को छेड़ते हुए कहा...


 नहीं शकाला मुझे तो नहीं पता था!


 इस तरह की हल्की फुल्की हंसी मजाक दोनों के बीच चलता रहा शकाला उन दोनों को जंगल जहां तक उस की हद थी वहां तक छोड़ने आई।

 कभी मौका मिले तो तुम लोग मुझसे मिलने आओगे ना??

 रूही ने आगे बढ़कर उसे गले से लगा लिया और कहा..


 जरूर आएंगे शकाला...
 आखिर तुम मेरी बहन हो....
 तुमसे मिलने क्यों नहीं आएंगे भला???

 और इस आखरी अलविदाई मुलाकात के साथ ये दोनों आगे बढ़ गए...

 शकाला ने नम आंखों से इन्हें देखा और उसके दिल से एक दर्द भरी आह निकल गई ..
"अलविदा मेरे महबूब और मेरी जिंदगी पता नहीं तुम्हारे बगैर मैं और कितने दिन जिंदा रहूंगी??
 पर तुम जहां भी रहो खुश रहो ये मेरी दुआ है तुम्हारे लिए"...
 और अपने जंगल और अपने लोगों के पास लौट गई...




रेहान और रूही साथ साथ आगे बढ़ने लगे..

 रूही ने रेहान से कहा...

 पता है जब मैंने आपको अघोरा से लड़ते देखा तो मैं कितनी डर गई थी???


 रेहान ने मुस्कुराते हुए कहा...
 अच्छा तुम्हें डर भी लगता है क्या??


  रूही चिढ़कर बोली मजाक मत कीजिए....
 पता है उस वक्त आपकी शख्सियत पूरी की पूरी बदल गई थी क्या आप को ये बात मालूम है?

 रेहान उठ कर बोला..
 पता नहीं यार!!

 मैंने ध्यान नहीं दिया था।

 आप सुनिए तो मैंने साइंस में पढ़ा है...
 ये एक तरह की बीमारी है...
 इसे ड्यूल पर्सनालिटी डिसऑर्डर कहते है..
 जिसमें एक ही शख्स में कई तरह की शख्सियत समा जाती हैं और उसे पता तक नहीं चलता।

 रेहान रूही को देखकर मुस्कुराते हुए कहा..
 चलो यही सही!
 अब अगर मैं तुम पर कभी अचानक हमला कर दूं तो ये समझ कर माफ कर देना कि मुझ पर कोई दूसरी शख्सियत हावी हो गई है।

 आप तो हर बात को मजाक में लेते हैं।

 ऐसे ही वो दोनों हंसी मजाक करते हुए आगे बढ़ रहे थे।

 एक जगह रेहान को उसकी मां नजर आई वो पेड़ के नीचे बैठी थी और उनकी गोद में खरगोश का एक बच्चा खेल रहा था।

 रेहान ने रूही से कहा...
रुही!!
 ये मेरी मां है जिनके बारे मे मैंने तुमसे जिक्र किया था....

 रूही ने जल्दी से सिर पर पल्लू लिया और आगे बढ़ कर उन्हें सलाम किया।

 आदाब अम्मी हजूर!

 मां ने मुस्कुराते हुए कहा...
 जीती रहो मेरी बच्ची।

 आखिर मेरे बेटे को उसकी मंजिल मिल ही गई...
 और सच कहती हूं उसकी जिंदगी भर की मेहनत का बड़ा ही हसीन इनाम मिला है मेरे बच्चे को...

 क्यों बेटा रेहान रुही पसंद है ना तुम्हे..

 कक..क्या...मम..माँ..आप भी...कुछ भी बोलती हो....
 रेहान हैरत और मारे शर्म के अपनी बगले झाकने लगा और हकलाने लगा..


 चुप कर निगोडे!
मां ने उसे छेड़ते हुए कहा...
 माँ हूँ तेरी...
तेरे दिल का हाल मुझसे बेहतर भला और कौन जान सकता है।

 रेहान ने हकलाते हुए कहा...
पप..पर..मम..माँ..मै तो ठहरा गांव का जंगली गवार और ये शहर की पढ़ी-लिखी मेम..इइ..इस..इससे भी तो पूछो कि...ये क्या चाहती है..

 माँ ने सवालिया नजरों से रूही की तरफ देखा...

 वो बेचारी क्या बोलती???

 उसका खुद का चेहरा मारे शर्म के लाल हुआ पड़ा था।

 हां तो बोलो बच्चो...
 मंजूर है कि तुम दोनों एक दूसरे को चाहते हो?

 दोनों में से कोई कुछ ना बोला!

 अच्छा तो फिर मैं रेहान की शादी किसी और लड़की से....

 नही..नहीं अम्मी हजूर ऐसी बात नहीं है..
 रूही जल्दी से बीच में बोल पड़ी...

 और अपनी इस बेशर्मी पर खुद ही शर्मिंदा होकर अपनी नजरे नीचे झुका ली!

 रेहान और माँ हंसने लगे...

 अच्छा तो मैं जल्दी ही तुम दोनों की शादी बड़ी ही धूमधाम से कर करवाऊंगी।

 और रेहान मै तुम्हे 20 बच्चों का वरदान....

 नही अम्मी हुजूर ऐसा जुल्म मत कीजिए मुझ पर....
 रूही ने मां की बात को बीच मे ही काट दिया और उनके पैर पकड लिए।

 20 बच्चे खुदा की पनाह...
मैं तो मर ही जाऊंगी ना अम्मी जान...

 रेहान पीछे खड़ा अपना मुंह अपने हाथों से दबाएं हंस रहा था उसका अपनी हंसी पर कंट्रोल पाना बड़ा ही मुश्किल हो चुका था।
 वाकई में उस वक्त रूही की हालत देखने लायक थी...
 20 बच्चों का नाम सुनते ही उसका चेहरा सफेद पड़ चुका था।

 20 बच्चो से मेरा क्या होगा मां कम से कम 30-35 तो होने ही चाहिए..
 आप मुझे 35 बच्चों का वरदान दीजिए...
 रेहान हंसता हुआ बोला...

----------


## pkpasi

रूही तनतनती हुई रेहान के पास आई...
 अब अगर आपकी जुबान से एक लफ्ज़ भी निकला ना तो देख लीजिएगा अच्छा नहीं होगा...


अरे तुम दोनों लड़ो मत...
 माँ ने दोनों का बीच बचाव किया।

 मैं तो बस यूं ही मजाक कर रही थी।

....x...x...x...x...x.....x....x....x....x...x....  .x....


 रूही रेहान को शहर ले आई वहां रेहान की मां इंसानी रूप में रेहान की मां बनकर रहने लगी।

 शहर के एक बड़े मशहूर इलाके में रेहान ने शब्बीर अली की मदद से एक बंगला खरीदा और एक बड़ा सा होटल खरीद लिया ताकि लोगों को उसकी दौलत पर हैरत ना हो।

 जल्द ही रेहान की मां ने रूही के बाबा से शादी की बात चलाई।

 रूही के बाबा ने रूही से रेहान के रिश्ते के बारे मे बात की!
वो तो कब से एक टांग पर खड़ी थी रेहान से शादी करने के लिए वो फौरन मान गई।

 रेहान और रूही की शादी बड़ी ही धूमधाम से हुई।

 सुहागरात वाले दिन शब्बीर अली रेहान के साथ साथ उसके कमरे तक उसे छोड़ने आए और उसे छेड़ते रहे...
 मिया आज आपका सहरा बंधा है...
 पर जंग आज आपको अकेले ही लड़नी है और फतेह करनी है...
क्या समझे?



क्या शब्बीर भाई आप भी...



जाओ मिया जाओ...

 शब्बीर मिया ने रेहान को अंदर की तरफ धकेल दिया।

 रेहान कमरे के अंदर पहुंचा!

 उसने देखा कि रूही  लाल जोड़े में घूघट डाले फूलो से सजी हुई सेज पर बड़ी ही बेसब्री से उसका इंतजार कर रही है।

 रेहान उसके करीब जाकर बैठा...
 ना जाने क्यों उसे ये सब थोड़ा सा अजीब लग रहा था!!

 जिंदगी में कभी किसी से ना डरने वाला रेहान आज ना जाने क्यो डर और बेचैनी का शिकार था....


 गला सूख गया था और हलक मे काँटे से आ रहे थे।

 उसने धीरे से कहा...

रूही!!!

हहहहममम!!!
 जवाब मे रूही बस इतना ही बोली...

 आज हमारी सुहागरात है!!!
 पर इसमे करते क्या है??
 रेहान हकलाते हुए बोला....


रूही ने चिढ़ कर घूंघट अपने सिर से उतारा और चिढ़ कर बोली...

 अब ये भी मुझे बताना पड़ेगा..
शर्म कीजिए!!
 इतने पहाड़ जैसे हो गए हैं लेकिन अभी तक मियां बीवी के बीच कैसे तालुकात होते हैं ये भी नहीं पता!!

 रेहान ने रूही का ये रूप देखा तो वो गड़बड़ा सा गया...

अ...अच्...अअचछा..
 देखो शायद तुम बहुत थक गई हो इसलिए इतना गुस्सा कर रही हो।
 एक काम करो तुम अभी सो जाओ मै दूसरे कमरे में चला जाता हूं बाकी की बातें हम कल कर लेंगे..

 रेहान इतना कहकर वहां से भागने की कोशिश कर ही रहा था कि रूही ने उसका हाथ पकड़ लिया!!

ठहरिए!!
 इतनी आसानी से आज आप बचकर नहीं जा सकते...
 बीवी हूं आपकी...
 शादी की है आप पर इतना हक तो मेरा बनता ही है।

 आखिर थी तो वो आधी यक्षिणी रेहान का हाथ पकड़कर एक जोरदार झटका दीया और रेहान सीधा पलंग पर जा गिरा।

 और उसके बाद रूही जो उस पर टूटती है कि रेहान कुछ समझ ही नहीं पाया.. .

 ऐसी लज्जत और ऐसी खुशी उसे जिंदगी में कभी महसूस नहीं हुई।

 रूही रेहान की बाहों मे अपना सिर रखे लेटी हुई थी और रेहान अपने दूसरे हाथ से उसके रेशमी बालों को सहला रहा था।

 उसने धीरे से कहा...

रूही...

हहममम....
रूही का छोटा सा जवाब!

 मैं तुम्हारा शुक्रिया कैसे अदा करूं!
 आज तुमने मुझे अधूरे से पूरा कर दिया।

 इसमें शुक्रिया कहने वाली कोई बात नहीं है रेहान आज मैं भी अधूरे से पूरी हुई हूं आपकी वजह से और हम एक दूसरे के लिए ही बने है।
 जिस तरह आप मुझे चाहते हैं और मेरी जरूरत महसूस करते हैं उसी तरह मैं भी आपको चाहती हूं और आप की जरूरत महसूस करती हूँ।


 खुदा ने आखिरकार रेहान पर अपनी रहमत की बारिश कर दी।

  रेहान ने अपनी जिंदगी में एक मुकाम हासिल कर ही लिया उसकी सबसे बड़ी जीत उसे उसकी तरह एक अनोखे हमसफ़र ने उसकी शरीक-ए- हयात बनकर दिलाई।

----------


## pkpasi

*
         THE END OF STORY

*

----------


## vishal

बहुत सुंदर और तेज रफ़्तार कहानी ।
उससे भी अधिक तेज रफ़्तार से अपडेट के लिए आपका शुक्रिया साहब

----------


## superidiotonline

> * उनके जिस्म से एक ऐसी खुशबू निकलती है जिसकी वजह से कई लोग उनसे आकर्षित होते हैं और इसी आकर्षण के कारण वो इस इंसान की तरफ खींचे चले आते हैं कहा जाता है कि पूरी दुनिया में काले जहन की इनकी ताकत रखने वाले 100 या 102 लोग हैं जिनमे ये ताकत गॉड गिफ्टेड है।*
> * इनके अलावा और भी कई ताकतें और चीजें हैं जो ऐसे इंसान के पास होती हैं जो मैं आगे वक्त आने पर बताता जाऊंगा)*


ब्लैकिश के बारे में कहानी में आगे कुछ वर्णन नहीं हुआ। कृपया ब्लैकिश मैटीरियल का का वेबलिंक प्रोवाइड करें। अन्तर्जाल में हमें ब्लैकिश से सम्बन्धित कोई सामग्री नहीं मिली।

----------


## pkpasi

> ब्लैकिश के बारे में कहानी में आगे कुछ वर्णन नहीं हुआ। कृपया ब्लैकिश मैटीरियल का का वेबलिंक प्रोवाइड करें। अन्तर्जाल में हमें ब्लैकिश से सम्बन्धित कोई सामग्री नहीं मिली।


AAP HO NA KHOJI PURUSH
 SAB KUCH DUND LETE HO 
YE AAPKE LIYE HE ***** GAYA HAI

----------


## superidiotonline

> AAP HO NA KHOJI PURUSH
>  SAB KUCH DUND LETE HO 
> YE AAPKE LIYE HE ***** GAYA HAI


ये गुप्त राज़ आपको कैसे पता जी? वैसे ब्लाकिश के हम इतने बड़े खिलाड़ी नहीं हैं. बस यही जब-तब थोड़ा बहुत बारिश रुकवा सकते हैं और मौसम बदल सकते हैं. इससे ज्यादा कुछ नहीं.

----------


## pkpasi

> ये गुप्त राज़ आपको कैसे पता जी? वैसे ब्लाकिश के हम इतने बड़े खिलाड़ी नहीं हैं. बस यही जब-तब थोड़ा बहुत बारिश रुकवा सकते हैं और मौसम बदल सकते हैं. इससे ज्यादा कुछ नहीं.


यहाँ पृथ्वी पर जल संकट आ गया है और आप हो कि बारिश ही रूकवा देते हो।

----------


## superidiotonline

> यहाँ पृथ्वी पर जल संकट आ गया है और आप हो कि बारिश ही रूकवा देते हो।


आने-जाने में दिक्कत होगी तो रुकवायेंगे ही, गर्मी लगती है तो बारिश करवाते भी हैं.

----------


## pkpasi

> आने-जाने में दिक्कत होगी तो रुकवायेंगे ही, गर्मी लगती है तो बारिश करवाते भी हैं.


ऐसी ताकत वाले लोग तो पानी पर चलने की क्षमता रखते है और एक आप है कि आने जाने के चक्कर मे जल संकट उतपन्न कर दिया।

----------


## superidiotonline

> ऐसी ताकत वाले लोग तो पानी पर चलने की क्षमता रखते है और एक आप है कि आने जाने के चक्कर मे जल संकट उतपन्न कर दिया।


पहले ही बता चुका हूँ- इतनी बड़ी ताक़त नहीं है हमारे पास कि जल पर चल सकें। बस यही थोड़ा बहुत गाली बककर सुनामी की दिशा बदल सकते हैं।

----------


## pkpasi

> पहले ही बता चुका हूँ- इतनी बड़ी ताक़त नहीं है हमारे पास कि जल पर चल सकें। बस यही थोड़ा बहुत गाली बककर सुनामी की दिशा बदल सकते हैं।


सुनामी को गाली दोगे तो आपको ही अपना शिकार बना लेगी क्योकि उसमे भी एक शक्तिशाली जीवात्मा होती है जो आपके शब्दो को ही नही विचारो को भी पड सकती है।
ये सब महसूस करना और देखना तो मेरे गुरु ने पहले दिन ही सिखा दिया था।

----------


## superidiotonline

> सुनामी को गाली दोगे तो आपको ही अपना शिकार बना लेगी क्योकि उसमे भी एक शक्तिशाली जीवात्मा होती है जो आपके शब्दो को ही नही विचारो को भी पड सकती है।
> ये सब महसूस करना और देखना तो मेरे गुरु ने पहले दिन ही सिखा दिया था।


यह भ्रम है आपका कि गाली बकना मना है। कौन से गुरू जी ने सिखाया? फिर भी आप भूल रहे हैं कि शाबर मंत्रों में गालियों का समावेश होता है। बस हमने मंत्र पर शोध करके गालियों को छोड़कर बाकी  सब निकाल दिया। फिर भी मंत्र काम करता है। २०१२ में जब चेन्नै में बहुत बड़ा तूफान आया तो मैं उस समय चेन्नै में था। हमें दिक्कत हुई तो हमने गाली बककर तूफान की दिशा बदलकर चैन्नै से १५० किमी० दक्षिण में भेज दिया और लगभग ३ जिले तबाह हो गए।

----------


## pkpasi

> यह भ्रम है आपका कि गाली बकना मना है। कौन से गुरू जी ने सिखाया? फिर भी आप भूल रहे हैं कि शाबर मंत्रों में गालियों का समावेश होता है। बस हमने मंत्र पर शोध करके गालियों को छोड़कर बाकी  सब निकाल दिया। फिर भी मंत्र काम करता है। २०१२ में जब चेन्नै में बहुत बड़ा तूफान आया तो मैं उस समय चेन्नै में था। हमें दिक्कत हुई तो हमने गाली बककर तूफान की दिशा बदलकर चैन्नै से १५० किमी० दक्षिण में भेज दिया और लगभग ३ जिले तबाह हो गए।


हमारे गुरु पूर्व भारत मे है जिन्होंने सहसम्मान उसे वापस समुद्र मे भेज दिया बिना गाली दिए

----------

